# funny pic thread



## Road Guy

post em if you got em...


----------



## jeb6294

Yep...that's my nephew. We're so proud.


----------



## petergibbons

Real license plate from VA :lol:

View attachment 101


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

:woot:


----------



## redrum

...

View attachment 102


----------



## redrum

....

View attachment 103


----------



## Hill William

check out this site.

www.collegehumor.com


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## cement

back to work


----------



## petergibbons

:lmao: View attachment 105


----------



## petergibbons

Here's one I made up with our dog Snuggles during the WVU men's basketball team march to the Sweet 16 this past season. WOW, what a team. 

View attachment 106


----------



## Kipper

> :lmao:


I hate kittens! :whatever: :lmao:


----------



## Road Guy

lord these kids would be dead


----------



## Road Guy

anyone need a cat carrier


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## civengPE

My sister in law sent me this one


----------



## Road Guy

^- somebody give that kid a haircut...


----------



## petergibbons

^^ That scene was unforgettable in American History X.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## petergibbons

^^ Junk gazer!! :lol:


----------



## petergibbons

:lol:

View attachment 108


----------



## petergibbons

:lol:

View attachment 109


----------



## Road Guy

nice Dale Jr. hat to boot


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'd rather have a sister in a whorehouse than watch NASCAR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

>


The Jean-Lic Pcard YTMND is the stuff of legends.

The song is the best.


----------



## petergibbons

:whatever: :whatever: :whatever: :whatever: :whatever: :whatever

Sorry, had to exterminate a few kittens. :lol:


----------



## EdinNO

peter,

I looked up that due in you avatar (forget his name at the moment) and there was all sorts of stuff- too much to read.

Can you give us a synopsis of who he is and what you know about him? /does he live near you? 

Ed


----------



## Hill William

hes the dancin outlaw. yeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaawwww.

legend where im from.


----------



## EdinNO

I see....

So what's the legend? Where is he now? What does he/ did he do? Are you guys allowed to talk about it or will he swoop in from wherever he is and river dance on your head if you mention his name? 

Ed


----------



## petergibbons

His name is Jesco White and there were a couple of documentaries made about him and his family in the late '80s/early 90's that were shown on PBS. He became friends with Tom Arnold and was on the Roseanne show a few times. He's sort of a cult figure here in WV I guess you could say. His name is mentioned in the Big and Rich song "Comin to your city" and also a song by the band Live. He was also in Beck's "Loser" video. I believe he is pretty poor now and I read where he hasn't received any money from the musicians using his name. Here's the Wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesco_white


----------



## DVINNY

Of course, being from WV, I've seen both.

The Dancing Outlaw, and the Dancing Outlaw II - Jesco Goes to Hollywood.

Both films are hilarious in my opinion. that guy isn't right. In the first one, his wife goes on about 'how he ain't allowed to hit her no more'

I don't know how embellished any of it is, but they make Jerry Springers red-necks look intelligent at times.


----------



## petergibbons

I don't thin any of it is embellished. I loved the Mud Boggin' to Molly Hatchet's Flirtin' With Disaster..."I done blowed it all to hell!" I also liked the comment from Jesco that if Norma didn't quit making "slimy, sloppy eggs" he was going to blow her brains onto the creek bank, or something like that. :lol:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Kipper

Official Calculator provided by Oklahoma Board for PE exam.

View attachment 110


----------



## Kipper

One of my favs.

View attachment 111


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## petergibbons

View attachment 112


----------



## petergibbons

:???: BUMP


----------



## conradbl

new design

View attachment 113


----------



## NSEARCH




----------



## petergibbons

View attachment 114


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Road Guy

I bet those dogs wish they were dead, by the look on there faces


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

they're pugs, they're not really dogs to start with, more like overgrown towels.


----------



## Road Guy

true, my brother in law have a set, total pains in the asses


----------



## civengPE

Humongous Woodpecker pic...

I don't know much about Woodpeckers, so I don't have a clue as to what part of the country this picture of a GIANT Woodpecker was taken.

But, as far as Woodpeckers, it's got to be the biggest on record

View attachment 115


----------



## EdinNO

Man, that would leave a mark!

Ed


----------



## DVINNY

> Man, that would leave a mark!
> Ed


or a splinter!!


----------



## petergibbons

:lol:

View attachment 116


----------



## Road Guy

new star wars movie


----------



## Road Guy

new t-shirt


----------



## Road Guy

why it sucks to be a latino female


----------



## Road Guy

.......


----------



## Kipper

Found a new picture of sapper. 

View attachment 121


----------



## TouchDown

AWESOME! :lol:


----------



## civengPE

Hey is that Sapper?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## petergibbons

^^ I can't believe he left out some "happy little trees" out of that painting.


----------



## petergibbons

:lol:

View attachment 122


----------



## petergibbons

:lmao: View attachment 123


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Ugly Kid Joe




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

:woot:


----------



## Road Guy

watch all the way through, fairly funny...


----------



## DVINNY

GOOD STUFF


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Oh that's fucking epic!


----------



## Road Guy

by the time I was your age I had exterminated the jedi knights!!!

sorry I was rolling when I saw that all the way through..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

"Get a haircut!"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Plop!


----------



## Road Guy

:wtf: is that ???


----------



## civengPE

^^ Hey is that my ex wife? :wtf:


----------



## EdinNO

^^^Whatever you do, don't order the refried beans!

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Wow, I left 'em silent.

I gotta try and top this one today.

orly


----------



## petermcc

Boy, I have felt that way some days....it's called an ass reaming!!! :wtf:


----------



## redrum

is that going in or coming out?


----------



## cement

it looks like it had an extra hind leg that withered away and died.

:???:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

What's the best scene in Airplane? Perhaps it's, "Guess I picked the wrong day to stop sniffing glue." Maybe, "Have you ever seen a grown man naked?" I'd even put up with an argument for, "Chump don't want 'da help, chump don't get 'da help." But my money is on the Otto Pilot scene. What beats an inanimate object getting blown by the heroine of the movie? Nothing, that's what.






If you ask someone their favorite Star Wars character, you'll get one of three answers most likely:

Boba Fett

Darth Vader

Yoda

Not me. They are all cool, but for me, the best was Salicious Crumb. He tormented C3PO (the first gay robot), sexually harrassed Leia, and probably banged that dancing girl with sausages on her head.


----------



## redrum

my favorite star wars character was the chic in ESB who had one line "Get Ready For Ion Cannon" :wub: More like Get Ready for love!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ Odd, I pictured you as a Jar Jar kind of guy.


----------



## FusionWhite

Ive been saying for years how Salacious Crumb is my favorite Star Wars character. Most of the time people look at me like Im a nut job.


----------



## redrum

quit kissing mod ass! :tone:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Nothing wrong with a little sucking up.

And as for you CE - I got my finger on the :banhim: button.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Some new, quality smileys. The last one's for you Fudgey.


----------



## Road Guy

alright but we need to nominate some smileys to get rid off so that the smiley box isnt a mile long..

anyone care if I axe these?

;hea18 :danc :fool:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

You can add or delete them at your discretion as far as I'm concerned. I was just wasting time and found a few funny ones.

There's a million of them out there. I like the idea of rotating them in and out periodically.

I actually think the "kneel suckers" one takes up an awful lotta space.

Here's a few I think could go:

:huh: &lt;_&lt; h43r: :google: :BK: :fool: :girl: ;hea18 "lenny" :sniff:

As long as you keep :???: and orly I'm happy.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Catnip is futile.


----------



## Road Guy

i didnt notice dvinny snuck this one in 

WV

I will change some out, we need some fresh blood....


----------



## Fudgey




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## petergibbons

WTF is that VT, haggis?


----------



## EdinNO

Puke?

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ We have a winner! :suicide:


----------



## EdinNO

Was it pizza puke by any chance? Papa John's regular crust combination?

Ed


----------



## redrum

NASTY SHIT!

here is a smiley


----------



## petergibbons

I think there is definetley some crab meat in there. :???:


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Hill William

To TO.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## DVINNY

DIAZWV,

THAT IS FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hill William

> DIAZWV,
> THAT IS FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!!!!!


picked that up at bluegoldnews


----------



## petergibbons

Check out the dude cheerleader in the background...


----------



## petergibbons




----------



## FusionWhite

petergibbons that football picture is that from the Kentucky-Central Michigan game? If so I was at that game but I sure as hell didnt see that. I cant remember if thats what their helmets looked like or not (my seats arent that good).


----------



## petergibbons

I'm not sure what game that was from. I found it floating around the web last week.


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## Hill William

Here's a math problem for you guys.


----------



## petergibbons




----------



## Hill William




----------



## petergibbons

Halloween idea...

View attachment 127


----------



## Hill William

NICE!!!


----------



## Hill William




----------



## DVINNY

Damn it!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Guest

JR


----------



## testee




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

A traditional Irish greeting.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

Tom is this you?


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Guest

Wow DVINNY ...

JR


----------



## ktulu

talk about spamming!!!!! BRAVO


----------



## Dark Knight

Yeah!!!!!!!. Way to go DV. You must be really bored. Keep them coming


----------



## bigray76

Damn DV! Keep 'em coming.

I'll still be here at work!

-Ray


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DVINNY said:


>


That's a great prize. What's wrong with it?

By the way, I want one of those Master Replica Force FX light sabers for my next birthday. Preferably Obi-Wan in Episode III.


----------



## MA_PE

DV!!! excellent spamming!!


----------



## Guest

JR


----------



## Dark Knight

Yikes. Those soccer players.....


----------



## DVINNY

^^^^ WTF?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

jregieng said:


> JR



:signs051: :bio:

You're my hero!


----------



## Undertaker

jregieng said:


> JR


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DVINNY said:


>


Even Data gets pissed sometimes. :brickwall:


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## ktulu

^^^^^ :sucks: :banhim:


----------



## Guest

^^^^ :banhim: :banhim: :banhim: :banhim: :banhim:

lease: lease: lease: lease: lease:

JR


----------



## frazil

jack sprat could eat no fat...


----------



## cement

must be west virginia...

:joke:


----------



## DVINNY

Notice his shoes?

F'in hilarious.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## MA_PE

DV has "mythbusted" two longstanding cliches 1) "all brides are beautiful" - busted - definitely not true. 2) There's someone for everybody - true


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## frazil

From the this-isn't-going-to-end-well dept:


----------



## PEsoon2B




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ WINNER!!!


----------



## Dleg

^^ Oh dear....


----------



## PE-ness

^^It's funny, but I get this vague sensation of deja vu when looking at those pictures. It's kind of like I've been there before...


----------



## testee

poor taste. shameful.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

Nintendo Wii ^^^^^^^^


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DVINNY said:


>


Can I get paid $30M a year to dry hump a baseball bat?


----------



## bigray76

That is hilarious! Mr. April polishing his bat!


----------



## Fudgey




----------



## Fudgey




----------



## Hill William

^winner, winner, chicken dinner


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ I see your schwartz is as big as mine...I hope you know how to handle it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Dleg

I'd never heard the George Constanza philospohy thing before. That's a keeper.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DVINNY said:


>


:bananalama: :thankyou: :bowdown:


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Fudgey




----------



## Fudgey




----------



## bigray76

^^^Note the PBR in the background of the Peeps contest.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## frazil

^ :woot:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

You realize they are gonna destroy the Jets next week over that.


----------



## ODB_PE

Seasonal:






If you want to be offended, check out the dysfunctional Family Circus. They basically came up with the most offensive captions possible for Family Circus cartoons. The one below is tame.






Other examples are here:

http://www.drivenbyboredom.com/gallery/gallery.php?x=26

You have been warned - no topic is out of bounds.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

This one is for you VT


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Guest

I got these today from a female colleague ... not sure what she is trying to say. :dunno:

JR


----------



## ktulu

Where in the HELL do you find those, DV????

(keep 'em coming. Some funny stuff.)


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

Has she annoyed ya yet? ^^^^^^


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

SapperPE said:


> I see a bunch of empty space in all of your posts, DVINNY.


is photobucket blocked for you?


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## MA_PE

DV:

All the others loaded fine, but today's are blanks for me.

:dunno:


----------



## ktulu

MA_PE said:


> DV:
> All the others loaded fine, but today's are blanks for me.
> 
> :dunno:


same for me...


----------



## DVINNY

damin it,m they arent working form e either.


----------



## Guest

^^^ HOTLINK ALERT !!!!! You've been busted! hmy:

JR


----------



## DVINNY

OFFICE WARS


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## FLBuff PE

DVINNY said:


>


^^^That is just wrong... :blink:


----------



## ODB_PE

FLBuff said:


> ^^^That is just wrong... :blink:


What he said.

BTW, is it excessively nerdy to point out how many ways this one is a bad fake?:



DVINNY said:


> OFFICE WARS


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## roadwreck

ol said:


> BTW, is it excessively nerdy to point out how many ways this one is a bad fake?:


Yes that one is 'fake'. It's part of a skit donw by two guys ( barats and bereta).

That skit can be seen in it's entireity here.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Dark Knight

DVINNY said:


>


^^^^The following text is added to the pic....

[SIZE=18pt]"DO SOMETHING BRAVE TODAY...AND THEN RUN LIKE HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Dleg

^^Now THAT is a picture in need of a good caption.


----------



## frazil

DVINNY said:


>


"Better let me do the talkin' Arnie...you ain't too good with the articulation."


----------



## Guest

^^^ If that is coming from GW ... don't you mean artrickulation ?? :laugh:

JR


----------



## YANOS

That pic of Arnold and GW is FANTASTIC!


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## TouchDown

OMFG that bloodhound one is hilarious.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## slates

Women As Explained by Engineers


----------



## FLBuff PE

^^^I don't care who you are, that's funny right there!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Thank whatever higher being you're into I didn't marry a woman like that.


----------



## BluSkyy

VTEnviro said:


> Thank whatever higher being you're into I didn't marry a woman like that.


I'm with you, VT


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Freon

WARNING NC-17 MATERIAL

This will make you want to take up smoking.....

http://www.cigarenvy.com/tag/independence-cigars


----------



## Dark Knight

DVINNY said:


>


Fudgey???????????????????


----------



## Guest

Here's one for when things aren't quite going your way and would potentially be a candidate for the MS Paint Art Show ...






JR


----------



## DVINNY

Oh boy, don't get me started on the motivational posters, I could go all day.......


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## MA_PE

DV: U da Man!!!!!


----------



## bigray76

F'ing classic DV!


----------



## ktulu

I thought some were kinda disgusting. Did you SEE the size of those boobs??? I had to shut my eyes....then open them...then shut them again. But then that got old, so I staired.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

this shows my GM and Camaro bias


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

DISCLAIMER ^^^^^^^^^ FOR THE PIC ABOVE.

1. That is NOT me.

2. Powerlifting is NOT in the Olympics, weightlifting is.

I found it funny anyhow.

OK, I'll continue.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## SSmith

Heres a couple hotlinked from ebaum.
















Goatse pies?


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## SSmith

Vomits a little in my mouth.


----------



## SSmith




----------



## Guest

^^^^ Don't encourage him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## bigray76

Now that's some serious spamming!!!


----------



## Guest

JR


----------



## FLBuff PE

^^^WWFSMD? I think he would be covered in a nice marinara sauce and wind up on my plate!


----------



## Sschell

mmm... I hope the roach coach has that luke warm spagetti and meatballs on it today... breakfast of champions!


----------



## ODB_PE

DVINNY said:


>


these are the icy hot stuntaz!

http://www.geocities.com/icyhotstuntazz/


----------



## Sschell

^^WHY DO YOU KNOW THAT???


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## bigray76

^^^Now I can translate most of the drawings and specs I have to look at!


----------



## SkyWarp

Recognize that yellow smiley face on the applications?


----------



## SkyWarp

Not sure if I got these from this thread...


----------



## SkyWarp




----------



## SSmith

SkyWarp said:


> Not sure if I got these from this thread...


Oh dear god. I think I hurt myself on that one.


----------



## DVINNY

Something tells me this kid won't end up at the top of his class.


----------



## DVINNY

Don't show it off if you can't wear it correctly.


----------



## DVINNY

Yeah, this is safe.


----------



## DVINNY

Spray-painting the side of your house

does not increase its perceived value.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

Ever heard of a leash?






( Yes, I find her ^^ extremely hot)


----------



## DVINNY

One sign that you're spending too much time at the computer.


----------



## DVINNY

The smiley face is a nice touch.


----------



## DVINNY

And the news room goes silent...


----------



## DVINNY

You have to love how no one has seen him yet


----------



## DVINNY

Steady sleeper.


----------



## DVINNY

Gross!!!!!!!


----------



## DVINNY

Couldn't they have worded this differently?


----------



## DVINNY

Carolyn felt like she never quite fit in amongst the goth crowd.


----------



## DVINNY

Great follow-up sign.


----------



## DVINNY

Maybe this was her favorite skirt. Or, maybe she's

crying tears of relief that she wore panties today?


----------



## ODB_PE

ol said:


> these are the icy hot stuntaz!
> http://www.geocities.com/icyhotstuntazz/


They were an internet rage like 10 years ago. You can't forget those guys. Da Flame, freeze and blade, IIRC


----------



## FLBuff PE

DVINNY said:


> Something tells me this kid won't end up at the top of his class.


I thought my mom had burned that photo...


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## SSmith

DVINNY said:


>


I missing something with this one...

Quick edit--- until I noticed the top left corner.


----------



## FusionWhite

DVINNY said:


>


Holy hell. I know these people. The chick on the left is a friend of a friend. This picture was taken at the Kentucky Oaks back a few years ago (maybe 2005 but maybe longer ago.


----------



## Guest

FusionWhite said:


> Holy hell. I know these people.


Isn't that weird - I have come across a few photos myself where I experienced the same thing!

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Sschell

this guy thought he had a cool tat

until he went to prison!


----------



## DVINNY

^^^ LOL


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Guest

DVINNY said:


>


That is just WRONG !!!!!!!! On so many different levels ....

JR


----------



## Sschell

[No message]


----------



## bigray76

^^^Now that's just wrong!


----------



## Dleg




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Sschell

^that ruined my morning. thanks DV


----------



## Guest

^^^ Wow .. I wonder if that was the inspiration for ....






JR


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Dark Knight

DVINNY said:


>


:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

When I grow up I want to be like DV. How in the blue sky he finds all that funny stuff? :screwloose:


----------



## DVINNY

Picture is post #467 is still making me almost puk

way to go sschellhase


----------



## kevo_55

^^ It took me a little while to figure out what was really going on in that one.

:eyebrows:


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## NCcarguy

DVINNY said:


>



^^^^ Just about perfect!


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Dleg

This it totally true for me in this thread:


----------



## ODB_PE

My wife and I love connect four. One subtle message that I am fairly certain rings true on ALL connect four boxes is that the boy ALWAYS wins! Stupid girls!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Surprise!
















This one's for PE-ness


----------



## Dleg

HFS, I finally stayed up late enough to look at this entire thread from home (where the pictures are not blocked) and i ma just wiping away the tears of laughter now.

:lmao: :bawling:


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Road Guy

Real American Hero! GI JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Sschell

good work dv


----------



## MA_PE

DV you are THE MAN!!! your "finds" here are freakin' hysterical!!! lusone: lusone: lusone:


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Sschell

PIT BULL VS PORCUPINE...

you guess who won.


----------



## FLBuff PE

^^^I hurt just looking at that...


----------



## Dleg

Spongeboob?


----------



## Freon

Time to applaud the arts....


----------



## cement

rlyflag:


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## StructuralPoke

DVINNY said:


>


I can't stop looking at this.


----------



## Dark Knight

StructuralPoke said:


> I can't stop looking at this.


That gotta hurt


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## C-Dog

VTEnviro said:


>


I had a Patriots superbowl champions shirt from 1986 (their 1st) when they lost to Da Bears. My grandmother bought it for me from some guy on the street corner. I feel for that kid.


----------



## Dark Knight

C-Dog said:


> I had a Patriots superbowl champions shirt from 1986 (their 1st) when they lost to Da Bears. My grandmother bought it for me from some guy on the street corner. I feel for that kid.


That kid probably doesn't know what american football is so he could not care less.


----------



## Guest

DVINNY said:


>


Now that is just a classic photo shot!! :woot:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

C-Dog said:


> I had a Patriots superbowl champions shirt from 1986 (their 1st) when they lost to Da Bears. My grandmother bought it for me from some guy on the street corner. I feel for that kid.


I had a 1994 NY Knicks champions t-shirt back in the day. It made a great gym shirt and later a rag.


----------



## roadwreck

VTEnviro said:


> I had a 1994 NY Knicks champions t-shirt back in the day. It made a great gym shirt and later a rag.


Funny, I had a NBA Champion shirt and a hat from the very same year, but it was for another team. Hmmmmm...

...I wonder how that could be?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ That one still ranks up pretty high on my bad sports losses chart.

Hey, here's an idea for a topic: What is your most painful sports memory? And I don't mean getting kicked in the croctch playing soccer.


----------



## DVINNY

Where's a pic of the West Virgina shirts from last years NIT championship?

That was pretty bad.


----------



## DVINNY

found it.


----------



## cement

this one?


----------



## cement

Doh!


----------



## DVINNY

ha ha, beat ya to it. 

thats it.


----------



## DVINNY

Ahhhh... the babysitter


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## rudy

DVINNY said:


>


Did the Klingon village lose its idiot?


----------



## DVINNY

That's charles manson


----------



## rudy

Yup, idiot is the kindest word i could use. Doesn't he look like a Klingon? I feel bad for the Klingons.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## maryannette

^ WHERE do you get this stuff?


----------



## Guest

^^^ I believe that is his neighbor - the one with the DIY tapes.

JR


----------



## SSmith

VTEnviro said:


>


The Claires bag seals the deal.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Sschell

Great work as always DV!


----------



## Brody

DVINNY said:


> found it.


I had to look at that for a long time before I got it.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Guest

^^^ What do the other buttons do??

JR


----------



## DVINNY

The GREAT CARNAC!

Answer: Pretty much all day

Question: How long could you watch her try on jeans?


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Sschell

oh my!


----------



## ODB_PE

DVINNY said:


> The GREAT CARNAC!
> Answer: Pretty much all day
> 
> Question: How long could you watch her try on jeans?


huh...wha......did somebody say something?


----------



## Sschell

How do I sign up for the position of "thing on her necklace"???


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Sschell

^wow, I just got that one in my email yesterday!


----------



## Dark Knight

Captain Worley PE said:


>


What is that?....RedNeck Plaza???


----------



## roadwreck

BringItOn said:


> What is that?....RedNeck Plaza???


It's a new high-rise development in West Virginia.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I bet the "penthouse" (gray trailer on the top) is going for literally dozens of dollars these days.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Huckabee's campaign headquaters....

Now for rent.


----------



## ktulu

Captain Worley PE said:


> Huckabee's campaign headquaters....
> Now for rent.


:Locolaugh:


----------



## bigray76

Nice pond out front (probably doubles as a pool / jacuzzi as well!)


----------



## DrainageGal

bigray76 said:


> Nice pond out front (probably doubles as a pool / jacuzzi as well!)


No...........bath tub!


----------



## DVINNY

I want the GREY PENTHOUSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## frazil

what's hanging out in front of it?? kind of looks like an upside down person.


----------



## MA_PE

frazil said:


> what's hanging out in front of it?? kind of looks like an upside down person.


LOL It does, but I think your seeing are closed patio umbrellas.

Does this place exist? I saying it's photoshop piece. Pretty nifty though.


----------



## DVINNY

I just printed a dozen of them off the color printer, and they say

'CO-WORKER' FAMILY

HIGH-RISE

APARTMENTS

picture

PENTHOUSE (grey)

FOR RENT


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DVINNY said:


>


I don't know if that Genesis beer is real or not, but this one here I've had a few times when in the Rockies. The tagline is "Bring some home for the wives."


----------



## ODB_PE

Captain Worley PE said:


>


This is the part where I ruin everybody's fun:

http://www.snopes.com/photos/architecture/redneck.asp


----------



## ODB_PE

DVINNY said:


>


Not to come off like frecoder, but I'm guessing this gal is a pro. Who and where?


----------



## Sschell

^first... thanks for quoting that *bouncy* picture so that I dont have to scroll so far up to look at it.

second... my boss just caught me staring at it...


----------



## ODB_PE

sschell_PE said:


> ^first... thanks for quoting that *bouncy* picture so that I dont have to scroll so far up to look at it.
> 
> second... my boss just caught me staring at it...


yeah - I plan on bringing it up every 5 posts or so.

It's intoxicating. She keeps giving me that look- "you didn't think I could get them on, did you", she sneered wryly....


----------



## Sschell

huh!?!

... I hadn't noticed that she had a face yet.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## ODB_PE

sschell_PE said:


> huh!?!
> ... I hadn't noticed that she had a face yet.


Checking out the oil-filled radiator, huh?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

ODB_PE said:


> Checking out the oil-filled radiator, huh?


Wait.

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dleg

Captain Worley PE said:


> Huckabee's campaign headquaters....
> Now for rent.



:Locolaugh:

Well done!


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## bigray76

VTEnviro said:


> I don't know if that Genesis beer is real or not, but this one here I've had a few times when in the Rockies. The tagline is "Bring some home for the wives."


Genisis is real, we have that here in Jersey, although I have never had it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Captain Worley PE said:


>


Imagine what that guy told his wife that night. “Honey, you would not believe the day I had today. Yep, the office Christmas party. Well, I was sitting there, getting ready to dig into my roast beef and then I thought, ‘oh, I better wash my hands so Der Fuehrer doesn’t complain about dirty fingernails.’ He has such a thing about that, you know? So I wash my hands and come back to the conference room and, guess what, that bastage had taken my seat! Well, what can I do? He’s the leader of the Reich. So I stood there like some child booted out of a musical chairs game while he ate my food. I swear, one day I’m going to stick a bomb under that man’s table.”


----------



## Capt Worley PE

This one is kinda creepy/sad.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Wow, that one is pretty depressing.


----------



## Sschell

and to lift the mood from the creepy clown thing here's this:



DVINNY said:


>


----------



## FLBuff PE

lusone:


----------



## DrainageGal

Not the girl again....


----------



## DrainageGal

Alright guys.........how many of you do this:


----------



## jmbeck




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## ODB_PE

DrainageGal said:


> Not the girl again....(OFFENSIVE BEEFCAKE IMAGE REMOVED)


What girl, this one?


----------



## Chucktown PE

Check out that travertine tile in her bathroom......nice. But her hardwood floors need some work.


----------



## rudy

DrainageGal said:


> Not the girl again....


Finally, a post to even out all those other posts.

lusone: for the girls


----------



## ODB_PE

If you gals want some guy pics, just ask!





















... 3 more posts and you won't have to see these any more.


----------



## rudy

ODB_PE said:


> ... 3 more posts and you won't have to see these any more.


What happens after 3 posts? :eyebrows:


----------



## Dark Knight

We will probably ban him :banhim:


----------



## Dleg

rudy said:


> What happens after 3 posts? :eyebrows:


3 more posts like that, and you'll probably go blind!


----------



## ODB_PE

rudy said:


> What happens after 3 posts? :eyebrows:


it moves the thread to the next page.


----------



## ODB_PE

BringItOn said:


> We will probably ban him :banhim:


I deserve that.


----------



## rudy

ODB_PE said:


> I deserve that.


Noooo. It's all done in fun.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DVINNY said:


>


That's something I gotta try sometime!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

This one is for PE-ness


----------



## maryannette

I usually just don't look at this thread at work. Some of the pictures are blocked so I can't see them. The ones that are not blocked should be. Too early to be looking at a great big fat butt.


----------



## dfweyer

Had to change my avatar...


----------



## FLBuff PE

^^^^^^ :appl: :appl: :appl: Now, can you make her move? :eyebrows:


----------



## roadwreck

dfweyer said:


> Had to change my avatar...


Wow, now I have to go watch that gif again...

...do we have a drooling emoticon?


----------



## maryannette

I can't see a lot of avatars either.


----------



## dfweyer

Movement is hard at a 50kb limit...


----------



## ODB_PE

DVINNY said:


>


JEANS GIRL FOUND

Apparently, her name is Shay Laren - and yep, she's a pro.

Google image search if you don't believe me. I'm confident there will be many non-believers.


----------



## frecoder78

BringItOn said:


> What is that?....RedNeck Plaza???


I think more like a redneck mansion! Hilarious!


----------



## frecoder78

ODB_PE said:


> JEANS GIRL FOUND
> Apparently, her name is Shay Laren - and yep, she's a pro.
> 
> Google image search if you don't believe me. I'm confident there will be many non-believers.


wow i could watch her all day long! Thanks for healing my case of the Mondays!


----------



## BluSkyy

ODB_PE said:


> JEANS GIRL FOUND
> Apparently, her name is Shay Laren - and yep, she's a pro.
> 
> Google image search if you don't believe me. I'm confident there will be many non-believers.


I'm confident that the non-believers who Google image search her may find themselves in trouble with IT  be careful.


----------



## frecoder78

BluSkyy said:


> I'm confident that the non-believers who Google image search her may find themselves in trouble with IT  be careful.


well fortunately my IT group will find this sort of stuff great for relieving stress! Thanks for looking out though!


----------



## Sschell

ODB_PE said:


> JEANS GIRL FOUND
> Apparently, her name is Shay Laren - and yep, she's a pro.
> 
> Google image search if you don't believe me. I'm confident there will be many non-believers.


I'm sure the in-depth research it took to determine this was brutal for you DB...


----------



## Casey

I got these in an email this morning...

I work in the oil and gas field doing structural work...

These are our new standard pipe supports.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Casey said:


> I got these in an email this morning...
> I work in the oil and gas field doing structural work...
> 
> These are our new standard pipe supports.


You have not considered the best structural pipe support available...Duct tape!


----------



## Casey

FLBuff said:


> You have not considered the best structural pipe support available...Duct tape!


Too costly...

We find that rusty nails, scrap wood, and pieces of foam are more economical.

Originally we wanted to use some old rope I found behind Walmart, but the piping stress guys pushed really hard to get us to use those black plastic ties, and they are not cheap!


----------



## Casey

I've always enjoyed this one...

I usually blame the piping guys for anything stupid though...


----------



## ODB_PE

Casey said:


> I got these in an email this morning...
> I work in the oil and gas field doing structural work...
> 
> These are our new standard pipe supports.


I would have had them hot-dip galvanize those nails...


----------



## frecoder78

Casey said:


> I've always enjoyed this one...
> 
> I usually blame the piping guys for anything stupid though...


love the pic casey. Hilarious! I showed all my co-workers and they said it's right-on target!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Here's one


----------



## dfweyer

VTEnviro said:


> Here's one


They didn't successfully spell...aw whatever


----------



## frecoder78

ODB_PE said:


> If you gals want some guy pics, just ask!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... 3 more posts and you won't have to see these any more.


I would absolutely kill myself if i looked like this! My gawd shame on us America for having such bad health! :15:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ That from your private stash frecoder?


----------



## frecoder78

VTEnviro said:


> ^ That from your private stash frecoder?


Can't you see that i commented from another person! Like DUH dude!


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

This one is for you VT


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Sschell

uhhh.... am I the only one that doesn't get this ^ one?


----------



## MA_PE

sschell_PE said:


> uhhh.... am I the only one that doesn't get this ^ one?


No, I suspect anyone else that has not seen "Anchorman" (with will Ferrel) won't get it either.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## frazil

Father-Son Mug Shots...


----------



## frecoder78

DVINNY said:


>


I forgot what movie is this from?


----------



## roadwreck

frecoder78 said:


> I forgot what movie is this from?


one of the worst movies ever made, Anchorman - The Legend of Ron Burgundy


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ I rented that shit and turned it off after 20 minutes.


----------



## roadwreck

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I rented that shit and turned it off after 20 minutes.


I'm embarrassed to admit to this but I bought it. Not one of my finer moments in judgment. I should have known something was awry when the establishment where I purchased it was offering it for the low low price of $5. I had heard people praise the film and quote its "humorous" dialog. Hell, wasn't there someone on this board that had Ron Burgundy as their avatar for a while? I can only assume that the individuals that enjoyed this film are either 5th graders or have an IQ below 60, but back to my story. I purchased it, I watched it -- the entire thing b/c I kept expecting it to get better, then I buried it in a shallow grave in the backyard...

...I pray it doesn't come back as the undead and try to devour the contents of my skull.


----------



## FusionWhite

^^^Ive got an Anchorman avatar that Im going to change too as soon as I get home in honor of your post^^^

Personally I thought that movie was pretty funny and Im not even a big Will Ferrell fan.


----------



## roadwreck

FusionWhite said:


> ^^^Ive got an Anchorman avatar that Im going to change too as soon as I get home in honor of your post^^^
> Personally I thought that movie was pretty funny and Im not even a big Will Ferrell fan.


That's fine, I'll do it to myself now.

EDIT: I encourage everyone else to do the same...

...maybe that will appease the spirit of the copy of Anchorman buried in my yard and prevent it from coming back to haunt me.


----------



## NCcarguy

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I rented that shit and turned it off after 20 minutes.



The secret to MOST Will Ferrell movies are you need to be watching them with your guy friends, and you need to be drinking beer!

It's amazing how many funny ass one-liners a group of intoxicated guys can dig out of those movies. My favorite was when he called Christina Applegate a "Smelly Pirate Hooker" and told her to go back to "Whore Island" can't tell you how many times I've used those on my wife!!!! j/k


----------



## MA_PE

I was just on a bus with a group of ~35 high school kids and 15 adults. We put Anchorman in the DVD player for the ride. It went over pretty well and everyone got a good laugh. so did our showing of Happy Gilmore.

Surprisingly, Weekend at Bernie's was not well-received. (I ilke W at B's but it's proably too old for current high schoolers)

NC hit it right with most of the Will Ferrell movies. I thought Talladega Nights sucked, but if you shut your brain off and get into the sophmoric humor it's actually pretty funny.


----------



## Brody

Can we post scary photos?


----------



## rudy

That picture looks doctored. The right side of her face has more wrinkles than her left side. Is that an extra row of teeth in the back of her mouth or just my screen? :eyebrows:


----------



## cement

the campaign trail has not been kind.


----------



## cement

This is the license plate we wanted for our bronco:


----------



## DVINNY

:beerchug: :appl:


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Brody

The squirrels are taking over.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

cinnamon ring.....LMAO


----------



## DVINNY

for VT


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## frazil

DVINNY said:


>


:Locolaugh: That's funny!


----------



## Guest

DVINNY said:


>


That is so funny ... it hurts!!!! :smileyballs: :smileyballs:

JR


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## rudy

jregieng said:


> That is so funny ... it hurts!!!! :smileyballs: :smileyballs:
> JR


probably not as much as it hurt poor little Vicki :mellow:


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## StructuralPoke

bunch here -- obviously, change the first part of the address to get what you want -- linkey linkey linkey


----------



## cement

StructuralPoke said:


> bunch here -- obviously, change the first part of the address to get what you want -- linkey linkey linkey


OMG that is funny! :appl:


----------



## ODB_PE

StructuralPoke said:


>


You know, once that flagpole goes plastic and hinges it is NOT going to spring back.


----------



## FLBuff PE

ODB_PE said:


> You know, once that flagpole goes plastic and hinges it is NOT going to spring back.


It looks like there is a stiff spring near the base, allowing the return...


----------



## StructuralPoke

ODB_PE said:


> You know, once that flagpole goes plastic and hinges it is NOT going to spring back.


Wow -- we really are engineer geeks, aren't we? I was thinking something similar when I saw it...


----------



## ODB_PE

FLBuff said:


> It looks like there is a stiff spring near the base, allowing the return...


except that if it was a spring you would expect a more linear behavior in his decent - instead the behavior mimics that of a plastic hinge once the all important P-delta effects take over.

Plus with the depth of section it would have to be quite a spring.

Never mind that a hollow section probably wouldn't hinge anyway......



> Wow -- we really are engineer geeks, aren't we? I was thinking something similar when I saw it...


indeed


----------



## DVINNY

INDEED.


----------



## dfweyer

[SIZE=14pt]INDEED![/SIZE]


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## ODB_PE




----------



## DVINNY

StructuralPoke said:


>


Why do I enjoy that so much?


----------



## BluSkyy

because you unconsciously despise cheerleaders


----------



## roadwreck

BluSkyy said:


> because you unconsciously despise love to see cheerleaders hit in the face with balls


That just sounds dirty.


----------



## BluSkyy

you're right, I shouldn't have said it...I'm sorry.


----------



## DVINNY

You're both right.


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## DVINNY

LUI KANG!!!!!!!! ^^^^


----------



## Capt Worley PE

If only it was Chuck Norris roundhouse kicking him...


----------



## Dleg

Capt Worley PE said:


>


I love that one. Unfortunately our attorney told me that it would be unprofessional for me to e-mail that to our opponent if we were to win our on-going court case.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Big deal. Nobody'd ever been prosecuted for being unprofessional. If you worried about it, send it through a yahoo account.


----------



## cement

I like how you think Capt!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Thanks. I've always been an example, but never a good one.


----------



## StructuralPoke

This is terribly sad, but a really bad ink job...


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## ME_FPE

dfweyer said:


>


Is that JLH in your avatar? Super distracting, even if it isn't...


----------



## dfweyer

> Is that JLH in your avatar?


Na just a porn star...


----------



## roadwreck

dfweyer said:


> Na just a porn star...


Oh geez. Not her again. Well now I'm going to end up wasting the rest of my afternoon watching this.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

That makes two of us....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

AMD Quad Processors


----------



## bigray76

I'm not sure what AMD does, but I'll buy some!


----------



## KEG

amen brother!


----------



## Guest

JR


----------



## rudy

bigray76 said:


> I'm not sure what AMD does, but I'll buy some!


AMD makes semiconductor chips. I don't think you can buy directly from them, since the chips go into cell phones or cars. Motorola makes excellent chips.


----------



## rudy

DrainageGal said:


> Not the girl again....


----------



## mudpuppy

rudy said:


> AMD makes semiconductor chips. I don't think you can buy directly from them, since the chips go into cell phones or cars.


AMD also makes computer processors. The AMD Phenom X4 is a quad-core processor chip; thus the Captain's quip about Quad Processors (I think he was referring to a different kind of processor though). You can buy one here.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

DVINNY said:


>


This looks like one of those, "Hey y'all. Watch this!" moments that actually turned out ok. Of course, we don't see what happened to the others who said, "Man, I can do that!"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

This diagram shows the simplicity and usefulness of a Venn Diagram


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## Sschell

VTEnviro said:


> This diagram shows the simplicity and usefulness of a Venn Diagram


best venn diagram ever!


----------



## Guest

StructuralPoke said:


>


That is completely awesome!! lusone: I seemed to have found myself stuck somewhere between zone of pain and awkwardness. &lt;_&lt;



sschell_PE said:


> best venn diagram ever!


I don't know whether to laugh or cry because I understand it AND found it funny. :mellow:

JR


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

This reminds me of something, but I can't quite put my finger on it. Hmmm...


----------



## Sschell

mmm... puddin!


----------



## ODB_PE

VTEnviro said:


> This reminds me of something, but I can't quite put my finger on it. Hmmm...


I'm right there with ya - well done, amigo!


----------



## Dleg

^ Duh. I just now "got it." Or should I say "goat it"?


----------



## mudpuppy

OH, now I get it! Thanks for the hint.

You guys are very, very sick. Bravo! :appl:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dleg said:


> ^ Duh. I just now "got it." Or should I say "goat it"?


Thanks for the hint.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I am proud to say that I have a reference to what it is, but have not seen/been exposed to said reference.


----------



## Guest

^^^ BOOOO !!!!!!



mudpuppy said:


> OH, now I get it! Thanks for the hint.
> You guys are very, very sick. Bravo! :appl:






Capt Worley PE said:


> Thanks for the hint.


Perhaps you could treat it like a rebus ...

:goat: [SIZE=18pt]*+*[/SIZE]





How's that?? 

:bio:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE

FLBuff said:


> I am proud to say that I have a reference to what it is, but have not seen/been exposed to said reference.


Yeah, well, I was in the same boat until squishles had a 'avatar malfunction,' and then it was OMFG!!!!

That was a good hin, too, jr.


----------



## bigray76

^^^avatar malfunction... that's a nice way to spin what really happened!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

You don't think squishles is really femse do you? Hmmmm...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

bigray76 said:


> ^^^avatar malfunction... that's a nice way to spin what really happened!


That's my testimony, Senator.


----------



## mudpuppy

Capt Worley PE said:


> Yeah, well, I was in the same boat until squishles had a 'avatar malfunction,' and then it was OMFG!!!!


Oh, is THAT what the avatar malfuntion was? I never quite got VTE's hint on that one either. Was that supposed to be a German lake?



VTEnviro said:


> You don't think squishles is really femse do you? Hmmmm...


Oh my!


----------



## DVINNY

Avatar malfunctions are possible if you hot link your avatar to something found on the net.

The person hosting that pic may find out about the hot link and pull the ole' switcheroo.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I just cut up some hot peppers then took a leak. This is really not good right now.


----------



## Guest

^^^ Wasn't there a nursery rhyme about pickled peckars .. um .. I mean peppers! 

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE

mudpuppy said:


> Oh, is THAT what the avatar malfuntion was? I never quite got VTE's hint on that one either. Was that supposed to be a German lake?


I beleive it was the sea.


----------



## Sschell

yuk... puddin!


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## Fudgey




----------



## mudpuppy

Capt Worley PE said:


> I beleive it was the sea.


Wow, I'm even more dense than I thought.


----------



## Sschell

&lt;edit&gt; sorry, I am too stupid/lazy/don't-give-a-F to figure out how to post the picture...

&lt;edit again&gt; thanks DV!


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## ODB_PE

[No message]


----------



## Sschell

So, ODB, you're selling blocks?


----------



## ODB_PE

sschell_PE said:


> So, ODB, you're selling blocks?


are you fucking serious? WTF?!?!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

ODB, I plan to build a BBQ with some of those blocks. I have a few questions:

1) How many such blocks should I use to build a 3 X 5 X 1.5 foot BBQ?

2) Could you deliver that number to me?

3) What is the UL number of those blocks so I can determine fire resistance rating of them?


----------



## DVINNY

LMFAO


----------



## DVINNY

STILL A CLASSIC


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## SSmith

Wow. There is WAY too much going on in this photo...



DVINNY said:


>


----------



## Guest

DVINNY said:


>


That is AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!! lusone: :w00t:

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## benbo

DVINNY said:


>


This must be the annual NCEES barbeque


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I can understand the overwhelming urge to have a picture taking of the hilarity that happened on your wedding day. But why the F*%&amp; is he holding a sewing machine???



DVINNY said:


>


----------



## mudpuppy

^^^I'm more interested in how the UPS truck got there. Was he baja-ing down the riverbed (Go Dale!) or did he simply back into it?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ That pic has to be some kind of chop job.


----------



## BluSkyy

Or its a "hey, I got drunk the night before my wedding, stole this sewing machine hotwired that UPS truck while the driver wasn't looking, drove it up a dry riverbed and crashed it into the bank; Now I'm standing here in my tux taking this picture; if only that driver and those cops knew...."


----------



## ODB_PE

the sewing machine at a wedding doesn't phase me at all - I have stood in enough weddings to know that the brides and bridesmaids dresses never fit right, and some family member has volunteered to provide alterations on the spot. "Call Aunt Lucy, she has that travel sewing machine that works great"

This guy is a groomsman or usher (red boutonnière, not white) that showed up as he was told, 4 hours before the wedding even though nobody else did and he won't be needed until 10 minutes before the wedding. He was sitting around, trying to stay out of the way and figuring out where he could get a drink when aunt Lucy asked him to run down to her 85 Buick and get the sewing machine - primarily because the female wedding party is currently in various states of undress. The groom has not shown up yet.

The fathers are standing around outside, smoking and watching all the commotion. The photographer has migrated out to be with them since they are paying the bills.

The street is closed for a public works project and the old UPS guy thought he could navigate the sidewalk so he backed down the sidewalk because G-dammit it's Saturday and I'll be dammed if I'm going to walk farther than I have to. Unfortunately the transmission has some play in it and putting it in park wasn't enough. He slid right down the hill on the tall grass.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

ODB_PE said:


> the sewing machine at a wedding doesn't phase me at all - I have stood in enough weddings to know that the brides and bridesmaids dresses never fit right, and some family member has volunteered to provide alterations on the spot. "Call Aunt Lucy, she has that travel sewing machine that works great"
> This guy is a groomsman or usher (red boutonnière, not white) that showed up as he was told, 4 hours before the wedding even though nobody else did and he won't be needed until 10 minutes before the wedding. He was sitting around, trying to stay out of the way and figuring out where he could get a drink when aunt Lucy asked him to run down to her 85 Buick and get the sewing machine - primarily because the female wedding party is currently in various states of undress. The groom has not shown up yet.
> 
> The fathers are standing around outside, smoking and watching all the commotion. The photographer has migrated out to be with them since they are paying the bills.
> 
> The street is closed for a public works project and the old UPS guy thought he could navigate the sidewalk so he backed down the sidewalk because G-dammit it's Saturday and I'll be dammed if I'm going to walk farther than I have to. Unfortunately the transmission has some play in it and putting it in park wasn't enough. He slid right down the hill on the tall grass.


Interesting...could you go into a little more detail?


----------



## ODB_PE

wilheldp said:


> Interesting...could you go into a little more detail?


why yes, I can -

the full story

I just found this article; after my speculative story.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

ODB_PE said:


> why yes, I can -
> the full story
> 
> I just found this article; after my speculative story.


That certainly explains the UPS truck...but I am still perplexed by the dude in the tux holding a sewing machine.


----------



## ODB_PE

I'm telling ya, the wedding party explanation is probably dead-on. People always have weddings at those old campus halls.


----------



## Road Guy

Note: When making a fake ID, no matter how cute you think your girl is, leave her out of the photo....


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## Freon

I feel like a salad for lunch...Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## csb

Capt Worley PE said:


> ODB, I plan to build a BBQ with some of those blocks. I have a few questions:
> 1) How many such blocks should I use to build a 3 X 5 X 1.5 foot BBQ?
> 
> 2) Could you deliver that number to me?
> 
> 3) What is the UL number of those blocks so I can determine fire resistance rating of them?


Wasn't this a construction depth question? Maybe that's why the guy is so pissy...


----------



## Sschell

csb said:


> Wasn't this a construction depth question? Maybe that's why the guy is so pissy...


better hope ncees doesn't see that one...


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Guest

^^^ OMFG ... all I can hear in my head is ... "Hi ho. Kermit the Frog here ..."

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## SSmith

jregieng said:


> ^^^ OMFG ... all I can hear in my head is ... "Hi ho. Kermit the Frog here ..."
> :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:
> 
> JR


So being green is easy?


----------



## Dleg

^^ Easier than being a fluffy, white bunny in a ski hat, apparently.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Whos's your Froggy?


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## SSmith

Perhaps the best costume ever?


----------



## Sschell

why does the kid have to have a dodgers hat on? wouldnt a cubscout hat be more (in)appropriate anyways?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ I was gonna say an Angels hat would be most appropriate.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Sschell

^scotch ramen?


----------



## csb

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ Is that a how to guide for Fudgey?


----------



## FusionWhite

Change your underwear twice a week? Well maybe for you rich and fancy multiple underwear owning people, but some of us jsut dont have that luxury.


----------



## TouchDown

who wears underwear?

:thumbs:


----------



## FLBuff PE

TMI


----------



## Sschell

whatcha eatin' under there?


----------



## csb

FusionWhite said:


> Change your underwear twice a week? Well maybe for you rich and fancy multiple underwear owning people, but some of us jsut dont have that luxury.


You cannot join the clean-asshole club then...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^He's got a cat for that.


----------



## Sschell

yuk.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I'll say, but that's the way it is sometimes.


----------



## bigray76

[No message]


----------



## Guest

^^^ That is great ... sorta in line with







JR


----------



## chaosiscash

DVINNY said:


>


Isn't the sewing machine a Seinfeld reference. I seem to remember Newman driving a mail truck that is dragging a sewing machine and it catches the road on fire. But I can't remember for sure.


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## Sschell

^thank god someone caught that on film... otherwise it would have been an complete and utter waste!


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

I hate to call BS on that, but the last pic is photoshopped. the background matches pic # 5. the rest looks legit, though.......


----------



## BluSkyy

photoshopped final


----------



## TouchDown

Can you say... Outriggers???


----------



## DVINNY

Mike in Gastonia said:


> I hate to call BS on that, but the last pic is photoshopped. the background matches pic # 5. the rest looks legit, though.......


You're right, but it had me laughin' my arse off at first.

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## Guest

dfweyer said:


>


Ooohhh .. that is soooooooooooooo NOT RIGHT !!! :smileyballs:

:lmao: :lmao:

JR


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

kinda freaks me out ^


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

LIVIN THE DREAM


----------



## TouchDown

Somehow, I don't think that's a coke he's holding!!!


----------



## bigray76

^^^It looks amazingly like a wine cooler???


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## sehad

The trampoline is awesome! Where do you get this stuff?


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## Sschell

^I don't know what they are... but I like em.


----------



## sehad

^^^second almost looked like my wife from behind!


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

JUST A REMINDER FOR THE NOOBS


----------



## sehad

I'm one of the stupid people asking questions. What does pwnt mean?


----------



## DVINNY

VT is the lingo expert, but I can answer that one, it's INNERWEB slang for OWNED.


----------



## FLBuff PE

DVINNY said:


> VT is the lingo expert, but I can answer that one, it's INNERWEB slang for OWNED.


DV, I was having a shitty night. I burned the sh*t out f my fingers while cooking dinner, then the wife got mad at me about something asinine, then had me do a bunch of stuff for her so that she could go to a jazz concert tonight, then mini-Buff spent 45 minutes crying. I finally got her to zonk out, then logged on. The dog one just made my night! Thank you!


----------



## DVINNY

http://www.break.com/index/i-suppose-austr...talent-too.html


----------



## Dark Knight

Here you go Gore


----------



## Dark Knight

No comments


----------



## Dark Knight

The best add. Whoever thought of this is a darn genious


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## sehad

^^^I like it!


----------



## cement

DVINNY said:


> http://www.break.com/index/i-suppose-austr...talent-too.html


is this for real? wow!


----------



## SSmith

Cement said:


> is this for real? wow!


Im guessing audio player in purse.


----------



## cement

SSmith said:


> Im guessing audio player in purse.


I think you are right.


----------



## NCcarguy

dfweyer said:


>



I would run my wife out of the house for her^^^^!!!!


----------



## rudy

DrainageGal said:


> Not the girl again....


Here we go again...


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## BluSkyy

NCcarguy said:


> I would run my wife out of the house for her^^^^!!!!


This girl probably has a really annoying voice and talks shite all day.


----------



## Wolverine

Every once in a while, in life you run into a genius with true talent...


----------



## bigray76

^^^or just really big hands!


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Undertaker

I always enjoy this thread so much. Really funny. Keep it up DVINNY. A small contribution from the Dead Man.


----------



## maryannette

Like that one ^^. Reminds me of a song I heard, F the PO PO.


----------



## engineergurl

was that a reference to jay's song in the "empire strikes back"? please tell me I'm not the only one who finds these movies awesome...


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight

Sorry mates. I am bored...


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight

This one is for VT...


----------



## Dark Knight

Since she is not a candidate anymore I guess is now fair game


----------



## Dark Knight

She was probably an engineer...


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight

I have heard about hand guns but this is just ridiculous....


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight

Mission Impossible.......


----------



## Sschell

I love the one with the kid and the bird!


----------



## SSmith

This really struck me as funny. No dude, I only got like a couple. Priceless.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I like it!


----------



## engineergurl

Dark Knight said:


>


this looks so much like my cat it's not even funny... only now he is much fatter then that.


----------



## sehad

^^^maybe somebody was in your house!!!!


----------



## DVINNY

IT'S A TRAP!!


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## FLBuff PE

An unfortunate turn of events followed by very fortunate turn of events!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

That girl came up swinging! I saw it on AFV, always makes me snort with laughter.


----------



## Flyer_PE

NRA Grill


----------



## Undertaker

This is my favorite thread.Maybe should stay away if I wanna pass this time.Here's my contribution.


----------



## dfweyer

Sandals glued to the floor...


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer

Gotta get the olympics in this...


----------



## wilheldp_PE




----------



## mudpuppy

^You're evil!

Ok, this is a funny video rather than funny pic. At least I thought it was funny. "Gas prices are too high!" :laugh:


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## DVINNY

OUCH!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

DVINNY said:


>


I watched that movie, dismal as it was, just to see her.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DVINNY said:


>


I knew a girl in college who liked to do that.


----------



## StructuralPoke

dfweyer said:


>


I can't stop watching this.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

dfweyer said:


>


I did something similar on my mountain bike. I went over the handlebars and they turned...caught me right on the pelvis (I'm lucky it wasn't 2" lower), then I landed on it. I thought I had broken my pelvis, but that was one painful bruise.


----------



## Guest

From xkcd ...






JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Shouldn't it be  girls (x) cups?


----------



## Guest

^^^ Hmmm ... I am not sure what you are implying there Capt ...

I mean ... 1 Girl, 2 cups .. I can see that .... but reversed?? 

JR


----------



## Wolverine

It's plain to see that Girls is on the Y axis and Cups is on the X axis. Geez, what kind of silly business major put THAT chart together.

(BTW, HFS - that is funny)


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## udpolo15




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Glad you saw it too, Wolvie.


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

udpolo15 said:


>


That is teh greatest picture of all time!!1!


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ but extremely cute golden retrievers.


----------



## Wolverine

What the hell is that one-leg hopping baseball player thingy? That's uh... uh... uh... I don't know what that is.


----------



## frazil

udpolo15 said:


>






VTEnviro said:


> That is teh greatest picture of all time!!1!


I agree. THere's a good story there.


----------



## frazil

this is what I came up with looking for a construction hunk picture for Mary.


----------



## StructuralPoke

Wolverine said:


> What the hell is that one-leg hopping baseball player thingy? That's uh... uh... uh... I don't know what that is.


I've got an answer. We've got a Korean guy here in the office and he identified it. It's a kids game where you hold your leg up and try to hop and knock the others over. Last one standing wins. It was a celebrity baseball game.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

frazil said:


> I agree. THere's a good story there.


Seriously! You've got a semi upskirt picture of granny #1 barfing, granny #2 dressed in something straight out of the 60s and some slick dude posing with a can like it's a beer commercial.

The first thing I think is...

"Bud Light, now with ipecac!"


----------



## EM_PS

^ looks like last year's Thanksgiving to me. . . .


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## Capt Worley PE

error_matrix said:


> ^ looks like last year's Thanksgiving to me. . . .



I posted that pic in another forum and asked for captions. The winner was:

*Obama wins the Presidential Election!!*


----------



## snickerd3

StructuralPoke said:


>


Instead of getting 5 for fighting he probably ended up with a few bruised ribs. I wasn't tripped but I've fallen pretty hard in ice skates...knocked the wind out of me for a couple minutes.


----------



## EM_PS

^ Yeah, also there's a huge difference in skating on ice at your local arena in the summer (or the south i suppose), and the ice at your local arena in January - If i was an NHLer, i would hate the southern arenas for the slower &amp; softer ice. I used to play pick-up hockey at an arena scarcely 5 min. from my previous house. Winter time ice was fast &amp; hard as concrete - summer ice, not so much.


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Wolverine

I could watch that over and over and over. @&amp;^% I hate pigeons.


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## sehad

^what a catch!


----------



## Wolverine

The funniest thing about the flying, spinning, jump kick is that this is exactly what usually happens when you try to pull a running, flying, spinning jump kick in a street fight against on a bad guy in a hood - he watches you run up and then takes one step to the left, to watch you fall on your arse. Only difference is after you fall on your arse, he then pops a cap in it. h34r:

Don't try a running, flying, spinning, jump kick in a street fight. FAIL!


----------



## sehad

Wolverine said:


> The funniest thing about the flying, spinning, jump kick is that this is exactly what usually happens when you try to pull a running, flying, spinning jump kick in a street fight against on a bad guy in a hood - he watches you run up and then takes one step to the left, to watch you fall on your arse. Only difference is after you fall on your arse, he then pops a cap in it. h34r:
> Don't try a running, flying, spinning, jump kick in a street fight. FAIL!


I'm not sure what to do with this info but it is stored!


----------



## FLBuff PE

sehad said:


> I'm not sure what to do with this info but it is stored!


Just keep it in mind if/when you go to a LSU home game at night...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

A couple of funny ones I found


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## DVINNY

^^ oh, that's harsh..

but funny.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## frazil

R.O.U.S.??


----------



## wilheldp_PE

frazil said:


> R.O.U.S.??


Looks like a dead squirrel with GI Joes on it...but then again, I'm a spoiled sport.


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## Wolverine

Hey, I need a favor!! Do you know someone that wants a puppy?

My co-worker has a puppy he's giving away (FREE!).

It's a Dachshund, it's house broken, and is great with kids.

He's giving it away because his wife says the dog 'stares' at her when she is undressing, and that gives her the 'Heebie Jeebies. I think she is just weird!

If you're interested, or know someone who is, let me know.

Here's a picture of the dog.


----------



## ODB_PE

This one is for squishles - one of her fellow OU grads pre-game at the Texas State Fair last weekend






Say No to crack!


----------



## cement

^now that's nasty.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Did anybody else notice the OU socks on that beast? I'm happier than a pig in shit that Tejas beat OU, but only because of my cousin. He went to OU, and is such an annoyingly rabid fan that I can't stand it for OU to win a football game. Also, I think their past success has put them in the same league as USC, Ohio State, and Notre Dame...where the media and coaches consistently overrate the teams in polls because of past performances. The polls are there to show which is the best team RIGHT NOW. Past performance shouldn't come into play except for the first poll of the year where a good team last season that didn't lose most of its talent should be considered for the top spots.


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## ODB_PE

Thought I would share a picture from my wedding


----------



## csb

I would craft a clever reply, but this is all I can say:

boobs


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> I would craft a clever reply, but this is all I can say:
> boobs


I 2nd that notion.


----------



## Chucktown PE

That is awesome. She is quite a bold bride.


----------



## DVINNY

ODB_PE said:


> Thought I would share a picture from my wedding


Is she drinking water?


----------



## Chucktown PE

DVINNY said:


> Is she drinking water?


Yeah, I was wondering the same thing. And why is there a christmas tree farm in the background. Holy jeeze look at the fun bags on that hose hound.


----------



## MGX

wilheldp_PE said:


> Did anybody else notice the OU socks on that beast? I'm happier than a pig in shit that Tejas beat OU, but only because of my cousin. He went to OU, and is such an annoyingly rabid fan that I can't stand it for OU to win a football game. Also, I think their past success has put them in the same league as USC, Ohio State, and Notre Dame...where the media and coaches consistently overrate the teams in polls because of past performances. The polls are there to show which is the best team RIGHT NOW. Past performance shouldn't come into play except for the first poll of the year where a good team last season that didn't lose most of its talent should be considered for the top spots.



No worries, I feel the same way. Having been subjected to the post 2000 rabid fanboyism I prayed they never again win a football game. I also noticed after passing Bob Stoops on a sidewalk that he bares no stigmata as some would have you believe.

I love the school but really don't have much patience with the rabid fans.

PS. that wanker earns $3.something mil. a year with incentives up to $7+ mil..

Also, those are lovely milk silos.


----------



## csb

Chucktown PE said:


> Yeah, I was wondering the same thing. And why is there a christmas tree farm in the background. Holy jeeze look at the fun bags on that hose hound.


All stuff I didn't see. Is that dress available from David's Bridal?


----------



## FLBuff PE

I'm a bit confused here, csb. Aren't you a married female with a kid? Looking into the future? Or maybe add a little spice for hubby? Or is it the studying?

BTW, I didn't notice any of that superficial crap either.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Just to assert that I am heterosexual, I was being sarcastic. Althought there is a christmas tree farm. I wonder about the structural integrity of that dress. The steel plating in that thing has got to be 1/8" thick and there must be some sort of wire mesh cage around her torso to keep the steel support structure rigid?


----------



## csb

FLBuff said:


> I'm a bit confused here, csb. Aren't you a married female with a kid? Looking into the future? Or maybe add a little spice for hubby? Or is it the studying?
> 
> BTW, I didn't notice any of that superficial crap either.


I am a married female with a kid. I was thinking vows renewal. Classy, right? Perfect for a church wedding?

Really, the picture is like a car wreck...I can't help but look, but know I shouldn't.

And I'm also thinking of it from an engineering perspective. The dress is a cantilever and now I wonder if I just solve for dead load or for live load...because I'm thinking that too much live load will eliminate the dead load.


----------



## MA_PE

do we know for sure that it's a wedding photo? He's in a suit not a tux. I'm thinking prom and she's the class pump.


----------



## csb

Well, even if it's her prom, some other girl got married in it:




How is this ever a good idea? Who are these women?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

csb said:


> I would craft a clever reply, but this is all I can say:
> boobs


Sometimes, one word says it all.

All I can say is, 'motorboat'.


----------



## Freon

csb said:


> Well, even if it's her prom, some other girl got married in it:
> View attachment 1730
> 
> 
> How is this ever a good idea? Who are these women?



If you paid 10k for a set of "Little White Lies", wouldn't you want to put the on the mantle for all to admire?

My first thought was, "Squishles is getting hitched soon, could it be her?"


----------



## Casey

csb said:


> And I'm also thinking of it from an engineering perspective. The dress is a cantilever and now I wonder if I just solve for dead load or for live load...because I'm thinking that too much live load will eliminate the dead load.


I'd be more worried about cyclic impact loading.


----------



## Parks and Rec




----------



## FLBuff PE

csb said:


> Well, even if it's her prom, some other girl got married in it:
> View attachment 1730
> 
> 
> How is this ever a good idea? Who are these women?


Easy access for the honeymoon or the limo ride to the reception? Just putting it out there.


----------



## KEG

FLBuff said:


> Easy access for the honeymoon or the limo ride to the reception? Just putting it out there.


I think she's putting them out there.


----------



## sehad

parks said:


>



Well Done!


----------



## DVINNY

That's hilarious ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SSmith




----------



## cement

red X of death


----------



## MA_PE

[No message]


----------



## MA_PE

[No message]


----------



## Sschell

^now those are funny!


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## frazil

LOL! Go Sooty!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Whoa, he only slept for 2 days after that?!?

Go Sooty!!


----------



## csb

I don't think many men would want 43 offspring showing up on the same day...that's a lot of baby mama drama

(awesome story!)


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dang barracuda blocks photbucket so I just get the red x of death.


----------



## rwbailey21

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c220/The...r/bitchslap.gif


----------



## cement

LMAO!


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## DVINNY

^^ pretty good


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## FLBuff PE

Is that Joe the Plumber? And is that foreboding, DV?


----------



## DVINNY

ya never know


----------



## roadwreck

In these hard economic times Joe the Plumber needs to branch out to offer additional services to make ends meet.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

roadwreck said:


> In these hard economic times Joe the Plumber needs to branch out to offer additional services to make ends meet.


No, his business just needs to maintain an income of $249,999 so he can maximize profits without getting throttled by Obama's new tax plan.


----------



## DVINNY

And I'll bet it will be amazing how many business' will maked exactly that much.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Hey I saw that in a movie once!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

DVINNY said:


> And I'll bet it will be amazing how many business' will maked exactly that much.


I was thinking the exact same thing. I use IRA, 401(k) and 457 deductions for the same purpose.


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## FLBuff PE

See?! It describes soo many people perfectly. Douchebag needs to be used more often.


----------



## Flyer_PE

^^ So many terms I no longer use because I don't want to have to explain them to the 3 year old.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Flyer_PE said:


> ^^ So many terms I no longer use because I don't want to have to explain them to the 3 year old.


I am starting to realize this, as I am now the proud father of a 9-month old. She doesn't talk yet, but you can tell she takes everthing in. My cussing is WAY down. I would NEVER say such things in front of her, but on here, or in the company of friends, I say let er rip


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP

arrgh


----------



## DVINNY

*Always check your children's homework*




[SIZE=12pt](Mommy works at Home Depot, she was selling a shovel) [/SIZE]


----------



## FLBuff PE

DVINNY said:


> *Always check your children's homework*
> View attachment 1863
> 
> 
> [SIZE=12pt](Mommy works at Home Depot, she was selling a shovel) [/SIZE]


Funny, that looks like a hoe to me...


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## wilheldp_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^Bizarre!


----------



## StructuralPoke

I know -- it's a movie not a pic, but it's still funny/neat/cool

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1788862


----------



## csb

Okay, so I'm never going to be in the situation, but knee jerk reaction is that if that really happened to me, I'd lie like hell and say the guy forced me to do all that if I even mentioned it at all.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I think this fits in with our current spate of sexual positions/terms (like blumpkin, rusty trombone, shocker, etc.)...


----------



## rwbailey21

[No message]


----------



## rwbailey21

[No message]


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## snickerd3

It took me a while to see why the Parents magazine cover was stamped FAIL.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Really? I was wondering why the article titles weren't peni$ jokes.


----------



## MA_PE

Is that Parents mag cover real?

the answer is no - http://www.panopticist.com/2005/06/snopesc...n_to_debunk.php


----------



## DVINNY

nothing on the Interweb is real.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Nothing is everything,

Everything is nothing is.


----------



## Wolverine

The movie every man has been waiting for:


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Wolverine said:


> The movie every man has been waiting for:


Price of admission...a blank check....and worth every penny.


----------



## DVINNY

OH YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudpuppy

^That is EXACTLY what I said.

"OOOOOOOH YEEEEAAAAAAAH"


----------



## wilheldp_PE

mudpuppy said:


> "OOOOOOOH YEEEEAAAAAAAH"


But the real question is did you say that while walking through a brick wall?


----------



## mudpuppy

I wish, but I could never live up to the Kool Aid Man image.


----------



## wilheldp_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Wolverine said:


> The movie every man has been waiting for:


This is a movie that needs to be made.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

What they'll have us driving....


----------



## csb

There's a guy in our town that actually drives one of those! His is orange and he tends to wear a hard hat while driving.


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## Capt Worley PE

csb said:


> There's a guy in our town that actually drives one of those! His is orange and he tends to wear a hard hat while driving.


You don't see those old City Cars around very much. The bodies were notriously poorly put together.

I see a few Zap! Zebras running around town. They always look like they're about to roll over.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I really want a VW Thing...I'll probably get one, one of these days.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I wanted one at one time. The neighbor behind us had one. It was completely gutless on road, even worse than my 66 Bug.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Worst...wig...EVAR!

This is Peter Orszag, the current director of the Congressional Budget Office, and soon to be Obama's director of the Office of Management and Budget (OMB).


----------



## csb

whoa...we had a teacher in high school that had a pretty bad hairpiece, but this is coming in a close second. Even it is his real hair, he needs to do something, 'cause it looks like a wig.


----------



## snickerd3

It looks just like a really bad hair cut.


----------



## SSmith

Looks like he just ordered a "high" instead of the "high and tight."


----------



## Guest

SSmith said:


> Looks like he just ordered a "high" instead of the "high and tight."


Agreed!

:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## DVINNY

COMPANY HIRING POLICY


----------



## SSmith

These ladies would love to work at your fine establishment.



DVINNY said:


>


----------



## wilheldp_PE

SSmith said:


> These ladies would love to work at your fine establishment.


If their bellies touch before their boobs, it doesn't count.


----------



## csb

Good gosh...shouldn't there be some kind of universal rule like if I can't tell you're wearing bottoms, you can't wear a bikini? This reminds of Dr. G Medical Examiner from last week, when the belly of the lady who got shot bruised her legs from the impact of fat hitting her thighs.


----------



## BluSkyy

wilheldp_PE said:


> If their bellies touch before their boobs, it doesn't count.


that skinny redhead is hot!

(j/k)


----------



## DVINNY

LOL


----------



## SSmith

There is a distinct lack of food porn in this thread.


----------



## Dleg

^That's disgusting!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Wolverine

I like the contrast between the President-Elect performing the "White Boy Overbite" and the First-Lady Elect performing the "I-Be-Bad Smoochkiss". Very existential, dualist, Sartre.


----------



## DVINNY

Road Guy said:


>


Instant classic right there.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

SSmith said:


> There is a distinct lack of food porn in this thread.
> View attachment 1907


The seeds ruin it for me.


----------



## Chucktown PE

VTEnviro said:


> The seeds ruin it for me.


I think they are supposed to represent crabs.


----------



## csb

VTEnviro said:


> The seeds ruin it for me.


Get stuck in your teeth?

This reminds me of an old dirty joke:

This guy goes into a whorehouse and tells the mistress he wants to eat out a girl for the first time. She sends him up and he meets this deadly blonde chick. She whips down her pants and he starts licking her. Minutes later he feels something in his mouth and spits out a corn niblet. Thinking this is normal, as he has never done it before continues eating her out. Minutes pass and he finds a piece of carrot in his mouth. Still thinking this is normal he continues. Soon after he finds a piece of meat and stands up. "Oh, I think I'm gonna be sick?" She looks at him and replies "That's what the last guy said!"


----------



## Chucktown PE

csb said:


> Get stuck in your teeth?
> This reminds me of an old dirty joke:
> 
> This guy goes into a whorehouse and tells the mistress he wants to eat out a girl for the first time. She sends him up and he meets this deadly blonde chick. She whips down her pants and he starts licking her. Minutes later he feels something in his mouth and spits out a corn niblet. Thinking this is normal, as he has never done it before continues eating her out. Minutes pass and he finds a piece of carrot in his mouth. Still thinking this is normal he continues. Soon after he finds a piece of meat and stands up. "Oh, I think I'm gonna be sick?" She looks at him and replies "That's what the last guy said!"


csb now takes the cake for producing the nastiest joke I have ever heard in my entire life. I think I'm going to be sick after reading that one. :respect:


----------



## EM_PS

Yeah, props for that one CSB

Heres another:

Guy walks into local brothel, wanting some release. He has very little $$, so the hostess says ok, upstairs to room 5. He walks in, finds a woman laying on a bare mattress, and commences to business. Just as he's finishing, all this white stuff starts dribbling out her orifices; ears, nose, mouth - He shouts "woah, we got a problem in here." Hostess walks in, looks at the woman, and yells "pick up in room 5, the dead one's full"


----------



## Chucktown PE

error_matrix said:


> Yeah, props for that one CSB
> Heres another:
> 
> Guy walks into local brothel, wanting some release. He has very little $$, so the hostess says ok, upstairs to room 5. He walks in, finds a woman laying on a bare mattress, and commences to business. Just as he's finishing, all this white stuff starts dribbling out her orifices; ears, nose, mouth - He shouts "woah, we got a problem in here." Hostess walks in, looks at the woman, and yells "pick up in room 5, the dead one's full"


Yep, that'll do it, my breakfast is now in my trashcan......thanks.....rubbing the sex thing in my face and then making me puke. With friends like EM who needs enemies.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

csb and EM are about to be on the 11:15 express train to Bansville, one way ticket.


----------



## Chucktown PE

VTEnviro said:


> csb and EM are about to be on the 11:15 express train to Bansville, one way ticket.


Definitely :banhim:


----------



## csb

:dunno:

Should I clean it up?


----------



## csb

There, it's been hidden...now you can read at your own risk. Better?


----------



## Chucktown PE

csb said:


> :dunno:
> Should I clean it up?



No way. Some other people should be subjected to that as well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

csb said:


> There, it's been hidden...now you can read at your own risk. Better?


_Mod note: Unhidden so it can sear other peoples' retinas._


----------



## csb

I can't be the only person who's ever heard that joke!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

No, I heard it when I was seven or so. Definitely not a big deal.

I snorted at EM's Never heard that one, but I'll be sure to spread it around.


----------



## MA_PE

I need to express my extreme dissatisfaction and disappointment in both csb's and em's jokes in this thread and I think they should both be banned.

This is the FUNNY PICTURE THREAD both of those jokes are word jokes which belong in the FUNNY JOKE THREAD.

Alright, maybe we should let them off with a warning, but DON'TLET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!!!

FWIW: I heard both of the those jokes a LONG time ago. Remember I'm one of the old guys.


----------



## Chucktown PE

MA_PE said:


> I need to express my extreme dissatisfaction and disappointment in both csb's and em's jokes in this thread and I think they should both be banned.
> This is the FUNNY PICTURE THREAD both of those jokes are word jokes which belong in the FUNNY JOKE THREAD.
> 
> Alright, maybe we should let them off with a warning, but DON'TLET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!!!


The simple solution would be for them to come up with pictures that match the jokes.

[SIZE=24pt]PLEASE DON'T DO IT, I WAS JUST KIDDING.[/SIZE]


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Too late. I bet Dleg or Wolverine can come up with some Paint masterpeices depicting these scenes.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Too late. I bet Dleg or Wolverine can come up with some Paint masterpeices depicting these scenes.


Dleg isn't going to be a problem but Wolverine, please wait a couple of hours to post said filth. I just ate my lunch and I would like to keep something down today.


----------



## EM_PS

wow - when did Lindeburgh's machine-like regime get adopted up in here? - You're right MA, joke was like grade school level - sad but true, and older sibling is who told it to me. I don't think i actually got it when i first heard it (what white stuff?)

Enuff about that, perhaps this will bring in some Christmasy cheer (note: it is NOT a funny pic, so ban away chief!)


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Chucktown PE said:


> Dleg isn't going to be a problem but Wolverine, please wait a couple of hours to post said filth. I just ate my lunch and I would like to keep something down today.


You need to be careful of what you ask for, even in jest.

Nice pic there, EM.


----------



## csb

I added a picture to mine! Man, I'm having the worst week ever here on eb.com...


----------



## cement

now that's a funny pic!


----------



## Chucktown PE

csb said:


> I added a picture to mine! Man, I'm having the worst week ever here on eb.com...


Yuck, but that isn't quite as bad as what I was envisioning.


----------



## EM_PS

csb said:


> I added a picture to mine! Man, I'm having the worst week ever here on eb.com...


tough crowd all of a sudden. . . . :dunno:



VTEnviro said:


> csb and EM are about to be on the 11:15 express train to Bansville, one way ticket.


bah, popular vote would bring us back on eb allstars :tribe:

take that you Jeff Probst wanna be!

:joke: (only cuz i don't wanna get banned -_- )


----------



## csb

Like this?


----------



## cement

red x o death here.

maybe that ain't a bad thing?


----------



## csb

it's merely a cat puking...kinda like the joke


----------



## EM_PS

csb said:


>


^is that Chucktown after reading the jokes?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> bah, popular vote would bring us back on eb allstars


What makes you think we run a democracy around here?


----------



## DVINNY

AWESOME!!!!!!!

csb and EM just made my day. Well done.


----------



## Road Guy

anyone seen the pic of the fat dude eating a can of corn (out of the can) while a "lady" is bent over the sofa?

Its my favorite corn pic........

I burried it in this thread.. post #143, dont click on from work (it aint that bad, but you know......)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...0&amp;start=100


----------



## DVINNY

^ Her face is the ultimate


----------



## csb

Is that corn on the couch?


----------



## Chucktown PE

csb said:


> Is that corn on the couch?


Are you talking about the giant wet spot? This picture is absurd on so many levels. For starters:

1. Who eats or drinks anything while having sex?

2. Who eats creamed corn straight out of the can?

3. Who stops sex to eat creamed corn?

4. What woman would allow this sort of behavior?

5. Why is there a guy taking a picture of this?

These are just some of the questions that come to mind.


----------



## Supe

I'm either overwhelmingly disappointed that the image won't display here at work, or overwhelmingly relieved, not sure which.

Nevermind, I'm disappointed.


----------



## csb

It's kinda like this:




DISCLAIMER:

1. I am in no way discounting the great work of Dleg. I am merely trying to explain the picture that is red X of death at work

2. I know there's the MS Paint thread...but I'm trying to explain something IN this thread.


----------



## csb




----------



## Supe

csb said:


> It's kinda like this:
> 
> View attachment 1912
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER:
> 
> 1. I am in no way discounting the great work of Dleg. I am merely trying to explain the picture that is red X of death at work
> 
> 2. I know there's the MS Paint thread...but I'm trying to explain something IN this thread.


:appl:


----------



## DVINNY

WOW. just WOW.


----------



## Wolverine

^^^ :appl:

Impressive. Most impressive. Obi Wan has taught you well.

:vadar:


----------



## Dleg

csb said:


> It's kinda like this:
> 
> View attachment 1912
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER:
> 
> 1. I am in no way discounting the great work of Dleg. I am merely trying to explain the picture that is red X of death at work
> 
> 2. I know there's the MS Paint thread...but I'm trying to explain something IN this thread.


Holy shit! How did I miss that? That's awesome!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Now that's worthy of the EB Paint Museum!


----------



## csb

Dleg said:


> Holy shit! How did I miss that? That's awesome!


Thanks! That means a lot coming from the master.

I was trying to explain what I had done at work to my husband and I started by saying, "Well, there was this picture of this guy and a girl and the girl all looks like this  ...." and he breaks in and goes, "Is the guy eating a can of corn?" I was amazed.


----------



## FLBuff PE

csb said:


> Thanks! That means a lot coming from the master.
> I was trying to explain what I had done at work to my husband and I started by saying, "Well, there was this picture of this guy and a girl and the girl all looks like this  ...." and he breaks in and goes, "Is the guy eating a can of corn?" I was amazed.


So which member of this board is your husband?


----------



## csb

Nobody...I blame it on his Blackberry and a load of old frat buddies.


----------



## dfweyer

The unlikely DOUBLE FAIL...


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## Chucktown PE

dfweyer said:


>



Can you slow this down a bit. Way too much going on here.


----------



## DVINNY

Here, I slowed it down.

Jessica Alba is so freakin' hot. What movie is this from?


----------



## FLBuff PE

dfweyer said:


>


Suit up!


----------



## Chucktown PE

DVINNY said:


> Here, I slowed it down.
> 
> Jessica Alba is so freakin' hot. What movie is this from?


That's the frame you pick to freeze it on?


----------



## cement

click on it to play


----------



## Chucktown PE

Fucking John McCain


----------



## Capt Worley PE

McCain looks like we want something...


----------



## jroyce

DVINNY said:


> Here, I slowed it down.
> 
> Jessica Alba is so freakin' hot. What movie is this from?


Good Luck Chuck .... that was the best part of the movie becaue the rest of it was pretty bad


----------



## Supe

jroyce said:


> Good Luck Chuck .... that was the best part of the movie becaue the rest of it was pretty bad


How can anything with Dane Cook in it be anything other than a train wreck?


----------



## DVINNY

http://52.thelastoutpost.com:80/video-4/cl...ontraption.html


----------



## DVINNY

http://www.youtube.com:80/user/megaclip29


----------



## Flyer_PE

African Laxative:


----------



## DVINNY

An OH SHIT moment.

literally.


----------



## ODB_PE




----------



## roadwreck

^^

someone find the groundskeeper, the greens need a trim.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I'm not seeing the 2nd picture....and given the subject matter of the 1st picture, I'm not sure that is disappointing.


----------



## Chucktown PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm not seeing the 2nd picture....and given the subject matter of the 1st picture, I'm not sure that is disappointing.


I don't know. Probably not safe for work though. Does FUPA mean anything to you?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> I don't know. Probably not safe for work though. Does FUPA mean anything to you?


Yep...my band on Guitar Hero was called FUPA Stitch until they wouldn't let me go online with that name...now it's Weedeater Frenzy.


----------



## Chucktown PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> Yep...my band on Guitar Hero was called FUPA Stitch until they wouldn't let me go online with that name...now it's Weedeater Frenzy.


As in "I done heard of trimming the hedges but you done scorched the earth."


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> As in "I done heard of trimming the hedges but you done scorched the earth."


I don't know where Weedeater Frenzy came from, but my buddy says it all the time.


----------



## ODB_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> I don't know. Probably not safe for work though. Does FUPA mean anything to you?


I struggled with the NSFW-ness of the pic in question, but I figured it's kind of subtle and not _officially_ nudity. The thread DOES have a PG-13 warning, after all. Any complaints and I will be happy to remove


----------



## cement

if anybody complains about that pic, they should be on the disney site instead of here.


----------



## Chucktown PE

cement said:


> if anybody complains about that pic, they should be on the disney site instead of here.


Ditto.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Red x of death, so it doesn't matter one way or another....


----------



## csb

what's the big deal? That she's smuggling a troll doll in her pants?


----------



## Chucktown PE

See, I'm not quite sure what this little chicky was trying to accomplish with this number. Based on what she is wearing she was out trolling on this particular evening. However, when she put the underwear on it seems that she would have noticed the short and curlies protruding from the top of the pantyline. In the course of undressing, I think most males would find it highly unattractive to see a furbee sticking out of a woman's underwear. Probably not so unattractive that they wouldn't go ahead and take care of business (JR, correct me if I'm wrong here) but this ensemble is rife with contradictions.

And one more thing, where is Chris Hansen on this one. He should be popping his head in any minute.


----------



## DVINNY

Chuck,

even dressed like that, I'd say she never intended for a male to see the furbee.

They (women) don't really think like we do.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

DVINNY said:


> Chuck,
> even dressed like that, I'd say she never intended for a male to see the furbee.
> 
> They (women) don't really think like we do.


There are piercings and tattoos that had to have been obtained for that very reason, so I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one.


----------



## Wolverine

[No message]


----------



## Supe

LMFAO

I really need to start checking these threads at home where most of this stuff doesn't get filtered out.


----------



## Dleg

I could watch that over and over and over.... (the jessica Alba animation)

The kid grabbing the lady's butt is from an episode of "House M.D." He got an overload of testosterone from his dad's penis enlarging cream. I'm not kidding.

Whoops - looks like I replied to posts on the previous page...


----------



## DVINNY

[No message]


----------



## Wolverine

Talk about yer glass jaw...


----------



## Dleg

Rejected Christmas wrapping paper ideas:


----------



## Supe

LMFAO at Fetish Clause.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Supe said:


> LMFAO at Fetish Clause.


Thanks to Supe's disgusting avatar I will no longer be displaying avatars. Bah humbug.


----------



## Supe

Chucktown PE said:


> Thanks to Supe's disgusting avatar I will no longer be displaying avatars. Bah humbug.


I thought you were the advocate of the sexy women avatars? And she's got _plenty_ of sexiness to go around!


----------



## Dleg




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## sehad

Wow, the prez has cat-like reflexes


----------



## wilheldp_PE

sehad said:


> Wow, the prez has cat-like reflexes


Apparently he has experience dodging footwear.


----------



## Strickland

Enjoy...


----------



## StructuralPoke

From another board


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## DVINNY

^^ VERY NICE


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## csb

StructuralPoke said:


>


This entire thing cracked me up. Who doesn't need four TVs in a car?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Strickland said:


> Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thankyou:


----------



## Sschell

^ I could watch that second one all day.


----------



## FLBuff PE

It is captivitating.


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## Sschell

Strickland said:


>



lots of good Mechanical Engineering principles going on there...

Friction, dynamics, oscillation, damped harmonics, boobs... oh wait, that last one is not so much a principle as it is boobs because boobs boob and boobie boob boob boobs... or something.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

StructuralPoke said:


>


I'm not hip on this one. Who is that guy?


----------



## Chucktown PE

Sinusoidal Motion

Harmonic Motion

Combination of Sinusoidal and Harmonic Motion


----------



## StructuralPoke

VTEnviro said:


> I'm not hip on this one. Who is that guy?


That's Xzibit from pimp my ride on the body of Vince Offer -- better known as the announcer of the ShamWow infomercial. Click for the infomercial.


----------



## EM_PS

[No message]


----------



## ODB_PE




----------



## ODB_PE

Our next president:
















from: http://macgsworld.blogspot.com/2008/12/bar...man-baller.html


----------



## FLBuff PE

Chucktown PE said:


> Sinusoidal Motion
> 
> Harmonic Motion
> 
> Combination of Sinusoidal and Harmonic Motion


See, now if my profs had explained things like this, I would have paid more attention.


----------



## EM_PS

^ Jubblies like that gotta make even a woman want do the motorboat sound


----------



## Chucktown PE

[No message]


----------



## ODB_PE

that is really well done - there is a ton going on there


----------



## Chucktown PE

ODB_PE said:


> that is really well done - there is a ton going on there



I know. My favorite is the Yahoo Answers to your question "Can an elf get pregnant?"


----------



## rancam

The triple booby motion one is the best.


----------



## EM_PS

^ succinctly stated!


----------



## dagget

Be careful...the cats are watching.


----------



## wilheldp_PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg

the deer-butt doorbell. 100% class.


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## wilheldp_PE




----------



## ODB_PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

^ Now THAT'S funny.


----------



## Sschell

that looks alot like a co-worker of mine...


----------



## Dark Knight

PEpe le dude said:


> that looks alot like a co-worker of mine...


Ehhhrrr...How do you know Dude?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Really...I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## bigray76

maybe it's freak-odor???


----------



## FLBuff PE

sniff...funny, I don't smell anything unusual...


----------



## Sschell

Dark Knight said:


> Ehhhrrr...How do you know Dude?



THE FACE!!!!! (time to forward this pic to the entire company...)


----------



## Guest

PEpe le dude said:


> THE FACE!!!!! (time to forward this pic to the entire company...)


:asthanos:

JR


----------



## Dleg

It looks exactly like a fisheries biologist I know, too. I think I might e-mail that one around myself....


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## Flyer_PE

A legal Question:

Is this statutory rape?

Or is it just a moosedemeanor?


----------



## Supe

:banhim:


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## EM_PS

Flyer_PE said:


> A legal Question:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this statutory rape?
> 
> Or is it just a moosedemeanor?


:Locolaugh: OMG dude! Flat out F'n Hilarious :lmao:


----------



## cement

How to tell if you're not Mom's favorite:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## PEsoon2B




----------



## PEsoon2B




----------



## Guest

This one is for VTE ....






JR


----------



## Guest

This one is for engineergurl ...







JR


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

jregieng said:


> This one is for VTE ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR


And I've just found a new desktop image.


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## EM_PS

PEsoon2B said:


>





just because it needed to be :doganim:


----------



## Guest

error_matrix said:


> just because it needed to be :doganim:


:thankyou:

JR


----------



## Guest

JR


----------



## Supe

That's asinine. There should be an E on the end, right?


----------



## ODB_PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

^Double-clicking the mouse to activate the program?


----------



## ODB_PE

click here for the uncensored version (NSFW - and really tacky)


----------



## Supe

ODB_PE said:


>


And you people wonder how I could deviate from the norm in the marriage thread.


----------



## csb

that's the worst tattoo ever!


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> that's the worst tattoo ever!


Have you never seen the infamous penis mer-man tattoo on that guys back?


----------



## ODB_PE

Supe said:


> Have you never seen the infamous penis mer-man tattoo on that guys back?


or this one:






EDITED: After posting this I went to look for the mer-man tattoo and found it. Agreed that IT is the worst tattoo ever until proven otherwise.

Very NSFW: http://www.howardhallis.com/news/2005/gayesttattooever.jpg


----------



## Chucktown PE

Man, the funny pic thread has been blowing up with some really good material lately. Lots of good T&amp;A. Keep it up folks. But please keep the penis merman tattoos to a minimum. I wonder how one comes up with that. I mean do they walk in to a tattoo parlor and say, "you know what I was thinking about getting on my back was two mermen, one taking the other from behind and tweaking his nipples, and I'd like two thundering penises in the background shooting their respective loads" and then the tattoo artists says "sure, let me spend the next 6 hours drawings some dongs and some gay mermen."


----------



## Supe

Chucktown PE said:


> Man, the funny pic thread has been blowing up with some really good material lately. Lots of good T&amp;A. Keep it up folks. But please keep the penis merman tattoos to a minimum. I wonder how one comes up with that. I mean do they walk in to a tattoo parlor and say, "you know what I was thinking about getting on my back was two mermen, one taking the other from behind and tweaking his nipples, and I'd like two thundering penises in the background shooting their respective loads" and then the tattoo artists says "sure, let me spend the next 6 hours drawings some dongs and some gay mermen."



Either that, or someone lost a really, really bad bet in college.


----------



## Dark Knight

ODB_PE said:


>


Forget the penis and the cat ass. Let us keep this on track.

Now...those are quality boobs.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Dark Knight said:


> Forget the penis and the cat ass. Let us keep this on track.Now...those are quality boobs.



Yes they are. They inspired me to look for a motorboating emoticon and I couldn't find it but I did find this:

They definitely give me the urge to go motorboating.


----------



## Dexman1349

ODB_PE said:


>


I wonder if she could touch her elbows behind her back... Even if she couldn't, I'd like to see her try.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> Man, the funny pic thread has been blowing up with some really good material lately. Lots of good T&amp;A. Keep it up folks. But please keep the penis merman tattoos to a minimum. I wonder how one comes up with that. I mean do they walk in to a tattoo parlor and say, "you know what I was thinking about getting on my back was two mermen, one taking the other from behind and tweaking his nipples, and I'd like two thundering penises in the background shooting their respective loads" and then the tattoo artists says "sure, let me spend the next 6 hours drawings some dongs and some gay mermen."


He could have just gotten the kid from SuperBad to draw it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## MA_PE

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## DVINNY

^^ As a motor head. I love that one


----------



## EM_PS

Warning NC17 (X?) material!

Who wants to make out w/ Homer?

- this was listed as a tattoo :blink: . . .for her sake i hope it was just painted on


----------



## DVINNY

DOH!

love it


----------



## Capt Worley PE

DVINNY said:


> ^^ As a motor head. I love that one


I figured you might like it. Even came from a Camaro message board.


----------



## Flyer_PE

^ On a similar note, the director of our church choir asked me if I could sing. My answer was "Only if you consider a 3/4 cam and straight pipes music."


----------



## Guest

error_matrix said:


> Warning NC17 (X?) material!
> Who wants to make out w/ Homer?
> 
> - this was listed as a tattoo :blink: . . .for her sake i hope it was just painted on


Awesome!!!!

JR


----------



## DVINNY

Capt Worley PE said:


> I figured you might like it. Even came from a Camaro message board.


which one?

I'm on CAMAROS.net (Team Camaro) and of course my username is DVINNY. LOL


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I believe it was from the camaro5 forum. They've been getting a lot of stuff lately on the new camaro. I found it by way of GMInside News (I'm prowlerjc over there).


----------



## EM_PS

Hey, got a match?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Just a week away!


----------



## DVINNY

^^ LOL


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer




----------



## DVINNY

I'm still trying to figure out what the heck I'm looking at in that second one


----------



## udpolo15

DVINNY said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what the heck I'm looking at in that second one


I stopped looking since I figured it was going to be a grotesque sports injury.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Trashman

[No message]


----------



## cement

say cheese!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Are those ninjas?


----------



## ODB_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


reminded me of this old favorite: The power of heavy drugs -


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dang..over what span of time was that?


----------



## ODB_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dang..over what span of time was that?


I think the first one says 1983 - so 14 years (as calculated by my Casio fx-115MS)


----------



## IlliniASU

Along those same lines...


----------



## Chucktown PE

I'm not one to get all judgemental but these should probably go in a "Just Say No" or a "Disturbing Pics" thread. They are actually quite the depressing pics and I was really disappointed to come in this morning, see new posts on the thread expecting some T&amp;A, and instead find some doped up crack whores. Damnit.


----------



## ODB_PE

As Homer Simpson says, "Its funny 'cause its true"

But your point is well taken.

How about the nine looks no dudes should ever try to pull off?

from: http://nextround.net/2009/01/20/nine-looks...y-and-pull-off/






Manpris. For when you can’t quite decide between shorts and pants. That not only did someone, somewhere think capri pants for dudes was a good idea, but that some dudes actually wear them, is one of two great mysteries that keeps us up at night.






Crocs. For when you don’t realize that some fads are just meant for women and children. Geezus. Have some self respect.






The Fauxhawk. For when you want people to figure out just by looking at you that you’re trying too hard. Griffin Guess snagging Marissa Miller is the other great mystery that keeps us up at night.






The Low Cut V-neck. For when you want to guarantee that no other dude will sit next to you. What, are you trying to get motorboated?






Spray Tans. For when you don’t realize something is a bad idea.






Gatsby Hats. For when you think you can pull off a look NFL quarterbacks can’t even pull off.






Neck Beards. For when you’ve outgrown the chinstrap.






Barbed Wire Tattoos. For when you want people to think you played college football in the late nineties. Even though you didn’t. And you’re an ass clown.






White Guy Dreadlocks. For when hacky sack alone can no longer define you. White guy dreadlocks may be the single largest menace facing our nation today.

And there you have it. If you have unfortunately tried to pull off one of these looks at one time or another, don’t fool yourself into believing you’re the exception. You’re not. Get your shit together.


----------



## roadwreck

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm not one to get all judgemental but these should probably go in a "Just Say No" or a "Disturbing Pics" thread. They are actually quite the depressing pics and I was really disappointed to come in this morning, see new posts on the thread expecting some T&amp;A, and instead find some doped up crack whores. Damnit.


This thread isn't labeled "T&amp;A pics" either so you really can't get to upset about it.


----------



## Supe

Oh man! Spray tans reminds me that I haven't checked out the HCWDB website in AGES! (Hot Chicks With Douche Bags)


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> This thread isn't labeled "T&amp;A pics" either so you really can't get to upset about it.


And to get technical, hot T&amp;A pics aren't funny. Even more reason not to get too upset.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> And to get technical, hot T&amp;A pics aren't funny. Even more reason not to get too upset.



True, but the fact that there is T&amp;A in the picture outweighs the fact that they are off topic. When you put some ragged out old crack whore here, while not quite as bad, it's like putting tubgirl on this thread. It's a real downer as far as I'm concerned. I make visits to this thread to cheer me up and jubbly bubblies, giant boobs, and assorted other soft core porn do the trick.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Maybe someone needs to start a make Chucktown happy thread.

Personally, I find crack hos hilarious. Maybe ODB does, too. Shoot, amybe everyone does.


----------



## Chucktown PE

^^ Carry on then (as if you need my permission or something). I assumed most folks would have found those pics disturbing. I stand corrected.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> it's like putting tubgirl on this thread


Tubgurl rules!!


----------



## ODB_PE

[No message]


----------



## MA_PE

submitted for your approval....The Shallow Hal glass.


----------



## csb

For Chucktown...it's some panties!







All in good humor...


----------



## Chucktown PE

csb said:


> For Chucktown...it's some panties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in good humor...


Well played csb, well played. Again, I must point out that I was joking about the crack whore posts.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^ I bet ODB can find ya some more!


----------



## MA_PE

^ crack hos or panties?


----------



## Chucktown PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^ I bet ODB can find ya some more!



Quoting a douche bag senator from Mass., I've got three words:

"BRING IT ON"


----------



## roadwreck

Chucktown PE said:


> Quoting a douche bag senator from Mass., I've got three words:
> "BRING IT ON"


Are you calling DK a douche bag senator from Massachusetts?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

That's what it sounds like to me...


----------



## Chucktown PE

roadwreck said:


> Are you calling DK a douche bag senator from Massachusetts?



No, I was actually referring to John Kerry. Last I checked DK wasn't a senator from Massachusetts.


----------



## csb

Chucktown PE said:


> Well played csb, well played. Again, I must point out that I was joking about the crack whore posts.


And I was joking about you getting your panties all bunched up over some crack whores. It's a tough economy and not everyone can be an engineer.


----------



## Chucktown PE

csb said:


> And I was joking about you getting your panties all bunched up over some crack whores. It's a tough economy and not everyone can be an engineer.



Nothing against crack whores, I really feel bad for them. About 15 blocks north of my office is the crack whore emporium for Charleston, it's a real disturbing sight to see some of them. The government has done the city a great favor in making sure they are all within a 2 block radius and the housing projects up there are a great testament to what government can do.


----------



## roadwreck

Chucktown PE said:


> About 15 blocks north of my office is the crack whore emporium for Charleston, it's a real disturbing sight to see some of them.


Wait? What? They sell crack whores? AWESOME!!!!!!

I take back everything bad I've ever said about South Carolina.


----------



## ODB_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^ I bet ODB can find ya some more!


damn skippy...











and for the ladies...


----------



## DVINNY

Chucktown PE said:


> ...... I was really disappointed to come in this morning,.........expecting some T&amp;A, and instead find some doped up crack whores. Damnit.


EB.com at it's finest.

I actually find the FACES of METH photos quite disturbing as well. But they fit in, because someone has to laugh at their sorry asses.


----------



## ODB_PE

DVINNY said:


> EB.com at it's finest.
> I actually find the FACES of METH photos quite disturbing as well. But they fit in, because someone has to laugh at their sorry asses.


yeah, but you see gals like ol' Christina George up there, and think "she was kinda cute - if I had run into her at the right time, I could have saved her from that life"

and then you go back to doing calcs....


----------



## ODB_PE




----------



## SSmith

/geekbadge on

We do a lot of board gaming as a hobby. Here are some more "interesting" boardgame covers that I have seen.






Maybe these kids should lay off the meth a bit.






She is taking a non-traditional approach to getting to the head of the class.






I can't help but see a giant phallus with this box cover.






There are simply too many things wrong with this cover to even start.


----------



## EM_PS

Chucktown PE said:


> True, but the fact that there is T&amp;A in the picture outweighs the fact that they are off topic. I make visits to this thread to cheer me up and jubbly bubblies, giant boobs, and assorted other soft core porn do the trick.


Throwing one in there to help you out Chucktown:

Its funny, cuz she's gonna get her thermos all full of sand. . .and then she's gonna get sand all over her car seat :lmao:

[hey, i gave it the college try]


----------



## Supe

She keeps strutting around like that, she's going to get _her thermos_ full of something more than just sand.

Seaweed, probably.


----------



## ODB_PE

SSmith said:


> There are simply too many things wrong with this cover to even start.


I really like this one. The little girl's "oh well, I guess I have to make out with Mommy now" as mommy prepares to get on all fours and pounce. Meanwhile Daddy sits facing daughter in an inappropriate manner. Is that a pipe?

The little boy seems a tad upset that yet again, he doesn't get to make out with mommy.

Meanwhile, the tween brother tries to get his ?sister? to fondle him while in the midst of some bizarre sort of reach around.

Classic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chucktown PE

SSmith said:


> /geekbadge on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are simply too many things wrong with this cover to even start.


The French are some dicked up folks.


----------



## EM_PS

Girl, 3rd from left: "Does this thong make my butt look big?"

Girl, 2nd from left: "*giggle* No, it looks faabolous *giggle*"

Girl, 5th from left:"Hmm, I wish I had _her_ ass"


----------



## csb

quick side note- I remember playing the Go to the Head of the Class game. That should have been a clue I was going to be an engineer...I was playing games about school.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Here's a girlfight for Chucktown...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ MORTAL KOMBAAAAAAAT!


----------



## Dexman1349

VTEnviro said:


> ^ MORTAL KOMBAAAAAAAT!



"FINISH HER!!!"


----------



## Chucktown PE

Thanks for the posts em. I LMFAO.


----------



## EM_PS

Chucktown PE said:


> Thanks for the posts em. I LMFAO.


just doin my part. . .

now back to crack hoes &amp; board games

[not that there's anything wrong with that]


----------



## MA_PE

Had a good e-mail come through. I figured I'd share:


----------



## DVINNY

laughin at some of those, good ones!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Those are some really good ones...


----------



## Guest

Wow .. I leave for a few days and miss some good stuff!! 

The best I can do is appease the banhammer with this humble offering ...







JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

When Episode II came out, I was in about to graduate college and went to the midnight showing (as I obviously did with all the prequels) with a bunch of other folks from our department. This one guy took a face shield from the lab and totally made into a Jango Fett helmet, including the antennae. It was pretty sweet.


----------



## Wolverine

Why does Jango Fett have fast-forward and rewind buttons just above his eyes on his helmet?

Just observing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

In case he wants to watch Mace Windu decapitate him with his bitchin' purple lightsaber over and over again.


----------



## MA_PE

Wolverine said:


> Why does Jango Fett have fast-forward and rewind buttons just above his eyes on his helmet?
> Just observing.


I believe those are directional signals.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Chucktown PE

Here's the pic of the day. If you look closely you can see her bellybutton.


----------



## EM_PS

^ :banhim:

(no more bikini pics for you!)


----------



## DVINNY

HOLY GIANT FUPA BATMAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE

Who knew Barrack and Michelle were in to "fisting"? Sick. Sounds like they're going to need to be changing the sheets in the Whitehouse bedrooms quite often.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neCIg0BiXbE...player_embedded


----------



## cement

here is a car to avoid:


----------



## Wolverine

Wow, that one took me almost a minute. I'm getting slow in my old age.


----------



## DVINNY

I thought this belonged in here.







Along with the one of him owning the Browns fan.






(Although, I will admit, he was a bit over the top, they don't call him the Silverback for nothing)


----------



## bigray76

^^^If football doesn't work out for him, he always has a career in pro wrestling!


----------



## jmbeck

Wolverine said:


> Wow, that one took me almost a minute. I'm getting slow in my old age.


Yeah, still not getting it.

But, I admit, I'm a dork when it comes to these.


----------



## Wolverine

DVINNY said:


> I thought this belonged in here.


It was funny to hear the crowd react, sitting in the pub watching the instant replay, after they called a penalty for unnecessary roughness on that play:

- the first knockdown got a light mumble of "hm" from the crowd.

- the second punch got a murmur of "Eh?"

- the third and fourth jams got cries of "WHOA!" and "Oh no, you didn't!"

What a jackass. Glad they called him out on it.


----------



## cement

jmbeck said:


> Yeah, still not getting it.
> But, I admit, I'm a dork when it comes to these.


I saw this guy stuck in a traffic jam one evening.

narkoleptic (sp?) is a condition where one spontaneously falls asleep. not someone to drive near!

this guy actually parks at my wife's office building. she steers clear, which may be the intent.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I worked with a narcoleptic. It was kind of funny in a weird way, but he was a really odd fellow. He claimed to have knocked down a UFO with a lunch bucket. He also said an intruder in his room turned into a roach and left by way of going under the door.


----------



## Supe

Capt Worley PE said:


> I worked with a narcoleptic. It was kind of funny in a weird way, but he was a really odd fellow. He claimed to have knocked down a UFO with a lunch bucket. He also said an intruder in his room turned into a roach and left by way of going under the door.



:screwloose:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

That's pretty much everyone's take on it. There was an SP report on the man to roach incident, so we know that was true (or more specifically that he believed it was).


----------



## DVINNY

There was a table for sale on Ebay. Notice anything?


----------



## Sschell

note to self... do not take pictures of stuf to sell on ebay while dressed in womens undergarments...


----------



## frazil

LOL!


----------



## frazil




----------



## DVINNY

^^^ OH NO YOU DIDN'T !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO, That girls pick started something on an old board I was on once. It went forever. Please tell me you didn't. She is more famous than LOOTY.


----------



## frazil

I have no idea what you're talking about DV (looty?). that is one of the funniest pictures I've ever seen - I read all 28 pages of this thread and didn't see it so fair game.


----------



## roadwreck

DVINNY said:


> There was a table for sale on Ebay. Notice anything?


Another unfortunate photo on ebay involving reflective items.


----------



## DVINNY

frazil said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about DV (looty?). that is one of the funniest pictures I've ever seen - I read all 28 pages of this thread and didn't see it so fair game.


OMG, you don't know Lootie either?

THis could get ugly fast.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I learned about Looty in the early days here, I too was once a nonbeliever.


----------



## sehad

I don't know Looty either. Even though it's sad to say the above picture is from my home state


----------



## Sschell

roadwreck said:


> Another unfortunate photo on ebay involving reflective items.


dude... are those the same panties??? I smell a set-up.


----------



## Guest

http://xkcd.com/539/

:bananalama:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Wow, nice use of a box and whisker graph.


----------



## Dleg

What do you see in this image?

I think I see Dog!


----------



## DVINNY

funny, but the Jesus is airbrushed in. or photochopped, whichever you prefer to call it.


----------



## frazil

I'm impressed DV. I never would have found the Jesus in that.


----------



## DVINNY

My Pastor would say that you can find Jesus in anything, if you just look. LOL


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## DVINNY

This is from a much different part of WV then where I'm at ( &lt;- disclaimer)


----------



## sehad

DVINNY said:


> My Pastor would say that you can find Jesus in anything, if you just look. LOL


:appl:

I didn't see it either. I think I'd rather get close to Jesus on other terms


----------



## Strickland

"Why Women Can't Fix Cars"


----------



## bigray76

There's a car in that picture? Where?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Wow, talk about dual airbags! Nice.


----------



## cement

I wonder if the refrigerator farts...

oh nevermind


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## Sschell

I laughed my ass off for about 10 minutes at the turdbeast.


----------



## Chucktown PE

[No message]


----------



## Chucktown PE

This is more disturbing than funny. But the consensus was that the disturbing stuff could stay.


----------



## Dexman1349

^^^^ Too small for me to read...


----------



## Sschell

&lt;---- still giggling about turdbeast.


----------



## cement

Dexman1349 said:


> ^^^^ Too small for me to read...


that's what they hope.

i read the majority of it is buying votes, wallpapered over with a`few road projects.

it's a debt bomb my kids will be carrying


----------



## chaosiscash

cement said:


> it's a debt bomb my kids will be carrying


One more reason not to have kids. And the list keeps growing...


----------



## Supe

I figure this crowd would appreciate it most of all.


----------



## DVINNY

eh, nice Trekkie !


----------



## frazil

The best part about this picture is that they seem to be on the same team!


----------



## tymr

[SIZE=18pt][/SIZE]Exceptional woman with two big boobs

What else were you expecting?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## frazil

HFS that's funny!


----------



## FLBuff PE

VTEnviro said:


>


Where'd you find my college pictures?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ That's you man?

Seriously, manscaping. A little goes a long way.


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## DVINNY

OUCH ^^^^ That is so harsh, because of the reality of it.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Red X of death for me. If you assholes in IT can read this, I can't look at pictures on EB.com.


----------



## SSmith

DVINNY said:


> OUCH ^^^^ That is so harsh, because of the reality of it.


It reminds me of Marissa Tomei's role in the movie The Wrestler. Either way, I would still prefer her have "that" job instead of the "sitting on the couch watching TV all day and sucking the governments teat raw while the kids still play off to the side" job.


----------



## DVINNY

^^^ Touche'


----------



## jeb6294

SSmith said:


> It reminds me of Marissa Tomei's role in the movie The Wrestler. Either way, I would still prefer her have "that" job instead of the "sitting on the couch watching TV all day and sucking the governments teat raw while the kids still play off to the side" job.


It's the best of both worlds. When it comes time to apply for "assistance" she only works a couple nights a week and weekends making minimum wage...she just forgets to declare the tip $$$.


----------



## ktulu

my contribution


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I like the guy on the right holding the shovel in front of his face.


----------



## SSmith

Its not a picture, but is worth sharing...


----------



## StructuralPoke

^ couldn't figure out the embedding...


----------



## bridgewoman7

SSmith said:


> Its not a picture, but is worth sharing...


Thanks, SSmith. This is hilarious! They look so freaking confused...


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## jeb6294

How to spot a millionaire


----------



## wilheldp_PE

jeb6294 said:


> How to spot a millionaire


You never know...he could have just purchased her "services" for the day.


----------



## Supe

wilheldp_PE said:


> You never know...he could have just purchased her "services" for the day.


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Devide?


----------



## mudpuppy

^Yeah, it's the opposite of vide.


----------



## Flyer_PE

^And here I always thought the opposite of vide was unvide. I learn so many interesting things here.


----------



## DVINNY

Nope, if there is a vide in there, and you need to get rid of the vide, then you must DEvide, not unvide.


----------



## jeb6294

Little Johnny's school picture



Spoiler



In case you don't see him, little Johnny is the one in the front row in the red shirt


----------



## Supe

Someone should sue the kid in row 2 for being racially insensitive with his "Asian eye" gag.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I love the fact that the kid in row one is flipping the double birds.


----------



## maryannette

Ha ha!


----------



## Dexman1349

^^^^ Yeah!! I'm not on the list...


----------



## frazil

.


----------



## roadwreck

^^

:lmao:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm sure Viagra-zp5 has made at least 9,993 'members' happy over the years.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Devide?


Hey, I didn't make it...I just found it and posted it.


----------



## Supe

That's bull, Mary! I'm on PoF, and they've yet to give me the boot!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Chucktown PE

I knew it.


----------



## FLBuff PE

This one is for the ladies:


----------



## FLBuff PE

If I owned a bar:


----------



## dfweyer

http://tiny.cc/g9bgI


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Labs, they sure are smart.


----------



## Supe

I love lamp.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## dfweyer

Funny gif blog


----------



## TouchDown

post FAIL!

AHHHH how do you embed the YouTube vids?


----------



## TouchDown

Oh well, here's something in place:


----------



## DVINNY

TouchDown said:


> post FAIL!
> AHHHH how do you embed the YouTube vids?


just post the youtube video code inside the [ youtube ] code here [ /youtube ]


----------



## roadwreck

:huh:


----------



## FLBuff PE

roadwreck said:


> :huh:


WTF is that?


----------



## roadwreck

FLBuff PE said:


> WTF is that?


I really don't know


----------



## FLBuff PE

Nor do I want to know.


----------



## roadwreck

I'm guessing its one of the Nigerian Scam Scammers.

http://www.419eater.com/html/trophy_room.htm

The loaves of bread on their heads (and torso) is kind of one of their calling cards. They did a little outside of the box thinking with the womens clothing and cucumbers/pickles.


----------



## DVINNY

^^^ I've spent hours on 419eater before, it's great.


----------



## civengPE

I too have spent many an hour on that site.

http://www.419eater.com/images/trophy_room...hapalli_rao.jpg


----------



## jeb6294

FLBuff PE said:


> WTF is that?


An evening of Charades at Gitmo?


----------



## roadwreck

Wolverine, I found you a new avatar.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^ LOL!!!!


----------



## dfweyer

http://tiny.cc/GKsva


----------



## Wolverine

roadwreck said:


> Wolverine, I found you a new avatar.



&lt;SPEECHLESS&gt;


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

An old favorite...


----------



## BluSkyy

is that a guy or a girl?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Supe

^^^ But will get you the job anyways.


----------



## Chucktown PE

The college one is totally awesome. I get the red x of death on the others.


----------



## cement

sometimes when you hit the "reply button on the post they magically load.


----------



## Chucktown PE

cement said:


> sometimes when you hit the "reply button on the post they magically load.



Not here. Our IT douchebags have apparently blocked those sites.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

cement said:


> sometimes when you hit the "reply button on the post they magically load.


'Magical Load' is an apt description for some of those.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

ebaumsworld and (unbelievably) photbucket are blocked...


----------



## FLBuff PE

VTEnviro said:


> 'Magical Load'...


Fudgey?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ I think that'd be more like "magical loaf"


----------



## civengPE

The girl on the right looks a lot like my cousin.



VTEnviro said:


>


----------



## Chucktown PE

Is she in Houston too? Supe, I'm looking out for you dude.


----------



## DVINNY

^^ I just saw "it", how funny.


----------



## civengPE

Chucktown PE said:


> Is she in Houston too? Supe, I'm looking out for you dude.


Nope, Louisiana


----------



## Supe

civengPE said:


> Nope, Louisiana


I can't even see the photo, but I'll just assume she's hot, then get even more pissed over my New Orleans project being terminated.


----------



## civengPE

I sent it on for confirmation. I'll let you know what I find out!



Supe said:


> I can't even see the photo, but I'll just assume she's hot, then get even more pissed over my New Orleans project being terminated.


----------



## FLBuff PE

DVINNY said:


> ^^ I just saw "it", how funny.


'It' is a little hard to see; I think 'it' is a little creepy.


----------



## FLBuff PE

civengPE said:


> Nope, Louisiana


Here's something funny...she kinda looks like my cousin, too. Who lives in Louisiana.


----------



## Chucktown PE

FLBuff PE said:


> 'It' is a little hard to see; I think 'it' is a little creepy.



Wait, what?


----------



## civengPE

My brother says it looks a lot like her, but isn't her. He sees her much more often than I do.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Chucktown PE said:


> Wait, what?


I'm gonna let people try to see 'it' for a couple days first. Then I might clue you in.


----------



## Chucktown PE

FLBuff PE said:


> I'm gonna let people try to see 'it' for a couple days first. Then I might clue you in.



Oh man. That is creepy.


----------



## FLBuff PE

civengPE said:


> My brother says it looks a lot like her, but isn't her. He sees her much more often than I do.


The only way for me to verify is to ask my cousin, and that ain't gonna happen. I don't want to be known as the 'creepy cousin'.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Chucktown PE said:


> Oh man. That is creepy.


Oh, yeah.



FLBuff PE said:


> The only way for me to verify is to ask my cousin, and that ain't gonna happen. I don't want to be known as the 'creepy cousin'.


Not to mention, you can see an awful lot of her in the photo....


----------



## Supe

Man, it's going to be another hour until I get home and look at this thread. I'm dying to know what this is all about. Can someone repost the pictures in question as an attachment?


----------



## FLBuff PE

After looking at my cousin's wedding photos on her FB page, I feel pretty confident it's not her. The other thing that creeps me out about the photo, besides 'it', is Little Ms. Crazy Eyes (second from the right).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

"It" is well worth the wait to see.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Which "it" are we talking about? There are a number of "its" that are well worth the wait today.


----------



## Wolverine

You'll know it when you see it. If there are no bricks coming out of you, you haven't seen it yet.

I loafed a Grade A Number One brick.


----------



## civengPE

What is in the second girl from the lefts lap?


----------



## TouchDown

> 'It' is a little hard to see; I think 'it' is a little creepy.


 'it' to me looks like 'it' was left from a previous encounter in the tub... doesn't creep me out if that's what 'it' is...



> What is in the second girl from the lefts lap?


 A black double-dong?


----------



## FLBuff PE

TouchDown said:


> 'it' to me looks like 'it' was left from a previous encounter in the tub... doesn't creep me out if that's what 'it' is......


Nope.


----------



## BluSkyy

lets just say somebody is getting very lucky.


----------



## Chucktown PE

TouchDown said:


> 'it' to me looks like 'it' was left from a previous encounter in the tub... doesn't creep me out if that's what 'it' is...



What are you referring to? The thing I'm referring to would not be what you described above.


----------



## Supe

I'm so glad you can't make out the features in that picture. They'll never convict me in court based on that alone.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Supe said:


> I'm so glad you can't make out the features in that picture. They'll never convict me in court based on that alone.


rlyflag:


----------



## DVINNY

VTEnviro said:


>


FOr the record, I can see "it" plain as day on my computer at work. "it" doesn't show up on my comp at home because I don't have the brightness and contrast turned up as high at home.

Without the brightness and contrast up, you can't really see "it"


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## frazil

yikes! Maybe 'it' is what happened to tubgirl.


----------



## mudpuppy

If 'it' is what I think it is, I don't see what the big deal is. I'm sure there's a perfectly good explanation.


----------



## Dexman1349

DVINNY said:


> FOr the record, I can see "it" plain as day on my computer at work. "it" doesn't show up on my comp at home because I don't have the brightness and contrast turned up as high at home.
> Without the brightness and contrast up, you can't really see "it"


I had the same issue. I didn't see "it" at work, but is clear as day here at home.


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## MA_PE

the first it is really creepy. The second it is truly horrifying.

and what is that thing on the second girls lap?


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> the first it is really creepy. The second it is truly horrifying.
> 
> and what is that thing on the second girls lap?


That would be a FUPA.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## wilheldp_PE

I don't see the one in the trees. The last one is similar to the bathtub one.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

jeb6294 said:


>


That's either a testicle or the most swollen beef curtain I've ever seen.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe

wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't see the one in the trees. The last one is similar to the bathtub one.


Me neither. Not seeing the cemetery one, either.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I've got red X's all around.


----------



## MA_PE

the golf one is pretty cool.

not seeing the trees or the cemetery.

at some point someone has to give the answers.


----------



## SSmith

MA_PE said:


> the golf one is pretty cool.
> not seeing the trees or the cemetery.
> 
> at some point someone has to give the answers.


Sometimes you have to look outside the box to see the whole picture...


----------



## Guest

This one is for Fudgey ....





JR


----------



## TouchDown

In the bathroom one, it looked like a skin oil stain from someone who had been in the bathtub facing out to me, leaving the stain while probably gettin some bathtub lovin... Maybe it is someone outside?

The one in the kitchen, not freaking me out... What's the big deal?

The crossed legs - EWWWW.

The one in the dark basement in the red circle? I think you're really looking for something there...

The forest... not seeing it?

The cemetary - maybe the tree that has the shape of an ugly head in the background??? (*EDIT - SSmith... OHHHHHH)


----------



## Dexman1349

Forest is the only one I'm not seeing.

My wife had to point out the golf swing for me.


----------



## SSmith

Here are some more:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

jregieng said:


> This one is for Fudgey ....


Wow, nice use of AC Slatering.


----------



## MA_PE

stiil don't see the point of either the cemetery or the forest. An I can now add the girl sitting on the bed.

FWIW: no bricks were shat at any of the "solved" ones either.


----------



## TouchDown

That soccer team one is funny as hell!

The girl on the bed... wonder if that's photoshopped or real?


----------



## Freon

Concerning the young lady on the bed. I had a lady friend in college with the same "issue". So I am inclined to think it is not a photoshop job.

Freon


----------



## frazil

I don't can't see the woods or the girl on the bed. What issue?? MA - read ssmith's clue for the cemetary


----------



## TouchDown

Let's just say with the one on the bed, I wonder if that image is 'digit'al....


----------



## MA_PE

frazil said:


> I don't can't see the woods or the girl on the bed. What issue?? MA - read ssmith's clue for the cemetary


SSmith, Fraz: got it. that's LAME.

I got the girl on the bed, too and before TD's excellent hint.

still lost on the forest one.


----------



## DVINNY

SSmith said:


> Here are some more:


Look in the upper left corner of the room too, is that a ghost?

And I saw the digital add-in, yes photochop


----------



## Supe

Still lost on the forest and the lake.


----------



## DVINNY

the only thing I see on the Santa's helper pic is that the 3rd girl from the left has a hard on. ???? Is that it? that's lame.


----------



## MA_PE

DVINNY said:


> the only thing I see on the Santa's helper pic is that the 3rd girl from the left has a hard on. ???? Is that it? that's lame.


that's what I saw too. Lame? yes.


----------



## dfweyer

Pretty good brick shitting there!






http://tiny.cc/xScTw


----------



## Dexman1349

&lt;--- still needs help with the forest on as well...


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman1349 said:


> &lt;--- still needs help with the forest on as well...


same here

The new smilies are awesome!!!

:mf_bounce8:


----------



## SSmith

[No message]


----------



## Chucktown PE

Those were some impressive lyrics. It will take me a while to comprehend the spiritual significance of the breakfast song.


----------



## TouchDown

Damn it, now I'm hungry for some biscuits and sausage and bacon and oatmeal and scrambled eggs and maple syrup and strawberry jam and gravy and country ham and ...

Well, I'm hungry and they are telling me no mo' of any of it.


----------



## Chucktown PE

TouchDown said:


> Damn it, now I'm hungry for some biscuits and sausage and bacon and oatmeal and scrambled eggs and maple syrup and strawberry jam and gravy and country ham and ...
> Well, I'm hungry and they are telling me no mo' of any of it.



Don't forget about the beef stew.


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## jmbeck

I'm not ashamed to say I grew up less than 50 miles from Tupelo, and in fact have had friends and family members make an appearance on the "Mornin" show with Buddy (late) and Kay Bain.

Don't remember the Breakfast Song though.

Edit: I graduated high school and college with the eldest daughter of the "Darwin" on the drum set.



No real reason to use that one, except I like it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## StructuralPoke

I had these types of dreams for about 5.5 years after school...

from http://xkcd.com/


----------



## DVINNY

Same here. WHat's up with that?


----------



## Dleg

^I still do!!!! And even though it is often about missing an important meeting, or showing up for a big run without my shoes, I STILL have dreams that I can't find some class that I didn't realize I was taking, and it's finals week, and can't find my shorts, etc.... WTF!


----------



## TouchDown




----------



## Parks and Rec

Since college I have had a few dreams about classes that I didn't realize I was taking...Now they are about the PE Exam. On Wed night, I had a dream that I was turned away for showing up at 3:30 for the 3:00 PE Exam...go figure.

When will these dreams stop?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

The dream I keep having about classes is that I have to go to the exam, but I don't knw where the class is because I only went the first day and forgot where it was. I'm never really upset in these dreams, so I can't figure out why I seem compelled to find and take the test.


----------



## snickerd3

I get those dreams too. They are rather annoying.

Who in their right mind would let their dog hump their leg...someone's a few fries short of a happy meal


----------



## Chucktown PE

snickerd3 said:


> Who in their right mind would let their dog hump their leg...someone's a few fries short of a happy meal



He's cute ain't he? Only problem is, he's got a little bit a Mississippi leg hound in 'im. If the mood catches him right, he'll grab your leg and just go to town. You don't want him around if your wearing short pants, if you know what I mean. Word of warning though, if he does lay into ya, it's best to just let 'im finish.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> I get those dreams too. They are rather annoying.
> 
> Who in their right mind would let their dog hump their leg...someone's a few fries short of a happy meal


I'm guessing you've never seen the dolphin video...

And I've still got no clue on the woods or the lake pictures. Somebody throw me a hint please.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> I'm guessing you've never seen the dolphin video...
> 
> 
> 
> And I've still got no clue on the woods or the lake pictures. Somebody throw me a hint please.


nope haven't seen it.

I still haven't figured out the forest one with the people standing at the lake edge.

Is the lake one you are referring to the one with the mountains? If so look sideways.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> Word of warning though, if he does lay into ya, it's best to just let 'im finish.


Red rocket!! Red rocket!!


----------



## Dexman1349

Ok, this one was really bothering me so I did some research on it (simply googled "mind fuck"). What I found is in spoilers below.



DVINNY said:


>




Every website I found this one on says it has nothing. There MIGHT be a faint outline of Big Foot in the middle, but it's a stretch.




These next two I was able to see relatively easily:



SSmith said:


>




Using the tree as the outline, you can see a fetus with the head on the left and feet curled up on the right.






SSmith said:


>




if you rotate the picture so that the right edge becomes the bottom and using the reflection of the lake, you can see what looks like people praying.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> nope haven't seen it.
> I still haven't figured out the forest one with the people standing at the lake edge.
> 
> Is the lake one you are referring to the one with the mountains? If so look sideways.



No, the same one you're talking about, with the two people at the lake edge. The forest one I'm talking about is the one that's just a picture in the woods.

Eeeeeeew, never mind, I just got the one with the people at the lake edge. I knew it was going to be something like that, but people look at me a little strangely in this office when sit here tilting my head to figure these out.


----------



## SSmith

Oh, don't worry about it Clark. A little tree water ain't going to hurt him. Before we left, he drank half a quart of Penzoil. Boy, when he lifted his leg the next morning, whoa!



Chucktown PE said:


> He's cute ain't he? Only problem is, he's got a little bit a Mississippi leg hound in 'im. If the mood catches him right, he'll grab your leg and just go to town. You don't want him around if your wearing short pants, if you know what I mean. Word of warning though, if he does lay into ya, it's best to just let 'im finish.


----------



## crimsoneye

Dexman1349 said:


> Ok, this one was really bothering me so I did some research on it (simply googled "mind fuck"). What I found is in spoilers below.
> 
> 
> 
> Every website I found this one on says it has nothing. There MIGHT be a faint outline of Big Foot in the middle, but it's a stretch.




These next two I was able to see relatively easily:

Using the tree as the outline, you can see a fetus with the head on the left and feet curled up on the right.







if you rotate the picture so that the right edge becomes the bottom and using the reflection of the lake, you can see what looks like people praying.



Forest solved...

if you look in the left of the picture between the two leftmost trees, you can see the grim reaper, sickle in hand


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## cement

baby's got sideburns?


----------



## Sschell

Thats a fat ugly baby with ambiguous genitalia.

and it has a tail???

maybe that's its penis attached to its ankle?


----------



## SSmith

Sad, but true.


----------



## roadwreck

SSmith said:


> Sad, but true.


When I was in school and panhandles would stop me and ask for money I'd pretty much tell them exactly that. "I'm in school. I'm more then broke, I have student loans. I should be asking you for money". They really weren't to keen on that response.

:dunno:


----------



## dfweyer

http://tiny.cc/Cliff


----------



## Dleg

In reference to the Forest Picture and the last "hint": Is he really tiny or something? Because I just ain't seeing it...

Also, I have yet to shit any 'brix' over any of these. (But maybe that's just because of all the fiber I've been eating)


----------



## crimsoneye

Dleg said:


> In reference to the Forest Picture and the last "hint": Is he really tiny or something? Because I just ain't seeing it...
> Also, I have yet to shit any 'brix' over any of these. (But maybe that's just because of all the fiber I've been eating)


Yeah, its kinda small and not really good, but you can see "it." Just keep trying.


----------



## Supe

Oh d and s keys, so far apart, yet so very close.


----------



## Supe

SapperPE said:


> Look at the computer in the photo, then look at what the presentation is about. But, yeah should be "s" instead of "d" also.



Caught that, but figured I'd comment on the less obvious.

If that bull photo isn't a photoshop... ouch.


----------



## Dexman1349

Supe said:


> If that bull photo isn't a photoshop... ouch.


Even if it is a photoshop, very ouch...


----------



## dfweyer

Haven't used a pogostick for years, Looks like he's trying to land on the other one...close!






http://tiny.cc/PogoFlip


----------



## Sschell

^I love the other dude's reaction!


----------



## roadwreck

The PE Abides said:


> ^I love the other dude's reaction!


Maybe they are twins and can feel each other's pain.


----------



## TouchDown

Sapper... one guy is bouncing on a pogo very high, while a friend is behind him holding another pogo. The pogo rider, flips off his first pogo and does a head over heels attempting to land on the second pogo. He missed it by that much. Friend runs out of the screen shot holding his groin after watching it.

Only comment I have is - man that was close, he should try it again, you know once the swelling goes down.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Sschell

^the girl to her right looks like the purple guy on the McDonalds commercials.

edit: and the guy in the front looks like he's ready to give one...


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## Supe

^^^ Fake, but still makes you think about it for a while.


----------



## Sschell

There's a whole series of those... totally fake but awesome to watch!


----------



## TouchDown

[No message]


----------



## Wolverine

[No message]


----------



## dfweyer

http://tiny.cc/StairBounce


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Sschell

dfweyer said:


> http://tiny.cc/StairBounce


well... there went a hour of my day


----------



## Strickland

Speaking of things you can look at all day...


----------



## Sschell

nice... a seawater douche...


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## StructuralPoke

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1905754


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer

http://tinyurl.com/crvhsu


----------



## roadwreck

This one's for Road Guy


----------



## Supe

I love this.


----------



## Sschell

is it e^(2*pi) or e^(i*pi)? I always thought it was the latter... which is funnier.


----------



## Dexman1349

It's e^(i*pi). I have a full size version of that check hanging over my monitor at work. When I got that picture the first time, we (my co-workers and I) evaluated the check. the 2nd and 3rd terms cancel out and the check is only worth 0.002 which I think is the funniest part of all.


----------



## Sschell

That's what I thought.... who's the idiot who captioned the one in Supe's image?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

dude said:


> That's what I thought.... who's the idiot who captioned the one in Supe's image?


The fact that he spelled Pi "pie" should have tipped you off to his idiocy. I'm pretty sure he read "i" as a 2 since he has no idea what i is either.


----------



## bigray76

^^^It's like amateur night!


----------



## Sschell

I love the memo.... It may be time for me to revise my signature...


----------



## dfweyer

http://tinyurl.com/ThermoGas


----------



## snickerd3

That's nasty and funny at the same time. Thought pants might help diffuse a little better than that.


----------



## csb

They make charcoal underwear that absorbs the smell.

http://www.flat-d.com/charcoal-underwear.html

I originally saw it in a hunting catalog, but all that comes up in google is medical supply places. I think I just found the equivalent of Victoria's Secret for Fudgey...


----------



## FLBuff PE

yuk.


----------



## Dexman1349

I think the funniest part about the IR pic is the little NBC icon at the bottom left. At one point it looks like it was either on TV or their internet video page...


----------



## DVINNY

^ Nice catch with the PEACOCK.

....hehehehehehehehe...... I said "...

nevermind.


----------



## SSmith

DEATH TO PEEPS!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman1349 said:


> I think the funniest part about the IR pic is the little NBC icon at the bottom left. At one point it looks like it was either on TV or their internet video page...


They used it on an SNL skit where Hugh Laurie was one of the Ghost Hunters. Part of the team thought the IR showed a spirit.


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## dfweyer

Jamie and Adam are not satisfied with the two semis not pancaking a compact and fusing together...so they go to New Mexico to get a rocket to smash into a car at 650 mph...watch the car pretty much erase.


----------



## jeb6294

dfweyer said:


> Jamie and Adam are not satisfied with the two semis not pancaking a compact and fusing together...so they go to New Mexico to get a rocket to smash into a car at 650 mph...watch the car pretty much erase.


Yeah, saw that when it was on TV. The hood doesn't even start to crumple...everything just disintegrate into red powder.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Sschell

^I love that!


----------



## jeb6294

There was a comedian a while back that had a bit about the new stealth aircraft. I can't remember it, but I'll try to paraphrase:

The new (this was several years ago) stealth aircraft are amazing. On radar they only look like their the size of a goose. But...shouldn't somebody get a little suspicious when they see a flock of geese flying at them at mach 2?


----------



## GulfCoastCivil

From an email entitled, God Created Woman....


----------



## GulfCoastCivil

Not a pic, but a video, thought it was cool

Okay, I suck at posting video. Here's a link instead

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1971770/scar...a_road_surface/


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> ^


I dunno VT, I think Gulfcoastcivil is going to be a force to wreckon with, especially if there is another 5or10K race after the test. She has only been a member for like 6 days and already has over 50 posts.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Strong the force in GulfCoastCivil is. :vadar:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

My new Padawan perhaps...

YKW was a pupil of mine until he turned to evil...


----------



## DVINNY

yet, he is still your hero


----------



## cement

GulfCoastCivil said:


> Not a pic, but a video, thought it was cool
> 
> Okay, I suck at posting video. Here's a link instead
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1971770/scar...a_road_surface/


makes a good argument for a headwall on that pipe.

On the bright side, it looks like they got full length on the guardrail posts!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DVINNY said:


> yet, he is still your hero


You got me. I want to be able to use the Force to exert such control over the stormwater as he does.


----------



## Dleg

I hear he can make it flow uphill

Half the "engineers" around here think they can.


----------



## roadwreck

Ummm, so Clemson fans...

...how do you feel about your team this season? Looks like your new coach may have gotten a little confused about which seniors he is supposed to be recruiting.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Fifth year senior right there?


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## chaosiscash

roadwreck said:


> Ummm, so Clemson fans...
> 
> ...how do you feel about your team this season? Looks like your new coach may have gotten a little confused about which seniors he is supposed to be recruiting.


Yeah, when I heard about that I figured folks would have some fun with it. The SC fans especially. What I can't believe is that people spent $2000 a person to go to that "fantasy camp". I spend a lot less than that on two season tickets every year. But hey, if fantasy camps will keep the cost of season tickets down, I'm all for it.


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## snickerd3

roadwreck said:


> Ummm, so Clemson fans...
> 
> ...how do you feel about your team this season? Looks like your new coach may have gotten a little confused about which seniors he is supposed to be recruiting.


Wow, if you were to put glasses on the dude and about 50 lbs lighter he could be my dad's long lost twin brother.


----------



## SSmith

[No message]


----------



## SSmith

Some amazing lyrics with this one:

Dish herpes, on the head.

Pull slinky and make me fart.


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## Chucktown PE

[No message]


----------



## DVINNY

^^^ OH DAMN, THat's great stuff


----------



## Dleg

That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Outstanding!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Guest

^^^ That was one of the creepiest movies I ever watched ... hmy:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE

He's a creepy dude. Ever see Caligula?


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Capt Worley PE

^I snorted.


----------



## frazil

^LOL me too!


----------



## SSmith

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE

This used to be the 'Welcome Sign' for Red Bank, SC until so humorless, no load so-and-so took it away.






Yes, that's an old mobile home.


----------



## SSmith




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## SSmith




----------



## Dleg

And the funny thing was, I was the recipient of one of the "healing goods" shown below: (yes, apparently this is a real picture, taken by a friend somewhere around here)


----------



## SSmith

Watch out--a little bit of that will go a long way.


----------



## DVINNY

Dleg,

what's in the plastic bag behind those things?


----------



## Supe

I don't know, but the concentricity of the aereola bumps is outstanding!


----------



## Dleg

DVINNY said:


> Dleg,
> what's in the plastic bag behind those things?


I have no idea. I don't want to know.


----------



## TouchDown




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## cement

^ now that's a long cat!


----------



## Sschell

the question is... what are those cats doing on the other side of the wall???

paintbrush... someone please!


----------



## Wolverine

Myeh, this is all I got right now:


----------



## cement

that's funny!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

This is a cross post from the 10K because it'll get buried pretty quick in there.


----------



## Road Guy

+1 for Obama I guess


----------



## Dleg

LOL! Who's the guy standing next to him?


----------



## DVINNY

Road Guy said:


> +1 for Obama I guess


damn, but I still don't like him. 

She was an 18 year old Brazillian is what the news said..


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dleg said:


> LOL! Who's the guy standing next to him?


Sarkozy...President of France.


----------



## Ble_PE

Damn, I would have thought he would be slicker than that. I'm glad cameras don't follow me around, you would see a pic like this every other day!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

sideboob!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE

DVINNY said:


> damn, but I still don't like him.
> 
> She was an 18 year old Brazillian is what the news said..



Apparently 16 years old. And by Brazillian do you mean from the country of Brazil or did she have a bikini wax job?


----------



## FLBuff PE

+100 LOTR


----------



## Chucktown PE

FLBuff PE said:


> +100 LOTR


That's awesome FLBuff. That looks like one of the storm troopers that Dleg had (has?) feelings for.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Are they going to fight off the sinister forces of Bonesmuggler the Hutt?


----------



## Sschell

^so now we know what you were up to last weekend VT.


----------



## TouchDown

wow.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I have never heard the term "Bonesmuggler" before........yuck.

uke:


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> I have never heard the term "Bonesmuggler" before........yuck.
> uke:


How about Fanny Bandit?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Ankle Grabber?

Pillow Biter?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

OMFG!!!

&lt;barfs&gt;


----------



## Chucktown PE

Fudge Packer


----------



## MA_PE

Don't bone smugglers usually sail with butt pirates?


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## TouchDown

"especially made for milady's needs..."

Yeah, no hiding it in the fine print there.

We have a "Westlake's" store here, wonder if they carry them, you know, for milady.


----------



## snickerd3

can't forget about the satisfaction guaranteed part.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

It stops muscle spasms? Shouldn't it encourage them?

I guess we all know about those jittery nerves...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Damn, looks like Milady has a foot fetish.


----------



## frazil




----------



## Supe

I love how the third little kid has a "hey Bobby, I think we lost something" look on his face.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Oldie but a goodie...


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

LOTR +100


----------



## snickerd3

oh man, no more of that stuff FLbuff...


----------



## TouchDown

Is she sitting on a couple pumpkins???

Oh wait... Oh Noes...






FL... that's just wrong.


----------



## FLBuff PE

It's all in the spirit of Supe's avatar...


----------



## Supe

FLBuff PE said:


> It's all in the spirit of Supe's avatar...



I told her if she ever stabbed me in the back that I'd post her dirty pictures online. She wouldn't listen.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Is this you, VTE?


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## frazil




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

I know, right? That was my reaction when I saw it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

^NASCAR...you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## TouchDown

FLBuff PE said:


> ^NASCAR...you're doing it wrong.


That's awesome!


----------



## Supe




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Was that before or after the parking lot?


----------



## frazil

thanks for that Supe.


----------



## TouchDown

i so cannot do those damn things.


----------



## frazil

in this case you can be thankful


----------



## Guest

TouchDown said:


> i so cannot do those damn things.


Same here ... no matter how hard I try .. I just can't focus (or unfocus) enough to make that work.

JR


----------



## Dexman1349

Dammit Supe!!!


----------



## klk

Wow.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I can see a sailboat, an ocean, and maybe even some of those big-titted mermaids doing some of that lesbian shit.


----------



## Supe

Dexman1349 said:


> Dammit Supe!!!



Surprise!

JR: It's a shame, I think you really would have appreciated this one.


----------



## Paul S

Nice Supe, but still not sure why this frightens everyone


----------



## cement

Spoiler



I see a big orgy scene


or is my brain warped?


----------



## Paul S

cement said:


> I see a big orgy scene


or is my brain warped?

Hmm, well maybe a close up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I see a red x.


----------



## Wolverine

If you stare at it long enough, you will see a red O.



Spoiler



Goatse.


----------



## BluSkyy

shithead


----------



## cement

Wolverine said:


> If you stare at it long enough, you will see a red O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Goatse.


how the eF did that happen? :tardbang:


----------



## DVINNY

Excellent



Spoiler



hidden goatse


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

FLBuff PE said:


> Is this you, VTE?


No, I'm much man-prettier.

I did show off my bike short look to Frazil one time though, at her work place no less. :true:


----------



## Dleg




----------



## frazil

^ red X


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dleg said:


>


Holy shit! That's classic.


----------



## Dleg

Apparently it is a genuine advertisement from South Africa. They should know their English better than that down there.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## TouchDown




----------



## TouchDown




----------



## Road Guy

This happened back when Obama flew over Texas...


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## bigray76

That's great!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Chucktown PE

:blink:


----------



## Dleg




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Fudgey?


----------



## Guest

That's AWESOME !!!!

JR


----------



## Wolverine

To be really impressive, it would take a little blond dye and some styling: AC Slater style -


----------



## DVINNY

THAT IS IMPRESSIVE !!!!!!!!!! ^^^^


----------



## FLBuff PE

Wolverine said:


> To be really impressive, it would take a little blond dye and some styling: AC Slater style -


:appl: :bowdown: Wolverine = MSPaint :burgerking:


----------



## Guest

Is it just me, or did anyone else notice that Keith Carradine is hosting, _Wild West Tech: Brothel Tech_ on the History Channel ??





The synopsis reads as follows:



> As prospectors and frontiersmen moved west, debauchery followed--and women trekked across the frontier to serve these sex-starved men. We examine the technology used by prostitutes to protect themselves from violence and disease, prevent pregnancy, *and occasionally please themselves*! Host Keith Carradine takes us back to the 19th century to see how condoms were made, how steam-powered vibrators operated, and how brothel architecture allowed for easy access--and escape!


Coincidence? 

JR


----------



## Guest

Young minds at work ....





JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Chucktown PE

Well done FLBuff.


----------



## frazil




----------



## ElCid03

Good mother%^&amp;$(*# choice!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Wolverine

I went to one of these town hall meetings to see what was up and decided to bring my own little sign. For some reason, it didn't go over very well.


----------



## FLBuff PE

For your Friday:


----------



## Dark Knight

I love this freaking thread!!!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Happy to add a little spice to your day.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Great post Buff. Sorry I didn't get to stare at it while I was in the office.


----------



## ElCid03

FL Buff-You are the man

:thankyou:


----------



## Guest

^^^^ How about this Sarah Palin look-alike ....





JR


----------



## ElCid03

Those are obviously fake; nice gun though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Even imitators of that wacko piss me off.


----------



## Supe

jregieng said:


> ^^^^ How about this Sarah Palin look-alike ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR



She's the porn star from Nailin' Palin.


----------



## PE-ness




----------



## Sschell

FLBuff PE said:


> For your Friday:


4 way collision... I love it!


----------



## FLBuff PE

To help you thropugh your Monday:


----------



## Supe

FLBuff PE said:


> To help you thropugh your Monday:



Where's the "you would go to jail for this" tag?


----------



## FLBuff PE

She looks 18 to me...


----------



## ElCid03

I agree with the previous post


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Sschell

^which one is supe?


----------



## MA_PE

time for some new ones!


----------



## cement

thank you.


----------



## Supe

Yep, going to be revisiting this post after work.


----------



## roadwreck

Supe said:


> Yep, going to be revisiting this post after work.


:blink:


----------



## Chucktown PE

:thankyou:


----------



## ElCid03

Well done sir!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

Wolverine, say it's not true!


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Supe

VTEnviro said:


>



Is it bad that most people would probably feel safer leaving their kids with Vader?


----------



## Sschell

^thats funny... need to edit that de-moti to say that!


----------



## jeb6294

VTEnviro said:


>


[SIZE=14pt]Darth Vader[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]He may be evil...but he doesn't f%@k little boys[/SIZE]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Chucktown PE

:thankyou:

I nominate you for Secretary of Porn in the Dleg administration.


----------



## FLBuff PE

It's just part of the stimulus plan.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## DVINNY

Funny, ^^^ But I'd still love to have that car.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I got my first job in 1989 and wanted an electric blue IROC with 305/5spd, no T-tops. There was no way I could swing the payments. I told my wife (I posted that picture on another board) that I must still be a redneck, because I'd love to get one optioned the way I wanted one back in the day.

I did pass on a SCHP B4C 5spd a few years ago. it was pretty ragged out. Too bad most of those thrid gens have been whipped to within an inch of their lives.


----------



## Flyer_PE

^I think I've stated this before. If they had offered the IROC with a 350 and a 5sp, there would probably be a 1990 model in my garage instead of the 1991 MR2.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I lked the GTA, too. One of the few cars I've thought looked good in red (I think it was the gold BBS mags).


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> I lked the GTA, too. One of the few cars I've thought looked good in red (I think it was the gold BBS mags).


warning thread hijack!

cap'n (and other IROC Z/GTA fans) you might find this interesting.

1989 GTA - killed


----------



## Capt Worley PE

You have to admit, 4500 would get you a near mint car, at least around here. Luckily, the red x wouldn't allow me to see the pics in that thread.


----------



## Supe

The worst part is that I've actually BEEN to that BMW dealership that trashed it! (Looking at a used S2000 back in Houston).


----------



## csb




----------



## Kephart P.E.

Capt Worley PE said:


> You have to admit, 4500 would get you a near mint car, at least around here. Luckily, the red x wouldn't allow me to see the pics in that thread.


It begs the question a near mint what? I am looking for my GF a decent car.

I did see a 99 Chrysler 300 with 98k for $4500 but I wouldn't trust it as far as I could throw it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

D. Kephart said:


> It begs the question a near mint what? I am looking for my GF a decent car.


Try a 92-95 Civic. Probably get a decent hybrid (not gas/electric, a swapped motor) for that price.

Or a nice third gen f-bod.

Stay awy from the LH cars. they drive nice but the trannies are legion.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

I know it's horrible, but I couldn't help but laugh


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## FLBuff PE

Saw these and thought of Sapper:

^That's one of my favorites!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## SSmith

I disagree.


----------



## Sschell

What is there to disagree with?


----------



## SSmith

sschell_PE said:


> What is there to disagree with?


Given the situation presented by the picture, I would prefer a poolside view than that balcony view. In other pictures, it may be different. In this one, its rather disappointing.


----------



## Sschell

oh.... there's words on it?


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Sschell

Whooray!


----------



## SSmith

sschell_PE said:


> Whooray!


Looks like she has a great personality.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Supe

SSmith said:


> Looks like she has a great personality good enough to me.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Saw this driving around in the field today...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Funny enough, but I couldn't resist...


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Wolverine

^^^ What the hell is that?

It looks like a sea anemone costume.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^You know you're diggin' it.


----------



## StructuralPoke

Capt Worley PE said:


>



Yeah -- what the hell is this?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Lady Gaga at the VMA's the other night.

It looks like, “Hey! A bird’s nest. I wonder if there are any eggs in he…AAAaaaaaAAAAAAAAaaaaaaa!!!! OMG! OMG!!!”


----------



## ElCid03

Strange, so very strange


----------



## MA_PE

I guess when you're the hot chick you get to wear the nest. What a DB, just like her mentor Madonna.


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> I guess when you're the hot chick hermaphrodite you get to wear the nest. What a DB, just like her mentor Madonna.



Fixed it.


----------



## Sschell

roadwreck said:


>


some days being a firefighter is not all its cracked up to be...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Spray on fireproofing?


----------



## Sschell

sounds like that was some party!


----------



## bigray76

roadwreck said:


>


Makes me think of Superbad when they are talking to McLovin' about how he thought there was going to be semen all over everything and that was how you'd catch the bad guy....


----------



## csb

That firefighter one is hilarious. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Supe

Yes please.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## ElCid03

Must be the Grand Wizard!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Speaking of wizards:


----------



## snickerd3

fifth element is my hubby's all time favorite movie


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I think Milla was barely legal in that film...


----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> I think Milla was barely legal in that film...


I beg to differ, Cappy. According to IMDB, Milla was born in 1975 in Ukraine. The Fifth Element came out in 1997, so the fair lass was 22. Now Dazed and Confused is a different story...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Jeez...I thought that film came out a year after Dazed and Confused.

Dazed and Confused, Clerks and MST3K episodes were legendary drunkfest fare in the early/mid nineties.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Jeez...I thought that film came out a year after Dazed and Confused.
> Dazed and Confused, Clerks and MST3K episodes were legendary drunkfest fare in the early/mid nineties.


Still are. Except for the MST3K thing.

Edit: And, BTW Cappy, I'm shocked, shocked!, that you think I would post something of ill-repute.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

You know, thinking back, I DID know Fifth Element was 1997, but for some reason I thought she was 13 when she was in Dazed and Confused.

MST3K was da bomb when Joel was on it. Mike...not so much.

And really, Buff! Who isn't up for some just legal pics? God knows how many times I've seen Blame it on Rio.


----------



## cement

yes, He is keeping count.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Well, the Big Guy made Michelle Johnson look that way, too. I'm just appreciating His fine, fine work.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Guest

That's awesome!!

Nice shot of The Swamp too!! 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

That one must make her parents very proud.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Look at the expression of that girl wearing the jersey in the first photo.


----------



## Guest

^^^ Someone must have spiked a ball in her endzone ....

JR


----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


> Look at the expression of that girl wearing the jersey in the first photo.


what about the woman behind her with bitter beer face?


----------



## EM_PS

Capt Worley PE said:


> Look at the expression of that girl wearing the jersey in the first photo.


probably the not-so-proud daughter of t-shirt woman


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Flyer_PE

^ Another movie I haven't seen in probably 20 years.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I bought the DVD


----------



## MA_PE

I wasn't sure if that was from the movie or just some copy cat.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

OK, I'll bite. What movie is that from?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry Car Chase


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I see what you did there. How perversely sublime.


----------



## Dexman1349

^^^^ I showed that to my wife last night and her response was, "Why would you want a tattoo of a camel on your toe.....oh wait."


----------



## Dleg

I don't know why, but I am seriously cracking up over the banana phone poster.


----------



## FLBuff PE

My daughter does the banana phone thing, so it rang true for me. Get it? Rang...banana phone? Nevermind. Back to my hole.


----------



## rosseria23

Banana phone... Oh my!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## csb

Dexman1349 said:


> ^^^^ I showed that to my wife last night and her response was, "Why would you want a tattoo of a camel on your toe.....oh wait."


As someone who grew up during the height of Joe Camel advertising, I thought the tat was someone who was really into their cigarettes. I'm so glad you guys are around!

And that has to be a giant dildo for it to have it's own sign. However, it's not on a brown background, so I'm guessing it's so big it's a town rather than an attraction. Thank you, MUTCD.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

It's Canadian, your MUTCD can't save you here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## EM_PS

[No message]


----------



## cement

VTEnviro said:


>


who you callin a dildo?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

When you point a dildo at someone, there are three more of them pointing right back at you.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

cement said:


> who you callin a dildo?


It looks like the sign is pointing at you. I wouldn't take that if I were you.


----------



## Master slacker

wilheldp_PE said:


> It looks like the sign is pointing at you. I wouldn't take that if I were you.


You saying cement takes lots of dildos? :huh:


----------



## cement

I don't mind being called a dildo.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

"Moooom...kitty's being a dildo!"

"I know one kitty kitty that's sleeping with mommy tonight."


----------



## SSmith




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Sschell

^now that guy is hung!

oh wait...

nevermind.


----------



## FLBuff PE

VTEnviro said:


>


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Wolverine

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

When you see this, you will shit bricks...






A little exam humor for test week!


----------



## testee

you mean on Friday?


----------



## Dleg

VTEnviro said:


> When you see this, you will shit bricks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little exam humor for test week!


I laughed.

And then I shat brix.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## FLBuff PE

^In that vein:


----------



## Dexman1349

These two probably shouldn't sit next to each other...


----------



## ElCid03

Dexman1349 said:


> These two probably shouldn't sit next to each other...


Freaking Hilarious!


----------



## csb




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## ElCid03

VTEnviro said:


>



And the Europeans think we are weird?


----------



## Ble_PE

In honor of the "Engineers should NEVER be expected to..." thread:






j/k,


----------



## csb

Redneck word for the day: Obama


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

did that guy swallow a beach ball? hmy:


----------



## csb

He kinda looks like he also doing the "What has two thumbs and loves beer? THIS GUY!" joke


----------



## wilheldp_PE

VTEnviro said:


> did that guy swallow a beach ball? hmy:


I dunno...but he's drinking a Shiner Bock.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Everything is bigger in Texas.


----------



## Wolverine

These aren't necessarily funny, but I thought they were cool.
















^^^ That one feels like my life.


----------



## Dark Knight

^^^^^^ Red X of death here.


----------



## frazil

cool pictures.


----------



## csb

x2


----------



## Master slacker

Wolverine said:


> ^^^ That one feels like my life.


At least you're in lane 4. You're top seed!


----------



## TouchDown

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I used to love Speak Out in the Macon/Warner Robins Bulletin board.


----------



## DVINNY

^ for VT


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

+1 SW


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Dleg

^That was so disturbing you had to post it twice?


----------



## csb

I think I just found my weight loss help from DVINNY...it's that FatLoser posting. If you're thinking about eating, just read that and the feeling will pass. Ugh.


----------



## DVINNY

Dleg said:


> ^That was so disturbing you had to post it twice?


OOPS, I musta messed up the link for the latter one.... I'll fix later. I can't see photobucket from work.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DVINNY said:


> ^ for VT


Thanks dude. I can't stand my cat.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I'll just leave this right here...


----------



## Ble_PE

Thank you for posting the large version, I was getting too many weird looks with my face 2 inches from my screen!


----------



## Supe

ble31980 said:


> Thank you for posting the large version, I was getting too many weird looks with my face 2 inches from my screen!



And twice as many when you started licking the screen!


----------



## Parks and Rec

note to ble: please don't put yours up. thanks!


----------



## Sschell

isn't she cold???


----------



## Wolverine

Time for Christmas avatars.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## civengPE

Home Insurance, Auto Insurance or Road Side Assistance


----------



## MGX

Hey, its like a whiskey tango version of Frank Lloyd Wright's Falling Water

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallingwater


----------



## Capt Worley PE

They could always turn it into the Whiskey Tango Hotel. It'd be a great tourist attraction.


----------



## MA_PE

Well, I suppose it had to happen. Everybody knows the bottom fell out of real estate in this economy.


----------



## csb

wan wahhhh


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## EM_PS

MA_PE said:


> Well, I suppose it had to happen. Everybody knows the bottom fell out of real estate in this economy.


booo!



VTEnviro said:


>


double booooooo!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

civengPE said:


> Home Insurance, Auto Insurance or Road Side Assistance


They just increased the value of that house...it now has a water view. Parking is a bit of a challenge though...and it sits right on the road.


----------



## Dleg

^Yeah, but they'll never be able to get flood insurance.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## ElCid03

^I love it! Extra tasty crispy Clayton Bigsby!


----------



## csb




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## csb

Would that be Putzmeister green I seen in that picture? That's an awesome array of pumps and trucks.


----------



## Sschell

can you imagine orchestrating the logistics of that? Timing is everything!


----------



## ElCid03

That is impressive! It probably took all of the ready mix suppliers' plants within the city limits in order to supply all of that mud. Kind of strange that the structural engineer would permit that much mass concrete all at once without taking into account how hot the internal curing temperatures will get.


----------



## Road Guy

thats got to be photoshopped or legos 

how did they get all the testing done?


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Dexman1349

Road Guy said:


> thats got to be photoshopped or legos
> how did they get all the testing done?


it's a 1:84 scale diarama at the putzmeister HQ...

or it might be real. Either way, it's cool.


----------



## Dexman1349

FLBuff PE said:


> I'll just leave this right here...


Not trying to one up you, but....


----------



## frazil




----------



## frazil




----------



## MA_PE

Tiger and Santa


----------



## jonstone

Tiger one is great!


----------



## frazil

Touchdown Celebration Fail


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## frazil

^that guy is 18??


----------



## wilheldp_PE

frazil said:


> ^that guy is 18??


He's Canadian. They mature faster.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

frazil said:


> ^that guy is 18??


Eating underwear ages a man.


----------



## csb

Out of all the pieces to rip out to have to shove in your mouth...the crotch?!?!


----------



## Flyer_PE

^Would the section with the skid marks have been better?


----------



## bigray76

^^^Maybe they were crotchless?


----------



## Dexman1349

bigray76 said:


> ^^^Maybe they were crotchless?


They are now...


----------



## MA_PE

why didn't he just go for a shirt sleeve? The guy must have been a total light weight. Drunk enough to eat his underwear and he's at 0.08


----------



## Flyer_PE

^Either he's a light weight or the breathalyzer was out of cal.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^or eating your undies actually works.


----------



## Dexman1349

VTEnviro said:


>


He looks like someone who would be pulled over driving this:



frazil said:


>


----------



## FLBuff PE

That's why I always wear edible underwear whenever I go out.


----------



## Wolverine

[SIZE=12pt]Q: Why do elk have long antlers?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]A:[/SIZE]


----------



## csb

Does anyone else think the guy looks like Dwight from The Office?


----------



## Sschell

^the underwear guy or the elk?


----------



## csb

From the "Blog" of "Unnecessary" Quotes www.unnecessaryquotes.com


----------



## FLBuff PE

Happy New Year!


----------



## DVINNY

^ I've always found that picture insane, that's I'tees girlfriend


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

They are epic!!!


----------



## TranspoVA

YES, IT IS A 12 STORY BUILDING IN CHINA . LYING ON THE GROUND


----------



## TranspoVA

No picture...not sure what happened


----------



## TranspoVA

I like this one...


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

A reminder for the Noobs

"HOW A MESSAGE BOARD WORKS"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Oh hell, do what you want noobs, I'm just pissed off tonight. I'll be back in the AM.


----------



## FLBuff PE

DVINNY said:


>


I would TOTALLY do that! Sweet!


----------



## frazil

DVINNY said:


> A reminder for the Noobs
> "HOW A MESSAGE BOARD WORKS"


I love this!! Thanks for bringing it back!


----------



## cement

did Bob Barker have his eyelids removed?


----------



## Guest

Hundreds gather to protest global warming ...........






JR


----------



## Wolverine

It's almost Pinewood Derby time here and I'm feeling a little mischievous. I'm thinking:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I hate those guys...


----------



## Road Guy

Wolverine said:


> It's almost Pinewood Derby time here and I'm feeling a little mischievous. I'm thinking:



i got owned in this years pinewood derby, &amp; I spent ALOT of time on the car, I guess I had fractured the wood when I put one of the wheels in and didnt notice, it got halfway down the track, the wheel bounced off and got stuck...

I was able to fix it but when you have one bad run there is no way to make up the time..my oldest has only one more year in cub scouts so I promised to make it up to him if I have to pay someone from nasa to make my car next year


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Road Guy said:


> i got owned in this years pinewood derby, &amp; I spent ALOT of time on the car,


I didn't realize you were that young.


----------



## Road Guy

The kid does the design, sanding, etc, but i do the weight placement and band sawing, its all about taking the trophy home and not any of that "just have fun crap"


----------



## wilheldp_PE

My dad designed and built both of mine. I was just givin' ya crap.


----------



## Road Guy

we have a very competitive pack, I was getting eat shit text messages during the race after my poor showing (me= cubmaster, so I guess the car should at least make it down the track)


----------



## Otter

Wolverine said:


> It's almost Pinewood Derby time here and I'm feeling a little mischievous. I'm thinking:


I approve this message.


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> we have a very competitive pack, I was getting eat shit text messages during the race after my poor showing (me= cubmaster, so I guess the car should at least make it down the track)


At least the texts didn't end with "and die". So they do at least respect you a little bit.


----------



## frazil




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Maybe Fudgey was asking for a sandwich?


----------



## Ble_PE

Edit: Pics not working.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Those are some nice FunnyChill logos you got there.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shoot. I'll have to try that again.


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> we have a very competitive pack, I was getting eat shit text messages during the race after my poor showing (me= cubmaster, so I guess the car should at least make it down the track)


One year the final race was between me, I mean my kid and another guy, um I mean his kid and I was the cubmaster and he was asst/former cubmaster. Everyone thought the fix was in, but we, I mean the kids, just worked hard at trying to build fast cars.

One key thing that I did was to provide the scale. I used a calibrated digital scale from our lab that weighed to the nearest 0.01 grams. Of course while I, I mean my son, was building the car, I could constantly weigh it so we were 5.00 grams with paint and finishes.

On derby night I got to weigh it on the same scale and didn't have someone bring in their kitchen diet scale with an accuracy of +/- 1 grams, and have them tell us we were over the allowable weight. Conversely the guys who come up with a car with 10lbs of weight on it because they used their bathroom scale would be consequently shut down.

OK, we had a fairly competitive pack, too.


----------



## Road Guy

In past years I have borrowed the official pack scale, we have a decent digital scale, not n

the best but since on check in night I have to set up the track, answer 300 questions, etc I don't have the time to add .10 oz or adjust so I do it to save time, this year I wasn't able to borrow the offficial scale so I think some of the tinkering last mi ute didn't help. Normally the wheels is the last thing to go on since you can measure them along the way.

Oh well I have one more year with my oldest and 4 more with the youngest so I still have time to bring home the hardware.....

Glad you, I mean, your son did well


----------



## Dexman PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Happy New Year!





DVINNY said:


> ^ I've always found that picture insane, that's I'tees girlfriend



My avatar is the same woman, different angle...


----------



## cement

I'm going to need to verify your sources Dexman. give.


----------



## Dexman PE

Here's an article with Ice-T and his wife Coco. The picture in my avatar is from a twitter post of hers:

I can't confirm that the Epic Butt pic is hers, but they look alot alike.

http://news.superiorpics.com/2007/11/21/IC...AW_+_ORDER.html

http://www.celebrityhq.com/coco/when-coco-twitters-we-listen

Edit: I'll have to do some further investigation at home as alot of the links google was giving me would not be appropriate to open at work (plus they're blocked).


----------



## cement

seems it could be her...


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ I would SO wreck that!


----------



## Ble_PE

^The car or the woman?


----------



## Supe

You can have the car, I just want the back seat and the airbags.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have a very competitive pack, I was getting eat shit text messages during the race after my poor showing (me= cubmaster, so I guess the car should at least make it down the track)
> 
> 
> 
> One year the final race was between me, I mean my kid and another guy, um I mean his kid and I was the cubmaster and he was asst/former cubmaster. Everyone thought the fix was in, but we, I mean the kids, just worked hard at trying to build fast cars.
> 
> One key thing that I did was to provide the scale. I used a calibrated digital scale from our lab that weighed to the nearest 0.01 grams. Of course while I, I mean my son, was building the car, I could constantly weigh it so we were 5.00 grams with paint and finishes.
> 
> On derby night I got to weigh it on the same scale and didn't have someone bring in their kitchen diet scale with an accuracy of +/- 1 grams, and have them tell us we were over the allowable weight. Conversely the guys who come up with a car with 10lbs of weight on it because they used their bathroom scale would be consequently shut down.
> 
> OK, we had a fairly competitive pack, too.
Click to expand...

When my Dad, I mean I, built my car, he, I mean I, was the same way with the wieght.

Plus, he, I mean I, used turbine oil instead of graphite. Much slicker stuff.


----------



## Flyer_PE

When I worked at the power plant, it was interesting to see how many of the those cars were being built in the mechanical maintenance shop.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have a very competitive pack, I was getting eat shit text messages during the race after my poor showing (me= cubmaster, so I guess the car should at least make it down the track)
> 
> 
> 
> One year the final race was between me, I mean my kid and another guy, um I mean his kid and I was the cubmaster and he was asst/former cubmaster. Everyone thought the fix was in, but we, I mean the kids, just worked hard at trying to build fast cars.
> 
> One key thing that I did was to provide the scale. I used a calibrated digital scale from our lab that weighed to the nearest 0.01 grams. Of course while I, I mean my son, was building the car, I could constantly weigh it so we were 5.00 grams with paint and finishes.
> 
> On derby night I got to weigh it on the same scale and didn't have someone bring in their kitchen diet scale with an accuracy of +/- 1 grams, and have them tell us we were over the allowable weight. Conversely the guys who come up with a car with 10lbs of weight on it because they used their bathroom scale would be consequently shut down.
> 
> OK, we had a fairly competitive pack, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When my Dad, I mean I, built my car, he, I mean I, was the same way with the wieght.
> 
> Plus, he, I mean I, used turbine oil instead of graphite. Much slicker stuff.
Click to expand...

turbine oil. Cheater! Only dry lubricants are allowed.

I'll have to retrieve your trophy and put an asterisk next to your entry in the Pinewood cerby record books.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> turbine oil. Cheater! *Only dry lubricants are allowed*.


Not in 1975.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Leave it to a bunch of engineers to get into an argument over lube that has nothing to do with anything x-rated.


----------



## TouchDown




----------



## TouchDown

FOR FUDGEY.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> turbine oil. Cheater! *Only dry lubricants are allowed*.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in 1975.
Click to expand...

well. I still think we need to make the distinction and don't be trying to run that outlaw machine in any of the present day competitions. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I was insistant on building my own Pinewood Derby car as a kid. No help from my Dad at all. Came in second a couple times. I used to like woodworking sort of stuff when I was 10 or 11, not sure what happened after that.


----------



## Ble_PE

You found other types of wood to work?


----------



## Chucktown PE

Ble_PE said:


> You found other types of wood to work?



I thought it was smurfs or chicken that he was working.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> turbine oil. Cheater! *Only dry lubricants are allowed*.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in 1975.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well. I still think we need to make the distinction and don't be trying to run that outlaw machine in any of the present day competitions. &lt;_&lt;
Click to expand...

I wonder why they banned liquid lubricant. The turbine oil really did work a LOT better than graphite.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> turbine oil. Cheater! *Only dry lubricants are allowed*.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in 1975.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well. I still think we need to make the distinction and don't be trying to run that outlaw machine in any of the present day competitions. &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why they banned liquid lubricant. The turbine oil really did work a LOT better than graphite.
Click to expand...

I guess they got tired of having to clean and dress the track whenever someone blew oil all over it.


----------



## SSmith




----------



## wilheldp_PE

I guess you missed that in the 5k thread. I still crack up every time I see it.


----------



## Master slacker

Ble_PE said:


> ^The car or the woman?


Yes


----------



## Chucktown PE

Red X of death.


----------



## Master slacker

Chucktown PE said:


> Red X of death.


u wunt 2 cee mor "moar"? k thx bi


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ Welcome to the 9,000 post club CW. Just noticed your post count. Stay spammy my friend.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Hey! Thanks!


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## FLBuff PE

I have proof that Windows 7 was an eb.com member's idea.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Whoa!


----------



## FLBuff PE

^We're not worthy...we're not worthy!


----------



## Master slacker

Oh Gawd! That reminds me of the t-shirt!






http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Three-Wolf-...iews/B002HJ377A



> 17,851 of 18,017 people found the following review helpful: Dual Function Design, November 10, 2008
> 
> By B. Govern "Bee-Dot-Govern" (New Jersey, USA ) - See all my reviews
> 
> This item has wolves on it which makes it intrinsically sweet and worth 5 stars by itself, but once I tried it on, that's when the magic happened. After checking to ensure that the shirt would properly cover my girth, I walked from my trailer to Wal-mart with the shirt on and was immediately approached by women. The women knew from the wolves on my shirt that I, like a wolf, am a mysterious loner who knows how to 'howl at the moon' from time to time (if you catch my drift!). The women that approached me wanted to know if I would be their boyfriend and/or give them money for something they called mehth. I told them no, because they didn't have enough teeth, and frankly a man with a wolf-shirt shouldn't settle for the first thing that comes to him.
> 
> I arrived at Wal-mart, mounted my courtesy-scooter (walking is such a drag!) sitting side saddle so that my wolves would show. While I was browsing tube socks, I could hear aroused asthmatic breathing behind me. I turned around to see a slightly sweaty dream in sweatpants and flip-flops standing there. She told me she liked the wolves on my shirt, I told her I wanted to howl at her moon. She offered me a swig from her mountain dew, and I drove my scooter, with her shuffling along side out the door and into the rest of our lives. Thank you wolf shirt.
> 
> Pros: Fits my girthy frame, has wolves on it, attracts women
> 
> Cons: Only 3 wolves (could probably use a few more on the 'guns'), cannot see wolves when sitting with arms crossed, wolves would have been better if they glowed in the dark.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

The three wolf is nice, but giant snarling wolf is better and yes it is on order.


----------



## csb

Bonus for passing the PE?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I was gonna say his new wardrobe for job interviews.


----------



## Santiagj

I actually have a friend who owns a 3 wolf moon shirt and had it prior to the mania. It also looks like he bought the shirt at baby gap big &amp; tall when he wears it.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## MA_PE

^ anyone guilty of any of those actions will not care that the sign creator said "Please"


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## ElCid03

^It looks like they saved the cheesay poofs from the burning trailer first.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Dleg

The perfect sponsor:


----------



## csb

http://bigpicture.posterous.com/what-to-do...at-work-or-at-h

Totally safe for work


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I am completely phobic when it comes to flying insects. That reversed years of therapy.


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> http://bigpicture.posterous.com/what-to-do...at-work-or-at-h
> Totally safe for work


obviously our web filter does not think so.


----------



## FLBuff PE

MA_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://bigpicture.posterous.com/what-to-do...at-work-or-at-h
> Totally safe for work
> 
> 
> 
> obviously our web filter does not think so.
Click to expand...

I can vouch that it is SFW, and therefore SFH in front of spouse and kids.


----------



## csb

VTEnviro said:


> I am completely phobic when it comes to flying insects. That reversed years of therapy.


Sorry! Maybe some intensive art therapy would help...


----------



## frazil

csb said:


> http://bigpicture.posterous.com/what-to-do...at-work-or-at-h
> Totally safe for work


That's awesome! Now I know what to do with all the dead flies I've been collecting.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://bigpicture.posterous.com/what-to-do...at-work-or-at-h
> Totally safe for work
> 
> 
> 
> obviously our web filter does not think so.
Click to expand...

Not mine, either. Blocked as a social networking site.


----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://bigpicture.posterous.com/what-to-do...at-work-or-at-h
> Totally safe for work
> 
> 
> 
> obviously our web filter does not think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mine, either. Blocked as a social networking site.
Click to expand...

failblog was just blocked by our web filter. The site was deemed to be "obscene/tasteless".


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://bigpicture.posterous.com/what-to-do...at-work-or-at-h
> Totally safe for work
> 
> 
> 
> obviously our web filter does not think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mine, either. Blocked as a social networking site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> failblog was just blocked by our web filter. The site was deemed to be "obscene/tasteless".
Click to expand...

I get the same for ebaumsworld and nothingtoxic


----------



## csb

Whoa...eb.com is WAY more obscene/tasteless than failblog...


----------



## Master slacker

csb said:


> Whoa...eb.com is WAY more obscene/tasteless than failblog...


Are you fucking kidding me? Shit.


----------



## roadwreck

csb said:


> Whoa...eb.com is WAY more obscene/tasteless than failblog...


I know! I'm worried that if they blocked failblog, EB.com can't be far behind.


----------



## Dexman PE

How can they justify blocking a website titled ENGINEERboards at an engineering company? That just seems obsurd.


----------



## Chucktown PE

^^ I think a quick scan of the content would reveal that the Engineer portion of it is probably a front. Now for a real engineering forum I would like to direct everyone to TMckeon's board, Engineertrades.com. He doesn't allow any threads about rear entries are anything like that.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Presenting, the new iPad, from Apple:


----------



## Santiagj

Thats where you guys got his picture. His website is horrible.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

His forum disappeared too. Probably crashed due to all the activity there.

THe only members there were him and Fudgey.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I wish I'd known, I would have enjoyed being a proverbial fly on the wall in that chat room. That had to be some interesting conversation.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Must have been some great conversations there!


----------



## Santiagj

He got upset about the EB because of our non profesionalism and then lets Fudgey join his board?


----------



## csb

FLBuff PE said:


> Presenting, the new iPad, from Apple:


Awesome!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Ble_PE

Wow, I feel a little dirty after reading that. :blink:


----------



## FLBuff PE

Whatever do you mean? I think they just pretend to be in a Quidditch match.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Whatever do you mean? I think they just pretend to be in a Quidditch match.


Isn't that where they are chasing balls?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever do you mean? I think they just pretend to be in a Quidditch match.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that where they are chasing balls?
Click to expand...

Just one. :blink:


----------



## jeb6294

FLBuff PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever do you mean? I think they just pretend to be in a Quidditch match.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that where they are chasing balls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one. :blink:
Click to expand...

Aren't they chasing one ball and whacking all the other balls with sticks?


----------



## roadwreck

jeb6294 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever do you mean? I think they just pretend to be in a Quidditch match.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that where they are chasing balls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one. :blink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't they chasing one ball and whacking all the other balls with sticks?
Click to expand...

Aren't they chasing one ball while whacking a few others with sticks and trying to get another ball through three holes?


----------



## Dexman PE

IIRC, there is always someone blocking access to the 3 holes...


----------



## Ble_PE

roadwreck said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever do you mean? I think they just pretend to be in a Quidditch match.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that where they are chasing balls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just one. :blink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't they chasing one ball and whacking all the other balls with sticks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't they chasing one ball while whacking a few others with sticks and trying to get another ball through three holes?
Click to expand...

All in front of fans who are playing with their wands.


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> IIRC, there is always someone blocking access to the 3 holes...


Must be an asshole.


----------



## civengPE




----------



## Dleg

:lmao:

Of course, as an engineer, I have to comment that it must be fake because an LCD TV supposedly won't "burn in" images like that. That's a plasma TV problem.


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## Guest

roadwreck said:


> failblog was just blocked by our web filter. The site was deemed to be "obscene/tasteless".


LOL!!!!!!!!! One of my co-workers recently googled Michael Jackson and got the same message!!



Chucktown PE said:


> I wish I'd known, I would have enjoyed being a proverbial fly on the wall in that chat room. That had to be some interesting conversation.


I spent some time over there ... I don't know if I would have called it interesting ... tragically funny, maybe.

JR


----------



## civengPE

This is from the "No Shit" File.

I took this photo yesterday at the grocery store.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## jeb6294

VTEnviro said:


>


I that just a reflection off the glass or is that guy handing over his I.D.? Cause if that's his I.D. where did he keep it?


----------



## Dexman PE

I was just laughing at the fact that the cops are wearing latex gloves...

That and the fact that the far cop is obviously laughing at the situation in front of him.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Like my costume?


----------



## Ble_PE

^Not as much as I like the police girl's one!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

That nurse is hot too...so is the chick in silver on the other side of the door. Where is this party and why wasn't I invited?


----------



## FLBuff PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> That nurse is hot too...so is the chick in silver on the other side of the door. Where is this party and why wasn't I invited?


RGs basement. You'll have to talk to 'The Man'.


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That nurse is hot too...so is the chick in silver on the other side of the door. Where is this party and why wasn't I invited?
> 
> 
> 
> RGs basement. You'll have to talk to 'The Man'.
Click to expand...

And evidently fulfill your obligations as a "Supporting Member".


----------



## FLBuff PE

FLBuff PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That nurse is hot too...so is the chick in silver on the other side of the door. Where is this party and why wasn't I invited?
> 
> 
> 
> RGs basement. You'll have to talk to 'The Man'.
Click to expand...

Before he started remodeling.


----------



## Wolverine

Tequila Goggles:


----------



## TouchDown

Wolvie... I'd stay away from Tequila if I were you.


----------



## Road Guy

Let the man go whaling!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Sschell

^totally seasonally appropriate... why is the one pooping into the basket?


----------



## Chucktown PE




----------



## Chucktown PE

*When you purchase your bike, make sure the color of bike seat is taken into consideration! *


----------



## Dexman PE

lol, chuck. My coworker showed me this exact picture via email less than 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Dexman PE said:


> lol, chuck. My coworker showed me this exact picture via email less than 5 minutes ago.



That's crazy. My dad sent it to me via email about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Chucktown PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, chuck. My coworker showed me this exact picture via email less than 5 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy. My dad sent it to me via email about 15 minutes ago.
Click to expand...

That's nothing. I just looked at it for the first time on an engineering forum not 5 seconds ago.


----------



## Supe

I'd definitely knock her off that bike to find out the truth for myself...


----------



## Dexman PE

Supe said:


> I'd definitely knock her off that bike to find out the truth for myself...


Can we get PE-ness in here for an official ruling?


----------



## Chucktown PE

Supe said:


> I'd definitely knock her off that bike to find out the truth for myself...



I think there's a saying around here when referring to things like tubgirl, meatspin, goatse, etc. which is "there are some things that can't be unseen"


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ Meatspin?


----------



## Chucktown PE

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ Meatspin?



I'll leave it up to one of my illustrious EB.com colleagues to explain it.


----------



## Dexman PE

Chucktown PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Meatspin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave it up to one of my illustrious EB.com colleagues to explain it.
Click to expand...

lets just say it's something that can never be unseen. BTW, thanks chuck for reminding me about it. Dick.


----------



## Master slacker

Guess I'll have to google it at home and not on my work computer, huh?


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Ble_PE

Wow, I'd like to see what's going on under that dress!


----------



## Sschell

under where?


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Wow, I'd like to see what's going on under that dress!



I was busy down there, when the one on the right started tickling me!


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I'd like to see what's going on under that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was busy down there, when the one on the right started tickling me!
Click to expand...

Got any pics? You seem to like to document your experiences.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I'd like to see what's going on under that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was busy down there, when the one on the right started tickling me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got any pics? You seem to like to document your experiences.
Click to expand...


I hadn't had the DSLR yet, so they all came out too dark.

I will say though, she definitely prepped for the occasion!


----------



## Master slacker

As they all should! :laugh:


----------



## Parks and Rec

Anyone see this?

...everyone useless in their own way.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I strive to be aggressively unhelpful.


----------



## Dexman PE




----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Meatspin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave it up to one of my illustrious EB.com colleagues to explain it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets just say it's something that can never be unseen. BTW, thanks chuck for reminding me about it. Dick.
Click to expand...

Google is no longer my friend. :suicide1:


----------



## Dexman PE

HA!


----------



## Master slacker

You know you can't get that image out of your head. You spin me right round, baby, right round. Like a record, baby, right round round round!


----------



## Dexman PE

you saw my post above. it can never be unseen...


----------



## Chucktown PE

Glad I could be of service to you Master Slacker. The funny thing is I've actually never heard of someone seeking out meatspin. They usually get the link in an email, click on it, then hear the music, and see the dongs.

For your next exercise, check out tubgirl.


----------



## Dexman PE

chuck, your knowledge of these things is disturbing...


----------



## Chucktown PE

Dexman PE said:


> chuck, your knowledge of these things is disturbing...



Even more disturbing is that this entire body of knowledge was learned from EB.com.


----------



## Dark Knight

Chucktown PE said:


> Even more disturbing is that this entire body of knowledge was learned from EB.com.


Sadly true


----------



## Wolverine

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Flyer_PE

> This is the pull off SR 61 and Adamsdale Rd. in Shuylkill Haven.The deer was hit there.
> 
> The couch was dumped there previously.
> 
> Day two the deer was on the couch.
> 
> Day three the end table and lamp showed up.
> 
> Day four the TV and TV stand showed up.
> 
> And then everybody started taking pictures.
> 
> The Trooper had to call PENN DOT and wait because of all the people stopping to take pictures. I LOVE SCHUYLKILL COUNTY!!!!


Edit: Replaced link with attached picture


----------



## Wolverine

:GotPics:


----------



## Master slacker

we need moar funnies


----------



## Dexman PE




----------



## Dark Knight

Master slacker said:


> we need moar funnies


Visit Ihascheese.com

They have a lot of funny moars


----------



## Master slacker

I prefer icanhascheezburger.com.

p.s. - 1000th post. w00t! :woot:


----------



## Dark Knight

Master slacker said:


> I prefer icanhascheezburger.com.
> p.s. - 1000th post. w00t! :woot:


Maybe that is the one. I do not go into those site with my work laptop.


----------



## Master slacker

Dark Knight said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer icanhascheezburger.com.
> p.s. - 1000th post. w00t! :woot:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that is the one. I do not go into those site with my work laptop.
Click to expand...

Have you googled "meatspin" from work. It's... uh... SFW. :17:


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## Chucktown PE

Didn't we propose this as the solution to our country's energy problems? I thought we said unicorn farts but I bet unicorn piss has just as much latent energy content as unicorn farts.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> Didn't we propose this as the solution to our country's energy problems? I thought we said unicorn farts but I bet unicorn piss has just as much latent energy content as unicorn farts.


Yeah, but it's not as clean burning.


----------



## cement

^^ :f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## Fluvial

That is the weirdest looking unicorn ass I have ever seen.


----------



## Fluvial

Here is something cool. Bacon torch cuts through metal:




From here: http://www.popsci.com/bacon


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## frazil

How'd you get my picture?!


----------



## Dark Knight

Chucktown PE said:


> Didn't we propose this as the solution to our country's energy problems? I thought we said unicorn farts but I bet unicorn piss has just as much latent energy content as unicorn farts.
> View attachment 3215


That is, in a 1 @ 10 scale, a 10 in the Gay-o-meter. Are you watching the men figure skating too?


----------



## Ble_PE

Fluvial said:


> That is the weirdest looking unicorn ass I have ever seen.


How many unicorn ass's have you seen?


----------



## Wolverine

I object since clearly that's not a unicorn - the nearest thing I can find to it is "Hayagriva" of Hindu legend, the body of a man but the head of a horse, or the minotaur of Greek mythology, but that was a bull not horse, and anyway none of that really matters since it's the _rainbows _ themselves that are the important new energy source proposed by Bill Gates, and neither unicorns, minotaurs, and Hayagriva are required since we have an abundance of rainbow power.

Now if you could harness :f_115m_e45d7af: Power ....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^How does a centaur wipe its ass?


----------



## DVINNY

Fluvial said:


> That is the weirdest looking unicorn ass I have ever seen.






Ble_PE said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the weirdest looking unicorn ass I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> How many unicorn ass's have you seen?
Click to expand...

beat me to my comment


----------



## wilheldp_PE

VTEnviro said:


> ^How does a centaur wipe its ass?


Have you ever seen a horse wipe it's ass? The answer is, he doesn't.


----------



## Chucktown PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^How does a centaur wipe its ass?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a horse wipe it's ass? The answer is, he doesn't.
Click to expand...


The answer is not that simple. I will kindly request that you go on over to the HOF thread for the answer to this ages old question.


----------



## Wolverine

VTEnviro said:


> ^How does a centaur wipe its ass?


Stupid question... everybody knows a centaur wipes it's arse with a unicorn...

...on a plane on a treadmill.


----------



## Master slacker

Chucktown PE said:


>





Wolverine said:


> I object since clearly that's not a unicorn - the nearest thing I can find to it is "Hayagriva" of Hindu legend, the body of a man but the head of a horse, or the minotaur of Greek mythology, but that was a bull not horse, and anyway none of that really matters since it's the _rainbows _ themselves that are the important new energy source proposed by Bill Gates, and neither unicorns, minotaurs, and Hayagriva are required since we have an abundance of rainbow power.


Here's the real answer on what that thing is:


----------



## Chucktown PE

Either way, Al Gore says that's the solution to our enegy problems so suck it.


----------



## Fluvial

I need to get this:


----------



## csb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtKkyrZtUaM...player_embedded

+100 LOTR


----------



## Wolverine

^^^ Nice.

But:






+1 SW, -1 BO


----------



## csb

Damnit! Now this means bailouts for Darth Vader and gay Stormtroopers!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^


----------



## csb




----------



## Master slacker

Is that supposed to deter you from standing near the edge or entice you to stand near it? :huh:


----------



## akwooly

Wolverine said:


> ^^^ Nice.
> But:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 SW, -1 BO


think of all the jobs that were created by the construction of the death star.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

akwooly said:


> think of all the jobs that were created by the construction of the death star.


And it's subsequent destruction and re-construction. Keep following that cycle, and people will have employment for generations...assuming they have time to procreate before being destroyed along with a partially re-constructed death star.


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## frazil

don't they ever get tired?!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## Wolverine

[SIZE=14pt]WHEN NEWS STORIES COLLIDE:[/SIZE]



> *Tour de France Competitor Levi Leipheimer: Spay and Neuter—It's as Easy as ABC*He's a seasoned competitor in the most grueling cycling races around the world. But between training sessions, Leipheimer still manages to find time to help unwanted animals. Leipheimer and his wife, Odessa Gunn, run Freedom Hill, a foundation they started to provide financial assistance to animal organizations. The busy world-class athlete recently posed for PETA's first ever animal birth control (ABC) PSA with his animal companion Bandit—who was rescued from a situation of neglect in Girona, Spain—to encourage people to help reduce companion animal overpopulation.





> *Pet Owners Face Danger From Above*March 10, 2010 - 9:46 AM |
> 
> Most pet owners take steps to protect their animals. In Santa Rosa, California, Odessa Gunn worried a car or coyote might one day claim the lives of her dogs, which is why she and her husband, renowned American bicyclist Levi Leipheimer, fenced in their property.
> 
> But now they're mourning the loss of their beloved Chihuahua, Trooper, and nursing their other dog, Bandit, back to health. The attacker came from an unlikely place -- the sky.
> 
> Gunn had just let her dogs out into the backyard and was preparing to join them. She recalls, "in the time it took me to put my boots on, I heard what sounded like a really horrendous cat screeching noise. I thought it was a mountain lion or a bobcat or something."
> 
> In fact, it was a pair of Great Horned Owls, birds that typically eat rats and squirrels. On this recent night, the birds set their sites on larger prey. From out of the darkness, the two owls swooped down and attacked Trooper and Bandit, just feet away from where Gunn stood.
> 
> After a violent struggle, Bandit escaped, bloody and limping, but Trooper was carried off and hasn't been seen since. No fur. No blood. Nothing.


Meet Bandit:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dleg

Let me see if this works:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Hanging a little to the left this morning I see.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Chucktown PE

Is that the storm trooper that Dleg likes so much?


----------



## cement

I'm going to have nightmares from that.


----------



## FLBuff PE

^Here's another one for you, then:


----------



## Chucktown PE

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## cement

hey, at least you know what you are getting


----------



## DVINNY

WHY? WHY?

So much for my stormtrooper thingy. Dleg can have it.


----------



## FLBuff PE

+1,000 LOTR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Guest

Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!

Let the nightmares begin ... between gay stormtroopers and angela merkle offering up her version of global warming (aka check out my hot box) ...

JR


----------



## Dleg

I'm pretty sure I found a true female stormtrooper before.... But I;ve lost all itnerest now!



VTEnviro said:


>


Now on the other hand, I'll take concertina girl any day... That makes me want to get mine out and start practicing early for Talk Like a Pirate Day.


----------



## Ble_PE

I see accordion girl and just think she's trying to take a shit in the dryer.


----------



## Supe

jregieng said:


> and angela merkle offering up her version of global warming (aka check out my hot box) ...


uke:


----------



## TranspoVA

Im still traumatized by the storm trooper...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## frazil

wow. vt strikes again.


----------



## MA_PE

VT it's not fair you posting pictures of wicked Uncle Ernie from your family album.


----------



## Dark Knight

I am really concerned about VT


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'll title that one, "Why you shouldn't take up MA's offer to hang out at his place after $2 pints."



> I am really concerned about VT


You know I'm your hero.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

For PE-ness


----------



## roadwreck

VTEnviro said:


>


my grocery store sells this.


----------



## TranspoVA

Im assuming you buy it in bulk then...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ I'm sure he can't resist the thick consistency and saltiness


----------



## roadwreck

TranspoVA said:


> Im assuming you buy it in bulk then...


why do you ask? Do you need me to send you some?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^I bet he'd love a nice hot batch.


----------



## Dexman PE

VTEnviro said:


> ^I bet he'd love a nice hot batch.


Looks like an ingredient for creamy Sum Yun Gai soup


----------



## Master slacker

VTEnviro said:


> ^I bet he'd love a nice hot batch.


Hot... cold... he'll take it any way he can get it.


----------



## TranspoVA

I hear its chocked full of protein


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Master slacker said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^I bet he'd love a nice hot batch.
> 
> 
> 
> Hot... cold... he'll take it any way he can get it.
Click to expand...

Accepting deliveries in the rear?


----------



## Ble_PE

Just make sure you let it simmer for a little while before you deliver it. There's nothing worse than having it blow up in their face as soon as you get started.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

The last time I let it simmer in the crockpot for at least 4 hours or so.


----------



## Master slacker

Damn! That's a long time. The last time I was able to let it simmer for that long was in my early 20's!


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> Damn! That's a long time. The last time I was able to let it simmer for that long was in my early 20's!


And three sheets to the wind!


----------



## Master slacker

Windows are usually closed whenever I let it simmer for even the shortest amount of time. Too many distractions.


----------



## DVINNY

you're all warped.

I love it.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

DEFLATED


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

For VT


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

One of my favs


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## ElCid03

DVINNY said:


>



These pictures rock! Is this one real though?


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ Yeah, it's real. She has a bungee cord attached to her ankles.


----------



## Dleg

LOL. I wish I could get "iSUX" on cable, too!


----------



## Santiagj

Close the window! You're letting the stank out!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Road Guy

:unitedstates:

bike.bmp


----------



## FLBuff PE

This one's for Wolverine:


----------



## Wolverine

The more I thought about this, the funnier it got. Transitioning from something mellow into a raging blaze of fiery stringwork, while singing about it would be pretty cool.

DOH! I just realized... too late, already been done. Guitar Hero III, Metallica, "One". I think that kinda fits the description.

All it needs is some lyrics that say, "Hey, try to keep up with this, a$$ho1e!"


----------



## Dark Knight

...


----------



## Dark Knight

...


----------



## Dark Knight

Excellent reference for the PE Test


----------



## Dark Knight

Take that one...


----------



## Wolverine

^^^ Phhffft. As if there was any doubt. I think it's pretty common knowledge.

They might as well make a shirt that says "Hey, the sky is blue."


----------



## FLBuff PE

Follow-up, for Wolvie:


----------



## jeb6294

FLBuff PE said:


> Follow-up, for Wolvie:


Am I the only one who thinks the dad kinda looks like a penis?


----------



## cement

I don't see it.


----------



## DVINNY

and the first graph looks like a pair of saggy titties


----------



## Dexman PE

I know a doctor who can fix the sag...


----------



## Master slacker

jeb6294 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Follow-up, for Wolvie:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks the dad kinda looks like a penis?
Click to expand...

Is thtat what you typicaly think about on saturday nights?


----------



## jeb6294

Master slacker said:


> Is thtat what you typicaly think about on saturday nights?


Actually I posted it on FRIDAY night. Who's lame now?!?!

...BOOHYAH!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Well... I... uh...

I knew you thought about those kinds of things on Friday night because, of course, you posted that on Friday. I was just curious if that thought process continued on to Saturday.


----------



## csb

Problem with electrical engineers is they are always trying to use the shocker...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Dark Knight

csb said:


> Problem with electrical engineers is they are always trying to use the shocker...


and to some of them, Relay Engineers, the operating time is measured in milliseconds :rotflmao:


----------



## csb




----------



## DVINNY

^^ Very well played


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

roadwreck said:


>


Don't you know his family must be so proud........


----------



## roadwreck

Big Lots?


----------



## Supe

Slightly used and returned?


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Wolverine

[No message]


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## DVINNY

roadwreck said:


> Big Lots?


DAMN, that is SOOOO Wrong. You know mine were Durex too. I will copy and send this pic to my wife. It will make her mad at me for another week again, but will be so worth it.


----------



## Dexman PE

&lt;--- hasn't worn a condom since 2004


----------



## Ble_PE

So are you shooting blanks or just not getting any?


----------



## Dexman PE

Still as potent as ever, just made the wife turn off the oven. Well, that and the "not getting any" part too...


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> &lt;--- hasn't worn a condom since 2004


I second that. "Pulling out" has worked for my wife and me just fine. When we decided to have a baby, I changed the control logic of "pulling out" from 1 to 0. Less than a month later baby MS was installed and initiated. After delivery, logic went back to 1 and no more installations have been recognized. :bananadoggywow:


----------



## Dexman PE

Whats the fun in pulling out?


----------



## Chucktown PE

Master slacker said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;--- hasn't worn a condom since 2004
> 
> 
> 
> I second that. "Pulling out" has worked for my wife and me just fine. When we decided to have a baby, I changed the control logic of "pulling out" from 1 to 0. Less than a month later baby MS was installed and initiated. After delivery, logic went back to 1 and no more installations have been recognized. :bananadoggywow:
Click to expand...





Dexman PE said:


> Whats the fun in pulling out?


That's no fun at all. My wife had some thing installed in her uterus which is supposedly more effective than having your tubes tied.


----------



## Dexman PE

The "assure" procedure? That's what my wife had done.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I think my wife's is called an IUD. It's good for 5 years and you can have it removed if you want more kids.


----------



## Dexman PE

Nope, my wife's is permanent. It's basically a wire that is inserted into the tubes that cause the tubes to grow scar tissue until sealed.


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


> Nope, my wife's is permanent. It's basically a wire that is inserted into the tubes that cause the tubes to grow scar tissue until sealed.


Do they make one to install in a woman's mouth?


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, my wife's is permanent. It's basically a wire that is inserted into the tubes that cause the tubes to grow scar tissue until sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they make one to install in a woman's mouth?
Click to expand...

That would mean no more BJs on Steak and BJ day!


----------



## Dexman PE

unless the BJ is the thing filling her mouth, then every day would be BJ day...


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, my wife's is permanent. It's basically a wire that is inserted into the tubes that cause the tubes to grow scar tissue until sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they make one to install in a woman's mouth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would mean no more BJs on Steak and BJ day!
Click to expand...

That's a sacrifice I'd be willing to make. I'm sure there's another hole I could find somewhere that they don't talk out of.


----------



## Master slacker

No, women talk out of those, too. Except only grumbles are spoken...


----------



## frazil

Supe said:


> That's a sacrifice I'd be willing to make. I'm sure there's another hole I could find somewhere that they don't talk out of.


It's too bad there's no procedure that could stop you from typing.


----------



## roadwreck

frazil said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sacrifice I'd be willing to make. I'm sure there's another hole I could find somewhere that they don't talk out of.
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad there's no procedure that could stop you from typing.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure there is, if I'm not mistaken I believe that procedure is called The Banhammer.


----------



## Chucktown PE

It appears that Supe kind of stepped in it. Things not going so good with the lady friend Supe?


----------



## bigray76

Chucktown PE said:


> It appears that Supe kind of stepped in it. Things not going so good with the lady friend Supe?


Supe, are you married yet??? I haven't been around that much to keep up on things...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

frazil said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sacrifice I'd be willing to make. I'm sure there's another hole I could find somewhere that they don't talk out of.
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad there's no procedure that could stop you from typing.
Click to expand...

:appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## cement

I was wondering how long it would take before the wave crested on this. :bio: :bio: :bio:

and :banhim:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sacrifice I'd be willing to make. I'm sure there's another hole I could find somewhere that they don't talk out of.
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad there's no procedure that could stop you from typing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :appl: :appl: :appl:
Click to expand...

Bravo Frazil!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Chucktown PE

Did Supe really get banned?


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Chucktown PE

Bummer, it was nice knowing him. He did make some off color comments every now and again, but don't we all? I guess NCCarguy is going to have to pick up the slack in the sexual exploits department.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Yep, the decision was made. His services are no longer required here.


----------



## Dexman PE

ummm, he was posting here as recently as 30 min ago...

I hate April 1st.


----------



## BluSkyy

I also don't buy it. That would be a silly thing to ban someone over.


----------



## roadwreck

BluSkyy said:


> I also don't buy it. That would be a silly thing to ban someone over.


You would question The Banhammer? hmy:

:banhim:


----------



## BluSkyy

bah, that's not how you do it. You gotta work up to it...get the crowd screaming for my blood.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

BluSkyy said:


> I also don't buy it. That would be a silly thing to ban someone over.


really?

I got banned from a site one time because I disagreed with a moderater over snout houses and whether they should be outlawed.

Then again, it happened after I calculated how much the health care bill, with single payer, would add to each tax return. He suspended me for two weeks and removed every post I'd made in that thread.


----------



## Dexman PE

I got banned on a poker website with only 2 posts, and both were actually poker based...

Then got banned on a different site because the two owners of the site got into a fight. I had nothing to do with the fight (didn't even post or comment on it). Owner A kept the original site, while Owner B started his own. I followed Owner B, where I was promoted to Admin. When I got promoted, Owner A banned me from his site...


----------



## DVINNY

I don't think I've ever banned anybody. When do I get to pull the plug on someone?

that freakin' VT, always early on the button


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## wilheldp_PE




----------



## BluSkyy

Capt Worley PE said:


> BluSkyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't buy it. That would be a silly thing to ban someone over.
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> I got banned from a site one time because I disagreed with a moderater over snout houses and whether they should be outlawed.
> 
> Then again, it happened after I calculated how much the health care bill, with single payer, would add to each tax return. He suspended me for two weeks and removed every post I'd made in that thread.
Click to expand...

I was wrong it seems. Examples of silly banning rationale don't really demonstrate your point, IMO. They just show that you've been banned from forums for stupid reasons.

Not my house, I'm not privy to the relevant facts etc. etc. and I'm off my soapbox and done.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

wilheldp_PE said:


>


I just got this one. Nice.


----------



## goodal

wilheldp_PE said:


>


Sorry. took me a while on this one...


----------



## roadwreck

not really funny, more bizarre (IMO). This is the picture on the SI.com main page. It looks like a floating Scheyer (sp?) just punched Howard in the face. If the Dookies could fly they should have won by more than 2 points.


----------



## mizzoueng

Looks like a scene from Mortal Combat

FINISH HIM!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ Looks like he's about to finish him off with the infamous spin blossom nut squash.


----------



## Wolverine

[No message]


----------



## Wolverine

[No message]


----------



## Wolverine

[No message]


----------



## Wolverine

[No message]


----------



## DVINNY

MAD PROPS ^^^^


----------



## Sschell

that was sick! I want one in the donkey punch position though.


----------



## Master slacker

ewwww.... that would make it teh gheyness!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE

^^ Is it bad that I laughed when I saw that?


----------



## Master slacker

It can't be bad because I laughed, too. And I'm not a bad person.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Supe

^^^ My hero.

He can do that, but even then, you know he's still going to bow chicka wow-wow once she stands back up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

DV's are red xs...


----------



## Master slacker

ROFLCOPTER at DV's! :spit:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

[SIZE=36pt]_*YEEEEEAH!!!!*_[/SIZE]


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## ElCid03

Very disturbing


----------



## Paul S

All of that fruit just ruins that picture.


----------



## Ble_PE

Bacon Pron!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## TouchDown

Why is it that the Manatee looks like it's ass is exploding? Maybe he ate Mexican for lunch?


----------



## ElCid03

VTEnviro said:


>



Preach it!!


----------



## goodal




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## cement

must be the Denver archdiocese


----------



## Dexman PE

Got this ad when I went to yahoo, even IE8 is trying to harness the power of the 3 wolf shirt...


----------



## Supe

It needs to harness its power since it sucks the big one at everything.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Master slacker

Ultraman! NOOOOoooooo!!!


----------



## Undertaker

This is my favorite thread. December 2008 was the last time I looked into it. It has changed a lot. Not as funny as it used to be.


----------



## TouchDown

Undertaker - haven't seen you around in a while. Maybe you could add to the pics? I think we're just low on material.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## humner

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Thank you Capt, thank you very much. By the way, thank you very much!


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## ElCid03

Well done!


----------



## KEG

Now that was a great way to kick off the day! Thanks DV!


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Road Guy

DVINNY said:


>


is that water jug bent at the top?


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Master slacker

Thank goodness it's not a crime to THINK certain things...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DVINNY said:


>


Saw this at the park yesterday, made me think of this post.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Chucktown PE

VTEnviro said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this at the park yesterday, made me think of this post.
Click to expand...


Camel toe alert.


----------



## Supe

This is the best series of posts in the history of EB.com.


----------



## Master slacker

I could post some, but they _might_ be considered "porn". PSSHHH


----------



## Chucktown PE

Curves is awesome. I just keep looking at it. It's almost as good as jeans girl.


----------



## Master slacker

What about tub girl?


----------



## NCcarguy

Who is this "tub girl" we speak of?


----------



## Master slacker

Don't google it at work!!!! NSFW


----------



## Santiagj

Tub girl is not safe for viewing period. Remember things seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Master slacker

SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Supe

The more I look at it (which is quite a bit), the more I think Curves Girl just might have the most perfect body of all time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Supe said:


> The more I look at it (which is quite a bit), the more I think *Tub Girl* just might have the most perfect body of all time.


Whatever floats it for you...


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ Yikes!


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## Supe

VTEnviro said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more I look at it (which is quite a bit), the more I think *Tub Girl* just might have the most perfect body of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever floats it for you...
Click to expand...


I'm sure there's a fine looking young lass beneath the poop geyser.


----------



## Master slacker

That's like saying you'll kiss the 2 girls 1 cup chicks after they brush their teeth. BLECH!


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> That's like saying you'll kiss the 2 girls 1 cup chicks after they brush their teeth. BLECH!



Who do you think loaned them their cup in the first place?!


----------



## Master slacker

rppearso?


----------



## Chucktown PE

Master slacker said:


> rppearso?


I don't think rrpearso was in to that. I think he was in to PIIHB.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Wolverine said:


>


It looks like somebody kicked that chick's ass.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Supe said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's like saying you'll kiss the 2 girls 1 cup chicks after they brush their teeth. BLECH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think loaned them their cup in the first place?!
Click to expand...


----------



## Master slacker

Mike posted a funny!


----------



## bigray76

Now that's funny!


----------



## ElCid03

DVINNY said:


>



I second Supe's nomination!


----------



## Master slacker

I agree. That is simply phenomenal. It really is.


----------



## TouchDown

She had great posture.


----------



## Dexman PE

I am about 99% sure I saw Curves girl while surfing porn a few weeks ago. I will need to see if I can find it again...


----------



## Santiagj

Is she Eve Lawrence?


----------



## Supe

I hope we get a positive ID, because I'll be Googling the pants off her when I get home.


----------



## Dexman PE

Supe said:


> I hope we get a positive ID, because I'll be Googling the pants off her when I get home.


But she is already not wearing any pants...

Perhaps you mean you'll be Googling the shirt off her?


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we get a positive ID, because I'll be Googling the pants off her when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> But she is already not wearing any pants...
> 
> Perhaps you mean you'll be Googling the shirt off her?
Click to expand...


I want to Google everything off of her and Google myself on top of her.


----------



## Santiagj

To me it looks like Eve Lawrence with her hair dyed. Dex, do some comparisons and let me know if you come up with the same conclusion.


----------



## Dexman PE

Was checking some images on my phone (to keep the work comp clean), and it looks close, but I don't think it's her.

BTW, I love the fact that picture is the first thing that shows up when I click the "get new" link for this thread...


----------



## Master slacker

I would split her in 'twine!


----------



## Supe

Based on further review, that is not Eve Lawrence. She is both heavier, and has more outwardly directed nipples.


----------



## ElCid03

We must find this out!


----------



## Dexman PE

New page, so she got reposted at the top...


----------



## bigray76

Dexman... you are a very, very good man for doing that...


----------



## Chucktown PE

Thanks Dex. I think I'm going to make that little woman my desktop background.


----------



## Dexman PE

No luck finding the mysterious Curves girl, but I did find these:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## wilheldp_PE

That facebook conversation is pretty epic.


----------



## bigray76

wilheldp_PE said:


> That facebook conversation is pretty epic.


Classic!


----------



## Paul S

Good stuff.


----------



## Master slacker

TTT for Curves


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DVINNY said:


>


Where's her belly button?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


>


I've seen that on a sci fi board I lurk on. Mr. Sulu would love all that sausage.


----------



## MA_PE

I always suspected Sulu was a sausage lover.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Dexman PE

Spent another hour last night researching curves girl last night. I do know that "poster" existed as early as August 2008, but I still haven't been able to track down the original photo.


----------



## ElCid03

Dexman PE said:


> Spent another hour last night researching curves girl last night. I do know that "poster" existed as early as August 2008, but I still haven't been able to track down the original photo.


Your tenacity is most impressive! The Facebook post belongs in the Hall of Fame people. All she needed was to wear a Snuggie while being choked....


----------



## Supe

Good work, detective Dex. Please stay hot on the trail.


----------



## rudy

VTEnviro said:


> Where's her belly button?


Probably got lost during surgery. I'm too lazy to search for it... there was a trailer for the Charlie's Angels movie where Demi Moore's belly button looked out of place. More power to Demi for looking so great. Just happened to notice the belly button looked out of place.


----------



## agni




----------



## humner

I have no response, just, none, not even a question on that last pic


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Green Man Suits are showing up at a ton of sporting events. I had never seen one until I went back to Rose for Homecoming, and one of the actives in my fraternity had one. One of the guys from my graduating class ended up wearing it while playing beer pong later that night.


----------



## Supe

There was a green man in that photo? All I saw was a hot blonde in a beige tank top with a great rack.


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> TTT for Curves


Might want to try googling Pure Dee.

You are welcome.


----------



## Supe

I hope to God you're right.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Ble_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for Curves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to try googling Pure Dee.
> 
> You are welcome.
Click to expand...


Is that safe for work?


----------



## Ble_PE

I would probably wait until you get home. She does a lot of teasing...

I looked it up on my phone just in case.


----------



## DVINNY

Ble PE deserves an award for that detective work! WELL DONE !


----------



## Ble_PE

Thank you, thank you. Just glad to be of service.


----------



## Dark Knight

Ble_PE said:


> Thank you, thank you. Just glad to be of service.


:appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> I would probably wait until you get home. She does a lot of teasing...
> I looked it up on my phone just in case.



Does she stop teasing at any point and get down to business? If she doesn't, then that time is better spent at the strip club, where I can be teased in 3DD.


----------



## Paul S

Thanks Ble. At least someone does serious work around here!


----------



## Chucktown PE

So how'd you find her Ble?


----------



## Ble_PE

I seemed to remember her from past viewing, so I went to a website that had lists of models. I browsed through the P's since I thought that was what her name started with, and BAM, found it!

Supe, I can't remember if she goes full or not, but I seem to remember more than teasing...


----------



## Supe

Ble, you are a glimmer of hope in an otherwise dismal Monday.


----------



## Ble_PE

I try...


----------



## bigray76

This is going to be a long week, isn't it?


----------



## humner

Now this is a serious OSHA issue. If you notice, the wooden poles are white pine, not the recommended red oak. Also you will notice only 2 poles set at approximately 15 degrees, not the mandatory 22 1/2 degrees. As luck would have it, the worker is wearing an inflatable neck guard that will lessen impact if the boulder slips.


----------



## Dexman PE

Ble_PE said:


> I seemed to remember her from past viewing, so I went to a website that had lists of models. I browsed through the P's since I thought that was what her name started with, and BAM, found it!
> Supe, I can't remember if she goes full or not, but I seem to remember more than teasing...


From what I remember, there is more than just teasing


----------



## Supe

Well, Pure Dee was in fact correct, though I was a bit disappointed at the lackluster quantity of video I could find.


----------



## cement

it seems she may be pure dee, but not real dee


----------



## Supe

If I can grab them, they're real to me!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

She apparently had a website of her own, that has recently shut down. Also, she goes 99% full nude. She always covers up the "camel toe" bits.


----------



## Supe

= lame.


----------



## Ble_PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> She apparently had a website of her own, that has recently shut down. Also, she goes 99% full nude. She always covers up the "camel toe" bits.


Not always...


----------



## Supe

I wonder how much it would cost me to order the "Pure Dee" package for MIAF? I'd leave MIAF's butt, though.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> I wonder how much it would cost me to order the "Pure Dee" package for MIAF? I'd leave MIAF's butt, though.


I hear Dexman has some knowledge of package pricing, you should give him a holler.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much it would cost me to order the "Pure Dee" package for MIAF? I'd leave MIAF's butt, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Dexman has some knowledge of package pricing, you should give him a holler.
Click to expand...


^^ What he said.


----------



## bigray76

Supe said:


> I wonder how much it would cost me to order the "Pure Dee" package for MIAF? I'd leave MIAF's butt, though.


:GotPics:


----------



## Dexman PE

I've already posted the website for Mrs. Dex's doctor, he's always willing to provide a free consultation. Plus, I would even offer to let you stay at our house if you wanted to come by for a consultation.

I do know boobs vary from $6000 (low end of the good doctors) up to $20K depending on the "name brand" of the doctor, how much nip/tuck work needs to be done, type of implant, etc.

No idea on the pricing for lipo, and nip/tuck for other things. I'm strictly a boob guy.


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


> I've already posted the website for Mrs. Dex's doctor, he's always willing to provide a free consultation. Plus, I would even offer to let you stay at our house if you wanted to come by for a consultation.



I'm assuming you mean a consultation with Mrs. Dex's doctor, and not Mrs. Dex herself.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Dexman PE said:


>


For snick...


----------



## Dexman PE

Nice. I'll have to post the website that has the entire photoshoot that picture comes from once I get home.


----------



## Dleg

Supe said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already posted the website for Mrs. Dex's doctor, he's always willing to provide a free consultation. Plus, I would even offer to let you stay at our house if you wanted to come by for a consultation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you mean a consultation with Mrs. Dex's doctor, and not Mrs. Dex herself.
Click to expand...

He's gotta pay for the boobs somehow...

:Banane20: :joke:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Why is she wearing a bra? What a buzzkill.


----------



## Road Guy

Less talking more pictures


----------



## FLBuff PE

Yes sir!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Dude, don't fuck with the Monkees! I watched them on Nick At Nite for years.


----------



## Chucktown PE

This guy also says "don't fuck with the monkeys".


----------



## Dexman PE

Link deleted.

My apologies.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> ^Dude, don't fuck with the Monkees!


x3

in the late 70's i saw the Monkees at a small club down the cape. It was peter, mickey and davy. mike nesmith had left the band. more recently (mid 90's) mickey and davy gave a free concert at the hatch shell in boston sponsored by a local oldies radio station.


----------



## SSmith

_Deleted link to porno site_


----------



## Chucktown PE

I agree, I was on my work computer, luckily not at work, but is there any way the IT people at my company could see that I went to that site?


----------



## bigray76

Chucktown PE said:


> I agree, I was on my work computer, luckily not at work, but is there any way the IT people at my company could see that I went to that site?


I think it would only show up in your history and cookies... which you can clear/delete. As long as you weren't connected to the company's internet, you should be okay.


----------



## Chucktown PE

bigray76 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I was on my work computer, luckily not at work, but is there any way the IT people at my company could see that I went to that site?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would only show up in your history and cookies... which you can clear/delete. As long as you weren't connected to the company's internet, you should be okay.
Click to expand...

Thanks bigray. I vote (not that my vote matters) for the banhammer for this one. You can really get people in trouble with that kind of crap.

:banhim:


----------



## roadwreck

Chucktown PE said:


> bigray76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I was on my work computer, luckily not at work, but is there any way the IT people at my company could see that I went to that site?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would only show up in your history and cookies... which you can clear/delete. As long as you weren't connected to the company's internet, you should be okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bigray. I vote (not that my vote matters) for the banhammer for this one. You can really get people in trouble with that kind of crap.
> 
> :banhim:
Click to expand...

You are absolutely right Chucktown, your vote doesn't matter.


----------



## Denis

We're living in a dictatorship.  A self-perpetuating autocracy in which the working classes...


----------



## Otter

you can do what you want to us, but we won't sit here and listen to you badmouth the United States of America!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE

Chucktown PE said:


> bigray76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I was on my work computer, luckily not at work, but is there any way the IT people at my company could see that I went to that site?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would only show up in your history and cookies... which you can clear/delete. As long as you weren't connected to the company's internet, you should be okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bigray. I vote (not that my vote matters) for the banhammer for this one. You can really get people in trouble with that kind of crap.
> 
> :banhim:
Click to expand...

hey, I at least labeled my link as NSFW. If you still clicked on it, it's your own fault. And for the record, the only reason I said it was NSFW was because there were links to other more obvious NSFW sites, but there was ZERO nudity on the link I provided.


----------



## cement

we were talking about what SSmith posted. it has been expunged now.


----------



## Chucktown PE

yes, to clarify, I was irritated at SSmith's post for hardcore porn.


----------



## Road Guy

Back to the monkees, they suck!


----------



## Kephart P.E.

I agree, as a small child I saw the Monkeys on TV and erroneously believed that they where the Beatles -and it confused me because even at 5 yr old I couldn't figure out why people though these d-bags where so cool.


----------



## MA_PE

Kephart P.E. said:


> I agree, as a small child I saw the Monkeys on TV and erroneously believed that they where the Beatles -and it confused me because even at 5 yr old I couldn't figure out why people though these d-bags where so cool.


here's why they were cool.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Not one of Jeffries's better cars.

I still love 'Daydream Believer.'


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## Bman




----------



## FLBuff PE

^That guy seems legit...


----------



## SSmith

Chucktown PE said:


> yes, to clarify, I was irritated at SSmith's post for hardcore porn.


Huh? I followed the link that was given in the post above mine. There wasn't anything nearly naked in the link I gave. It was every bit as clothed as the "Curves" poster that's been floating around for the past few pages...


----------



## Chucktown PE

SSmith said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, to clarify, I was irritated at SSmith's post for hardcore porn.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? I followed the link that was given in the post above mine. There wasn't anything nearly naked in the link I gave. It was every bit as clothed as the "Curves" poster that's been floating around for the past few pages...
Click to expand...


That's ridiculous. Please refrain from posting links to porn in the future.


----------



## SSmith

It's not ridiculous. Dexman did the research that pointed to a photo shoot of Pure Dee that included the picture being used in the Curves photo that is bouncing around here the past few pages. My comment and link was to a picture from that photo shoot collection from Dexman's link where she looked meth'd out (IMHO) instead of smoking hot. *She had on the same exact clothing that that picture had on.*

Did you follow the link? Did you see something different?



Chucktown PE said:


> SSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, to clarify, I was irritated at SSmith's post for hardcore porn.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? I followed the link that was given in the post above mine. There wasn't anything nearly naked in the link I gave. It was every bit as clothed as the "Curves" poster that's been floating around for the past few pages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous. Please refrain from posting links to porn in the future.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chucktown PE

SSmith said:


> It's not ridiculous. Dexman did the research that pointed to a photo shoot of Pure Dee that included the picture being used in the Curves photo that is bouncing around here the past few pages. My comment and link was to a picture from that photo shoot collection from Dexman's link where she looked meth'd out (IMHO) instead of smoking hot. *She had on the same exact clothing that that picture had on.*
> Did you follow the link? Did you see something different?



Both cement and I clicked on the link and it did not take me to anything like what you describe above. It was hardcore porn and Pure Dee was nowhere in it.


----------



## cement

I'd say we call it an honest mistake and leave it at that.


----------



## Freon

cement said:


> I'd say we call it an honest mistake and leave it at that.



I second the motion


----------



## Kephart P.E.

I am guessing you guys got some sort of webpage redirect. I got the Puredee site.

Also NSFW is different at every office. In mine it is a extremely loose term.


----------



## Paul S

Maybe a movie rating scheme would be better?


----------



## Dexman PE

Paul S said:


> Maybe a movie rating scheme would be better?


No because by current standards, boobs can be seen in PG13 movies, which was the rating of the original title,,,


----------



## humner

Kephart P.E. said:


> I am guessing you guys got some sort of webpage redirect. I got the Puredee site.
> Also NSFW is different at every office. In mine it is a extremely loose term.


I got to a site also with her in the shower looking all drugged up, needless to say, when pics like that are up in the site here, some are bound to have links to a porn site. I don't think any one was trying to be too nasty with her pics.


----------



## frazil




----------



## DVINNY

^^^^

Who the F*&amp;K is Steve?

And why hang out with him?


----------



## jmbeck

DVINNY said:


> ^^^^Who the F*&amp;K is Steve?
> 
> And why hang out with him?


Wait, you don't know Steve?

I guess we know about you, huh? DVINNY = NOT COOL


----------



## Capt Worley PE

jmbeck said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Who the F*&amp;K is Steve?
> 
> And why hang out with him?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you don't know Steve?
> 
> I guess we know about you, huh? DVINNY = NOT COOL
Click to expand...

ZING!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## frazil

^ :lmao:

#18 is online friends, so I guess we're cool, right?


----------



## Chucktown PE

VTEnviro said:


>



That is not at all what I pictured DV looking like.


----------



## Dexman PE

Chucktown PE said:


> That is not at all what I pictured DV looking like.


Now I really don't want to see any pictures of DV and Supe (the Centaur)...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Chucktown PE said:


> That is not at all what I pictured DV looking like.


----------



## Sschell

DVINNY said:


> ^^^^Who the F*&amp;K is Steve?
> 
> And why hang out with him?


dude... I the F*&amp;K am Steve.


----------



## frazil

dude...you don't even know how to speak european


----------



## Capt Worley PE

frazil said:


> dude...you don't even know how to speak european


But he does buy clothing from Abercrombie and Flitch.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I am EXXXTREME at Everything.


----------



## Undertaker

and I do 360s


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## DVINNY

I need to pretend like I missed this page in this thread. 

me = not cool.

(and what's wrong with my pic up there?)


----------



## frazil

It's a _fine _looking unicorn, if you ask me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I donno, I never pictured DV that shade of pink. He struck me as someone more into mauve.


----------



## DVINNY

I don't even know what color mauve is..... time to go google it.

But I kinda like my Unicorn outfit, the HOOF/GLOVES really make it stand out


----------



## Sschell

Not so much funny as... well... f'ing awesome!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

^I'll take 2.


----------



## Chucktown PE

FLBuff PE said:


> ^I'll take 2.



Is that beer or bacon grease inside the "mug?"


----------



## Sschell

that is beer....

now the $1M question.....

What kind of beer do YOU put in your bacon mug?


----------



## jmbeck

You sure that isn't gravy?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Looks like cheese to me.


----------



## mrt406

Capt Worley PE said:


> Looks like cheese to me.



I was thinking peanut butter...


----------



## NCcarguy

I meet most of these, and I'm not cool worth a damn....does being an ENGINEER trump all that?


----------



## frazil

If by "most" you mean 10 out of 23, then that only makes you 43% cool. Better update your subscription to Vice!


----------



## Chucktown PE

or start wearing some Ambercrombie and Flitch


----------



## Ble_PE

Or you could make your own movie, preferably with the Hot ex of your neighbor!


----------



## Master slacker

:withstupid:


----------



## Clown Shoe




----------



## Dexman PE

lol


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## roadwreck

^^

that was my avatar for a while.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Dexman PE

I have a couple guys on my softball team with this problem...


----------



## StructuralPoke

how lost _should_ have ended.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

chuck, ble, and a few others might get this...


----------



## Chucktown PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> chuck, ble, and a few others might get this...


ha ha. I hate that fat f*&amp;^er. He is the definition of an ignorant redneck. I've known Andre for a long time and think he's pretty much a slime ball. He dated one of my ex-girlfriends for a few years.

Only thing is, now I don't know who to vote for. If Haley is lying, I don't want to vote for her, I'd rather vote for Gresham Barrett.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

so true


----------



## Dleg

LOL! That is so insulting, on so many levels.... I'm laughing my ass off about it, though. That may have to go up on my office wall, except for the possibility that someone would misinterpret it's humor to me....

Any idea where that came from? Is it real? Or some photoshopped joke?


----------



## Supe

L.M.F.A.O


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

It's not that it can wait, it's just that there usually aren't many alternatives. You have all of 10 girls in your engineering program. You have 4 complete dorky librarian types, 3 that are completely hideous for one reason or another, and the 3 that are kinda attractive are commuters that are still dating their old high school flame. You can't win.

About the only tail I got in college came from something we dissected in biology lab.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Kep's is redex for me


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Kephart P.E.

Yeah, you really weren't in the Engineering Program for the chicks, literally in my ME class there were a total of 2 that I would have taken home ..........sober. I think one was even single.

Luckily for me I found a nursing student to date, she had as little free time as I did.


----------



## Dexman PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

:banhim: :banhim: :banhim:

I'm gonna stick a vuvuzela right between your goal posts if you don't quit that.


----------



## ElCid03

^I all seriousness what the hell is that thing?


----------



## Dexman PE

ElCid03 said:


> ^I all seriousness what the hell is that thing?


just a cheap ($3 at the stadium gates) plastic straight horn that just emits a loud, annoying buzzing sound.


----------



## ElCid03

Chucktown PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> chuck, ble, and a few others might get this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha. I hate that fat f*&amp;^er. He is the definition of an ignorant redneck. I've known Andre for a long time and think he's pretty much a slime ball. He dated one of my ex-girlfriends for a few years.
> 
> Only thing is, now I don't know who to vote for. If Haley is lying, I don't want to vote for her, I'd rather vote for Gresham Barrett.
Click to expand...

I thought he [AB] had a snorting problem.......vote for GB!!!


----------



## ElCid03

Dexman PE said:


> ElCid03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^I all seriousness what the hell is that thing?
> 
> 
> 
> just a cheap ($3 at the stadium gates) plastic straight horn that just emits a loud, annoying buzzing sound.
Click to expand...

Sounds like what I should use on the interns when I catch them looking at porn.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## cement

one visible


----------



## Master slacker

Three visible dicks. There ya go, cement.


----------



## Supe

Stop it. That's 4x more Obummer than I ever wanted to see.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> Three visible dicks. There ya go, cement.


Why does Obama wear a necktie?

To keep his foreskin back.


----------



## cement

now don't go trashin Honest Ob!


----------



## udpolo15




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## Wolverine

Campaign to bring tourism back to the Gulf Coast.

Foxnews Photo-Ops

Note the Source.

Yup, it's &lt;- THAT Wolverine.






Next time I'm going to try to post my name as Wolverine at Engineerboards.com


----------



## Paul S

Wolverine said:


> Campaign to bring tourism back to the Gulf Coast.Foxnews Photo-Ops
> 
> Note the Source.
> 
> Yup, it's &lt;- THAT Wolverine.
> 
> Next time I'm going to try to post my name as Wolverine at Engineerboards.com



Awesome!


----------



## Wolverine

But here's the best idea for bringing tourism back to the Gulf Coast:


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Does the loser get ignited?


----------



## MA_PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> Does the loser get ignited?




fire in the hole!!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

puts a new spin on the doors... come on baby light my fire....


----------



## Paul S

You guys are so slick with this jokes.


----------



## Sschell




----------



## Master slacker

beauty... light switch... yada


----------



## cement

need to push that ble image far away...


----------



## cement

[No message]


----------



## cement

[No message]


----------



## cement

[No message]


----------



## cement

[No message]


----------



## cement

[No message]


----------



## cement

[No message]


----------



## Supe

Pure Ble... Oh God, the horror...


----------



## Sschell




----------



## csb

I was just thinking this the other day!


----------



## Sschell




----------



## B1e_PE

sschell_PE said:


> View attachment 3486


I approve of this message!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Pure Ble... Oh God, the horror...


It's my face and it's still going to give me nightmares!


----------



## Master slacker

Were you imagining doing yourself and wondering if you were still heterosexual?


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> Were you imagining doing yourself and wondering if you were still heterosexual?


NO, but thanks to you that'll probably be the nightmare tonight. Thanks a lot! ldman:


----------



## Supe

Hell, if I had Pure Dee's body, I'd never leave the house.


----------



## Master slacker

I'd never leave my pants or shirt...


----------



## Supe

Ditto.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you imagining doing yourself and wondering if you were still heterosexual?
> 
> 
> 
> NO, but thanks to you that'll probably be the nightmare tonight. Thanks a lot! ldman:
Click to expand...

If you DO do yourself, do it doggie style and tell Pure Ble not to turn around.

No thanks necessary!

Now as to the question of homosexuality, I think it'd be hetero, but it would be incestuous.


----------



## Master slacker

If you're having relations with someone of the opposite sex and you find out later on that this person is actually your long-lost sibling... is it still incest?


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> If you're having relations with someone of the opposite sex and you find out later on that this person is actually your long-lost sibling... is it still incest?


Yes.



> incest [ˈɪnsɛst]n
> 
> sexual intercourse between two persons commonly regarded as too closely related to marry


----------



## Ble_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> If you DO do yourself, do it doggie style and tell Pure Ble not to turn around.
> No thanks necessary!
> 
> Now as to the question of homosexuality, I think it'd be hetero, but it would be incestuous.


Thanks for the tip. A paper bag might be required as well.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> If you're having relations with someone of the opposite sex and you find out later on that this person is actually your long-lost sibling... is it still incest?


Yep.

Back when I worked as a lifeguard (mid eighties) someone picked up a copy of that bastion of jouranlism, The national Enquier. In it, was an article about a couple in their sixties who were married but had just found out they were brother and sister. The quote in the article was, "Thank God we never had children!"

They were resolving some legal issues with regard to the legality of their forty year marriage.


----------



## csb

I'm pretty sure he'd be having sex with himself, making it masturbation.


----------



## Parks and Rec

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you imagining doing yourself and wondering if you were still heterosexual?
> 
> 
> 
> NO, but thanks to you that'll probably be the nightmare tonight. Thanks a lot! ldman:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you DO do yourself, do it doggie style and tell Pure Ble not to turn around Clean up and don't tell anyone.
> 
> No thanks necessary!
> 
> Now as to the question of homosexuality, I think it'd be hetero, but it would be incestuous.
Click to expand...

...Sounds kinda Fudgey


----------



## DVINNY

What have you people done to this fine thread?


----------



## Sschell

sorry DV... I think it was kind of my fault... but if you like.... I can make a Pure DV poster, I just need a pic.


----------



## Sschell




----------



## FLBuff PE

:banhim: :banhim: :banhim: :banhim:


----------



## Dark Knight

There is respect for nothing here.


----------



## DVINNY

:bananadoggywow:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dark Knight said:


> There is respect for nothing here.


Nope.


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## roadwreck

^^

that and she is using a carpet steamer on a hardwood floor.


----------



## Ble_PE

^What carpet steamer?


----------



## csb

I don't think she has any carpet


----------



## Kephart P.E.

roadwreck has unbelievable expectations


----------



## wilheldp_PE

csb said:


> I don't think she has any carpet


Even if she did, it wouldn't match the curtains.


----------



## csb

I don't see any curtains either...wait, what are YOU talking about?


----------



## roadwreck

Kephart P.E. said:


> roadwreck has unbelievable expectations


Is it to much to ask that she take good care of my hard wood?


----------



## Master slacker

Keep that attitude and you'll NEVER get laid.


----------



## Chucktown PE

How do you know that her carpet doesn't match the drapes? So judgemental.


----------



## MA_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> How do you know that her carpet doesn't match the drapes? So judgemental.


she doesn't look bald to me.


----------



## Chucktown PE

What does being bald have to do with the color of her home decor?


----------



## Sschell

I dont think that carpet steamer is plugged in.

edit: hmmm... carpet steamer... any relation to Cleveland?


----------



## cement

I can't see the sandwich either.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

That is some quality sideboob, no doubt about it.


----------



## Dleg

spongeboob?


----------



## Dleg

How I usually start MY figure sketches:


----------



## Supe

My sandwich is wherever the hell she wants it to be.



Kephart P.E. said:


>


----------



## bigray76

Supe said:


> My sandwich is wherever the hell she wants it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kephart P.E. said:
Click to expand...

Forget the sandwich, I am on a diet...


----------



## Ble_PE

bigray76 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sandwich is wherever the hell she wants it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kephart P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget the sandwich, I am on a diet...
Click to expand...

I think I'll have a taco instead...


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## Kephart P.E.

please add your own caption


----------



## Kephart P.E.

Forget Wonder Woman here is Cabbage MAN!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Kephart P.E.

Built for speed.


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## Chucktown PE

Kephart P.E. said:


> Built for speed.



I would certainly be quick.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Funny, I was thinking built for comfort.


----------



## Ble_PE

Can't it be both?


----------



## Sschell

I'm just curious as to what the system response to an impulse input would be...


----------



## MA_PE

sschell_PE said:


> I'm just curious as to what the system response to an impulse input would be...



I don't think the REAL sschell would post something risque like that. Mods please make surehis account hasn't been hacked.


----------



## Master slacker

Kephart P.E. said:


>


Holy crap... I would wreck that in a heartbeat!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

redex


----------



## Road Guy

your missing a good one then~!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## MA_PE

^ nice buns on that burger


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Road Guy said:


> your missing a good one then~!


I finally saw it. Can't imagine why it didn't come up here, but cut and pasted the website into my browser...voila!


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker

That reminds me of the spider...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

God, that cat exchange had me lol. I'm glad the boss didn't happen by.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## frazil

LOL!!! That's awesome.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Kephart P.E.

When you have 2-6 hours to kill go to David Thorne's blog it is full of exchanges like this.


----------



## TouchDown

Capt Worley PE said:


>


That is funny as hell. I just can't stop watching it, never get's old.


----------



## Dleg

Wow. That Missy the Cat exchange was awesome.


----------



## Wolverine

[No message]


----------



## Kephart P.E.

Tell me what you guys think is this plant fake?


----------



## BamaBino




----------



## cement

Kephart P.E. said:


> Tell me what you guys think is this plant fake?


I don't understnd the question.


----------



## Chucktown PE

cement said:


> Kephart P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you guys think is this plant fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understnd the question.
Click to expand...


There was a question?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Supe

That SOB ruined my Knicks season!


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## TouchDown




----------



## Kephart P.E.

Supe said:


> That SOB ruined my Knicks season!


No, I think Isiah Thomas did that


----------



## Supe

Kephart P.E. said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That SOB ruined my Knicks season!
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think Isiah Thomas did that
Click to expand...

No, he ruined my Knicks decade.


----------



## Road Guy

........

untitled.bmp

untitled3.bmp

untitled2.bmp


----------



## Supe

Gross, gross, awesome.


----------



## Santiagj

Thats one smart kid.


----------



## Supe

When Brut sponsored Ron Capps in NHRA Funny Car, they used to have the Brut Girls handing out free samples at the National Events. I circled so many times I had enough cologne and aftershave to restock their warehouse.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## Dleg

roadwreck said:


>


Is she for real???? The depths of human stupidity never cease to amaze me.

However, from the rainbow flag in her hand, I am guessing she is trying to make a point about contributions of homosexuals to society at a gay pride parade.... But it's a lot funnier to imagine it as the poster suggests.


----------



## Road Guy

all thats missing is the Obama sticker....


----------



## Dexman PE




----------



## Supe

My dream girl! Where do I applicate for a date?


----------



## Kephart P.E.

signs to piss you off


----------



## TouchDown

Not funny at all...


----------



## Sschell

^I've found my answer for the favorite candy bar thread.


----------



## DVINNY

EdinNO said:


> Man, that would leave a mark!
> Ed


How the hell did EdinNO get deleted from EB.com ??

He's a founding father for crying out loud


----------



## TouchDown

DVINNY said:


> EdinNO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that would leave a mark!
> Ed
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell did EdinNO get deleted from EB.com ??
> 
> He's a founding father for crying out loud
Click to expand...

He hasn't been around in... years. In fact, I think he was only around for about 8 months or so. I think unused logins were being cleaned up at some point.

I wish he were still around, he was pretty cool.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

TouchDown said:


> Not funny at all...



Come on the "Trashes and Pet drop on lown" is pretty funny.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Ble_PE

^That makes me sick! uke:


----------



## roadwreck

you'll like this one then


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Supe

Yep. I'm going to take that picture and roll right into a "it's Friday, bitches!"


----------



## Kephart P.E.

worst name ever....


----------



## TouchDown

Product Placement Fail.


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## Dexman PE

^^^ Both me AND my wife would love that shirt...


----------



## cement

looks like the "operator" is a woman


----------



## MA_PE

or a fan of feminine jewelery


----------



## Wolverine

Now available in T-shirt:


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## jeb6294

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Jeb - I had to delete the one with the guy 'watering the flowers' since it was NSFW. Hilarious though nonetheless.


----------



## Master slacker

haha. I saw it before the deletion.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## TouchDown

SPOILER ALERT - I have not seen the movie, but it might have just made it impossible for me to enjoy Inception


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## StructuralPoke

I'll put this picture in a link because there's a dirty word


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## TouchDown




----------



## Master slacker

Awesome:






_This is where the law stops and I start, sssssssucka!_

NOT Awesome:


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## Sschell

^wow.


----------



## DVINNY

the headline has WARNING instead of WARMING

they are idiots all around.


----------



## Master slacker

On top of "wow", I will add "oh my".


----------



## Dexman PE

Here's some background on that article:

http://www.snopes.com/humor/letters/daylight.asp


----------



## frazil




----------



## frazil




----------



## Master slacker

That's a big ass hole


----------



## TouchDown

Maybe this should go in the "expecting" thread?


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## Dark Knight

TouchDown said:


> Maybe this should go in the "expecting" thread?


That is just wrong TD. Come on man. Take that thing out please.


----------



## humner

Dark Knight said:


> TouchDown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this should go in the "expecting" thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just wrong TD. Come on man. Take that thing out please.
Click to expand...

I am just glad that it is not animated!


----------



## FLBuff PE

So *that's* what I've been doing wrong.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## DVINNY

^^^^ WOW


----------



## Santiagj

umm... that kinda crossed the line ... so to speak.


----------



## Dark Knight

Wao. I am speechless. Expected that from VT but...From CS?

I only know I know nothing.


----------



## csb

Deleted because it was a little risque...here's the link to where I found it, which is mostly SFW

http://images.regretsy.com/goatse.gif

Regretsy is a website that makes fun of bad crafts on etsy.

Sorry!


----------



## Road Guy

damn....


----------



## Sschell

I think I would hold my nose to perform that maneuver... just out of instinct.


----------



## frazil

LOL! I love this website!


----------



## Chucktown PE

This one is one of my new favorites:

Catalog Living


----------



## Supe

Chucktown PE said:


> This one is one of my new favorites:
> Catalog Living


Some of those are priceless. Good find.


----------



## Dexman PE

Chuck,

That is awesome.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## wilheldp_PE

"i never forgave u koreans for attacking pearl harbor" is a good enough line for a laugh.


----------



## Ble_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> This one is one of my new favorites:
> Catalog Living


All the pics are blocked at work, so all I can see are the descriptions. I'll have to look at this once I get home.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Wolverine

My ten year old sent me this: Little Wolvie Junior has Mad Skillz (though we may need to work on his spelling)

For the unititiated, that's

Jason Dolley (Disney channel), Robert Pattinson (Twilight), Dylan &amp; Cole Sprouse (Suite Life with Zach &amp; Cody), Ozzie (if you don't know the bleepin' Prince of Darkness, I can't help you), Hannah Montana, and pop singer Justin Bieber (I had to look some of them up).


----------



## Sschell

^now that is funny!


----------



## Ble_PE

sschell_PE said:


> ^now that is funny!


I don't care who ya are!


----------



## Guest

I saw this today and wondered ... if you have that much advertising space ... isn't this really NOT flattering??!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

JR


----------



## ElCid03

Feeling randon t-nite here in the RVA....


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Dark Knight

^^^ :Locolaugh:


----------



## FLBuff PE

Was that really necessary? At least it's on a previous page.


----------



## Chucktown PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Was that really necessary? At least it's on a previous page.


The movie or the goatse? They're both pretty terrible.


----------



## Sschell

uke:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I can't believe its only PG!


----------



## Master slacker

Chucktown PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that really necessary? At least it's on a previous page.
> 
> 
> 
> The movie or the goatse? They're both pretty terrible.
Click to expand...

I concur. Absolutely horrible movie.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Jeff Bridges is so weird with his movies. He'll make something awesome, then he'll agree to star in some POS. e.g. The Big Lebowski, then Arlington Road; Crazy Heart, then The Men Who Stare at Goats. Whoever reads his scripts must be a total DA.


----------



## Master slacker

DUDE! The Big Lebowski is frickin' awesome. What's wrong with you? 

"Nice marmot."


----------



## Chucktown PE

Master slacker said:


> DUDE! The Big Lebowski is frickin' awesome. What's wrong with you?
> "Nice marmot."



Um, the Big Lebowski was classified as awesome, Arlington Road was a giant suckfest.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Chucktown PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE! The Big Lebowski is frickin' awesome. What's wrong with you?
> "Nice marmot."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, the Big Lebowski was classified as awesome, Arlington Road was a giant suckfest.
Click to expand...

I disagree. I hated Lebowski. I watched it when it was new, then watched it again, hoping that I had missed something and could understand why it was such a cult hit. I couldn't.

Arlington Road, on the other hand, was an interesting movie.


----------



## snickerd3

men who stare at goats was bad. Just a few good one liners.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

My GF and I have a theory that Bridges makes everything better, I liked both Lebowski and Crazy Heart, honestly what isn't there to like about Crazy Heart?

I think you really have to have lived in LA or used lots of MJ or both to really appreciate Lebowski, but that is just me. It does have a particular type of humor.

Granted it was NOT a feel good story, but the music was good and the acting and directing was excellent.


----------



## Master slacker

Chucktown PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE! The Big Lebowski is frickin' awesome. What's wrong with you?
> "Nice marmot."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, the Big Lebowski was classified as awesome, Arlington Road was a giant suckfest.
Click to expand...

I'm picking up what you're putting down now. I skimmed it and read your post to mean that TBL was a POS.


----------



## Master slacker

Kephart P.E. said:


> My GF and I have a theory that Bridges makes everything better, I liked both Lebowski and Crazy Heart, honestly what isn't there to like about Crazy Heart?
> I think you really have to have lived in LA or used lots of MJ or both to really appreciate Lebowski, but that is just me. It does have a particular type of humor.
> 
> Granted it was NOT a feel good story, but the music was good and the acting and directing was excellent.


But The Big Lebowski has Flea. Has he ever been in a bad movie?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I've never even heard of half of these movies.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> men who stare at goats was bad. Just a few good one liners.


That was a horrid movie. Worst I've seen in a while.



Kephart P.E. said:


> I liked both Lebowski and Crazy Heart, honestly what isn't there to like about Crazy Heart?


Crazy Heart was good, but pretty danged depressing. It is not a movie I'd watch again, but I could recommend it.

Thunderbolt and Lightfoot was probably the best movie Bridges was ever in.


----------



## DVINNY

Is this the F'in FUNNY PIC Thread? or an F'in Movie Review Thread?

WTH?

Bunch of thread derailing post whoooo'ers!!!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## FLBuff PE

I'm sensing a theme from you, VT.

Since this is the funny pic thread, here is a picture:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## DVINNY

^^^^ THAT IS AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dleg

^^Agreed! That's the kind of Haloween costume I appreciate.

I wish I hadn't destroyed my fake suicide bomber vest after 9/11.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DVINNY said:


> ^^^^ THAT IS AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whatcha doing for Halloween this year? I need a wingman to pull of 2g1c. Otherwise I'll have to do 1guymudpie.


----------



## Dark Knight

Red x


----------



## DVINNY

VTEnviro said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ THAT IS AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha doing for Halloween this year? I need a wingman to pull of 2g1c. Otherwise I'll have to do 1guymudpie.
Click to expand...

I'm IN !!


----------



## Road Guy

we had some new moms sign up as scout leaders at our cub scout pack, I think I forgot to give them the proper uniform instructions!


----------



## Sschell

^looks just fine to me... whats the problem?


----------



## Chucktown PE

I'm moving back to Atlanta so my kid can join that cub scout pack.


----------



## roadwreck

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm moving back to Atlanta so my kid can join that cub scout pack.


Geez, I'm almost embarrased to say that I know this, but based on the uniforms that scout troop is in Houston. I recognize the Sam Houston Area Council patch on the left shoulder of the woman on the right of the photo.

Here's a better view of the patch in question







also, isn't that _Destiny's Child_? They are a Houston "band" right? That would make sense as to the Houston uniform.


----------



## Sschell

^hey I've got that one!

&lt;--- massive patch collection... yeah... I'm a dork.


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker

It's late, but I like it and I'm going to post it nonetheless since it is hurricane season.


----------



## Supe

First off, she's hot.

Second, BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Self portrait:

Nobody needed one, for some strange reason.


----------



## FLBuff PE

For the Captain:


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## snickerd3

ok, that just went from funny to creepy!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Agreed! I like to feed the ducks at a lake near me, now I just want to hide under the bed.


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> Agreed! I like to feed the ducks at a lake near me, now I just want to hide under the bed.


must not have the dogs with you at the time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! I like to feed the ducks at a lake near me, now I just want to hide under the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> must not have the dogs with you at the time.
Click to expand...

You're right on. You'd be surprised, the female would make an excellent bird dog, but is freaked out by other people, dogs, and new situations. Yet she jumps off the top of this earthen dam we find along one of our regular trails, and will chase a ball into the dead of night at a strange campground full of Canadians.

The male is super confident in public, but wimpy in other ways. He's terrified of plastic bags. The first time he saw ducks in a lake, he didn't get into a crouch or bark or anything that would show hunting instincts. Instead, he swam out with a dopey look on his face to say hi and looked confused when they all flew away.


----------



## TouchDown




----------



## Sschell

^thats my life size replica of myself.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

sschell_PE said:


> ^thats my life size replica of myself.


You're a giant dildo?


----------



## Chucktown PE

wow, I guess I know why there's a red x of death.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Wow, it must be what goatse guy used.


----------



## Sschell

wilheldp_PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^thats my life size replica of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a giant dildo?
Click to expand...

well... part of me anyway.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

For you Wolvie!


----------



## Wolverine

STO-AAAHHHHPPP!

Yer lettin' all my air out, bub.


----------



## Sschell

are you sure thats air?


----------



## MA_PE

wolvie's a female???? who woulda figured?


----------



## Sschell

if so she's got an outtie.


----------



## MA_PE

sschell_PE said:


> if so she's got an outtie.


nope just a plug.


----------



## cement

wolvie: Hey honey, could you help a superhero out?


----------



## Sschell

no no no... this time you really are supposed to blow!


----------



## FLBuff PE

He gets so inflated.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Whoa!!!!! EPIC WIN!!


----------



## Wolverine

MA_PE said:


> wolvie's a female???? who woulda figured?


 I was going to try to make a joke about having a short unit with just a freakishly large urethra, but the mere thought of it kind of grossed me out and now I'm ready to let it go and never bring it up again.


----------



## Master slacker

Why are the colonists depicted as the Dark Side?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Some limey made it.


----------



## MA_PE

Wolverine said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> wolvie's a female???? who woulda figured?
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to try to make a joke about having a short unit with just a freakishly large urethra, but the mere thought of it kind of grossed me out and now I'm ready to let it go and never bring it up again.
Click to expand...

Got it, and next time I see him, I'll slap VT for posting it in the first place.


----------



## Wolverine

My new stamp:


----------



## ElCid03

Awesomeness!


----------



## Dexman PE

Master slacker said:


> Why are the colonists depicted as the Dark Side?


I noticed that too. Maybe because the red light sabre's clashed with the red jackets?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

MA_PE said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> wolvie's a female???? who woulda figured?
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to try to make a joke about having a short unit with just a freakishly large urethra, but the mere thought of it kind of grossed me out and now I'm ready to let it go and never bring it up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got it, and next time I see him, I'll slap VT for posting it in the first place.
Click to expand...

Nice! I get a spanking for being naughty. What kind of paddle do you use?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## TouchDown




----------



## Chucktown PE

I think this is one of the best, most creative websites around right now.

Bon Voyage

Size Matters


----------



## Chucktown PE

This is also awesome, brought to you by The Oatmeal

Kilt

Why I Don't Clap Along

The Crap We Put Up With Flying on Airplanes


----------



## Supe

LOL @ the airplane comic.


----------



## ElCid03

Airplane comic made me laugh my ass off!


----------



## snickerd3

ElCid03 said:


> Airplane comic made me laugh my ass off!


:lmao: same here. I'm still laughing.


----------



## Dexman PE

"You must endure my butt-stench, you weakling!!!"


----------



## Chucktown PE

Hey, I don't care if you golf or not these are AWESOME shoes.

First seen at the 2010 Masters Tournament:

Nike Markets New Green Shoes


----------



## Ble_PE

Shoes? What shoes?


----------



## ElCid03

Oh my


----------



## Kephart P.E.

Is that Tiger's new GF?


----------



## Kephart P.E.

Actually nevermind, I think she is way too classy for Tiger's taste.


----------



## Ble_PE

This isn't a funny pic, but check out this video from The Amazing Race filming: video.

Edit: The good stuff is about 25 seconds in.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Holy crap, that was funny.


----------



## Supe

I just watched that about 6 times, then posted it on Facebook. That is just awesome.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Spot the liberal:


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Santiagj

That amazing race chick has a serious chin. She should think about MMA.


----------



## Bman

Chucktown PE said:


> This is also awesome, brought to you by The Oatmeal
> Kilt
> 
> Why I Don't Clap Along
> 
> The Crap We Put Up With Flying on Airplanes


The airplane comic is hilarious! I also liked this one though: This is how I feel about buying apps


----------



## Ble_PE

Looks like the censors were sleeping on the job here. Check out picture 31 (can't directly link to it). NSFW.


----------



## Chucktown PE

World's Largest Breast Implants


----------



## Sschell

^she deserves a metal!


----------



## SSmith

Chucktown PE said:


> World's Largest Breast Implants


This is news while we're in the middle of 2 wars?


----------



## cement

> ta ta to the tatas


----------



## BamaBino

Chucktown PE said:


> View attachment 3621


That is a major-league camel toe.


----------



## MA_PE

sschell_PE said:


> ^she deserves a metal!


implant? iron boobs. interesting concept. I wonder if we could outfit them with machine guns.


----------



## Sschell

I guess I meant medal... but we can go with the iron boob thing if you really want... just keep her away from magnets.


----------



## Bman

Chucktown PE said:


> World's Largest Breast Implants



I guess everything really is bigger in Texas!


----------



## MA_PE

sschell_PE said:


> I guess I meant medal... but we can go with the iron boob thing if you really want... just keep her away from magnets.


No medal. She no longer has a chest to pin it on.


----------



## Bman

Not a picture, but I thought this was pretty funny:

Religion is Like a Penis

It's fine to have one.

It's fine to be proud of it.

But please don't whip it out in public and start waving it around,

And PLEASE don't try to shove it down my children's throats.


----------



## Sschell

:blink:


----------



## FusionWhite

Bman said:


> Not a picture, but I thought this was pretty funny:
> Religion is Like a Penis
> 
> It's fine to have one.
> 
> It's fine to be proud of it.
> 
> But please don't whip it out in public and start waving it around,
> 
> And PLEASE don't try to shove it down my children's throats.



That would make a good T-shirt.


----------



## Supe

Especially that t-shirt that has the penis printed where it tucks into your pants.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## MA_PE

Why buy that funny sign when you can just snap a pic of it on the rack in the store with your cell phone and then share it with others?


----------



## roadwreck

MA_PE said:


> Why buy that funny sign when you can just snap a pic of it on the rack in the store with your cell phone and then share it with others?


I was in New Orleans a few months ago and almost all the souvenir shops have signs in them saying "no photography"


----------



## FLBuff PE

Here's something if you have trouble going #2.


----------



## cement

hence the term "sit and spin"


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## DVINNY

That's funny


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Ble_PE

roadwreck said:


>


I would call that a tease, not funny!


----------



## TouchDown

^ those curtains are hideous.


----------



## roadwreck

Ble_PE said:


> I would call that a tease, not funny!


I would call that suggestive material


----------



## Road Guy

rw, are you going to email us the rest of that video?


----------



## Chucktown PE




----------



## Ble_PE

TouchDown said:


> ^ those curtains are hideous.


But the real question is do they match the carpet?


----------



## TouchDown

Ble_PE said:


> TouchDown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ those curtains are hideous.
> 
> 
> 
> But the real question is do they match the carpet?
Click to expand...

I've already assumed in my head that there is no carpet.


----------



## roadwreck

Road Guy said:


> rw, are you going to email us the rest of that video?


sure, I'll send it to the email address you put down on a sign in sheet you filled in recently, which had your name followed by the domain name of my company.


----------



## Ble_PE

roadwreck said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would call that a tease, not funny!
> 
> 
> 
> I would call that suggestive material
Click to expand...

I suggest that she takes it all off!


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## wilheldp_PE

That's amazing that 3 ballerinas could be that in sync and all suffer the same injury at the same time.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Wolverine

DVINNY said:


>


One of my old girlfriends dragged me to an "alternative" dance theater kind of thing one time that featured a few fat dancers.

It's just not smart (or pretty) to launch 50-100 extra pounds of lard into the air and try to land it. I am scarred for life by the image of it.


----------



## Santiagj

Why do I find that hilarious?


----------



## Wolverine

Bad Tat Category:


----------



## TouchDown

Wolverine said:


> Bad Tat Category:


Holy crap that's horrible. Why on God's green earth would you choose to put that on your body?


----------



## Supe

That IS horrible. Why would you use Old English lettering for that?


----------



## Master slacker

Because they're either ye olde or ye dead.


----------



## Sschell

and who wants to get-in-between Betty White and that dead bitch?


----------



## MA_PE

sschell_PE said:


> and who wants to get-in-between Betty White and that dead bitch?


pan up on that picture and I'll answer.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> and who wants to get-in-between Betty White and that dead bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> pan up on that picture and I'll answer.
Click to expand...

Just go ahead and call it one way or the other. It's like going blind nelo in spades.


----------



## Sschell

No account taken for the character of the person who would get that tattoo?

I would imagine that there is no way that this person is attractive... only thing she possibly has going for her is that she is oviously bat shit crazy.


----------



## Wolverine

OMG, there are more!


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Ble_PE

:blink:


----------



## Supe

That one with just the white hair outlined... well, never go to a tattooist for portrait work who is just learning... and can't draw...


----------



## Master slacker

Wolverine said:


> OMG, there are more!


Look at the bottom left of the picture... IT'S A DUDE! hmy:


----------



## Supe

Or perhaps a woman who hasn't trimmed up?


----------



## frazil

W.T.F?


----------



## Master slacker

frazil said:


> W.T.F?









W.T.F?


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Or perhaps a woman who hasn't trimmed up?


that would be one fuzzy lady


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

frazil said:


> W.T.F?


You've out dog-av'd me!

:doganim:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Wolverine said:


> OMG, there are more!


Whoa, nice interpretation of Mt. Douchemore.


----------



## frazil

VTEnviro said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> W.T.F?
> 
> 
> 
> You've out dog-av'd me!
> 
> :doganim:
Click to expand...

well its Fall, I'm being festive.


----------



## Sschell

nothing says fall like a pittie with a leaf hat....

?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> Whoa, nice interpretation of Mt. Douchemore.


:Locolaugh: :appl:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

frazil said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> W.T.F?
> 
> 
> 
> You've out dog-av'd me!
> 
> :doganim:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well its Fall, I'm being festive.
Click to expand...

What is it with you and bizarre hair avs?

Exhibit 1:








MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, nice interpretation of Mt. Douchemore.
> 
> 
> 
> :Locolaugh: :appl:
Click to expand...

The scary thing is the artistic license the tattooer used in making Bea Arthur so sultry looking.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Master slacker

ROFLCOPTER at the dog!


----------



## Sschell

is your dog VTE?


----------



## ElCid03

The Beer Goggles one is nasty.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## snickerd3

toliet paper is too rough for nose blowing.


----------



## Flyer_PE

^Don't tell Mr. Whipple that.


----------



## jmbeck

snickerd3 said:


> toliet paper is too rough for nose blowing.


Really?

This leads me to believe you have a super sensitive nose, or a tough, calloused heiney....

That being said, I blow my nose with toilet paper because that's generally the only option. Unless I'm in the shower, then I just use the palm of my hand. &lt;---man thing


----------



## snickerd3

jmbeck said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> toliet paper is too rough for nose blowing.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> This leads me to believe you have a super sensitive nose, or a tough, calloused heiney....
> 
> That being said, I blow my nose with toilet paper because that's generally the only option. Unless I'm in the shower, then I just use the palm of my hand. &lt;---man thing
Click to expand...

super sensitive nose combined with mega allergies...cheap tissue is not an option.


----------



## Sschell

tissue roughness really only becomes an issue if you are blowing your nose several times per day... For just a one time snot removal process, a piece of notebook parer will be sufficient, but if Im sick, even the best tissues will chafe the schnoze


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I go the extra mile and get the puffs plus with aloe. Saves my tender schnozz.


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> I go the extra mile and get the puffs plus with aloe. Saves my tender schnozz.


yep. Just can't buy them when they were shipped next to the puffs with vicks vapor rub. I bought a box of puffs plus lotion that reeked from the vicks version that was sitting next to it.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go the extra mile and get the puffs plus with aloe. Saves my tender schnozz.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. Just can't buy them when they were shipped next to the puffs with vicks vapor rub. I bought a box of puffs plus lotion that reeked from the vicks version that was sitting next to it.
Click to expand...

wow you are sensitive. The vicks is supposed to help clear out your sinuses. some people would think that's a bonus.


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go the extra mile and get the puffs plus with aloe. Saves my tender schnozz.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. Just can't buy them when they were shipped next to the puffs with vicks vapor rub. I bought a box of puffs plus lotion that reeked from the vicks version that was sitting next to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow you are sensitive. The vicks is supposed to help clear out your sinuses. some people would think that's a bonus.
Click to expand...

not when your skin is super chapped, the last thing you want is to apply menthol...talk about a burning sensation


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go the extra mile and get the puffs plus with aloe. Saves my tender schnozz.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. Just can't buy them when they were shipped next to the puffs with vicks vapor rub. I bought a box of puffs plus lotion that reeked from the vicks version that was sitting next to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow you are sensitive. The vicks is supposed to help clear out your sinuses. some people would think that's a bonus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not when your skin is super chapped, the last thing you want is to apply menthol...talk about a burning sensation
Click to expand...

Can't be as bad as handling habanero peppers and then rubbing your itchy eye inadvertantly...


----------



## frazil

to me, Toilet paper = Tissues. I don't really see any difference between decent tp and tissues.


----------



## Chucktown PE

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go the extra mile and get the puffs plus with aloe. Saves my tender schnozz.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. Just can't buy them when they were shipped next to the puffs with vicks vapor rub. I bought a box of puffs plus lotion that reeked from the vicks version that was sitting next to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow you are sensitive. The vicks is supposed to help clear out your sinuses. some people would think that's a bonus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not when your skin is super chapped, the last thing you want is to apply menthol...talk about a burning sensation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't be as bad as handling habanero peppers and then rubbing your itchy eye inadvertantly...
Click to expand...

Or handling habanero peppers and then taking a leak.


----------



## Dexman PE

Chucktown PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go the extra mile and get the puffs plus with aloe. Saves my tender schnozz.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. Just can't buy them when they were shipped next to the puffs with vicks vapor rub. I bought a box of puffs plus lotion that reeked from the vicks version that was sitting next to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow you are sensitive. The vicks is supposed to help clear out your sinuses. some people would think that's a bonus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not when your skin is super chapped, the last thing you want is to apply menthol...talk about a burning sensation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't be as bad as handling habanero peppers and then rubbing your itchy eye inadvertantly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or handling habanero peppers and then taking a leak.
Click to expand...

Or habanero peppers then picking your nose... I have a great photo of my wife sniffing milk in attempt to stop the burning.


----------



## MA_PE

frazil said:


> to me, Toilet paper = Tissues. I don't really see any difference between decent tp and tissues.


tp comes in a continuous roll and tissues come individually stacked usually in a box. Hope that helps.


----------



## Master slacker

If I need to blow my nose, I rarely use tissue paper. We just don't buy it. I normally use TP and that's fine and dandy unless it is one of my non-shave days. On those days that I blow my nose, I get small amounts of TP stuck to my stubble.

At work, if I need to blow my nose and am in the bathroom, after I wash and dry my hands on the paper towel (a roll using 5 cranks of the lever) I just use the moist towel. It's moist to the point that it's easy on my delicate and dainty nose, but not wet to the point that it falls apart. Quite effective, IMO.


----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


> I normally use TP and that's fine and dandy unless it is one of my non-shave days. On those days that I blow my nose, I get small amounts of TP stuck to my stubble.


This is really the only reason I'll opt for tissues over TP. It's annoying having to brush little white fuzzies off your face after blowing your nose with TP.


----------



## Ble_PE

Are we seriously discussing the pros and cons of using TP in place of tissue paper?? I thought this was the funny pic thread...

:tardbang:


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Supe

He wrecked that chick! Er, tire!


----------



## Chucktown PE

That reminds me of a saying one of my fraternity brothers had when talking about loose women. He always said it was like sticking your d*@k in a mayonaise jar.


----------



## Sschell

with mayo or empty?

can I pop the mayo in the microwave for a few seconds first?


----------



## Chucktown PE

sschell_PE said:


> with mayo or empty?
> 
> 
> can I pop the mayo in the microwave for a few seconds first?



I've never done it, but I assume with mayo. I'm not sure what the microwave does to the viscosity of mayo, but just be careful about uneven heating.

Ask rrpearso, I'm sure he's blogged about it somewhere on the interwebz.


----------



## Supe

Chucktown PE said:


> Ask rrpearso, I'm sure he's blogged about it somewhere on the interwebz.



Does anyone have any good sujestions for mayo porn? My girlfreind and I are REALLY into the mayo and do mayo at least twice a day maybe more! Ive already got "Mayo Sluts 4" and "Mayo Facials 9" but havent been able to find any others localy or for rent on Nutflix. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Master slacker

Chucktown PE said:


> That reminds me of a saying one of my fraternity brothers had when talking about loose women. He always said it was like sticking your d*@k in a mayonaise jar.


uke:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Supe said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask rrpearso, I'm sure he's blogged about it somewhere on the interwebz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any good sujestions for mayo porn? My girlfreind and I are REALLY into the mayo and do mayo at least twice a day maybe more! Ive already got "Mayo Sluts 4" and "Mayo Facials 9" but havent been able to find any others localy or for rent on Nutflix. Can anyone help me out?
Click to expand...

I own Barely Legal Emulsifiers 12.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Master slacker

WTF? Teddy Ruxpin would kick the sh*t out of any sissy Care Bear... unless they gang up and do the Care Bear stare.

Don't ask me why I know that... 

And Teddy's vest is light brown, not pink. Don't ask me why I know that either...


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Kephart P.E.

How do you guys get your wife/girlfriend to enjoy eating mayo straight? Right now I force her to eat it four or five times a week, but if I ask her to say have another BLT (with a huge side of mayo!!!) on a Monday night she gets all angry. I even tried buying Best Foods instead of the Western Family (store brand) but she just flat refuses to choke anymore down!

Really I don't know what to do when she gets this selfish.

I also own Barley Legal Emulifiers 12, I liked it much more than the previous 11, they were just too much about the production and plot and not enough chicks eating gobs of mayonnaise which I love.


----------



## Supe

Kephart P.E. said:


> How do you guys get your wife/girlfriend to enjoy eating mayo straight? Right now I force her to eat it four or five times a week, but if I ask her to say have another BLT (with a huge side of mayo!!!) on a Monday night she gets all angry. I even tried buying Best Foods instead of the Western Family (store brand) but she just flat refuses to choke anymore down!
> Really I don't know what to do when she gets this selfish.
> 
> I also own Barley Legal Emulifiers 12, I liked it much more than the previous 11, they were just too much about the production and plot and not enough chicks eating gobs of mayonnaise which I love.



I thought the same thing about BLE 12!

About the mayo, I found that if you serve a nice tossed salad first, she'll eat all the mayo you can find!


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> I thought the same thing about BLE 12!


So THAT'S where Ble_PE got his screen name!!!

Sorry, Ble, the jig is up.


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing about BLE 12!
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT'S where Ble_PE got his screen name!!!
> 
> Sorry, Ble, the jig is up.
Click to expand...

Damn, I've been outed!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I can't believe that they would let a barely legal emulsifier become a PE.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Hey, Barely Legal is legal.


----------



## Ble_PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> I can't believe that they would let a barely legal emulsifier become a PE.


I left that part out of the application for the exam...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Sschell

lung butter?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy

^-- that movie has been on showtime the last month or so.. very creepy to watch !!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

I don't even know what movie that is. It just looks like late 80's to me... which is AWESOME!


----------



## DVINNY

is that Van Damme?


----------



## Master slacker

Van Damme right it's Van Damme!


----------



## jmbeck

Master slacker said:


> I don't even know what movie that is. It just looks like late 80's to me... which is AWESOME!



That movie is Breakin' II: Electric Bougaloo.

I'm ashamed to say I've seen it, but not since '86 or '87.

Am I the only one that remembers Turbo and Ozone?

Edit: According to a quick internet search, that is the original movie, Breakin'. They're hard to tell apart.


----------



## FusionWhite

jmbeck said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what movie that is. It just looks like late 80's to me... which is AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That movie is Breakin' II: Electric Bougaloo.
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I've seen it, but not since '86 or '87.
> 
> Am I the only one that remembers Turbo and Ozone?
> 
> Edit: According to a quick internet search, that is the original movie, Breakin'. They're hard to tell apart.
Click to expand...

I refuse to watch anything with "Bougaloo" in the title.


----------



## Master slacker

As soon as I get home, that movie will be added to the Netflix queue.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

They made some pretty dreadful flicks back in the eighties.


----------



## Master slacker

Some of the best ones were also made in the 80's.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## snickerd3

I wish i had a pic to share. while at the mc Ds for lunch there was a mom and her daughter waiting in line. Looked like the mom forgot to shave her chin this morning...or this week for that matter. her beard was almost a centimeter long.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> I wish i had a pic to share. while at the mc Ds for lunch there was a mom and her daughter waiting in line. Looked like the mom forgot to shave her chin this morning...or this week for that matter. her beard was almost a centimeter long.


uke:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Only an engineer would use metric to describe a woman's beard length.


----------



## MA_PE

maybe she was trying to grow it long to cover the vomit in her cleavage.


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> maybe she was trying to grow it long to cover the vomit in her cleavage.


well, now thats just gross


----------



## Sschell

snickerd3 said:


> well, now thats just gross


totally depends on what you're into....

rpearso is probably down


----------



## Chucktown PE

I went to the South Carolina State Fair yesterday. I wish my phone took better pictures. That place is a freak show of epic proportions, and the freaks are the attendees, not the side shows.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Chucktown PE said:


> I went to the South Carolina State Fair yesterday. I wish my phone took better pictures. That place is a freak show of epic proportions, and the freaks are the attendees, not the side shows.


Every state fair is.


----------



## Sschell

untitled.bmp


----------



## cement

dude, need your photoshop ID to open that one


----------



## jeb6294

Went to Kings Island (amusement park) while I was home on R&amp;R. While we were in line for one of the rides, we were fortunate enough to spot the rare and elusive mohawk/mullet. Fortunately, Shannon was able to get a picture without spooking it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

The kid sportin' the Mo-mullet is also a Plumber-In-Training.


----------



## DVINNY

Capt Worley PE said:


> Only an engineer would use metric to describe a woman's beard length.


LMAO


----------



## Sschell

cement said:


> dude, need your photoshop ID to open that one


I didn't do no photoshopin'


----------



## ElCid03

Chucktown PE said:


> I went to the South Carolina State Fair yesterday. I wish my phone took better pictures. That place is a freak show of epic proportions, and the freaks are the attendees, not the side shows.


I'm suprised that you spared the Poultry Festival.


----------



## Chucktown PE

ElCid03 said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the South Carolina State Fair yesterday. I wish my phone took better pictures. That place is a freak show of epic proportions, and the freaks are the attendees, not the side shows.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suprised that you spared the Poultry Festival.
Click to expand...

Or the Okra Strut or the Catfish Stomp or the myriad of other people watching freak shows that occur all over our fine state throughout the year.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

The Chitlin Strut in Salley is a big festival.


----------



## Supe

Proper ratios for the ideal CAB.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Yea, that's getting printed out.


----------



## Supe

Best part about it - my boss sent it to me!


----------



## Dexman PE

Supe said:


> Proper ratios for the ideal CAB.


I'm sorry, these plans can't be submitted for review without the proper state-specific stamp and seal...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm sorry, but these plans need to be in metric.


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proper ratios for the ideal CAB.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, these plans can't be submitted for review without the proper state-specific stamp and seal...
Click to expand...

Alcoholism is an exempt industry.


----------



## roadwreck

VTEnviro said:


> I'm sorry, but these plans need to be in metric.


They are in metric


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

So they are. You can obviously see how much attention I was paying to things.


----------



## MA_PE

before these plans can be constructed. The ocntractor must make a full-size mock-up of each variant for the engineer's approval.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I think the specs call for a minimum of five (5), ten gallon containers of review and testing by the engineer.


----------



## mizzoueng

Awsome drawing, but is that your phone number as the drawing number and Rev number?


----------



## Supe

mizzoueng said:


> Awsome drawing, but is that your phone number as the drawing number and Rev number?



Seeing as I didn't make that drawing, I kind of doubt it.


----------



## DVINNY

That is SWEET !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

CABs are beer. End of story.

Those are SABs (sissy alcoholic beverages).


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Ble_PE

The one on the right proves that it really is frost brewed!!


----------



## Supe

Capt Worley PE said:


> CABs are beer. End of story.
> Those are SABs (sissy alcoholic beverages).


I fail to see how a Rum and Coke is a SAB.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Supe said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> CABs are beer. End of story.
> Those are SABs (sissy alcoholic beverages).
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how a Rum and Coke is a SAB.
Click to expand...

Coke is sugary.

Sugar is sweet.

Sweet is sissy.

Same story with rum.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Because real men drink a Singapore Sling.

I went to a sports bar with a buddy of mine in college to watch some playoff game or other. He ordered some sissy drink, I think it was called a woo-woo or something, which was Kahlua and peach schnapps with whip cream on top.

That's just disturbingly gay.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

That'll give you diabetes before it'll get you drunk.


----------



## Supe

Capt Worley PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> CABs are beer. End of story.
> Those are SABs (sissy alcoholic beverages).
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how a Rum and Coke is a SAB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coke is sugary.
> 
> Sugar is sweet.
> 
> Sweet is sissy.
> 
> Same story with rum.
Click to expand...

And I can think of about 100 beers that are "Ultra" or equivalent that even Richard Simmons wouldn't be caught dead drinking.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## snickerd3

^^tailgaters best friend


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Supe said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> CABs are beer. End of story.
> Those are SABs (sissy alcoholic beverages).
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how a Rum and Coke is a SAB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coke is sugary.
> 
> Sugar is sweet.
> 
> Sweet is sissy.
> 
> Same story with rum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I can think of about 100 beers that are "Ultra" or equivalent that even Richard Simmons wouldn't be caught dead drinking.
Click to expand...

I know that's a bitter pill to swallow, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Sschell

VTEnviro said:


> ^Because real men drink a Singapore Sling.
> I went to a sports bar with a buddy of mine in college to watch some playoff game or other. He ordered some sissy drink, I think it was called a woo-woo or something, which was Kahlua and peach schnapps with whip cream on top.
> 
> That's just disturbingly gay.


I think hearing a man order a "woo woo" would convince me that I was in the wrong bar.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Sschell

VTEnviro said:


>


her expression is priceless!


----------



## Sschell

VTEnviro said:


>


the dude on the couch looks like me at 16... except my hair was about 3 inches shorter.


----------



## Sschell

mactool.bmp


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Supe

Love the Greenhouse Gas one.


----------



## FusionWhite

^^^ That Truth or Dare picture makes me want to vomit. That guy looks like he would smell really bad.


----------



## Wolverine

Finished the thought


----------



## Sschell

FusionWhite said:


> ^^^ That Truth or Dare picture makes me want to vomit. That guy looks like he would smell really bad.


totally... he looks like he's probably from Colorado.


----------



## Dexman PE

sschell_PE said:


> FusionWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ That Truth or Dare picture makes me want to vomit. That guy looks like he would smell really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> totally... he looks like he's probably from Colorado.
Click to expand...

But so are the Coors Light Twins...

Don't knock on the fat guy, I'm sure he has a great personality.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Wolverine

That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

^ He doesn't take off either.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Ouch...


----------



## DVINNY

Awesome.

I emailed the treadmill gif to my department as October safety tip.

"Always use proper safety measures when operating a treadmill.

Exercise is very important for an employee’s health, but so is proper safety.

Maybe utilize the buddy system while operating a treadmill,

always use the LOCK OUT &amp; TAG OUT procedures when working on a treadmill,

and before operating, CIRCLE FOR SAFETY"


----------



## humner

I have never seen a treadmill that runs backwards, interesting.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

wow that sucks. Was that a real one or someone's (pretty dang good) clone?


----------



## DVINNY

That's not a funny pic, that's a SAD one.

The freakin' Batmobile man. geesh.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Batmobile lost its wheel,

And Joker got awaaaaay!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Someone should photoshop the joker in place of that guy


----------



## Flyer_PE

Holy better call Geico, Batman!!


----------



## MA_PE

for those who needed to know the "rest of the story"

from here: http://www.1966batmobile.com/new.htm

12/20/07- A replica Batmobile got in a "little" accident back in 2006. The good news it is now fully repaired--check it out

all fixed.


----------



## Wolverine

VTEnviro said:


> Someone should photoshop the joker in place of that guy


Holy Paintbrush! Did I hear the W-Signal?


----------



## Sschell

^NICE!


----------



## DVINNY

Excellent work once again Wolvie!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Sschell

A FLB post in funny pic thread without a scantily clad female!?!

this board is headed in a dark and scary direction.


----------



## FLBuff PE

sschell_PE said:


> A FLB post in funny pic thread without a scantily clad female!?!
> 
> this board is headed in a dark and scary direction.


Sorry. How's this?


----------



## Dark Knight

FLBuff PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> A FLB post in funny pic thread without a scantily clad female!?!
> 
> this board is headed in a dark and scary direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. How's this?
Click to expand...

Darn it FLB. Now I should go and bump the Irene Sainz thread.


----------



## snickerd3

now that is scary Buff


----------



## FLBuff PE

Hey, he asked. Since that one isn't to your taste, maybe this one instead?


----------



## Dark Knight

Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snickerd3

double DUDE!!!! uke:

thunder and cottage cheese thighs...


----------



## frazil

yikes!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

I sorry. Hopefully this makes up for it:


----------



## Sschell

oh thank god...


----------



## FLBuff PE

Just remember...it's your fault.


----------



## Sschell

^if I only had a nickel for....


----------



## Dark Knight

FLBuff PE said:


> I sorry. Hopefully this makes up for it:


That is more like it Mr. FLB!!!!!!!!


----------



## cement

for a second i thought a VTE virus was going around


----------



## ElCid03

Thought I'd add my random shot of the day.


----------



## ElCid03

The killers are still at large.


----------



## MA_PE

ElCid03 said:


> Thought I'd add my random shot of the day.


is that kid copping a feel on his mother?


----------



## TouchDown




----------



## speedyox

MA_PE said:


> for those who needed to know the "rest of the story"
> from here: http://www.1966batmobile.com/new.htm
> 
> 12/20/07- A replica Batmobile got in a "little" accident back in 2006. The good news it is now fully repaired--check it out
> 
> all fixed.


Nice avatar, MA_PE. My neighbor wore that same bat girl costume this year.


----------



## MA_PE

speedyox said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> for those who needed to know the "rest of the story"
> from here: http://www.1966batmobile.com/new.htm
> 
> 12/20/07- A replica Batmobile got in a "little" accident back in 2006. The good news it is now fully repaired--check it out
> 
> all fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice avatar, MA_PE. My neighbor wore that same bat girl costume this year.
Click to expand...

did she look that good in it? We need pics!


----------



## Master slacker

If you don't post up some pics, you WILL be banned. Leniancy will not be granted.


----------



## speedyox

MA_PE said:


> speedyox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> for those who needed to know the "rest of the story"
> from here: http://www.1966batmobile.com/new.htm
> 
> 12/20/07- A replica Batmobile got in a "little" accident back in 2006. The good news it is now fully repaired--check it out
> 
> all fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice avatar, MA_PE. My neighbor wore that same bat girl costume this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did she look that good in it? We need pics!
Click to expand...

Yes, but she chickened out and wore volleyball "shorts" under it. No pics, sorry.


----------



## picusld

FLBuff PE said:


> I sorry. Hopefully this makes up for it:


this makes me happy on a bad day


----------



## FLBuff PE

picusld said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sorry. Hopefully this makes up for it:
> 
> 
> 
> this makes me happy on a bad day
Click to expand...

Glad that I could brighten your day!


----------



## cement

FLBuff PE said:


> picusld said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sorry. Hopefully this makes up for it:
> 
> 
> 
> this makes me happy on a bad day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad that I could brighten your day!
Click to expand...

well done FLBuff!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## DVINNY

Lazy Asses, need to quit playing around and mow the freakin' grass


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## TouchDown

DVINNY said:


>


Was that a massive burp at the end or did she gag a little, like Dee off of IASIP?


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Sschell

DAMNED RED X!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Too bad. You're missing some funny ones!


----------



## Ble_PE

I would pay good money to see Brokeback Mountain2 with those 2 women!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Sorry guys. I'm a little bored today.

For Flyer:

For VTE:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

The meth lab describes my black one. :doganim:


----------



## FLBuff PE

VTEnviro said:


> The meth lab describes my black one. :doganim:


From your descriptions, I thought it might.


----------



## TouchDown

PROOF OF EVOLUTION AT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sschell

looks like de-evolution to me... is that a tail?


----------



## Flyer_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Sorry guys. I'm a little bored today.
> For Flyer:


That's hilarious! I'm gonna have to get one of those made up and put it in the plane.


----------



## MA_PE

sschell_PE said:


> looks like de-evolution to me... is that a tail?


could just be a hot dog.....


----------



## FLBuff PE

This one's for sschell...


----------



## Dexman PE




----------



## frazil

^ lmao!!


----------



## Sschell

FLBuff PE said:


> This one's for sschell...



hell yeah! I have a new favorite sport!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Wolverine

:banhim:

Oh wait,...can't.


----------



## Dark Knight

Somebody is obsessed.

Without giving me details; Is that a porno movie? I have hear so many references to the human centipede that I am curious now.


----------



## Sschell

even I am not a sick enough f*ck to want to watch a porno movie like that. Its a crappy indy horror flick.


----------



## Supe

Emphasis on the "crappy."

I guess you could say it's a real mouthful.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## frazil

imagine being one of the actors. that's a pretty shitty role.


----------



## Dleg

It must be somewhat popular. Even our crappy little local rental place has multiple copies of it on both blu-ray and DVD.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Chucktown PE

:redface:


----------



## Ble_PE

:dancingnaughty: :Banane20:

Edited to protect our eyes and stomachs.


----------



## TouchDown

VT, next time ask your wife to take the pic from the front, it's probably your better side.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Hey whatever floats it for you.


----------



## TouchDown

YOU BASTAGE!!!


----------



## Sschell

brutal dude.... well done.... but damn!

:appl:


----------



## Ble_PE

Damn, that is brutal. Nicely played.


----------



## Chucktown PE

What happened to the lovely large breasted womens?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

sschell_PE said:


> brutal dude.... well done.... but damn!
> 
> :appl:


Thanks! Now I just gotta turn off editing capabilities...


----------



## Chucktown PE

VTEnviro said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> brutal dude.... well done.... but damn!
> 
> :appl:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Now I just gotta turn off editing capabilities...
Click to expand...


I'm glad I slipped my edit in before you tweaked those privileges.


----------



## roadwreck

Let's get this thread back on track shall we


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker

roadwreck said:


> Let's get this thread back on track shall we


I nominate roadwreck as poster of the week.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Wow, who's ass is that?? :bananadoggywow:


----------



## Supe

That may possibly be the greatest animated GIF of all time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, I could watch that all day...


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Sschell

didn't know you played soccer Ble.


----------



## Ble_PE

With benefits like that who wouldn't?


----------



## Master slacker

He doesn't. He plays softball... and he's a "catcher" so I'm told.


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> He doesn't. He plays softball... and he's a "catcher" so I'm told.


Yea, for her:


----------



## Sschell

dude! her mit is better looking than her face!


----------



## Undertaker

Red x of death here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Another pic, although it's a little blurry.


----------



## Undertaker

Another red x.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## bigray76

roadwreck said:


> Let's get this thread back on track shall we


Just wanted to bring this along to the next page...


----------



## Master slacker

I love how the skin wrinkles on the left ass just as the skirt makes its smooth upward movement.


----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


> I love how the skin wrinkles on the left ass just as the skirt makes its smooth upward movement.


Wow, I think you may have been staring at that gif a little to long now.

:jerkit:


----------



## Chucktown PE

I have a great .gif here but it's larger than 2mb so I can't upload it.


----------



## bigray76

^^^excuses, excuses...


----------



## MA_PE

"I can't upload it because it's too big"

like we haven't heard that one before


----------



## Master slacker

roadwreck said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the skin wrinkles on the left ass just as the skirt makes its smooth upward movement.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I think you may have been staring at that gif a little to long now.
> 
> :jerkit:
Click to expand...

Sounds like you haven't been staring at it long enough. :ghey:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Supe

That's ridiculous.

You don't tack/stitch weld a flange like that.


----------



## Sschell

...well... you can... It's just not good for much!


----------



## Master slacker

Kame-hame-HA!!!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dleg

A stranger with candy!


----------



## Ble_PE

Now this is a human centipede I can get behind!


----------



## DVINNY

^^ I'll second that


----------



## Dleg

They need some of these:


----------



## Supe

LMFAO. What WON'T they shove in there these days?


----------



## jeb6294

So would that be a beaver beaver?


----------



## Master slacker

I don't know, but it sure is better than a


----------



## Wolverine

Hmm, the Beaver Cleaver kind of reminds me of a story Gene Simmons used to tell...

Once, as he boasted about his amazing libido to a reporter, he was asked what his strangest conquest was. He told of the time he was invited to wear his Business Socks with a delightful young lady who had a tattoo of HIS stage makeup strategically inked in her nether regions.

To quote Gene: "It was like I was giving myself a... Is this gonna be on network TV?"

A prize to anyone who can Paintbrush up what Gene Simmons business socks might look like under the platform heels.


----------



## Road Guy

^-- is that on the bottom of a foot?

ouch! &amp; I think that would have tickled


----------



## Bman

2010 "Miss TSA" Calendar


----------



## Master slacker

Wonder how many cancer cells she has now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## awdturboiv

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Nice to see a good DSM reference on the board.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I used to run a turbo Dodge. Gotta stick it to the DSM crowd every now and then


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe

LOL, I could watch that all day.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## afrey22




----------



## afrey22

roadwreck said:


>


That's so funny. That's a guy a know in Jacksonville. Random.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

He looks about as coherent as the stumbling guy who sat next to me for a quarter at the Pats-Jets game and offered me some sort of white powder.

He was escorted out of the stadium by security after falling all over me and the guys in the row in front of me and just generally being a douchewaffle.


----------



## afrey22

VTEnviro said:


> He looks about as coherent as the stumbling guy who sat next to me for a quarter at the Pats-Jets game and offered me some sort of white powder.
> He was escorted out of the stadium by security after falling all over me and the guys in the row in front of me and just generally being a douchewaffle.


http://www.facebook.com/#!/anthony.saladino


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Dexman PE

can you figure out what she's supposed to do?


----------



## Ble_PE

^That's a nice profile view there!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Master slacker

Ble_PE said:


>


shes no inez Sainz, but i would still wreck that like i did ines sainz. sorry fellaz

edit: ToP, suckaz! And it shall be blessed with lady hotnesss as the first post on thes page!

:bananalama:


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## FLBuff PE

I'll just leave this here. Avatar related.


----------



## kevo_55

roadwreck said:


>


As a Star Wars buff..... me likey!!


----------



## Dleg

FLBuff PE said:


> I'll just leave this here. Avatar related.


It took me at least a minute to realize their butts actually spelled something...


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here. Avatar related.
> 
> 
> 
> It took me at least a minute to realize their butts actually spelled something...
Click to expand...

Their butts spell something? :huh:


----------



## TouchDown




----------



## Dleg

Dleg said:


> GA_Geotech said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like i'm excited to be getting my PE-ness, but i wanna puke because I'm afraid i'll fail... and have to lick it up and try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. that is one epic gif......
Click to expand...

This needed to go in the funny pics thread.


----------



## Dleg

Let's face it: it happens sometimes.


----------



## MA_PE

Dleg said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA_Geotech said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like i'm excited to be getting my PE-ness, but i wanna puke because I'm afraid i'll fail... and have to lick it up and try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. that is one epic gif......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This needed to go in the funny pics thread.
Click to expand...

no it didn't.


----------



## MadDawg

MA_PE said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA_Geotech said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like i'm excited to be getting my PE-ness, but i wanna puke because I'm afraid i'll fail... and have to lick it up and try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. that is one epic gif......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This needed to go in the funny pics thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no it didn't.
Click to expand...

yeah, I showed it to my wife and she's pretty mad at me right now...


----------



## ElCid03

That takes gross to a new level.


----------



## cement

have you read "water for elephants"?


----------



## Master slacker

large pic. can delete if needed.


----------



## roadwreck

^^

that's really funny


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## ElCid03

I swear she's either got a lazy eye or the angle the picture is taken at is off.


----------



## roadwreck

ElCid03 said:


> I swear she's either got a lazy eye or the angle the picture is taken at is off.


she has eyes? I hadn't noticed


----------



## Dark Knight

roadwreck said:


> ElCid03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear she's either got a lazy eye or the angle the picture is taken at is off.
> 
> 
> 
> she has eyes? I hadn't noticed
Click to expand...

That is what I thought.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

ElCid03 said:


> I swear she's either got a lazy eye or the angle the picture is taken at is off.


I think it's a bad shadow or something. Now that ElCid directed my focus to her face, she's a little less hot.


----------



## MA_PE

it's a molded plastic breastplate. That could be a guy with long hair.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Thanks Captain Buzzkill.


----------



## Dark Knight

MA_PE said:


> it's a molded plastic breastplate. That could be a guy with long hair.


:banhim:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

Dark Knight said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's a molded plastic breastplate. That could be a guy with long hair.
> 
> 
> 
> :banhim:
Click to expand...

Maybe EB should institute a failure-of-the-day award. I nominate MA PE as the first recipient.


----------



## Dexman PE

Master slacker said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's a molded plastic breastplate. That could be a guy with long hair.
> 
> 
> 
> :banhim:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe EB should institute a failure-of-the-day award. I nominate MA PE as the first recipient.
Click to expand...

 The frat i was in while in college had a "Tool King" award that would be given out each week. it was a big 2" craftsman wrench that the person would have to carry around all week (including to class). You could be nominated for any type of failure (hookup with an ugly chick, spilled beverages at a party, something really stupid said/done, etc).


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## snickerd3

That first one you posted FlBuff made me choke on the piece of candy i was eating.


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> That first one you posted FlBuff made me choke on the piece of candy i was eating.


So the female stormtroopers do it for you too?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dexman PE said:


> The frat i was in while in college had a "Tool King" award that would be given out each week. it was a big 2" craftsman wrench that the person would have to carry around all week (including to class). You could be nominated for any type of failure (hookup with an ugly chick, spilled beverages at a party, something really stupid said/done, etc).


We had the Clue Phone. It was one of those comically fake looking toy phones. Whenever somebody won it, somebody would pick up the phone, say "Ring, Ring!", pick up the receiver and say "It's for you!"


----------



## ElCid03

The Fem Trooper has her own website.


----------



## humner

and this is also on the Fem Trooper site. What's the problem?


----------



## humner

and of course there are these Fem Troopers

any complaints?


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Trev... P.E.

Saw this on the way to work. I thought it was funny... BMW owner probably won't when he tries to get home before the blizzard tonight


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Do those towers sink into the ground to allow the people parked on the upper tiers to leave before those on the lower tiers? If not, that's a shitty way to park. If so, that's a pretty deep hole. Either way, I don't think I'd like to put my car in such a contraption.


----------



## TouchDown

Not sure if I'd rather have my car on top or bottom. Either way... oops.

And what the hell is the guy attempting to do in the pic? Is he pulling a pin so that the top car will fall out so he can help cleanup the wreckage below?

No way I'd put my car in something like that.


----------



## Trev... P.E.

wilheldp_PE said:


> Do those towers sink into the ground to allow the people parked on the upper tiers to leave before those on the lower tiers? If not, that's a shitty way to park. If so, that's a pretty deep hole. Either way, I don't think I'd like to put my car in such a contraption.


Nothing so elaborate. The trays move up and down, there are smaller two level ones on hydraulics, these taller ones are on cables. The attendants do the work for you, you just have to tip em nicely should you come back earlier than you said! Most of these places are only semi-permanent, the owners sit on the land until they can get a permit for a 20 storey building.. In the meantime they are printing money from the fees these places charge... Unless they crush a car or two of course...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Trev said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do those towers sink into the ground to allow the people parked on the upper tiers to leave before those on the lower tiers? If not, that's a shitty way to park. If so, that's a pretty deep hole. Either way, I don't think I'd like to put my car in such a contraption.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing so elaborate. The trays move up and down, there are smaller two level ones on hydraulics, these taller ones are on cables. The attendants do the work for you, you just have to tip em nicely should you come back earlier than you said! Most of these places are only semi-permanent, the owners sit on the land until they can get a permit for a 20 storey building.. In the meantime they are printing money from the fees these places charge... Unless they crush a car or two of course...
Click to expand...

So if you're on the 4th tier, the attendants have to remove the 3 cars below yours, 1 at a time, to get to yours? That sounds like a colossal pain in the ass.


----------



## MA_PE

Trev said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do those towers sink into the ground to allow the people parked on the upper tiers to leave before those on the lower tiers? If not, that's a shitty way to park. If so, that's a pretty deep hole. Either way, I don't think I'd like to put my car in such a contraption.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing so elaborate. The trays move up and down, there are smaller two level ones on hydraulics, these taller ones are on cables. The attendants do the work for you, you just have to tip em nicely should you come back earlier than you said! Most of these places are only semi-permanent, the owners sit on the land until they can get a permit for a 20 storey building.. In the meantime they are printing money from the fees these places charge... Unless they crush a car or two of course...
Click to expand...

I never saw one until now. Are these commuter lots where the patrons arrive and leave in a typical order wioth only occassional disruption to the schedule?

What happens when the city get a sizeable snow storm?


----------



## Trev... P.E.

Another view... I think they were attaching some chains to avoid crushing both cars under the Mercedes


----------



## Trev... P.E.

MA_PE said:


> Trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do those towers sink into the ground to allow the people parked on the upper tiers to leave before those on the lower tiers? If not, that's a shitty way to park. If so, that's a pretty deep hole. Either way, I don't think I'd like to put my car in such a contraption.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing so elaborate. The trays move up and down, there are smaller two level ones on hydraulics, these taller ones are on cables. The attendants do the work for you, you just have to tip em nicely should you come back earlier than you said! Most of these places are only semi-permanent, the owners sit on the land until they can get a permit for a 20 storey building.. In the meantime they are printing money from the fees these places charge... Unless they crush a car or two of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never saw one until now. Are these commuter lots where the patrons arrive and leave in a typical order wioth only occassional disruption to the schedule?
> 
> What happens when the city get a sizeable snow storm?
Click to expand...

Pretty much, they do have a few locals using it for longer term parking, to use on weekends, but most are working in the area, driving in and out from Long Island/Jersey, mostly predictable. Last storm the lots were pretty much shut, with only a few cars left behind.


----------



## Dleg

wilheldp_PE said:


> Trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do those towers sink into the ground to allow the people parked on the upper tiers to leave before those on the lower tiers? If not, that's a shitty way to park. If so, that's a pretty deep hole. Either way, I don't think I'd like to put my car in such a contraption.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing so elaborate. The trays move up and down, there are smaller two level ones on hydraulics, these taller ones are on cables. The attendants do the work for you, you just have to tip em nicely should you come back earlier than you said! Most of these places are only semi-permanent, the owners sit on the land until they can get a permit for a 20 storey building.. In the meantime they are printing money from the fees these places charge... Unless they crush a car or two of course...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you're on the 4th tier, the attendants have to remove the 3 cars below yours, 1 at a time, to get to yours? That sounds like a colossal pain in the ass.
Click to expand...

Yes it does, but what's the difference? You're either paying some schmuck minimum wage to sit there all day and collect money, or to collect money and play musical chairs with the cars. Same cost to the owner of the lot, assuming it's an attended lot, and if it was unattended, this would seem to provide a lot more revenue anyway, and probably more than make up for the cost of maintaining the schmuck.


----------



## humner

Funny thing about this type of parking area, it was displayed in the columns of Mad magazine back in the 70's


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## snickerd3

bump


----------



## snickerd3

bump


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

*ExEngineer - please refrain from posting nudity on the boards from here on in, ok?*

*PG-13 is ok, full blown genital shots are not.*


----------



## jmbeck

Master slacker said:


> pic



Really? You really felt the need to post that?


----------



## Master slacker

Didn't mean to be sacrilegious or anything. Just one of those things thought struck me as interesting.


----------



## roadwreck

I thought it was funny.


----------



## jmbeck

Just seems like one of those things best left alone. It had the potential to highly offend people, with regard to something that is really important to them.

I'm glad you took it down. Thanks for that.


----------



## Master slacker

Yeah, I was questioning whether to put it up or not, hoping that only the coincidence and all would be seen and not the potential sacrilege. If people see Jesus in toast, any view can be stretched (no pun intended).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm not the moral police, but Invision doesn't approve of T&amp;A being posted.


----------



## Master slacker

I approve. Does that smooth things over?


----------



## Exengineer

An honest man we could all emulate.


----------



## DVINNY

Since I missed it, can someone send me a link to it on the web in a PM?


----------



## TouchDown




----------



## ElCid03

^Moral of story: Know what her TV looks like before moving forward. If she had to get up in the AM then you probably weren't going to be rewarded for your time anyway.


----------



## Master slacker

But you could save money and snack on her food instead. opcorn:


----------



## wilheldp_PE




----------



## Trev... P.E.




----------



## Supe

wilheldp_PE said:


>



LMFAO


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> *R*MFAO


fixted


----------



## TESTY

This was sent to me by a friend, whose privacy I will respect.

UPDATE ON MY SURGERY

.

I tried to keep this a secret, but somehow the

news leaked out about it, so I thought I had

better tell everyone.

.

Dear Family and Friends,

.

Most of you know I went in for a surgical

procedure for a Butt Lift. I didn't have the

most pleasant experience. I should've left

well enough alone.

.

I wanted to show you how it turned out. I

hope this keeps YOU from having this done.

.

Please, PLEASE, PLEASE . . . don't get a

Butt Lift. You will most certainly regret it !!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker

Four Loko strikes again!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Four Loko is banned in Mass. (We're the no fun state) After seeing this pic though, I might start a grassroots, or in her case, assroots campaign to re-legalize it.


----------



## Master slacker

Four Loko is still legal in the decaf variety. So, instead of being alcoholic and caffeine filled drink that tastes like ass, it's now an alcoholic, decaf drink that tastes like ass.


----------



## Master slacker

wilheldp_PE said:


>


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Flyer_PE

^ :lmao: :appl:


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## ElCid03

^I laughed my [email protected]@ off!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

If you're favorite movie is Scarface, you might be a douchebag.


----------



## TouchDown




----------



## DVINNY

:wv: is incorrectly categorized according to those descriptions. It should be in the South instead of Mid-West


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Master slacker

Why does it come out horizontally? :huh:


----------



## Supe

I never would have expected the pants to be so... permeable.


----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


> Why does it come out horizontally? :huh:


The bigger question is why would NBC and/or the Travel Channel air this? I don't watch much television but have things really gotten so bad that the networks are broadcasting thermal imagery of flatulence?

:huh:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it come out horizontally? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger question is why would NBC and/or the Travel Channel air this? I don't watch much television but have things really gotten so bad that the networks are broadcasting thermal imagery of flatulence?
> 
> :huh:
Click to expand...

IIRC, it was on SNL as a spoof on the ghost hunter shows. Suddenly they heard something and the thermal imaging showed a presence near an investigator (who was embarrased but wouldn't fess up)


----------



## Ble_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it come out horizontally? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger question is why would NBC and/or the Travel Channel air this? I don't watch much television but have things really gotten so bad that the networks are broadcasting thermal imagery of flatulence?
> 
> :huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIRC, it was on SNL as a spoof on the ghost hunter shows. Suddenly they heard something and the thermal imaging showed a presence near an investigator (who was embarrased but wouldn't fess up)
Click to expand...

I think this is right. It's not really a thermal image of a fart, but it's funny anyway.


----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it come out horizontally? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger question is why would NBC and/or the Travel Channel air this? I don't watch much television but have things really gotten so bad that the networks are broadcasting thermal imagery of flatulence?
> 
> :huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIRC, it was on SNL as a spoof on the ghost hunter shows. Suddenly they heard something and the thermal imaging showed a presence near an investigator (who was embarrased but wouldn't fess up)
Click to expand...

Ah, I see. Makes a little more sense now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it come out horizontally? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger question is why would NBC and/or the Travel Channel air this? I don't watch much television but have things really gotten so bad that the networks are broadcasting thermal imagery of flatulence?
> 
> :huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIRC, it was on SNL as a spoof on the ghost hunter shows. Suddenly they heard something and the thermal imaging showed a presence near an investigator (who was embarrased but wouldn't fess up)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I see. Makes a little more sense now.
Click to expand...

Hugh Laurie was the host for that episode (and the one who dealt it).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## jmbeck

VTEnviro said:


>



For you adventurous types, the Boobie Bungalow is on I-65 near the Alabama/TN line. There's even a seedy motel in next door.

VT, didn't you say you've not visited the south much? Here ya go.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I went to NC and TN last fall, and am visiting FL next month. I'll get to the other parts sooner or later.

How seedy is the motel? I've stayed in some real dives over the years. Like the one in Saskatchewan where the water was slippery and smelled like oil, or the one in the Twin Cities where guys brought ladies of the night to perform.


----------



## jmbeck

Perhaps I have judged the hotel too harshly. As I'm usually zooming by at around 75MPH, I normally glance over, chuckle at "Boobie Bungalow", and go on.

The hotel






It may not be so bad if this wasn't directly behind it.


----------



## Master slacker

jmbeck said:


> There's even a seedy motel in next door.


If you're really adventurous and want to find out how *seedy* it is, bring a black light for the bed spread. uke:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Looks like your standard, no frills motel. I was expecting far worse. Wonder if they list the Bungalow as a local attraction on their website.


----------



## jmbeck

And while you're down this far, swing on over to Dora, AL on old U.S. 78 north of Birmingham.

There you will find Wesley's Boobie Trap.






Yes, my company just paid me $7.00 to find funny named strip clubs on Google maps.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Did not see lion, I'll admit.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## The Car

LOL!!!!!!

Udden, udden, UUUUDEN!!!


----------



## jeb6294

VTEnviro said:


> ^Did not see lion, I'll admit.


I've looked at it 4 or 5 times and I still haven't seen any lion.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

roadwreck said:


>


I love that stuff. I drown meats that were hanging in a window 5 minutes previously with that stuff.


----------



## roadwreck

VTEnviro said:


> I love that stuff. I drown meats that were hanging in a window 5 minutes previously with that stuff.


it's the only condiment I need and I put it on pretty much everything.


----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> I love that stuff. I drown meats that were hanging in a window 5 minutes previously with that stuff.


If you use an old lady's voice and say "I put that [bleep] on everything", I may have to drive to your house and kill you. I am SO SICK of that commercial. (oh that's Franks's Hot Sauce sorry) Frank's


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Can you wit to do that until Tuesday morning? Not very sporting of you to kill someone on a long weekend.


----------



## MadDawg

VTEnviro said:


> ^Can you wit to do that until Tuesday morning? Not very sporting of you to kill someone on a long weekend.


You get a long weekend?!


----------



## roadwreck

MadDawg said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Can you wit to do that until Tuesday morning? Not very sporting of you to kill someone on a long weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> You get a long weekend?!
Click to expand...

he must work at a bank.


----------



## MA_PE

nope. long weekend here too. President's day is a national holiday. You must work for commies.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Good point.

You Pinko bastards!!!!


----------



## jeb6294

We only get the big holidays off over here...New Years, Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc...but on the other holidays that they make us work they give us triple time to try and make us feel better.

To be honest, I'd rather just work on holidays, not just because of the $$$, but there just isn't a lot to do here which makes for a long boring day.


----------



## Flyer_PE

[No message]


----------



## ALBin517

MA_PE said:


> nope. long weekend here too. President's day is a national holiday. You must work for commies.



I work for local government and we worked yesterday. Management recognizes we should have Presidents Day off but says nothing is free and we will have to negotiate for it.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Wow, I saw that and then shit brix.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## FLBuff PE

Say goodbye to your motivation to get work done today!


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Say goodbye to your motivation to get work done today!


:signs051:

This deserves a quote.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Say goodbye to your motivation to get work done today!


Huh? I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## MA_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Say goodbye to your motivation to get work done today!


:appl: :appl:

A round of applause for a job well done to both FLBuff and the girl in the gif.


----------



## snickerd3

really??!! they are so saggy!!!!!! If she were standing still they would be at her waist.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> really??!! they are so saggy!!!!!! If she were standing still they would be at her waist.


But she's not standing still!!


----------



## Dexman PE

snickerd3 said:


> really??!! they are so saggy!!!!!! If she were standing still they would be at her waist.


To paraphrase Ron White: if you've seen one set of tits, you want to see them all.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

To quote a high school chem teacher from my old school: Women are like isotopes. The bottom is all the same, but the top is different.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> really??!! they are so saggy!!!!!! If she were standing still they would be at her waist.
> 
> 
> 
> But she's not standing still!!
Click to expand...


And they're in the right spot if she's laying down!


----------



## Dexman PE

Supe said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> really??!! they are so saggy!!!!!! If she were standing still they would be at her waist.
> 
> 
> 
> But she's not standing still!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they're in the right spot if she's laying down!
Click to expand...

in her armpits?


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> really??!! they are so saggy!!!!!! If she were standing still they would be at her waist.
> 
> 
> 
> But she's not standing still!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they're in the right spot if she's laying down!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in her armpits?
Click to expand...


Yes. It's the "new" hole.


----------



## Dexman PE

I thought Quagmire identified the new hole in the back of the knee, or is this another new one?


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


> I thought Quagmire identified the new hole in the back of the knee, or is this another new one?



That episode is old news. This is the new new one.


----------



## DVINNY

Linda Carter running makes my day


----------



## Master slacker

Friday makes my day. But a nice heaping of boobs doesn't hurt.


----------



## jmbeck

VTEnviro said:


> To quote a high school chem teacher from my old school: Women are like isotopes. The bottom is all the same, but the top is different.



Yet one more phrase neatly tucked into my memory forever.

Sadly, I'm sure it replaced a conversion I use ever so often.


----------



## humner

sorry, but not all bottoms are the same


----------



## snickerd3

its a real life aunt fanny!!!

If you've ever seen the animated movie Robots you know what I'm talking about


----------



## TESTY

Or the bottom may be at the top.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Gak! Off to wash my eyes with more Wonder Woman.


----------



## bigray76

Strickland said:


>


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## MA_PE

bigray76 said:


> Strickland said:
Click to expand...

thank god (or Ray) for the pallette cleanser


----------



## Road Guy

is that the nuetron dance?


----------



## bigray76

ODB_PE said:


>


----------



## roadwreck

^^

well, there goes the rest of my afternoon.


----------



## BluSkyy

oh goddamn.


----------



## Ble_PE

Thank you Ray!! Almost got caught by Mrs. Ble checking out the bouncing mammaries though!


----------



## Dexman PE

What is her name again?


----------



## bigray76

bigray76 said:


> ODB_PE said:
Click to expand...

Shay (or Shea?) Laren rings a bell?


----------



## Dexman PE

Ah yes, i remember now


----------



## Dexman PE

Yep, its her.


----------



## bigray76

Pure Dee was the other name I remember being kicked around.


----------



## Dexman PE

Dexman PE said:


>


This one...


----------



## MA_PE

This thread is drifting away from the "funny" pic theme as there are some "serious" pics being added ...not that I'm complaining at all.


----------



## Dexman PE

I saw this posted on facebook:


----------



## ElCid03

The bouncing jigglees has killed my productivity.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Guest

JR


----------



## snickerd3

OMG...I died laughing with that one JR!!!


----------



## Guest

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Anybody wanna get high?


----------



## ElCid03

Damn random drug testing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

A buddy of mine got called for the random whizz quiz yesterday. He works at the Cape. I told him, "You know you're getting tested because they found four grams of coke down there, don't you?" He said, "I wondered why all of a sudden the zero tolerance speeches made a sudden comeback."


----------



## FLBuff PE

Something is missing from this page. Oh! I know what it is:

Here's something else to give you a smile:


----------



## Guest

FLBuff PE said:


> Something is missing from this page. Oh! I know what it is:


Very nice !!

How about something a little quicker paced ...







JR


----------



## cement

where have you been JR? we have missed you!


----------



## Guest

I have had my hands full .... so to speak!

JR


----------



## roadwreck

:lmao:


----------



## Master slacker

I don't know why, but I find this humorous.


----------



## MA_PE

Master slacker said:


> I don't know why, but I find this humorous.


I don't know why either. Now if the porsche had rolled, that would be funny.


----------



## cableguy

Looks to me like typical Top Gear television brilliance. Their camera &amp; editing guys are great at both shots and timing. This is what it would "sound like" to me...

(Clarkson voice)

"So we think that the Audi R8 is an excellent car. Quick in the corners, fast in the straights, runs like a scalded dog around our track. So should you run out and buy one? Not... quite... yet..." (as the Porsche comes sliding around the corner to "catch up").

{but I know, Clarkson isn't a fan of the Hitlermobile overpriced Beetles...  Maybe Hamster voice then...}


----------



## roadwreck

> Looks to me like typical Top Gear television brilliance. Their camera &amp; editing guys are great at both shots and timing. This is what it would \\\"sound like\\\" to me...
> (Clarkson voice)
> 
> \\\"So we think that the Audi R8 is an excellent car. Quick in the corners, fast in the straights, runs like a scalded dog around our track. So should you run out and buy one? Not... quite... yet...\\\" (as the Porsche comes sliding around the corner to \\\"catch up\\\").
> 
> {but I know, Clarkson isn\\\'t a fan of the Hitlermobile overpriced Beetles...  Maybe Hamster voice then...}


wish I knew how to embed youtube videos. 

Here's the link though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaENG1vt6-Y

edit:

Ah ha! Figured it out!


----------



## Dexman PE

"Its so smooth, its like smearing honey on Kiera Knightly". Awesome.


----------



## Exengineer

This is for a shirt to be worn in California.


----------



## Exengineer

Watch for this hot new swim wear this summer.


----------



## TouchDown




----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Supe

Exengineer said:


> Watch for this hot new swim wear this summer.



I'm pretty confident that if those started making their rounds, you'd be hearing the word "yoink" a lot more frequently.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## FLBuff PE

Dexman PE said:


> "Its so smooth, its like smearing honey on Kiera Knightly". Awesome.


----------



## Guest

FLBuff PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Its so smooth, its like smearing honey on Kiera Knightly". Awesome.
Click to expand...

FTW

JR


----------



## Supe

LMAO. That was awesome.


----------



## Dexman PE

Still can't keep his eyes off the ladies...


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## FLBuff PE

Venn diagram time!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## snickerd3

those two middle ones are great!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

That end of autumn/beginning of spring thing is dead on when I go hiking.

In the fall, I want fleece, Smartwool, boots, and long johns when it starts to cool off. When it's the same temp in the spring, time for gym shorts, a water wicking shirt, running shoes, and extra water just in case.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## snickerd3

If you like that first one, then you need to rewatch howard the duck...I forgot how many scenes included half naked/barely dressed women.


----------



## snickerd3

buff...what image hosting site are you using? I can see those, but not others...


----------



## Dexman PE

snickerd3 said:


> buff...what image hosting site are you using? I can see those, but not others...


Those arent "hosted" or links. They are attachments and uploaded to the eb.com servers.


----------



## roadwreck

did anyone else notice that she appears to be cycling up a river. WTF? :dunno:


----------



## speedyox

snickerd3 said:


> If you like that first one, then you need to rewatch howard the duck...I forgot how many scenes included half naked/barely dressed women.


I forgot that movie even existed until just now. I loved that movie when I was a kid.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> did anyone else notice that she appears to be cycling up a river. WTF? :dunno:


No.


----------



## Ble_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone else notice that she appears to be cycling up a river. WTF? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Me neither.


----------



## Dexman PE

I didn't even notice she was cycling...


----------



## Dark Knight

roadwreck said:


> did anyone else notice that she appears to be cycling up a river. WTF? :dunno:


Not me...Wait. Is she cycling? Oh I see it now. She is cycling.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> buff...what image hosting site are you using? I can see those, but not others...
> 
> 
> 
> Those arent "hosted" or links. They are attachments and uploaded to the eb.com servers.
Click to expand...

What he said. To prevent too much info uploaded to the servers, I usually leave photos up for about a month or two, then clean them out. Hopefully that will keep RG off my arse for using up the bandwidth.


----------



## Dexman PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> buff...what image hosting site are you using? I can see those, but not others...
> 
> 
> 
> Those arent "hosted" or links. They are attachments and uploaded to the eb.com servers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he said. To prevent too much info uploaded to the servers, I usually leave photos up for about a month or two, then clean them out. Hopefully that will keep RG off my arse for using up the bandwidth.
Click to expand...

Most of my pics are uploaded to photobucket and just linked. The random joke pic is usually just linked from whichever site I found it on.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

cause I am a giver:


----------



## snickerd3

Dick musuem...and it's not a tribute to the Richard's of the world http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42554859/ns/travel-news/


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Kephart P.E. said:


> cause I am a giver:


I always thought you were the receiver.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## snickerd3

oh....DVs going to slam you for that second one!!! :lmao:


----------



## TESTY

Wonder if this would be allowed in to the exam for sitting all two days in crappy chairs:


----------



## FLBuff PE

snickerd3 said:


> oh....DVs going to slam you for that second one!!! :lmao:


I posted that with him in mind.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## DVINNY

of course, being a dumb bodybuilder, I have no idea what the SHAPED LIKE A UTERUS reference even means. But I'm always game for the make fun of bodybuilders thing.


----------



## snickerd3

^^^^you don't see it? the fists are the overies, the arms are the fallopean tubes and chest is uterus


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> ^^^^you don't see it? the fists are the overies, the arms are the fallopean tubes and chest is uterus


Must be a female location joke. You have to be there.

Dex's picture looks like a psychadelic steer to me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> Dex's picture looks like a psychadelic steer to me.


Yeah, but I'd eat either one.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## bigray76

MA_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^you don't see it? the fists are the overies, the arms are the fallopean tubes and chest is uterus
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a female location joke. You have to be there.
> 
> Dex's picture looks like a psychadelic steer to me.
Click to expand...

Reminds me of the 'Wonder Years' episode where they are getting sex ed in the gym and the gym teacher points to a chalk drawn picture of the female reproductive system and asks 'doe anyone know what this is' and some kid responds 'a cow?'


----------



## Capt Worley PE

bigray76 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^you don't see it? the fists are the overies, the arms are the fallopean tubes and chest is uterus
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a female location joke. You have to be there.
> 
> Dex's picture looks like a psychadelic steer to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reminds me of the 'Wonder Years' episode where they are getting sex ed in the gym and the gym teacher points to a chalk drawn picture of the female reproductive system and asks 'doe anyone know what this is' and some kid responds 'a cow?'
Click to expand...

That's EXACTLY what I thought when I saw that. Wonder Years was awesome.

For the uninitiated, the gym coaches first picture looked like this.


----------



## DVINNY

OK, I get it now. Still not really funny.


----------



## FLBuff PE

DVINNY said:


> OK, I get it now. Still not really funny.


Lighten up, Francis. I never called you a dumb bodybuilder. For your enjoyment, here is a completely un-related, engineering-type funny picture:


----------



## MA_PE

^ That will be $5k for the repair design. Do you need a written report with a stamped drawing?


----------



## Supe

Must be California.


----------



## Master slacker

Can kalifornia even afford duct tape at this point?


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Can kalifornia even afford duct tape at this point?


Smuggled from Mexico?


----------



## Master slacker

nah. can't smoke it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Can you snort it?


----------



## Master slacker

Can't say I've tried, but anything is possible


----------



## snickerd3

that sounds painful... geting duct tape stuck up a nostril then having to pull it out.


----------



## Master slacker

some of us need a good nose waxing. frickin' rain forest up in there.


----------



## Master slacker

Mario Kart reference...


----------



## momech

Master slacker said:


> Mario Kart reference...


That's sweet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We actually found a dead baby bunny in the garage this morning. Try explaining that one the Monday after Easter to 2 kids under the age of 6...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

That both looks like my dog, as well as something you might find in her mouth.


----------



## Road Guy

the blur you see is my daughters cat, about a week before easter she caught the easter bunny shitting in my front yard, and of course she brought it before us...


----------



## snickerd3

so how good at catching mice is she if she could catch a bunny?


----------



## Road Guy

its almost a daily occurence..

I used to have a cat door into the basement, until I had to find the dead animal smell every day, so I closed that door.

We have a doggy door and its closed when were not at home or at night (cause she has brought dead birds and other stuff in) but during the day she will bring crap like that in..

last summer there was a full grown rabit, minus the head, that took me a while to find the basement, it was... really.. really disgusting

but we dont have a mole problem in our yard...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Road Guy said:


> but we dont have a mole problem in our yard...


I'm still upset that the emergency backup outside cat has failed to control the squirrel population. I think he had one bad run in with them.


----------



## Freon

My coon hound was kind enough to bring my wife a possum on Sunday evening....


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> its almost a daily occurence..
> I used to have a cat door into the basement, until I had to find the dead animal smell every day, so I closed that door.
> 
> We have a doggy door and its closed when were not at home or at night (cause she has brought dead birds and other stuff in) but during the day she will bring crap like that in..
> 
> last summer there was a full grown rabit, minus the head, that took me a while to find the basement, it was... really.. really disgusting
> 
> but we dont have a mole problem in our yard...


our neighbors outdoor/indoor cat (garage access only) that kept the mouse population down in our yard died last year...not too much later we started having the issues with mice in the lawnmower.


----------



## Master slacker

If it were my lawnmower, I don't think I'd have the problem. I think the mice would have the problem.


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> If it were my lawnmower, I don't think I'd have the problem. I think the mice would have the problem.


the mice are darn near indestructable...glue traps snap traps two types of poison. They eat the poison and don't die. but they climb into the air intake and die when we start the john deer. I'm thinking it might be bad design on john deers part for not having a better cover.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> the mice are darn near indestructable


Call my wife if you need help killing mice.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Check this one out


----------



## Capt Worley PE

HAHA Look at cartman!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Randy looks like a porn star in that one.


----------



## ALBin517

snickerd3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> its almost a daily occurence..
> I used to have a cat door into the basement, until I had to find the dead animal smell every day, so I closed that door.
> 
> We have a doggy door and its closed when were not at home or at night (cause she has brought dead birds and other stuff in) but during the day she will bring crap like that in..
> 
> last summer there was a full grown rabit, minus the head, that took me a while to find the basement, it was... really.. really disgusting
> 
> but we dont have a mole problem in our yard...
> 
> 
> 
> our neighbors outdoor/indoor cat (garage access only) that kept the mouse population down in our yard died last year...not too much later we started having the issues with mice in the lawnmower.
Click to expand...


I cranked up the mower one spring and the motor would not turn over, but spit out a bunch of acorns. Every fall since then, I scatter a handful of mothballs on the mower deck and around the motor. Works like a charm.


----------



## TouchDown




----------



## wilheldp_PE

I watched all of those for about 10 minutes before I realized they weren't related. I thought you were supposed to watch them in order and they told a story.


----------



## DVINNY

^^^ It does. You don't see it?



FLBuff PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I get it now. Still not really funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Lighten up, Francis. I never called you a dumb bodybuilder.
Click to expand...

Are you saying if I were a smart bodybuilder, that I would have gotten the joke?


----------



## Master slacker

That's a trick question. There's no such thing as a smart bodybuilder.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Road Guy

Hillary's is probably the best!


----------



## snickerd3

another wolvie original


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> Hillary's is probably the best!


concur!!!


----------



## Road Guy

another view


----------



## snickerd3

THe first part of the president one too, is sort of surreal. not something you dream about as a kid when you say you want to be POTUS some day


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> another wolvie original


I read this as another wolvie orgy...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Obie-wan should be saying, "Please don't let me be the next Carter, please don't let me be the next Carter."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Ble_PE

Talk about a messy clean up!


----------



## Wolverine

Capt Worley PE said:


> Obie-wan should be saying, "Please don't let me be the next Carter, please don't let me be the next Carter."


 I do appreciate the look on his face though, as if he deeply perceives the gravity of the situation. JoeBi, hm, not so much.
It was an interesting exercise to Wiki some of the folks I didn't recognize - an admiral, a lawyer/lobbyist, and the mystery lady in the back.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Wolverine said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obie-wan should be saying, "Please don't let me be the next Carter, please don't let me be the next Carter."
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the look on his face though, as if he deeply perceives the gravity of the situation. JoeBi, hm, not so much.
Click to expand...

I agree, that photo raised Obama's credibility a lot with me. i still disagree with many of his policies, but I appreciate what he did and that he appreciated the gravity of the situation and the risks he accepted.

Joe Biden is Obama's best life insurance policy.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## momech

WTF?


----------



## snickerd3

thats disgusting!!!!


----------



## humner

I still can't stop laughing, maybe I should make that my avatar.


----------



## Master slacker

Does that work the way I think it works?


----------



## humner

I am afraid that I think it does. I am just afraid that someone will see these at a yard sale not in the package and use them to decorate a cake.


----------



## MA_PE

that CANNOT be a real product.


----------



## snickerd3

if it happend to be real product who in their right mind would do that to their kid. Oh hey mom i need to take a dump can you stick that piece of plastic up my butt so I can see funny shapes in the toliet...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

AARP Eye chart


----------



## Ble_PE

roadwreck said:


>


Even though I can't see this at work, it deserves a bump.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> if it happend to be real product who in their right mind would do that to their kid. Oh hey mom i need to take a dump can you stick that piece of plastic up my butt so I can see funny shapes in the toliet...



Now that's just silly. You could scoop the poop up out of the bowl first and THEN extrude it into wacky shapes.


----------



## snickerd3

gives new meaning to making mud pies


----------



## humner

snickerd3 said:


> gives new meaning to making mud pies


or Play Doh pump factory


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Kephart P.E.

Wolverine said:


> View attachment 4344


I like it but it at least got Biden way wrong, he is the most likely out of that group to be thinking something inappropriate/funny.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## snickerd3

wolvie - you are a man of many talents...your picture editing/captions always crack me up.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Master slacker

Just can't help it...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Master slacker said:


>


They are so serious...and ridiculous...all at the same time.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## TESTY

Queen of Outer Space

:mf_followthroughfart:


----------



## Baydog




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker

hahahaha


----------



## Master slacker

From the Osama dead thread (thanks to Flyer)


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## knight1fox3

Advertising FAIL. Saw this on one of the advertising banners on EB.com this morning. :Locolaugh:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You do realize that those are "smart" ads that are generated based off of your internet browsing history, dont you?


----------



## Master slacker

knight1fox3 said:


> Advertising FAIL. Saw this on one of the advertising banners on EB.com this morning. :Locolaugh:


Red X of death! Dagnabbitty ole work filters


----------



## Wolverine

Dexman PE said:


> You do realize that those are "smart" ads that are generated based off of your internet browsing history, dont you?


That can't be true; I keep getting this ad:


----------



## jv21

Ble_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone else notice that she appears to be cycling up a river. WTF? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither.
Click to expand...

Wait... there's water in that photo?


----------



## roadwreck

Wolverine said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that those are "smart" ads that are generated based off of your internet browsing history, dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be true; I keep getting this ad:
Click to expand...

you must be logged in as VT.


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> Advertising FAIL. Saw this on one of the advertising banners on EB.com this morning. :Locolaugh:





Dexman PE said:


> You do realize that those are "smart" ads that are generated based off of your internet browsing history, dont you?


Disagree. Work PC firewall does not allow access to dating websites (nor would I even use one to begin with). "Smart" ads do exist, however, but can also be randomly generated as opposed to being based on one's browsing history. In either case, the ad generator should be using spell check. LOL


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advertising FAIL. Saw this on one of the advertising banners on EB.com this morning. :Locolaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that those are "smart" ads that are generated based off of your internet browsing history, dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree. Work PC firewall does not allow access to dating websites (nor would I even use one to begin with). "Smart" ads do exist, however, but can also be randomly generated as opposed to being based on one's browsing history. In either case, the ad generator should be using spell check. LOL
Click to expand...

Stuck pig squeals the loudest.


----------



## dfweyer




----------



## humner

Hey, I met the future Mrs. Humner on a dating website.


----------



## snickerd3

^which one?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> ^which one?


He's still dating 3 and hasn't given out the final rose yet.


----------



## humner

Match.com Was really good to "chat" with women on a one to one basis and not in a bar. After a few weeks, we did finally go out to dinner. I would also like to add that I had come across some real winners on the dating groups. Five of them wanted me to beat up their exes. Funny thing, four of them got back together with their exes.


----------



## Supe

I chatted with MIAF on a dating website.

Therefore, I strongly encourage against it.


----------



## ALBin517

dfweyer said:


>



Does he get that last shovel of dirt into the back of the truck? I think he does.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I met my wife the old fashioned way, in person. Albeit under a very odd set of circumstances. But we lived real long distance and used AOL IM to chat every night, since this was in the early 2000s before cell phones had free nights and long distance.


----------



## Master slacker

Met my wife when I was about 14. We swam together for years. So, until we started dating in 2004, I've seen her more with her clothes off (albeit in a swimsuit) than on.


----------



## ElCid03

Not better way to meet your baby's mama.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Met my wife at science camp. :true:


----------



## ElCid03

Dude I am so throwing the BS Flag on that!!! Science Camp girls do not get the awsome tat that your wife has.


----------



## roadwreck

bump

Aaaaaaah the mammaries, errr, I mean memories.


----------



## Master slacker

like trying to contain watermelons in panty hose.


----------



## Master slacker

Epic...

View attachment 4402


----------



## Supe

How does that one check out on Snopes? It's an oldie.


----------



## Master slacker

Damn. It's doctored.

Even so, just the thought that having all of those injuries attributed to a curb is hilarious.


----------



## humner

I have read it before too, still a good one


----------



## Master slacker

O... M... G... (jeb)

edit: Jeb, ya sissy.


----------



## jeb6294

Master slacker said:


> O... M... G... (jeb)
> edit: Jeb, ya sissy.


Was it working? It's supposed to be animated but it didn't look like it was working. If it was I'll be happy to re-post it.


----------



## Master slacker

It only worked when I clicked and expanded it. As the stillframe attachment, it didn't work.


----------



## jeb6294

[SIZE=14pt]What did you think she was doing...bunch of perverts?!?![/SIZE]


----------



## Road Guy

disturbing


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Road Guy

refreshing


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## MA_PE

^^

Ble:

Ahh, nice palette cleanser.


----------



## snickerd3

if those bounce anymore they are going fall out


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^We can hope!


----------



## Master slacker

Just keep looking


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> if those bounce anymore they are going fall out


I don't see a problem with that happening.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## roadwreck

VT, we've asked you before not to post pictures of yourself here.


----------



## Dark Knight

VTEnviro said:


>


Dang it VT. I said once that we can trust you. Do not let me down please.


----------



## MA_PE

is that a pen in his left hand? I guess the pen is mightier than the gun, too.


----------



## Road Guy

is that a carp on his screen saver???


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

MA_PE said:


> is that a pen in his left hand? I guess the pen is mightier than the gun, too.


I think it's a knife.


----------



## ALBin517

And he has his finger on the trigger ... like there is not enough wrong with that image already.


----------



## Master slacker

Well, that, and why is the AC register mounted vertically and not horizontally? :huh:


----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that a pen in his left hand? I guess the pen is mightier than the gun, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a knife.
Click to expand...

that's not a knife...

this is a knife

girly man.


----------



## Master slacker

MA_PE said:


> that's not a knife...
> this is a knife


That ain't no Paul Hogan, man.


----------



## jmbeck

Master slacker said:


> Well, that, and why is the AC register mounted vertically and not horizontally? :huh:


Difficult to place a register horizontally in 16" on center stud walls.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

jmbeck said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that, and why is the AC register mounted vertically and not horizontally? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to place a register horizontally in 16" on center stud walls.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be surprised if some builders used more that 16"...


----------



## Supe

1) Take the Sailor Jerry away from that man, he doesn't deserve it

2) You'd think a turd like that spends a LOT of time in front of the computer, and would have sprung for something a little fancier than a stolen office desk and a rusty folding chair.

3) I wonder if that Break Free CLP can on his desk is for the folding chair.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker

:lmao:


----------



## Supe

To think, Matthew Broderick showed such promise.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Too many disturbing images as of late. I must fix that.

Wait, that's not right. Lemme try that agin.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I see Wolvie's new avatar...


----------



## Wolverine

Yeah, like you're going to see me playing with my pretty ponies. Right....


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

looks like you had fun with your ponies.


----------



## jeb6294

[SIZE=12pt]Seriously people, what is wrong with you?!?![/SIZE]

All of you's, minds in the gutter I tell ya.


----------



## jeb6294

Not to create any tension between Wolverine and Dark Knight




Uhhh...awkward


----------



## jeb6294

[SIZE=12pt]Just when you thought it was safe to take the kids to the amusement park it's....[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]GOATSE-GO-ROUND!!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]


----------



## Master slacker

These are funny


----------



## Wolverine

jeb6294 said:


> Not to create any tension between Wolverine and Dark Knight
> Uhhh...awkward


It looks like Wolverine is getting ready to kick your ass. It looks like the two Batmen are getting ready to kiss.

+1 Wolverine


----------



## Dark Knight

I think Jeb is spending too much time under the sun. :blink:


----------



## ElCid03

It's called FOB fun man.


----------



## roadwreck

this thread has gone horribly off course, lets get things back on track shall we?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who wants some side boob?


----------



## Master slacker

epic


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Damn, homeboy must have superhuman stamina.


----------



## Master slacker

red x! Damn ye, work filters


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## snickerd3

i know this thread isn't funny anymore with not being able to see the pictures. stupid filters


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble_PE said:


> Who wants some side boob?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make me drive to NC just to kick you're arse.


----------



## TESTY

How Boobs Got Their Name:

[SIZE=14pt]Top View: B[/SIZE]

Front View: o o

Side View: b


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants some side boob?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me drive to NC just to kick you're arse.
Click to expand...

I thought everyone liked a little side boob.


----------



## Master slacker

There's a key word in your statement. Look between "a" and "side". k thx bie


----------



## roadwreck

meeeeeow


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## momech

roadwreck said:


> meeeeeow


[SIZE=36pt]WOW![/SIZE]


----------



## Ble_PE

roadwreck said:


> meeeeeow


Just think, there's someone, somewhere, fapping to that. :blink:


----------



## roadwreck

Ble_PE said:


> Just think, there's someone, somewhere, fapping to that. :blink:


you really didn't need to tell us about your plans for this evening.


----------



## Ble_PE

roadwreck said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just think, there's someone, somewhere, fapping to that. :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> you really didn't need to tell us about your plans for this evening.
Click to expand...

Who said anything about evening...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Ble_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meeeeeow
> 
> 
> 
> Just think, there's someone, somewhere, fapping to that. :blink:
Click to expand...

Nice FUPA.


----------



## ElCid03

roadwreck said:


>


That is so nasty.


----------



## Master slacker

You don't like fried chicken?


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## snickerd3

wow...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## MFresh81

roadwreck said:


>


Rosa Acosta?


----------



## NBeebe

roadwreck said:


> meeeeeow


I think I just threw up in my mouth a little!


----------



## jeb6294

roadwreck said:


> meeeeeow


Huh, that's funny. I didn't think elbows were usually supposed to have cleavage?!?!


----------



## Master slacker

NBeebe said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth a little!


That's ok. If it hits the floor, just give her a spoon. The mess will clean up itself.


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Ble_PE

Can I get this guy's job?


----------



## momech

^^She has a look like, "Why are you taking a picture of me eating chow mein as I wade across a flooded street?"


----------



## wilheldp_PE

momech said:


> ^^She has a look like, "Why are you taking a picture of me eating chow mein as I wade across a flooded street?"


Actually, she has a look of "Do you like my new bra?"


----------



## humner

VTEnviro said:


>


I thought it was a guy wearing a ladies wig.


----------



## momech

wilheldp_PE said:


> momech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^She has a look like, "Why are you taking a picture of me eating chow mein as I wade across a flooded street?"
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, she has a look of "Do you like my new bra?"
Click to expand...

Ha. Ble snuck that post in on me.


----------



## FLBuff PE

For DV. Soory, brah.


----------



## DVINNY

^^^ ALL 3 of those are great.


----------



## snickerd3

i really need to check this thread out at home!!!! internet filters SUCK!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

I'll just leave this right here. Oof.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

At the top of the page? Really? Fail.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I was waiting. I'm diabolical like that.


----------



## snickerd3

horrible horrible man


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## jeb6294

Did that guy piss himself?


----------



## jeb6294

Go ahead, I dare you....


----------



## Supe

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Master slacker

+1. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## IlPadrino

jeb6294 said:


> Go ahead, I dare you....


I don't get it... lots of pics of blue eggos on the 'net.


----------



## IlPadrino

And I much prefer egg fried rice for breakfast...


----------



## jeb6294

I really hope this is a joke or our military is in worse shape than I thought...


----------



## jeb6294

But what are my lucky numbers?


----------



## Supe

Can't you read? It's 13.


----------



## MA_PE

It's time to revoke Buff's attachment privileges.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

MA_PE said:


> It's time to revoke Buff's attachment privileges to the whole damned internet.


Fixed it.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Ble_PE

You know Buff, just when I think you couldn't post anything grosser or more painful to look at, you go and post something like this.

And totally redeem yourself!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## ElCid03

Touche!


----------



## momech

VT, that's awesome!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## wilheldp_PE

Master slacker said:


>


3rd and 4th...we've been bombing Yemen too.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's 3 pigs you sickos!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

It's Goatstree!


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## binh1016

roadwreck said:


>



LMFAO


----------



## snickerd3

roadwreck said:


>


looks like some sort of pagent...a wardrobe malfunction on purpose?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Ble_PE

:Locolaugh: :lmao:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## ElCid03

The powers of photoshop!


----------



## Road Guy

this is actually on the back of a jetski....


----------



## momech

Yep. I have that sticker on my Waverunner. I always try to keep the stream of water from the jet nozzle away from my body orifice (rectum).


----------



## Supe

Rectum? Damn near killed him!


----------



## Wolverine

And in Science News today, the seventh planet from the sun has now been RENAMED, to do away with all those annoying scatological homonym jokes.

The seventh planet will now be called "Urectum"

Please do not shoot any water at it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I don't condone the sign, but this took some work to pull the hoax off I'd imagine. Looks pretty official. I can't believe it didn't get noticed beforehand.


----------



## jeb6294

momech said:


> Yep. I have that sticker on my Waverunner. I always try to keep the stream of water from the jet nozzle away from my body orifice (rectum).


Not worried bout the vagina are ya'?


----------



## momech

jeb6294 said:


> momech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I have that sticker on my Waverunner. I always try to keep the stream of water from the jet nozzle away from my body orifice (rectum).
> 
> 
> 
> Not worried bout the vagina are ya'?
Click to expand...

Not mine!


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## momech

Doh! Silly me!


----------



## DVINNY

VTEnviro said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meeeeeow
> 
> 
> 
> Just think, there's someone, somewhere, fapping to that. :blink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice FUPA.
Click to expand...

It's the FUPA DROOPA


----------



## cement

wtf is in her hand?


----------



## civengPE

cement said:


> wtf is in her hand?


Remote for the camera?


----------



## Road Guy

please lets not copy that image again....


----------



## momech

That pic make me think of someone trying to pick up a shot put with a wet paper towel.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

cement said:


> wtf is in her hand?


an iPad


----------



## roadwreck

this ought to help get that image out of your head...


----------



## Ble_PE

roadwreck said:


> this ought to help get that image out of your head...


I'm mesmerized...


----------



## roadwreck

Ble_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> this ought to help get that image out of your head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mesmerized...
Click to expand...

I know, isn't it fantastic?


----------



## Road Guy

is that a flute or a trumpet?


----------



## roadwreck

all I know is it's not a rusty trombone


----------



## Wolverine

What I think is funny is to look down at the "Users Reading" pane and see who's watching.

Still watching...

Still watching....

Still watching....

Me too....


----------



## blybrook PE

Road Guy said:


> is that a flute or a trumpet?



Who cares... What better way to spend the lunch hour...


----------



## Ble_PE

roadwreck said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> this ought to help get that image out of your head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mesmerized...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, isn't it fantastic?
Click to expand...

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

roadwreck said:


> all I know is it's not a rusty trombone


----------



## blybrook PE

Now for some toe touching...


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## momech

That's great, Kep!


----------



## roadwreck

what if you still feel that the "what you think your car looks like" looks like shit?


----------



## blybrook PE

Another headline OOPS...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Honeymoon on page 4

Cox on page 5

Awesome.


----------



## cement

roadwreck said:


>






roadwreck said:


> this ought to help get that image out of your head...






blybrook PE said:


> Now for some toe touching...


to summarize


----------



## roadwreck

cement said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> this ought to help get that image out of your head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now for some toe touching...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to summarize
Click to expand...

Let's not forget these



Ble_PE said:


>






roadwreck said:


> bump
> 
> Aaaaaaah the mammaries, errr, I mean memories.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Droid....struggling....to....load....animations....so....frustrating....


----------



## blybrook PE

Very good summary of the past few posts!


----------



## roadwreck

Dexman PE said:


> Droid....struggling....to....load....animations....so....frustrating....


it's worth the wait.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

blybrook PE said:


> Another headline OOPS...


Remind me not to look at Page 5.


----------



## jeb6294

I'm not even sure what to say here....


----------



## MA_PE

I guess those are real asses. They're wearing safety glasses.

Is this pron or modern art? I get confused between the two.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Looks more like a cross between pron and a science experiment to me.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Road Guy

probably photo-shop, but probably true....


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## cement

Ble_PE said:


>


hip-notized!


----------



## Guest

^^^ Well-played, sir!

JR


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Yeah, but I'm not going to Sweden this year...this will have to suffice.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## momech

roadwreck said:


>


I know this phrase is overused, but I hate it when that happens!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## momech

^^ That there is SCIENCE!


----------



## Ble_PE

Does this count?


----------



## momech

Ble_PE said:


> Does this count?


Negative Ghostrider. The pattern is full.


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## roadwreck

Kephart P.E. said:


>


sense: this picture makes none.


----------



## Ble_PE

Is that Ron Jeremy?


----------



## MA_PE

I think it's John Candy dressed as Ron Jeremy


----------



## Dark Knight

Ble, I know you can do better than that. Here is a chance for redemption. Surprise us...pleazzzzzz


----------



## Guest

momech said:


> Negative Ghostrider. The pattern is full.


Well played. 

JR


----------



## Ble_PE

Dark Knight said:


> Ble, I know you can do better than that. Here is a chance for redemption. Surprise us...pleazzzzzz


How's this?


----------



## cement

:thankyou:


----------



## Dark Knight

cement said:


> :thankyou:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Very nice TOP sir.

Suggestion to the group: create a new thread for these ladies pics, and return this thread back to "funny" pics. That way those of us who visit eb.com know if we can open it safely.


----------



## Dark Knight

Ble_PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ble, I know you can do better than that. Here is a chance for redemption. Surprise us...pleazzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> How's this?
Click to expand...

That looks pretty safe to me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I meant for those of us visiting from our work comps.

I really enjoy the pics, it just makes it difficult to open these threads when we have "the man" keeping tabs on our internet usage.


----------



## cdcengineer

It looks safe and fun to me. Oh wait, it was supposed to be funny..


----------



## roadwreck

Dexman PE said:


> I meant for those of us visiting from our work comps.
> I really enjoy the pics, it just makes it difficult to open these threads when we have "the man" keeping tabs on our internet usage.


I think the solution to your problem would be to quit your job. 

Or not open this thread at work. I think the subtitle of this thread gives you a warning that the material here may not be work appropriate.



> PG-13 (some suggestive material)


----------



## Dark Knight

Dexman PE said:


> I meant for those of us visiting from our work comps.
> I really enjoy the pics, it just makes it difficult to open these threads when we have "the man" keeping tabs on our internet usage.


You have a good point there. This is why I try to avoid checking some threads while working. This is one of them. I only do it if

i) alone

ii) lunch time

iii) from home

If there are people around I skip this thread.


----------



## MA_PE

Conversely, I find myself returning to this thread occaisionally during work. I enjoy looking at some of the pictures (like the most recent one for example) and science has proven that looking is good for my health. Thus it's beneficial to my employer as well.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dark Knight

Ble_PE said:


>


:lmao:


----------



## momech

Dude! Let go!


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Wolverine

[No message]


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## snickerd3

The pole vaulting one is hilarious...thats one of the reasons i never tried...to afraid that would happen to me


----------



## MA_PE

the kid on the unicycle is so staged it's sad but it's a good clip for kids his age to come up with.


----------



## jeb6294

MA_PE said:


> the kid on the unicycle is so staged it's sad but it's a good clip for kids his age to come up with.


That's what I thought too, but it looks like he may have cut the corner too close and the pedal hit the ground and brought him to a screeching halt. Can't say for sure though...still wouldn't be surprised if it was staged.


----------



## jeb6294

Scott may want to avoid the dating scene for a little while....






Should probably avoid public restrooms as well...


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## Wolverine

I have a nephew named "Scott Kelly" and what the banner says is true.

Of course, he's seven though.

But his ex-girlfriend is indeed just spiteful enough to pull a stunt like that ^^^. They can be vicious even at that age.


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## jeb6294

I would send this to my wife, but somehow I don't think she would be amused.


----------



## blybrook PE

A new bouncer to watch


----------



## Master slacker

It's more mesmarizing due to the fact that the "tail is wagging the dog" for half of it.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

She's uber hot... for a vegan.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## jeb6294




----------



## jeb6294

Am I the only one distrubed by the fact that it has dosing information for children under 10 after reading the first and last ingredients?


----------



## jeb6294

I'm confused...he appears to be wearing ski boots and a sweater but he's in shorts?


----------



## Road Guy

har!

There are 2 other people wearing ski goggles or something, I wonder if this is from the set of a movie or something??

Is that cashmire? (spelling???)


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## civengPE

That is the most perfect engineer joke I have seen in a long time!!!


----------



## Master slacker

I must not be a perfect engineer. I don't get it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> I must not be a perfect engineer. I don't get it.


Its a stop sine. At least thats how I see it.


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must not be a perfect engineer. I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a stop sine. At least thats how I see it.
Click to expand...


(light goes on) Ahhh. I get it now.

more of a math thing than an engineer thing.


----------



## Master slacker

Ah. Funny. I get.

Here's another mathy funny.


----------



## Master slacker

And now for an engineering pic.


----------



## blybrook PE

Thanks MS; haven't seen that one in a while, but remember it from college! The survey professor utilized it for demonstrating how to properly measure a curve!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> And now for an engineering pic.


at really quick first glance I was like WTF she has 3 boobs....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^The more the merrier!


----------



## blybrook PE

Tennis Anyone?


----------



## MA_PE

20 - love!


----------



## Ble_PE

blybrook PE said:


> Tennis Anyone?


Normally when watching tennis your eyes shift side-to-side. In this case they just bounce up and down, up and down, up and down...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

This is so good, I may put it on the next page as well.


----------



## Guest

:tt:

JR


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Flyer_PE

^I've been looking at a couple of calculations that I would like to stamp with that seal.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I know what I'm checking out this afternoon!

http://girlsinyogapants.com/


----------



## snickerd3

yeah like we are going to click on a link from you while at work


----------



## frazil

or ever!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's now bookmarked on my Droid phone...


----------



## roadwreck

hmmmm...

...I wonder if I put that into my reader if it will slip past the internet Nazis here at work.

Edit:

GREAT SUCCESS


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dexman PE said:


> It's now bookmarked on my Droid phone...


Take that Fraz and Snick!


----------



## Road Guy

Finally VT posts a GOOD LINK!!!

+10 SW also!


----------



## Master slacker

T-30 minutes before I head out and can view this yoga pants website of enchantment


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Road Guy said:


> Finally VT posts a GOOD LINK!!!
> +10 SW also!


Thank you, sir. It's difficult to get appreciated around here.

Seriously, what's not to like?


----------



## snickerd3

jeb6294 said:


>


luv it!!! had to bump it


----------



## snickerd3

DVINNY said:


>


happy weekend boys!


----------



## roadwreck

snickerd3 said:


> happy weekend boys!


lusone:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy weekend boys!
Click to expand...

I wish I was that left thumb.


----------



## frazil

I think you mean right thumb


----------



## MA_PE

frazil said:


> I think you mean right thumb


I'd go with the left thumb.


----------



## Supe

I'd take either hand for the one above it.


----------



## frazil




----------



## Road Guy

shake that..


----------



## MA_PE

somebody help that child. he's being choked by a possessed shirt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We're breeding!!!


----------



## snickerd3

Is that dungeons and dragon reference onesie on the baby? I don't get it...must not be a nerd then


----------



## Exception Collection

snickerd3 said:


> Is that dungeons and dragon reference onesie on the baby? I don't get it...must not be a nerd then


It absolutely is. 2nd Ed, I think. Could be first.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## humner

snickerd3 said:


> Is that dungeons and dragon reference onesie on the baby? I don't get it...must not be a nerd then


yup, D&amp;D. Hard to tell if it is 1st or 2nd edition, does not show charisma. What would be totally funny would be a Kobold doll next to the baby.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Or is it?


----------



## Wolverine

Dexman PE said:


> We're breeding!!!


That's the stupidest thing I've ever seen.

I mean really, how could you give a *BABY *armor class 6 with 2 hit points? Should be like ten and one at the most.

Unless it has some magical protections on it.


----------



## humner

matters on the game system, Kobolds ate my baby, no AC bonus for babies, only plumpness


----------



## Wolverine

Note on the very bottom left of the baby picture: the last characteristic is typically Charisma and the baby is sporting an 18. Unless that's a 19.

+1 D&amp;D


----------



## Road Guy

no F'n clue what any of you are talking about!


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> no F'n clue what any of you are talking about!


Me neither. :dunno:


----------



## humner

Dungeons and Dragons has developed into a huge and challenging game system with alternate rules based on which version you are playing. At different times there has been whats called "Attribute scores" the higher the better. Conan the barbarian would have had high strength and constitution scores 18 or better, while Gandolf from lord of the rings would have had high intelligence above average wisdom and when younger probobly high dexterity. The baby would have high charisma scores (who doesn't think a baby is cute?) Charsima attributes were later removed from newer game versions of D&amp;D. My readers digest version to answer the question.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> no F'n clue what any of you are talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither. :dunno:
Click to expand...

Me either, and I'm good with that.


----------



## humner

correction Charisma stayed, but comeliness was dropped


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Oh great, now I can die in peace!


----------



## Ble_PE

humner said:


> correction Charisma stayed, but comeliness was dropped


Does that mean you come at the right time? Is there ever a wrong time to come? Just wondering.


----------



## Wolverine

[SIZE=12pt]RG, Ble, and The Captain visit the Dungeons and Dragons table to ask "WTF?" . . .[/SIZE]







_"You D&amp;D guys are such geeks..."_


----------



## snickerd3

who's who? ;-)


----------



## frazil

LOL!


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> who's who? ;-)


Obviously I'm Darth Vader since Wolvie was naming us left to right.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I'm still kinda upset that those WERE the droids we were looking for.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> no F'n clue what any of you are talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither. :dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me either, and I'm good with that.
Click to expand...

X2


----------



## Dark Knight

:dunno: Did I win something?


----------



## Master slacker

Ble_PE said:


> humner said:
> 
> 
> 
> correction Charisma stayed, but comeliness was dropped
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you come at the right time? Is there ever a wrong time to come? Just wondering.
Click to expand...

Maybe it's for the likelihood to ever... well...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm still kinda upset that those WERE the droids we were looking for.








Now I love Star Wars, Star Trek, Stargate, LOTR, Avatar, Star Whores: Episode III - Revenge of the Shit, and pretty much else called Star Something.

But I draw the line wayyyyyyyy before dressing up like a Klingon and whipping out my Torch of Gondor. Get a life, an apartment, a girlfriend, and maybe even a job!


----------



## snickerd3

neighbor at our old house, her grandson's fulltime job is for the Comic-con organization.


----------



## csb




----------



## Guest

JR


----------



## Guest

+1E06 LOTR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JR


----------



## Guest

JR


----------



## goodal




----------



## BamaBino




----------



## willsee




----------



## Supe

That is awesome.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Trev... P.E.




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^ Looks like the frequency of the response function is the frequency of the drive function x 2.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ Geez us. hmy:


----------



## Road Guy

I wonder if it would have been harder for moses to part the seas on the solar system with V5049 as its sun?


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Inigo Montoya




----------



## MA_PE

Inigo Montoya said:


>


I was trying to figure out who the image was and



Spoiler



.....then I saw your avi


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## csb




----------



## wilheldp_PE

All that and he still gives it 5 stars? I like his description..."I'm a professional writer of stupid things."


----------



## csb

When he mentioned Abe Vigoda I laughed out loud.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Ble_PE

I remember a Rodney Carrington bit about the Booby Trap. He said that the building was in the shape of "two big ole titties" and he called it the Wizard of Oz for grown men.


----------



## jeb6294

If you thought the whole plane on a conveyor belt was bad, this will blow your mind....


----------



## jeb6294

Ble_PE said:


> I remember a Rodney Carrington bit about the Booby Trap. He said that the building was in the shape of "two big ole titties" and he called it the Wizard of Oz for grown men.


We've got that here in Cincinnati. They are P&amp;G's headquarters, but most people around here just call them the Dolly Parton towers.


----------



## IlPadrino

View attachment 4613


I've give a beer to anyone that knows the name (and can spell correctly without aid of the internet) of this bridge. And, no, the Dolly Parton Bridge is not correct.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## mizzoueng

IlPadrino said:


> View attachment 4613
> 
> I've give a beer to anyone that knows the name (and can spell correctly without aid of the internet) of this bridge. And, no, the Dolly Parton Bridge is not correct.



Kinda looks like the JB (Jefferson Barracks) Bridge here in STL.


----------



## snickerd3

off topic but Mizzoueng...have you been to Grants farm in STL? Is it worth the visit? THinking about going there Sat


----------



## Capt Worley PE

mizzoueng said:


> IlPadrino said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4613
> 
> I've give a beer to anyone that knows the name (and can spell correctly without aid of the internet) of this bridge. And, no, the Dolly Parton Bridge is not correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like the JB (Jefferson Barracks) Bridge here in STL.
Click to expand...

I was thinking the bridge on I-24 crossing the Ohio river, but its been almost 20 years since I drove that stretch of road.


----------



## mizzoueng

Actually, we took the kiddos there Sunday for mini-mizzou1's 3rd birthday.

Its a lot of fun, the tram ride through the park can be really entertaining if the animals are cooperating. We had a longhorn walk withing 4' of the tram and just stand there and moo. All the kids on the tram were entranced and loved every second of it.

The park itself (once you get off the tram) is pretty good. it takes about 2 hours for the whole thing. The animals are usually active and makes for a good viewing. There are also bird shows and an elephant show. The bird show is usually good and they bring 4-5 kids on stage for it. Never saw the elephant show.

I'd suggest going if you can, parking is $11. One thing to note, try to get there when they open. The animals are usually awake and eating, so they are active. Plus the line is shorter. Most people show up around 11ish and plan on eating at the park, so the lines are really long. Plus there isn't a whole lot of shade is parts of the park, so the early cooler temps make for more agreeable kids.


----------



## snickerd3

Illinois just passed a law making purple the color to denote no trespassing. Purple lines spaces 8 inches apart on trees, posts will be officially accepted as denoting no trespassing.

What about people that are color blind?

one of the comments on the article was hilarious...basically this sign would work perfectly

No trespassing, surviors will be prosecuted.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Prince approves of this message.


----------



## csb

HA! I love the Prince picture and approval.

I've got to admit that if I saw a bunch of purple lines, I would think it had to do with some GLBT issue.


----------



## goodal

mizzoueng said:


> Actually, we took the kiddos there Sunday for mini-mizzou1's 3rd birthday.
> Its a lot of fun, the tram ride through the park can be really entertaining if the animals are cooperating. We had a longhorn walk withing 4' of the tram and just stand there and moo. All the kids on the tram were entranced and loved every second of it.
> 
> The park itself (once you get off the tram) is pretty good. it takes about 2 hours for the whole thing. The animals are usually active and makes for a good viewing. There are also bird shows and an elephant show. The bird show is usually good and they bring 4-5 kids on stage for it. Never saw the elephant show.
> 
> I'd suggest going if you can, parking is $11. One thing to note, try to get there when they open. The animals are usually awake and eating, so they are active. Plus the line is shorter. Most people show up around 11ish and plan on eating at the park, so the lines are really long. Plus there isn't a whole lot of shade is parts of the park, so the early cooler temps make for more agreeable kids.


lusone: Grants Farm for young kids.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## DVINNY

^^^ GOOD GOD I HATE FEET


----------



## Master slacker

Does the middle chick even have an ass? I see no creases.


----------



## blybrook PE

no MS, it sure doesn't appear that she does... The others are nice to view though...


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme

GTFO Friday!


----------



## pbrme

This is actually from the town I live in... :true:


----------



## pbrme

Just got through this entire thread, and didn't/couldn't see some of the previous attachments, apologize if there's any repeats.


----------



## pbrme

Classic!


----------



## pbrme




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ with all of those single picture posts... you're about right.


----------



## pbrme

Anyone remember Romy Tarangul?


----------



## pbrme

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ with all of those single picture posts... you're about right.


me know Post pumper :jerkit:


----------



## Wolverine

IlPadrino said:


> View attachment 4613
> 
> I've give a beer to anyone that knows the name (and can spell correctly without aid of the internet) of this bridge. And, no, the Dolly Parton Bridge is not correct.


Could that be the Hamilton Fish Newburgh Beacon bridge in eastern New York state that I drove across yesterday? If not, it's the twin sister.

ASMP when I rode across it for the very first time and recognized the design..


----------



## IlPadrino

Wolverine said:


> IlPadrino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've give a beer to anyone that knows the name (and can spell correctly without aid of the internet) of this bridge. And, no, the Dolly Parton Bridge is not correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Could that be the Hamilton Fish Newburgh Beacon bridge in eastern New York state that I drove across yesterday? If not, it's the twin sister.
> 
> ASMP when I rode across it for the very first time and recognized the design..
Click to expand...

New York State = correct

Eastern part of the state = correct

Hudson River = incorrect

Newburgh Beacon bridge = 108 miles away


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DVINNY said:


> ^^^ GOOD GOD I HATE FEET


F-E-E-T FEET FEET FEET!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

^See, that's just wrong.


----------



## blybrook PE

Gotta have something better than above...


----------



## Master slacker

Ok, let's bring this back...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## mizzoueng

blybrook PE said:


> Gotta have something better than above...


God bless you sir

:Banane20: :signs051:


----------



## roadwreck

Have a beer and relax fellas


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## roadwreck

^^

Good thing she had plenty of cushioning for that fall.


----------



## DVINNY

Physics lesson 101 for her.

That made my day.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Exengineer

Here is a poster I would like to see go up all over the U.S.


----------



## Dark Knight

Exengineer said:


> Here is a poster I would like to see go up all over the U.S.


Why?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dark Knight said:


> Exengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a poster I would like to see go up all over the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Because its funny and hence its inclusion in the funny pic thread? :dunno:


----------



## MA_PE

Dark Knight said:


> Exengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a poster I would like to see go up all over the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

One very good reason, especially these days, is that if everyone could speak (and hopefully read and write) english (which is undeniably the most prevelant language here in the US), a LOT of redundant programs could be eliminated by state and federal governments. I suspect alone might solve a significant part of this multi-trillion dollar deficeit. This doesn't even start to address duplicate signage, printings of public documentation of government programs and other redundant hard goods whose sole purpose is to accomodate non-english speaking citizens.


----------



## Exengineer

Dark Knight said:


> Exengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a poster I would like to see go up all over the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

To negate the advance of Spanish as a language of equal importance, because it is not. Not only Spanish, but every other language that takes hold from immigrants who don't want to assimilate. The practice of "multiculturalism" is a failed social experiment. Just ask the people of the former Yugoslavia how that worked out.


----------



## Dark Knight

Exengineer said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a poster I would like to see go up all over the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To negate the advance of Spanish as a language of equal importance, because it is not. Not only Spanish, but every other language that takes hold from immigrants who don't want to assimilate. The practice of "multiculturalism" is a failed social experiment. Just ask the people of the former Yugoslavia how that worked out.
Click to expand...

And I guess that reasoning is brilliant. Maybe it is for short minded people.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a poster I would like to see go up all over the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One very good reason, especially these days, is that if everyone could speak (and hopefully read and write) english (which is undeniably the most prevelant language here in the US), a LOT of redundant programs could be eliminated by state and federal governments. I suspect alone might solve a significant part of this multi-trillion dollar deficeit. This doesn't even start to address duplicate signage, printings of public documentation of government programs and other redundant hard goods whose sole purpose is to accomodate non-english speaking citizens.
Click to expand...

True dat!


----------



## DVINNY

ngnrd said:


> HEY! No socio-political talk in the funny pic thread!


EXACTLY.

There shall be no more.


----------



## mizzoueng

+1, I believe PG-13+ pictures are in order DK


----------



## MA_PE

ngnrd said:


> HEY! No socio-political talk in the funny pic thread!


HEY! No high-brow language in the funny pic thread!


----------



## kevo_55

MA_PE said:


> HEY! No high-brow language in the funny pic thread!


2nd'ed!


----------



## Dark Knight

mizzoueng said:


> +1, I believe PG-13+ pictures are in order DK


So do I... lusone: so :bio:

Note:



Spoiler



While I am not going to apologize for my comments yesterday will say that had a f'ing crappy day. Was doing a job in a water treatment plant and and the contact person was a real idiot. For reasons I do not know he did all in his power to start a confrontation and the last drop was when he said that he , and I quote, "I hate engineers that speak Spanish. I hate them". That can or cannot be funny if you think about it. The couple of people here that know me know that I do not look as the typical north-american guy.So I took it as a direct insult. So as maybe some of you will understand the post that started my reaction was not as funny as it may be intended. Still need to talk with our company liaison with the idiot's company because everybody has a limit and I think that reached mine.



Now please...somebody post a PG13+ pic. Mizzoueng...you are up.


----------



## mizzoueng

The filters are strong at work, or I would have already posted.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Fine, I'll repost one...


----------



## csb

She looks like she's sitting in the lobby of a hotel.


----------



## blybrook PE

You just HAD to bring her back didn't you???

Here's a more interesting race...


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Heres a new one


----------



## csb

Oh man! I had forgotten the corn picture...I have an MSPaint around here somewhere...

EDIT: I only had to go back 50 pages and about two years. Here's the link http://engineerboards.com/index.php?s=&amp;amp...t&amp;p=6681498


----------



## DVINNY

Doggy Corn, one of the funniest pics ever


----------



## humner

Dexman PE said:


> Heres a new one


Where are the rest of the pics and what is her name?


----------



## Ble_PE

Anybody want to go swimming?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

humner said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a new one
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the rest of the pics and what is her name?
Click to expand...

No clue.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe

Damnit! I told them "no cameras at my birthday party!"


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## snickerd3

^That's awesome...a little gutsy but awesome.


----------



## MA_PE

that is awesome. I definitely use that if I was back in school.


----------



## humner

when I was in school we had one computer in a 6 x 10 room and were "learning" what a mouse was.


----------



## snickerd3

OMG


----------



## Dark Knight

snickerd3 said:


> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-...212264925_n.jpg
> OMG


What she said!!!!! uke:


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Spandex is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## DVINNY

I just screen captured this from my facebook page.

You can't make this stuff up.....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I believe in the miracles of goatse!


----------



## DVINNY

I sooooo badly wanted to post the reply:



> GOATSE: Just Google it.



(since they are people from Church, etc. Figured I wouldn't)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I always found viewing goatse to be a deeply religious experience.


----------



## Ble_PE

Kinda like soul-searching.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

For MA_PE, and the Georgia contingent. (And a million kids in Nicaragua who will be getting a shipment of these soon.)


----------



## roadwreck

VTEnviro said:


> For MA_PE, and the Georgia contingent. (And a million kids in Nicaragua who will be getting a shipment of these soon.)


Do they really make shirts for winners of the wild card?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Hell, they probably make an NL Player of the Week for May 15th shirt. Anyway they can make $30 of a cheapo cotton t-shirt with lousy screening is fair game...

I'm just glad I root for a team that I would be embarassed to wear anything that prominently displays its logo.


----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> For MA_PE, and the Georgia contingent. (And a million kids in Nicaragua who will be getting a shipment of these soon.)


it will be a nice compliment to their "Patriots 19-0" wardrobe.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

:suicide1:


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

For those who remember one of my old avatars:


----------



## DVINNY

and a great avatar it was


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## csb

Awesome


----------



## Road Guy

&amp; apparantley they are remaking footloose :suicide1:


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> &amp; apparantley they are remaking footloose :suicide1:


Its already been made. comes out soon to a theater near you


----------



## jeb6294

snickerd3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> &amp; apparantley they are remaking footloose :suicide1:
> 
> 
> 
> Its already been made. comes out soon to a theater near you
Click to expand...

And from a couple little clips I've seen it looks like it is basically a straight remake of the original, not even an update...what moron came up with that?


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Road Guy

jeb6294 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> &amp; apparantley they are remaking footloose :suicide1:
> 
> 
> 
> Its already been made. comes out soon to a theater near you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And from a couple little clips I've seen it looks like it is basically a straight remake of the original, not even an update...what moron came up with that?
Click to expand...


I just saw one (on the internets) they even have the old VW Beetle? I was figuring it would be based on Justin Timberlake music..

I think I will make my kids watch the original this weekend, they saw both karate kids and fealt the new one sucked


----------



## Wolverine

+1 SW.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

from a co-worker's desk last year


----------



## knight1fox3

Wolverine said:


> +1 SW.


lusone: Awesome!!


----------



## DVINNY

Must admit.

I've never seen the original Footloose. Am I un-American?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

You didn't miss much, DV.


----------



## snickerd3

DVINNY said:


> Must admit.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen the original Footloose. Am I un-American?


you aren't alone. I haven't seen it either


----------



## Supe

That bottom right Vader pumpkin is pretty epic, I'll give them that.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

What would be truly epic is a partially complete second Death Star jack 'o lantern.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Holy crap!


----------



## Exception Collection

snickerd3 said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must admit.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen the original Footloose. Am I un-American?
> 
> 
> 
> you aren't alone. I haven't seen it either
Click to expand...

Same here.

I have seen all of the Karate Kid movies (including the one with Swank), and I have to say I think the storyline of newest one was better than the original. The original was pretty much solely about knowing how and when to stand up for oneself; the newer version added the concepts of learning to respect your family and those around you. That said, nobody will ever replace Mr. Miyagi.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## DVINNY

blybrook PE said:


>


Who is she, and what is this from? I need to investigate this further


----------



## ElCid03

Isn't that Brittany Spears?


----------



## blybrook PE

DVINNY said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is she, and what is this from? I need to investigate this further
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, I don't know. It was a gif I found elsewhere and there wasn't much details about "her" at where I found it. If I do happen across something about it, I'll update this posting...


----------



## Transpo_Girl

thats a cute necklace she has on


----------



## wilheldp_PE

She has a neck?


----------



## Master slacker

ngnrd said:


> Nah. It's Brittany's younger, sexier doppelganger.


I'd smash either.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## csb

I'm impressed I remember enough from Engineering Physics II to have laughed out loud at this.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Wolverine

^ ^ ^ W approves!


----------



## Road Guy

okay I am dumb, I dont get the Pink Floyd one?


----------



## mizzoueng

ok, I was going to say the security guard looked like Hitler, then I noticed the file name had Hitler in it. Intentional Hitler funny!


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> okay I am dumb, I dont get the Pink Floyd one?


You don't remember optics and refraction from Physics?


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay I am dumb, I dont get the Pink Floyd one?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember optics and refraction from Physics?
Click to expand...

nope


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay I am dumb, I dont get the Pink Floyd one?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember optics and refraction from Physics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
Click to expand...

I see what he's doing there, I just don't see the humor.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## ktulu

.


----------



## Road Guy

An early result of the Obama generation


----------



## Master slacker

Well, not really. I just wanted to use this again because it's funny.


----------



## ElCid03

ktulu said:


> .


Nice!


----------



## roadwreck

Road Guy said:


> An early result of the Obama generation


They'll each have three hands? hmy:


----------



## Road Guy

no, they are so stupid they dont know what 15 is...


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Road Guy said:


> no, they are so stupid they dont know what 15 is...


Neither did Bush and he served 2 terms. Þ


----------



## knight1fox3

Just got this in an email forward:






_Dr. Calvin Rickson, a scientist from Texas A&amp;M University has invented a bra that keeps women's breasts from jiggling, bouncing up and down, and prevents the nipples from pushing through the fabric when cold weather sets in. At a news conference, after announcing the invention, a large group of men took Dr. Rickson outside and kicked the shit out of him._


----------



## ElCid03

Damn right


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I don't like potatoes, but thought this was worth posting.


----------



## Master slacker

No one want to see your spud, VT.


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## jeb6294

I'm not sure what's worse...the fact that you posted it or the fact that I got it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

The shipt...out of danger?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I don't know why Pillsbury Doughboy stuff tickles me so...


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## wilheldp_PE

jeb6294 said:


> I'm not sure what's worse...the fact that you posted it or the fact that I got it.


I got it too, but I'm not ashamed that I find it funny.


----------



## DVINNY

blybrook PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is she, and what is this from? I need to investigate this further
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know. It was a gif I found elsewhere and there wasn't much details about "her" at where I found it. If I do happen across something about it, I'll update this posting...
Click to expand...

It actually is Britney Spears. I may have to watch that dumbass movie of hers after all. Crossroads.

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaSQrSVigsw

uaSQrSVigsw


----------



## pbrme

What dad's do with Kid's action figures


----------



## roadwreck

DVINNY said:


> It actually is Britney Spears. I may have to watch that dumbass movie of hers after all. Crossroads.


Why? After watching that youtube clip it's pretty clear that the gif posted here previously is the best part of the movie.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A friend on facebook posted that this morning. Awesome.


----------



## DVINNY

roadwreck said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually is Britney Spears. I may have to watch that dumbass movie of hers after all. Crossroads.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? After watching that youtube clip it's pretty clear that the gif posted here previously is the best part of the movie.
Click to expand...

I fully agree. Great point.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## blybrook PE

^^^ Great garfield!!!

Also, thanks for the clarification to it being Spears. The clip is probably the best part.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm somewhat familiar with the one on the lower right.


----------



## jeb6294

I'm confused....do they really love cats or really hate cats?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dang, those cats look just like Pooh and Malcolm, two cats I had well over 25 years ago.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dang, those cats look just like Pooh and Malcolm, two cats I had well over 25 years ago.


I was going to say they look like my In-laws' cats, Boo and Frank, back when they were kittens. Frank, the female tabby, is now morbidly obese. Boo, the black/white male, is also very large, but somehow is not fat. He's just a big tomcat.


----------



## blybrook PE

Just something to put this thread back on track...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I have the If Cats could talk comic hanging on my desk. Several co-workers have told me they don't get it....


----------



## FLBuff PE

They must not have cats.


----------



## Master slacker

I don't care who you are, this is +1e13 SW:






And specially for Wolverine:


----------



## Master slacker

Dark Knight, why so sad?






Oh, I see why now











+57 SW?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dark Knight

Master slacker said:


>


Come on man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolverine

Master slacker said:


> And specially for Wolverine:


BAN! BAN! BAN!	_BANNNnnnnnnn_....hmmm, ...nana?


----------



## roadwreck

for VT


----------



## Freon

My son found this...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## blybrook PE

Capt,

Too bad that pic didn't show up properly. I gotta box that says attached file with the ability to download.

It's a goodin!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I converted it to a jpeg...


----------



## blybrook PE

That's better! Thanks Capt!


----------



## snickerd3

awesome!!


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Supe

Kitten Mittons!


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Don't turn on red!


----------



## snickerd3

oh my gosh...i shouldn't be laughing but that is hilarious.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Road Guy

okay I am not figuring out the facebook one, is it a photoshopped ass?


----------



## pbrme




----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> okay I am not figuring out the facebook one, is it a photoshopped ass?


Yep, looks like a pretty dang nice one too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MA_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay I am not figuring out the facebook one, is it a photoshopped ass?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, looks like a pretty dang nice one too.
Click to expand...

Yeah, she was called out on it. She photoshopped it (poorly) to "enhance" her butt, but forgot that the feature she used to enhance it also distorted the edge of door lines...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> oh my gosh...i shouldn't be laughing but that is hilarious.


I know. you can practically hear the 'boink.'


----------



## Wolverine

Had to watch the football one ten times but finally saw it. Dude totally punches other dude in the beans &amp; franks. Way to go Miami, reforming the "thug" image!


----------



## roadwreck

Wolverine said:


> Had to watch the football one ten times but finally saw it. Dude totally punches other dude in the beans &amp; franks. Way to go Miami, reforming the "thug" image!


Ha! I went looking for a "You can't spell thug without the U" picture and came across this.






Go Jackets!


----------



## blybrook PE

First, for Wolverine; looks like you have some competition






Now, for the rest of us!


----------



## Wolverine

Wolverine approves of Wolverine Girl.






Wolverine is still disturbed by Wolvebrnana.


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## goodal




----------



## goodal




----------



## csb

It's a little Chewy...ha ha ha!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## jmbeck

Ahem, 11.1% of the planets _in my mind_.

#FreePluto


----------



## csb

jmbeck! You're back!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

... wow... :blink:


----------



## pbrme

Geezus, someone play the damn bottom rung on the 10K


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## pbrme

Had to be there.

There was an F5 button standoff between Trev, Ble and I on the 10k page at 350. I was 349, waiting to grab 351 tOp.

+ it's a southpark reference.


----------



## DVINNY

blybrook PE said:


>


Can watch all day


----------



## DVINNY

blybrook PE said:


> Just something to put this thread back on track...



I'm........ in......... a ...........trance......


----------



## Exception Collection




----------



## Trev... P.E.

pbrme said:


> Had to be there.
> 
> There was an F5 button standoff between Trev, Ble and I on the 10k page at 350. I was 349, waiting to grab 351 tOp.
> 
> + it's a southpark reference.


Haha, just saw this.


----------



## blybrook PE

It made sense to me, specially after the last 10k... There was a LOT of this reference being used near the end...


----------



## blybrook PE

DVINNY said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just something to put this thread back on track...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm........ in......... a ...........trance......
Click to expand...


Glad you like it DV. Someone to help make the time go by


----------



## pbrme

two-fer


----------



## pbrme




----------



## DVINNY

Karen S. P.E. said:


>


There's a dancing couple?


----------



## Freon

blybrook PE said:


>


I am in love......


----------



## jeb6294

blybrook PE said:


>


No...this is a couple dancing. You didn't say a couple of what exactly.


----------



## Master slacker

blybrook PE said:


>


Today... AWESOME!!!

40 years from today... not so much.


----------



## MA_PE

40 years from today, you'll be 40 years older too. You may still think they're awesome.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Like this?


----------



## Ble_PE

WHY???


----------



## Exception Collection

Ble_PE said:


> WHY???


I think I'm glad I just had eye surgery.


----------



## roadwreck

Exception Collection said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY???
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm glad I just had eye surgery.
Click to expand...

was the surgery to have your eyes removed?


----------



## Exception Collection

roadwreck said:


> was the surgery to have your eyes removed?


No, but it left my eyesight slightly blurred, so I didn't get the whole effect.

They removed a lens and replaced it (injury-induced cataract). Didn't give me any frikkin lasers though, so my Borg impression is still rather weak.


----------



## pbrme

Replacement lenses can still be intimidating tho...







"We're locked into the moon's gravitational pull. What do we do?..."

"WE DIE"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Ble_PE

+100 SW?


----------



## Trev... P.E.




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sometimes trying to find a lost golf ball just isnt worth it...


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Wolverine

Coming soon for your holiday season entertainment:


----------



## pbrme

Don't teach your kids to hit....................... cats


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## blybrook PE

Too bad I'm not a Heineken fan...


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Don't teach your kids to hit....................... cats


Looks like it didn't come thru the first time






Damn funny cat one won't come thru, so here's a pic instead:


----------



## YMZ PE




----------



## goodal

Awsome!! Gordi rules!


----------



## pbrme

^- I know right?


----------



## pbrme

And!, don't ever try to follow this guy, it never works out...








Dexman PE said:


> Sometimes trying to find a lost golf ball just isnt worth it...


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme

This one's for MS &amp; VT


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Which one is for me, the left or the right?


----------



## Master slacker

That is a lot of breastisis!


----------



## blybrook PE

If that doesn't suit yer fancy; there's always this:


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## wilheldp_PE

^ I'm pretty sure that really happened. I remember seeing it on some TV show a while ago.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Ble_PE

blybrook PE said:


>


Just felt like this needed to be posted again.


----------



## Master slacker

What's the big deal with Google Chrome? I tried it for a while, but it sucks!


----------



## pbrme

IDK, but according to this?:


----------



## blybrook PE

The chrome thing had me confused too; the pic by pbrme makes more sense...

Anyway a couple more gifs to add to the mix...


----------



## Master slacker

Chrome still sucks


----------



## blybrook PE

Not arguing that fact one bit... I refuse to install it on any of the department computers... The IT folks are getting cheesed at me for constantly uninstalling it...


----------



## roadwreck

Posted via Google Chrome, the most awesome web browser EVER!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

EB.com works on Chrome, not on IE

+100 Chrome


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ glad I opened this thread on my phone instead of the work comp...

Unfortunately, my phone does not show animations anymore (I disabled it because it was slowing the phone down too much).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Ble_PE said:


> Just felt like this needed to be posted again.


Quit that. Her soft, flabby ass needs its own zip code.


----------



## YMZ PE

From all these posts it looks like boob jobs are standard for us Asian ladies now! I better save up my pennies so I can fit in with my peers.


----------



## pbrme

+1  +1  +1


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Dark Knight?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## pbrme




----------



## roadwreck

Dexman PE said:


>


been there.


----------



## blybrook PE

I've seen this done a time or two...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

roadwreck said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been there.
Click to expand...

I was there yesterday...


----------



## YMZ PE




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## jeb6294




----------



## jeb6294

I hope her tattoo guy got paid by the square foot....


----------



## Road Guy

stop


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Collaborate and listen...


----------



## Ble_PE

I thought it was:

stop...hammertime


----------



## Dark Knight

I was not funny at all. Where is the puking smilley?


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## pbrme

and *Happy Thanksgiving Wkend EB!*


----------



## Master slacker

Gotta keep it science related.


----------



## MA_PE

where'd all the water go?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## Supe

^^^ That is frickin' awesome.


----------



## pbrme

*&lt;- ** Inelastic or elastic collision?*


----------



## pbrme




----------



## Wolverine

^

^

^

W

T

F

????


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^^Memefest.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## pbrme




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## mudpuppy

Happy Thanksgiving!






The funny part is it said "click to enlarge" under the picture.


----------



## mudpuppy

And just for good measure.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## pbrme

*"one more day till monday!!! f*&amp;&lt; yeah!!!"*


----------



## mudpuppy

Leave me alone, I'm "studying!"


----------



## humner

Master slacker said:


> Chrome still sucks


has anyone else been having computer problems with URLseek90 because of Chrome?


----------



## pbrme

Firefox is in white and gold, and chrome, well....is trying to catch its balance

EDIT: sorry didn't know bout the size, how bout a pic instead?


----------



## Master slacker

Dude... 10 MB? Seriously? It's the 2nd post of the page and you're already murdering the load time. And there aren't any boobs or butts. Disappointment abounds. 

Anyone know if we can create a funny pic thread torrent?


----------



## blybrook PE

Boobs &amp; butt for MS:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## pbrme

^^nice job on the dancing gladiator girl two up +1!!

I can't compete, but I should warm up so I don't pull a hammy


----------



## Master slacker

... wow... :blink:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

And now, for something completely different....


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

You come with your cousin, huh?


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## DVINNY

HAPPY 30th BIRTHDAY BRITNEY !!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Hi, Britney. Nice... boob?







mmm... beer


----------



## pbrme




----------



## roadwreck

pbrme said:


>


I had that as my avatar many years ago.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Here''s one for DK.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dark Knight

Capt Worley PE said:


> Here''s one for DK.


Come on man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

BUWAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## ElCid03

pbrme said:


> ^^nice job on the dancing gladiator girl two up +1!!
> 
> I can't compete, but I should warm up so I don't pull a hammy


No way the ones on the bottom are real.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Yeah they are. Real big.


----------



## pbrme

^YEP


----------



## pbrme




----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## pbrme

ninjas everywhere




























and...

*Awkward physical contacts*


----------



## DVINNY

damn, that bicycle race GIF is pretty harsh eh?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Another one for DK


----------



## Supe

Attachment is too small to see?


----------



## Dark Knight

Supe said:


> Attachment is too small to see?


ditto


----------



## Capt Worley PE

save it and and expand it. I guess it gets automatically resized.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Knock it off guys!!!


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

Hmmm... I may give Chrome a second look. I need booby pics, though, for a proper opinion.

Wait... that's just a drawing of a ficticious girl who is nothing more than a metaphor for an interwebz browser. :huh:

Booby pics of any type would be appreciated, though.


----------



## blybrook PE

Bringing back a good one from the past!


----------



## Master slacker

Bumper nutz, meet bumper thong!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ That's quite the whale tail...


----------



## pbrme

what? did you kill a ...?


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## pbrme

"see look Johnny, this is what happens if you're bad."

we had this happen last year. neighbor's tramp flipped over our fence and 1/2'd a 6 year old tree.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## blybrook PE

For everyone who misses summer:






For the racing fans out there:






For the Christmas Spirit:


----------



## pbrme

EDIT: "When you see it... You'll shit bricks"

For fuxaix, that was the longest loading page in history...

Let's make this one worse!! HeH??


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ That is horrible lifting technique. He's going to develop serious lower back problems if he keeps that up.


----------



## pbrme

What's worse is that one of them was like "hey we should tape this sick rep"


----------



## DVINNY

As a competitive bodybuilder and power-lifter, I must say.... I AM COMPLETELY amused by the amount of stupidity in that clip.

1. Is the spotter really lifting in sandals? (hope the next rep fell on his toe)

2. That guy pressing from floor means his elbows hit and he can't even get the bar to his chest

3. I have to laugh at his 'arch' , to get his stomach up to hit the bar, like its a full rep.

4. it looks like a 90lb. joe weider set from Kmart. That's awesome.

5. I love that dog.


----------



## goodal

I thought the same thing. Why would anyone lift like that? Everything about it was wrong and dangerous.


----------



## jeb6294

Uhhh, hello?!?! Am I the only one who noticed their "bench press" is a pair of jackstands?


----------



## pbrme

The jack stands are pretty noticeable, but I just caught something there I don't think anyone's found yet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

When you see it, you'll $hit bricks?


----------



## Master slacker

the red x?


----------



## roadwreck

meh, I can't be bothered to search for whatever we are supposed to be looking for in that last gif, I'd rather watch this one instead


----------



## DVINNY

^ In just a two second clip, I get the feeling that she would be very fun for a night, and then end up keying your car and throwing your trash all over your front yard within a week's time.

just sayin


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Not even a week.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I have a pretty good psycho radar.

There was one girl in college who was really nice, but had an on again off again boyfriend in jail for stealing like 20 radios right out of the cars one night, and getting into a little dust up with the cops when they caught him.

I decided to pass.


----------



## Road Guy

All part of the experience Rusty


----------



## Supe

VTEnviro said:


> I have a pretty good psycho radar.
> 
> There was one girl in college who was really nice, but had an on again off again boyfriend in jail for stealing like 20 radios right out of the cars one night, and getting into a little dust up with the cops when they caught him.
> 
> I decided to pass.



So... do you still have her number?


----------



## snickerd3

pbrme said:


> The jack stands are pretty noticeable, but I just caught something there I don't think anyone's found yet.


the shadow that looks like a finger getting jamme dup his butt?


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## pbrme

snickerd3 said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jack stands are pretty noticeable, but I just caught something there I don't think anyone's found yet.
> 
> 
> 
> the shadow that looks like a finger getting jamme dup his butt?
Click to expand...


----------



## Master slacker

srsly?


----------



## snickerd3

^you don't see it? I saw it the first time I saw the video play.


----------



## Master slacker

I see it now. Shadow butt seks!


----------



## Master slacker

DK?


----------



## Road Guy

blybrook PE said:


>


I miss college


----------



## Exception Collection

Road Guy said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss college
Click to expand...

There's a reason I love working in the University District.


----------



## Master slacker

Exception Collection said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss college
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a reason I love working in the University District.
Click to expand...

Wait... wha? :huh:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Home video?


----------



## Master slacker

Lesson #1 in cleaning snow from roof: Don't live where it snows.


----------



## blybrook PE

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ Home video?



NOPE. I do know a few guys that have had this happen to though... I wouldn't get up on a metal roof in the winter unless absolutely necessary!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There are several houses where I grew up that had that same issue. They all owned snow rakes with 15' handles that allowed you do knock the snow down from the ground. I remember cleaning our roof off one winter with one of those rakes and I ended up buried up to my waist when a large chunk of snow in the valley let go. I made my little brother do it from that point forward.


----------



## Wolverine

Capt Worley PE said:


> .


That Steve Miller - Venn diagram is _AWESOME_. I'm printing it out D-size and framing it up to put in my guitar closet.

Also I like 

:Banane20:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^It was pretty cool!

Photographic evidence that Nokia has no soul.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Awesome


----------



## BakerEngine

Road Guy said:


> post em if you got em...


That is absolutely classic


----------



## roadwreck

^^^

yea, I'd say it's a classic alright, considering that was posted in 2006.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## pbrme

^ME HO HO LONG TIME.


----------



## blybrook PE

yeah, she got some practice somewhere...


----------



## Master slacker

Who is that? All I see are boobs and grinding.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## blybrook PE

^^^ That is a classic TROLL!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## D-Day




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ That is just @#$)ing creepy


----------



## FLBuff PE

I didn't mean for there to be so many political ones, but I'm cleaning out one of my folders on my computer, so here you go.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

For the BMW fans...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## roadwreck

Ahoy, matey


----------



## Ble_PE

^Looks like a smelly boat.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Ble_PE

:blink:


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck

I'm pretty sure I've posted this before, but I can't help but laugh every time I see it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I still don't understand how so many of my family's photos end up on the internet...


----------



## Road Guy

isnt that kid a little too young to be cooking? &amp; those green oven mits just dont really go with the log cabin decor


----------



## roadwreck

Road Guy said:


> isnt that kid a little too young to be cooking? &amp; those green oven mits just dont really go with the log cabin decor


but they contrast well with the blue coffee mug.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's because her shoes don't match the fridge.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Supe

^^^ Who is she, and does she also come with the fridge?


----------



## pbrme

has any one else caught the "holy shit" yet? Happy xmas ya'll.

_U'll shit brix


----------



## Dark Knight

blybrook PE said:


>


Best post ever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVINNY

pbrme said:


> has any one else caught the "holy shit" yet? Happy xmas ya'll.
> 
> _U'll shit brix


the upskirt?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I saw that too but I think there are panties involved. I don't see any fun parts.


----------



## IlPadrino

DVINNY said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> has any one else caught the "holy shit" yet? Happy xmas ya'll.
> 
> _U'll shit brix
> 
> 
> 
> the upskirt?
Click to expand...

If you'd shit bricks from that... you've got issues!


----------



## Wolverine

omg, I'm ShiBrixing... red skivvies with purple dress - a total fashion coordination violation!


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Jacob_PE

roadwreck said:


> I'm pretty sure I've posted this before, but I can't help but laugh every time I see it.


lmao


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

roadwreck said:


>


I am constantly amazed at the depravity of the internet. If you google image search "naked girl in fridge", there are a surprisingly large number of pics of naked girls either in, in front of, or reaching into refrigerators.......


----------



## roadwreck

Mike in Gastonia said:


> I am constantly amazed at the depravity of the internet. If you google image search "naked girl in fridge", there are a surprisingly large number of pics of naked girls either in, in front of, or reaching into refrigerators.......


slow day at the office?


----------



## Road Guy

I'm gonna post that on Facebook and see if it gets yanked!


----------



## DVINNY

^^ I won't even report it.


----------



## blybrook PE

Happy New Years All


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

DK? :rotflmao:


----------



## MA_PE

Wolverine said:


>


Actually this is what you can do to Carl Perkins. Elvis just copied him


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## pbrme

*When you see it... you'll literally shart bricks*


----------



## humner

I have never been able to see anything in any of this type of picture


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Goatse.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## goodal

humner said:


> I have never been able to see anything in any of this type of picture


Ditto. I think they are making it up.


----------



## DVINNY

not making it up, Wilheld is correct. Total goatse


----------



## DVINNY

pbrme said:


> *When you see it... you'll literally shart bricks*



Someone showed me how to view these things when I was a kid, and it's always worked.

Look INTO the picture as if you are focusing 6 inches behind the picture, then move your head closer/further from the picture until the image comes thru. I can now focus in on the images within seconds.

It works, but gives me a crosseyed headache about everytime.


----------



## engineergurl

I can't ever get them... I'm not going to try too hard with this one because if I could finally focus enough to find the picture, and it is what you say it is, I don't want that to be the first one I can finally see


----------



## roadwreck

DVINNY said:


> Look INTO the picture as if you are focusing 6 inches behind the picture,* then move your head closer/further from the picture until the image comes thru*. I can now focus in on the images within seconds.


My coworkers are probably wondering why I am bowing to my computer monitor. :wacko:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look INTO the picture as if you are focusing 6 inches behind the picture,* then move your head closer/further from the picture until the image comes thru*. I can now focus in on the images within seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> My coworkers are probably wondering why I am Tebowing to my computer monitor. :wacko:
Click to expand...

Because you worship the God of High Technology.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ It forgot

Glock


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I don't know why, but I found this one really funny:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This litterally would be hell for my wife:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Jacob_PE

Those photos belong in an 'awesome' pic thread


----------



## roadwreck

Now that's a great way to start a new page.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Epic ToP there Bly!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

If you laugh at this, I have some bad news for you....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;--- laughed...


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker

I'm going to hell, too.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

OMG. Moar!


----------



## Master slacker

MOAR!


----------



## Master slacker

Can't stop!
















the end


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Road Guy

jeb6294 said:


>


I like how the officer kicked her in the head (in self defense after she kicked him) and then went back to writing on his note pad (or whatever he was doing)


----------



## roadwreck

Cheap, fast &amp; easy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Choose two.


----------



## goodal

Road Guy said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how the officer kicked her in the head (in self defense after she kicked him) and then went back to writing on his note pad (or whatever he was doing)
Click to expand...

http://unitedtruthseekers.com/video/cop-kicks-handcuffed-woman-in-the-head

I think there was quite a bit of "Belligerence" leading up to this point and, while a little excesive, she needed to be dealt with.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I could watch that cop kick that broad in the head all day.


----------



## Master slacker

But do we have to waste time watching the "lady" kick the officer? If only that were edited out, she'd be kicked at twice the frequency!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

.


----------



## roadwreck

:lmao:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I know this is Capt's signature, but here's a standalone version:


----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Sad, but true...


----------



## humner

funny as I am the only one on here who knows where all of this Cthulhu stuff comes from. Love to see it though.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dark Knight

^^^^That is not funny but... Who cares!!!!!


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ Shouldn't that be "I'd Tebow'n that"?


----------



## Road Guy

I have no clue what the cthulu stuff means...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I do...BUWAHAHA!!!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

More geek humor


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE

I might have to try this.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


>


What's he supposed to do with the kid? The mother is standing right behind them hmy:


----------



## ElCid03

That's the grandmother dude. BTW does anyone else think that looks like a church basement?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

i think buying a live chicken might have been cheaper than renting a chicken costume...which might not even help confront the fear since it is the fear of the bird and not a man in a costume


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


>


It took me a while to figure out what was going on here. I guess that means I'm not very gansta. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## snickerd3

Is that for reals?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Nah, there's nothing out there.


----------



## roadwreck

snickerd3 said:


> Is that for reals?


It must be, it's on the internet.

http://en.wikipedia....ltra-Deep_Field

The full size photo is pretty cool

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0d/Hubble_ultra_deep_field_high_rez_edit1.jpg


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

roadwreck said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that for reals?
> 
> 
> 
> The full size photo is pretty cool
> 
> http://upload.wikime...h_rez_edit1.jpg
Click to expand...

Does Hubble have a 3MP Wal-Mart special camera? Look at the graininess. What a disappointment.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

Love the Deep Field stuff. BTW all things proved by use of the Scientific Theory.

Something that is strangely (to me) under unnecessary attack lately.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There's no way I would survive this unless I'm playing with beer. Or apple juice...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Two patrol boats and no submarine?

Fail.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^Two patrol boats and no submarine?
> 
> Fail.


I actually caught that too.


----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that for reals?
> 
> 
> 
> The full size photo is pretty cool
> 
> http://upload.wikime...h_rez_edit1.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does Hubble have a 3MP Wal-Mart special camera? Look at the graininess. What a disappointment.
Click to expand...

lol, you are going to seriously complain about the resolution of a photo that was taken in 2003 (what was the resolution of the Wal-Mart special camera then?) from an object floating in space of objects that are 13 BILLION light years away?

Seems a little harsh, no? Maybe they just had the ISO turned up a little to high for that shot.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The image did say that the camera was "held open" for 4 months to collect as much light as possible. ANY movement of the camera what-so-ever with the shutter open longer than a fraction of a millesecond would result in significant blurriness, especially at something billions of lightyears away.


----------



## Master slacker

Maybe they just forgot to use the "Night" option. Damn those NASA people.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## goodal

not to get too engineery in this section, but how in the world do you begin to get that thing upright? Would htey weld it tight, pump it dry and hope it flips upright or what?


----------



## snickerd3

one method i heard them talking about was inflating huge heavy duty ballons to basically push the water out but there aren't many big wide open places to make such a idea possible...more narrow halls and things.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

badal said:


> not to get too engineery in this section, but how in the world do you begin to get that thing upright? Would htey weld it tight, pump it dry and hope it flips upright or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


I don't think they will. The hole is pretty big, there's LOTS of water damage, and I would imagine the hull is pretty tweaked from lying on its side for so long. They'll probably scrap it in place if it doesn't slip off the ledge first.


----------



## Freon

There are a couple ways to right/raise a vessel like this. A common one is to fill the compartments where the hull is breached with foam (like the spray "Great Stuff" you buy a Home Depot) them start pumping her out. They just need a couple millions cans....


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Master slacker

SAME... CHICK... hmy: :beerbang:

http://crissfit.tumblr.com/


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

^ sad but true


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Oh, no! Tis true!!!


----------



## Iceberg




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Supe

That is frickin' awesome, Capt.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

http://i.imgur.com/dF00m.jpg


----------



## Supe




----------



## knight1fox3

^^^bahahahhaah.....cinnamon challenge fail!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

It's like a cinnamon-breathing dragon.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This was literally done this morning...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## ElCid03

That is wrong Cap!


----------



## snickerd3

that is awesome cap'n!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## ElCid03




----------



## ElCid03




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

MS those are some rather disturbing images.


----------



## Master slacker

Sorry. Is this more to your liking?


----------



## Dark Knight

MS, I am worried about you now.


----------



## Master slacker

Is good?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## wilheldp_PE

^ Ain't that the truth. Same thing happened with Michael Jackson. Once the person dies, people forget how big of a piece of shit they were in life. Neither Houston or Jackson had made any decent music in the decade leading up to their death, but once they died, they were deified. I think it's funny that Sony Music raised the wholesale price of Whitney Houston's greatest hits the second they learned of her death, which triggered an automatic price increase on iTunes. People pitched a fit about it, but I think it was just a smart business move given what happened with Jackson's library when he died.


----------



## MA_PE

isn't a given that once an artist dies, the price of their work goes up?

she had a great voice, but she wasn't a "victim". she had it all and threw it away.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Now that song is stuck in my head. Thanks a lot, Cappy. :redface:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^MUWAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## engineergurl

Capt Worley PE said:


>


George Clooney popped into my head with this one....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that song is stuck in my head. Thanks a lot, Cappy. :redface:
Click to expand...

Quoted solely so Buff could have that song in his head all day today, too.


----------



## FLBuff PE

blybrook PE said:


>


Did you say something, Captain? I'm a little distra...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

FLBuff PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say something, Captain? I'm a little distra...
Click to expand...

I wonder what song she's dancing to.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say something, Captain? I'm a little distra...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder what song she's dancing to.
Click to expand...

Probably 'Africa' by Toto...

BASTARD!


----------



## blybrook PE

Here's a longer clip of the same one fella's:


----------



## Master slacker

15MB... Really???


----------



## cdcengineer

Nice


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## cdcengineer

WTF! Is that for real?


----------



## Master slacker

Yes. There *is* a condom on the cork board.


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Master slacker

pbrme said:


>


1) I may be stupid since me no understand tile picture.

2) I don't know why, but I actually LOL'd hardcore (for realz) at the Cosby pic.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I may be stupid since me no understand tile picture.
Click to expand...

It took me a minute to figure this one out. The tile pattern matches the sequence of numbers in pi. From left to right the first column of tiles has 3 dark tiles, the next column has 1, then 4, then 1, then 5, then 9...

...I think you see where this is going now.


----------



## cdcengineer

1) I may be stupid since me no understand tile picture - Count the tiles, they represent the value of Pi. As for thermodynamics, I have no clue. Is that a new microwave by GE


----------



## Master slacker

derp :tardbang:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Mike in Gastonia said:


>


This happens to me all the time! My dog always flips over in the night, leaving me with the hind quarters.


----------



## pbrme

roadwreck said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I may be stupid since me no understand tile picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It took me a minute to figure this one out. The tile pattern matches the sequence of numbers in pi. From left to right the first column of tiles has 3 dark tiles, the next column has 1, then 4, then 1, then 5, then 9...
> 
> ...I think you see where this is going now.
Click to expand...

Bingo!

As for:



pbrme said:


>


I didn't put enough white space between the pictures.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Here's the complete write-up on the pi-kitchen:

http://www.celebrati...ile-backsplash/

I can see myself doing this for the wetbar I want to install in the basement sometime in the future...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

Don't you be tryin to wlk n eat nuggets round here!

Is that BBQ dipping sauce?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This dog belongs to a friend of a friend:


----------



## Master slacker

I first thought that was a pillow. Then I was all like, "Whoa!"


----------



## Master slacker

Ok, these tiles are aligned like sh*t!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Ooooh, it's a Golden puppy.


----------



## Road Guy

My first thought on the tile was some sort of matrix theme


----------



## cdcengineer

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Cap'n - is that you in college?


----------



## cdcengineer

Dexman PE said:


> This dog belongs to a friend of a friend:


Looks like a pecker


----------



## MA_PE

cdcengineer said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> This dog belongs to a friend of a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a pecker
Click to expand...

I thought that was the idea for posting it, although if Dex didn't say it was a dog, I would have thought it was a pillow of some sort. Good Pic!!


----------



## pbrme

Master slacker said:


> Ok, these tiles are aligned like sh*t!


the guy probably put plans on CAD, and the builder probably said F* this S*


----------



## IlPadrino

No one remembers The Fight Club?


----------



## goodal

You just violated the first rule.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

cdcengineer said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cap'n - is that you in college?
Click to expand...

Nah, I'm a Ti-30 guy.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Kephart P.E.

TI-89 or go home


----------



## cdcengineer

blybrook PE said:


>


TTx2 all the way


----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Kephart P.E.

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Or as I said to my JV Basketball coach, "But there is one in wIn!"

I didn't play much the next game as I recall.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Here's one for VTE:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

For those of you who on FB and want to see random funny pics, "like" George Takei (Sulu from Star Trek).

https://www.facebook.com/#!/georgehtakei


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## pbrme

"You're putting a what in the back yard?" Talk about getting an earfull...


----------



## pbrme

This one looks like it hurted


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

It says fail, but I say success!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

so SAD!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I know, but he overcame it.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Ble_PE

Who likes Jessica Alba??


----------



## roadwreck

^^^

:thankyou:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Wolverine said:


>


Still not funny.


----------



## Ble_PE

To follow-up yesterday's post, who likes Shakira?


----------



## chaocl

the loading time is killing me.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## DVINNY

^^ Is that Olivia Wilde?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## kevo_55

^^LOL!!

I read the actual "Goodnight Moon" to mini-kevo last night!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

DVINNY said:


> ^^ Is that Olivia Wilde?


Jane Seymour?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Thanks to you Bly, I won't even leave the house this weekend. I'm entranced.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yes, that is Olivia Wilde. It was from a youtube that got removed for "sexual" nature. I found a couple different versions of the gif, that one was the best that I could recall.

Sorry VTE, didn't mean to do that!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

If you only knew.


----------



## blybrook PE

I built a pneumatic tennis ball launcher for putting up antennas. At 100 psi, I can put a tennis ball through 3/4" plywood (NOT OSB) at 40'. I also utilize it to chase the neighbor dogs out of my yard, I yell fetch and they duck and cover now (quite a site). The other neighbor at the end of the road (1/4 mile away) was wondering why there was so many tennis balls in their yard after breakup; thankfully, they were nice enough to let me come down and collect them all. Now they want me to build them one as well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I have a black Lab that goes crazy for tennis balls. Should have explained that first.

I forget not everyone here has been around for 5 years and knows my love of Labs.


----------



## Master slacker

I thought you liked cats. :dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## MA_PE

blybrook PE said:


> I built a pneumatic tennis ball launcher for putting up antennas. At 100 psi, I can put a tennis ball through 3/4" plywood (NOT OSB) at 40'. I also utilize it to chase the neighbor dogs out of my yard,


help me understand here.

How does a tennis ball launcher assist with putting upan antenna?

You can put a tennis ball "through 3/4 in plywood at 40ft". holy crap.

You're shooting this thing at dogs? Seems to me you'd kill them.


----------



## Road Guy

there's nothing funny in these pics, but someone posted the non moving one..































Old school for Cause.


----------



## blybrook PE

MA_PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I built a pneumatic tennis ball launcher for putting up antennas. At 100 psi, I can put a tennis ball through 3/4" plywood (NOT OSB) at 40'. I also utilize it to chase the neighbor dogs out of my yard,
> 
> 
> 
> help me understand here.
> 
> How does a tennis ball launcher assist with putting upan antenna?
> 
> You can put a tennis ball "through 3/4 in plywood at 40ft". holy crap.
> 
> You're shooting this thing at dogs? Seems to me you'd kill them.
Click to expand...

I have three tennis balls that have been modified with a stainless steel loop through them and some additional interior weight (bb's). I tie heavy string (usually fish netting line; approx 1000lb breaking strength) to this loop before inserting the ball into the launcher. I then shoot this modified ball over the tree to get the string over the highest branch possible. Once the string is over the intended branch, I pull up a long wire antenna, or other line to help with guying, etc... This used to be done (and still is in some areas) with a bow &amp; arrow setup, but many people like tennis balls better as they have more "bounce" than an arrow. And yes, I have broken the netting line a couple of times and lost tennis balls (I used to have 6 premodified ones).

Yes, it goes through the plywood. Messes up the tennis ball pretty good too after two shots.

I shoot just over the dog and yell "fetch". The launcher has a good soundoff too when all that air gets released. Hence the dog drops to the ground and runs for cover now if I just yell "fetch". The neighbors don't believe in leash laws or proper care of their animals. It only takes 20psi to get the tennis ball to clear the barrel, so if the dogs are around, I never go above 40psi and never aim directly AT the animal. That's just too mean as it's not the animals fault for idiotic owners. At 40psi, the ball will still clear about 40-50 yards of air before it hits the ground. Usually enough to start bouncing down the road. At first, I was using 100psi and a good arc to launch the ball down the road as far as possible and have plenty of noise to spook the dogs; now I dropped it down considerably.

To VTE; I remember you love Labs and I've had one on the past that never could decide which tennis ball was his favorite.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Yes, I do love Labs.

And to answer your question about the tennis balls: all of them.


----------



## MA_PE

bly: Thanks. That makes sense. I was hoping you weren't cruel enough to blast them at the dogs. Now if it were at the irresponsible owners, then I help you.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Mayans: Not as smart as they thought they were.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Rule One:

If you pull into my driveway and honk you'd better be delivering a package, because you're sure not picking anything up.

Rule Two:

You do not touch my daughter in front of me. You may glance at her, so long as you do not peer at anything below her neck. If you cannot keep your eyes or hands off of my daughter's body, I will remove them.

Rule Three:

I am aware that it is considered fashionable for boys of your age to wear their trousers so loosely that they appear to be falling off their hips. Please don't take this as an insult, but you and all of your friends are complete idiots. Still, I want to be fair and open minded about this issue, so I propose this compromise: You may come to the door with your underwear showing and your pants ten sizes too big, and I will not object. However, in order to ensure that your clothes do not, in fact, come off during the course of your date with my daughter, I will take my electric nail gun and fasten your trousers securely in place to your waist.

Rule Four:

I'm sure you've been told that in today's world, sex without utilizing a "barrier method" of some kind can kill you. Let me elaborate, when it comes to sex, I am the barrier, and I will kill you.

Rule Five:

It is usually understood that in order for us to get to know each other, we should talk about sports, politics, and other issues of the day. Please do not do this. The only information I require from you is an indication of when you expect to have my daughter safely back at my house, and the only word I need from you on this subject is "early."

Rule Six:

I have no doubt you are a popular fellow, with many opportunities to date other girls. This is fine with me as long as it is okay with my daughter. Otherwise, once you have gone out with my little girl, you will continue to date no one but her until she is finished with you. If you make her cry, I will make you cry.

Rule Seven:

As you stand in my front hallway, waiting for my daughter to appear, and more than an hour goes by, do not sigh and fidget. If you want to be on time for the movie, you should not be dating. My daughter is putting on her makeup, a process that can take longer than painting the Golden Gate Bridge. Instead of just standing there, why don't you do something useful, like changing the oil in my car?

Rule Eight:

The following places are not appropriate for a date with my daughter: Places where there are beds, sofas, or anything softer than a wooden stool. Places where there are no parents, policemen, or nuns within eyesight. Places where there is darkness. Places where there is dancing, holding hands, or happiness. Places where the ambient temperature is warm enough to induce my daughter to wear shorts, tank tops, midriff T-shirts, or anything other than overalls, a sweater, and a goose down parka - zipped up to her throat. Movies with a strong romantic or sexual theme are to be avoided; movies which features chain saws are okay. Hockey games are okay. Old folks homes are better.

Rule Nine:

Do not lie to me. On issues relating to my daughter, I am the all-knowing, merciless god of your universe. If I ask you where you are going and with whom, you have one chance to tell me the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. I have a shotgun, a shovel, and five acres behind the house. Do not trifle with me.

Rule Ten:

Be afraid. Be very afraid. It takes very little for me to mistake the sound of your car in the driveway for a Black Hawk chopper coming in over a san hill near Mogadishu. When my PTSD starts acting up, the voices in my head frequently tell me to clean the guns as I wait for you to bring my daughter home. As soon as you pull into the driveway you should exit your car with both hands in plain sight. Speak the perimeter password, announce in a clear voice that you have brought my daughter home safely and early, then return to your car - there is no need for you to come inside. The camouflaged face at the window is mine


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## MA_PE

LOL, I love the bird that stays in the back but "cranes" his neck to see..


----------



## FLBuff PE

For DK:

For VT:

Because I'm a dork:


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## IlPadrino

But not all men can understand that!


----------



## Master slacker

IlPadrino said:


> But not all men can understand that!


Is it a fair assumption to state that the majority of men are *RIGHT HANDED*? &lt;wink wink nudge nudge&gt;


----------



## MA_PE

Only men will notice that the mouse is not plugged in.


----------



## Master slacker

Umm... what about that second USB plug on the right side of the pic... ?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Every guy knows you need to unplug the webcam during "business" hours, duh.


----------



## MA_PE

the keyboard isn't plugged in either. A woman would not notice that either.


----------



## pbrme

^^no but they'd probably catch that there's a $100 bill hanging out of the hashish bowl.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ My TI-86 says 9 when the exact same thing is entered...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ My TI-86 says 9 when the exact same thing is entered...


From Wikipedia...



> Wolfram Alpha considers that implied multiplication precedes division, e.g. 2_x_÷2_x_ gives 1 instead of _x_² [5], except where parentheses are adjacent, e.g. 48÷2(9+3) gives 288 instead of 2.


The Wolfram Alpha site says 9 as well.... http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=6%2F2%281%2B2%29


----------



## blybrook PE

Brining this thread back around to where it belongs


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

My calculator (Caso fx-115MS, NCEES approved!!) says 1.

Also, I'm not sure which side I'd like to be on best in that last pic. What a win-win scenario.


----------



## Master slacker

My Casio fx-115ES gives 9 as the answer.

edit: so does the tried and true 16 year old TI-83.


----------



## Ble_PE

My casio fx-115es says 9 while my casio fx-11....



blybrook PE said:


> Brining this thread back around to where it belongs


wait, what were we talking about again?


----------



## Master slacker

Um... from that pic... you think "boobs". :huh:

Dude...


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## FLBuff PE

^Kill it...kill it with fire!


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## DVINNY

BARRY POPPINS....


----------



## DVINNY




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Compains?

Might also explain why they're still looking for a job...


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


> Compains?
> 
> Might also explain why they're still looking for a job...


you beat me to it.


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## DVINNY

^^^ I've got to compain about that left side pic..... geesh


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ Maybe hte *Post your youtubes here* thread???

And uke:


----------



## blybrook PE

Got a good laugh with this one this morning.


----------



## Dark Knight

^^^Good one.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Damn right!


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I still can't get #5 (3rd row on left) or #8 (bottom row on right), but I still thought this was pretty funny.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Dexman PE said:


> I still can't get #5 (3rd row on left) or #8 (bottom row on right), but I still thought this was pretty funny.


I can't figure out #1. Edit: Doh.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I get 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, and 7. Clueless on the others.


----------



## MA_PE

I'm not seeing it. Is this PI?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Spoiler



Along with The Adventures of Tintin and Asterix (#5), Lucky Luke (#8) is one of the most popular and best-selling comic-book series in continental Europe.&lt;BR&gt;





MA_PE said:


> I'm not seeing it. Is this PI?


I thought Chucktown's post was a pretty good hint...


----------



## Ble_PE

MA_PE said:


> I'm not seeing it. Is this PI?


It took me a while too. I think I was over-thinking it.


----------



## Flyer_PE

I know 1, 3, and 6. I have no clue on the rest.


----------



## Dark Knight

I have no idea what you folks are talking about.


----------



## roadwreck

I recognized all but 5 &amp; 8 immediately. I still don't know what those two are though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Spoiler



Simpsons (#1), Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (#2), South Park (#3), Smurfs (#4) Asterix (#5), Bert &amp; Ernie (#6), Donald Duck w/ Houie, Dewey, Louie (#7), Lucky Luke (#8)



The top right one (#2) is the one that gave it away for me.


----------



## Ble_PE

I looked them up and I still don't know who they are. Some cartoon characters I never knew of.


----------



## Master slacker

Ble_PE said:


> I looked them up and I still don't know who they are. Some cartoon characters I never knew of.


Dumbass


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked them up and I still don't know who they are. Some cartoon characters I never knew of.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass
Click to expand...

Note, I was responding to rw and forgot to quote him.

Smartass.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But your avatar says you're a dumbass


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Lets get back on track...


----------



## MA_PE

Well.



Dexman PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing it. Is this PI?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Chucktown's post was a pretty good hint...
Click to expand...

I got the theme from this without looking at your spoiler. I now see 1,2,3,6, and 7. i'm lost on the others. but thanks to your most recent post. who cares....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

What am I supposed to be spoiled about...oh yeah, not Legos.


----------



## Dark Knight

Ble_PE said:


> I looked them up and I still don't know who they are. Some cartoon characters I never knew of.


That makes two of us.


----------



## Dark Knight

VTEnviro said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61Xdmk_G-pk&amp;feature=related


This is one of the times I am thankful that did not see this in the office. MS is right. uke:


----------



## Guest

Ssshhh ... let Dexman get us back on track ....

PLEASE!!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Wolverine

A little Politico Thread crossover:


----------



## pbrme

A cube like your bosses office:


----------



## engineergurl

I hate how I have to wait alllllll day to look at this thread.... some of these are pretty funny... but I just don't trust you guys...


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE

pbrme said:


> A cube like your bosses office:


Needs a red leather wingback chair.


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## roadwreck

Kephart P.E. said:


>


Pffffft...

...how can we be expected to give this cartoon any credence when the artist doesn't even seem aware that a penguins and polar bears would never come in contact with one another? Polar bears only live in the arctic (north pole), penguins only live in the antarctic (south pole).


----------



## roadwreck

In honor of National Cleavage Day I shall resurrect this classic


----------



## engineergurl

^^ The scary thing is that I was thinking nearly the same thing...

Edit: that was supposed to be about polar bears and penguins not the chick... oh well.


----------



## roadwreck

engineergurl said:


> ^^ The scary thing is that I was thinking nearly the same thing...
> 
> Edit: that was supposed to be about polar bears and penguins not the chick... oh well.


Ha, whatever. We know you have a dirty mind.


----------



## engineergurl

I don't deny it, but I'm sure that the photos I would like to see posted would go against the grain around here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Thanks RW!! The classics never die!


----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dark Knight

pbrme said:


>


Good one. LOL


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## humner

Dexman PE said:


> I still can't get #5 (3rd row on left) or #8 (bottom row on right), but I still thought this was pretty funny.


----------



## humner

#5 Asterix &amp; Obelix #8 Lucky Luke and the Daltons


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## DVINNY

^^^ Makes me what to see that frame in the movie, to see what it really looked like.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## NCcarguy

^^ ok, slightly different.


----------



## DVINNY

Damn Dexman, how did you find that so fast?

Good work


----------



## blybrook PE

That's definately a different shot all together. Someone had fun in photoshop...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NCcarguy said:


> ^^ ok, slightly different.


I just googled "Toy Story Shadow" and it was one of the first photos to come up...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

This is too true:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## YMZ PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

:wacko:


----------



## roadwreck

^^

I guess the Japanese took it literally when they heard that John Elway had a cannon for an arm.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I could see mine doing this.

[media]http://youtu.be/HKEO9DGCP6A


----------



## Capt Worley PE

blybrook PE said:


>


I miss my swim team days.


----------



## blybrook PE

I was on a jobsite recently where part of the inspection was near the university pool. Or under it I should add; there were portal windows along the sides of the pool wall to look up and enjoy the views. Was informed that the contractor has to block off that area to prevent loosing his guys over near the portals for hours on end.

Anywho, back to the thread:


----------



## Chucktown PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my swim team days.
Click to expand...

The girls I swam with sure as shit didn't look like that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Chucktown PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my swim team days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girls I swam with sure as shit didn't look like that.
Click to expand...

Jealous, aren't you?


----------



## Master slacker

Yeah, I wish I had a rack that big!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nope, wife already got her set...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my swim team days.
Click to expand...

You may miss swim team, but you'll never miss looking at boobs.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


>


at least he isn't a 400lb man doing that same dance...


----------



## Wolverine

From BFG:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## goodal




----------



## goodal

SUCCESS!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I gotta take a picutre of this one store in town. They sell bike racks, kayak carrier, storage boxes, etc. that attach to the top of your car.

They always have a pithy ad on the billboard out front. It currently says "Summer is coming, show off your great new rack in the sun."


----------



## blybrook PE

The full video is better, but this individual clip is still worth a laugh!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## YMZ PE




----------



## Krakosky

Hmm...from the above pics I was trying to determine if most of the guys here are butt men or boobs men. Sounds like that could be a new poll.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I assume most of the ladies here would enjoy that pole.


----------



## engineergurl

A pole like that could go down in history..... or haunt you forever.


----------



## bradlelf

36-24-36 ... only if she's 5'-3"


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## humner

don't forget the "gap"


----------



## Road Guy

I just prefer a woman who likes to listen to my lengthy communications about my feelings, how my day was at work, etc....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Let me guess, that woman also enjoys 'cuddling' and never pressure to into sex.


----------



## Dark Knight

blybrook PE said:


> The full video is better, but this individual clip is still worth a laugh!


Wolve, here is another option for you.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

With the ongoing zombie attack here at eb.com, maybe this could be something that could be added to the game...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Oh no!!

Oh no!!!

Oh no!!!!

OH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## wilheldp_PE

That's totally inaccurate...the Russian bears aren't depicted on unicycles.


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE said:


> Oh no!!
> 
> Oh no!!!
> 
> Oh no!!!!
> 
> OH YEAH!!!!!


I seriously just nearly pissed my pants....


----------



## engineergurl

pbrme said:


>


That last one is no joke.


----------



## knight1fox3

Krakosky said:


> Hmm...from the above pics I was trying to determine if most of the guys here are butt men or boobs men. Sounds like that could be a new poll.


How far back have you looked? LOL


----------



## engineergurl

most of them are boob men, from what I've seen.....

just sayin


----------



## pbrme

Depends on if a Pussy cat's involved...


----------



## roadwreck

Krakosky said:


> Hmm...from the above pics I was trying to determine if most of the guys here are butt men or boobs men. Sounds like that could be a new poll.





engineergurl said:


> most of them are boob men, from what I've seen.....
> 
> just sayin


Can't we enjoy both?

Excuse to post this again:


----------



## humner

roadwreck said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...from the above pics I was trying to determine if most of the guys here are butt men or boobs men. Sounds like that could be a new poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> most of them are boob men, from what I've seen.....
> 
> just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't we enjoy both?
> 
> Excuse to post this again:
Click to expand...

or all three?


----------



## roadwreck

This probably isn't the best time to post this given my last submission, but I'll do it anyway.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Krakosky

Does a "both" man exist? I always thought it was one or the other. I agree with you, engineergurl. The EB.com men seem to be partial towards boobs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Prefer boobs, but not at the expense of the butt...


----------



## humner

still missing the legs and ................


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

...and...


----------



## YMZ PE

roadwreck said:


> Can't we enjoy both?
> 
> Excuse to post this again:


If this is supposed to be an example of a woman with a butt, you are DEFINITELY a boob man.


----------



## IlPadrino

YMZ PE said:


> If this is supposed to be an example of a woman with a butt, you are DEFINITELY a boob man.


I hate to get involved in this... but... a "boob man" does not, by definition, appreciate large boobs. And a "butt man" does not, by definition, appreciate large butts. Really, it's not the size of the prize!


----------



## YMZ PE

Okay, now I'm curious. What's the definition of boob man vs. butt man, then? Is it just whatever you prefer to play with?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think my feelings towards boobs can be defined by the song: Show Them to Me by Rodney Carrington. I won't post a link to the video because it's NSFW.


----------



## humner

Dexman PE said:


> ...and...


gap


----------



## Chucktown PE

I like both boobs and butt. I suppose I'm genetically predisposed to look at the boobs first but I'm just a big fan of the female form in general.


----------



## Ble_PE

Just to add more fuel to the fire:


----------



## Master slacker

I am, most definitely, a butt and *belly* man. I'm no Adonis (anymore, heh heh  ), but I like flat tummies on chicks.


----------



## pbrme

Tomatoe, tomatoe


----------



## Dark Knight

Just to bring balance to the equation...


----------



## Krakosky

My guy friends in college gave me the affectionate nick name "tank ass".


----------



## Dark Knight

I am afraid to ask why.


----------



## YMZ PE

Krakosky said:


> My guy friends in college gave me the affectionate nick name "tank ass".


LOL! I've been told I have an "Asian ghetto booty" myself!


----------



## MA_PE

Krakosky said:


> My guy friends in college gave me the affectionate nick name "tank ass".


I'm sure they meant that in the most complimentary way possible.

Pics would help.


----------



## Krakosky

LOL. Guess you guys will just have to wait until the conference. I did go buy some new jeans yesterday. Sales lady: "What kind of jeans are you looking for?". Me: "Ones that fit big butts.". The look on her face was great.


----------



## Master slacker

Pics or your asses didn't happen.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

pbrme said:


> Tomatoe, tomatoe


You say tomato, I say "who the F are you and why are you saying tomato?"


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## DVINNY

&lt;-------- This poster fits into the BUTTS &amp; LEGS First, then Boobs catergory.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

A legs and ass man, because you can always get a boob job!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

DK needs to shave:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Krakosky said:


> My guy friends in college gave me the affectionate nick name "tank ass".





Dark Knight said:


> I am afraid to ask why.


Known for its ability to launch explosive, deadly projectiles?


----------



## Krakosky

Haha no. Just for its massive size I guess.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

VTEnviro said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guy friends in college gave me the affectionate nick name "tank ass".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid to ask why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Known for its ability to launch explosive, deadly projectiles?
Click to expand...

PAINT ROUND!!!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Krakosky

I take it you're a boob man. That chick's got no booty.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Not at all, I enjoy all parts of a woman's body.


----------



## roadwreck

Krakosky said:


> I take it you're a boob man. That chick's got no booty.


Hmmmm...

...I'm not sure if I agree with your _ass_essment but I'm willing to do more research.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Master slacker

Krakosky said:


> I take it you're a boob man. That chick's got no booty.


&lt;--- Still willing to wreck what's there.


----------



## bradlelf

Ble_PE said:


>


Awesome ... just awesome


----------



## bradlelf

Master slacker said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you're a boob man. That chick's got no booty.
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;--- Still willing to wreck what's there.
Click to expand...

HAHAHA, nice :bananadoggywow:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## humner

Ble_PE said:


>


no image shows up, damn


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


>


Like a boss.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## humner

Dexman PE said:


>


Star Trek convention,


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I love sci-fi and all that, but I draw the line at dressing up like a Klingon and asking random red shirt from Episode #114 how it feels to be eaten by a rock monster before the opening credits.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Wolverine said:


>


The definitive EB Venn Diagram


----------



## blybrook PE

Could be a repeat, but:






OR


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## humner

Dexman PE said:


>


do you think they are the first and only news agency that has different headlines? you may want to do some research to find out who does it the most and who does it the least. I have thought about it.


----------



## Master slacker

Seriously... what political sh*t DOESN'T get manipulated by any given news source? *#thinkaboutit* can suck it.

While we're at it, can anyone add another picuture to the compilation above since the Fox Nation headline is now *OBAMA FLIP FLOPS ON GAY MARRIAGE*?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## goodal

^ freaky


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## jeb6294




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

badal said:


> ^ freaky


X2


----------



## MetsFan

not funny, but I would love to have a room like this!


----------



## YMZ PE

MetsFan said:


> not funny, but I would love to have a room like this!


I would first replace the backboard with slotted plastic, or omit it altogether. And those cubbies better be equipped with adequate ventilation fans.


----------



## engineergurl

^^ I was actually thinking the same thing. we had to purchase a cooling system when the hubby took the x-box to the sand box. Ended up replacing the thing anyway since no amount of ziplock bags can keep sand out of anything over there apparently.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Full Story


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## DVINNY

Ble_PE said:


>


No shoes and all..... she deserved that one


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This goes out to a few special eb'ers out there...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## knight1fox3

^^^ LMAO! That just went on Facebook.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Thats where I got it.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Awesome.

http://www.sharelols.com/scumbag-alcohol/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Is it me, or does the head coach of the Miami Heat look like he's high out of his mind and finally made it to White Castle?


----------



## snickerd3

how did someone so short get to be a basketball coach? u


----------



## Supe

Chucktown PE said:


> Awesome.
> 
> http://www.sharelols...cumbag-alcohol/


Ahhh, college.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## engineergurl

the last pic was after a fire....


----------



## envirotex

blybrook PE said:


> Full Story


Those are Belted Galloways. Yes, I am from Texas.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## engineergurl

I had serious debates about which to use this week... misaligned threads on the pool pump, couldn't turn it loose or tighter... debated if I should keep trying to get the lid off, or just duct tape the thing so no water would spew out...


----------



## Ble_PE

Ok, who's been drinking today?


----------



## roadwreck

^^

it appears to be a tropical location. Dleg?


----------



## MA_PE

^^ Ble in FLA?


----------



## snickerd3

my eyes hurt...why did you post that!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

MA_PE said:


> ^^ Ble in FLA?


Na, I'm more of a banana hammock guy.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ble_PE

And freeze frame:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

blybrook PE said:


>


This echoes my sentiments about the band, but my ex-wife used to loooooove them. Which makes this doubly funny.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Considering having just renewed my BLS certification; this fits into one of our scenarios perfectly. I've gotta forward this one on


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Krakosky

Oh so many pics to post...


----------



## engineergurl

if you do, then I will hunt you down... at least crop it so you can't see who it is... HA HA HA


----------



## Krakosky

Lol don't worry. No pics on here, just fb...


----------



## YMZ PE

Krak's FB just got flooded with friend requests!


----------



## Krakosky

Lol. You're one of the special ones that's fb friends with us both, so you'll get to see the 1/4 lb weiners.


----------



## Master slacker

Krakosky said:


> Lol don't worry. No pics on here, just fb...


LEAKED!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Master slacker said:


> LEAKED!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## pbrme




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## MA_PE

^Tim Thomas did not listen to Mr. Burns.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## MA_PE

^ :appl:


----------



## YMZ PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Wolverine

Capt Worley PE said:


>


:appl: :appl: :appl:

I am so pointing this out next bar-fest.


----------



## envirotex

Capt Worley PE said:


>


That is some brilliant innovation and engineering there. I like it.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## pbrme

Krakosky said:


> Lol. You're one of the special ones that's fb friends with us both, so you'll get to see the 1/4 lb weiners.


Was trying to find you guys on fb, is this it?


----------



## blybrook PE

sometimes I'm glad I got rid of my FB account....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^I'm glad I never had one.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## rktman

So wrong, but funny.


----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## Kephart P.E.




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## DVINNY

^^^ LOL


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## ElCid03

Capt Worley PE said:


>


How much plastic surgery has he had?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Don't bash AC Slatering until you try it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

H8ers gonna h8!


----------



## jeb6294

Whatever, even Zack Morris said that was a stupid show.


----------



## Master slacker

Let's get back on track here...


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

And to add to BLE's post above, the front...


----------



## engineergurl

Master slacker said:


> Let's get back on track here...


Krak- I specifically asked you NOT to post any of our pictures from the FL trip on here.... oh wait...


----------



## Krakosky

^ haha I wish my tank looked that good.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Master slacker

Enjoy three cars in one!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## roadwreck

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWeYcXNsBPI&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## blybrook PE

roadwreck said:


>


Very good way to start the day


----------



## roadwreck

blybrook PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good way to start the day
Click to expand...

Yup, a morning swim is a great way to start the day...

...that's what you meant, right?


----------



## blybrook PE

roadwreck said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good way to start the day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, a morning swim is a great way to start the day...
> 
> ...that's what you meant, right?
Click to expand...

Yes, that's exactly what I meant


----------



## engineergurl

Makes me think of Krak...


----------



## Krakosky

Lol!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Ok, now back to the real intent of this thread recently... chicks...


----------



## blybrook PE

For Dark Knight


----------



## blybrook PE

EDIT - Removed original picture for language... Upon further review, it was not appropriate... Here's a different photo instead


----------



## engineergurl

she is so going about that all wrong...


----------



## engineergurl

Master slacker said:


> Ok, now back to the real intent of this thread recently... chicks...


I like this one... actually have one like it posted on my mirror in the bathroom


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## MA_PE

^so you figure that's how donkey and the dragon of the Shrek movies had kids?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

must not be good rum since it isn't gone.


----------



## cdcengineer

Animals that came thru 7/3/12. These came thru the yard within and hour of each other.

FYI - the bird-feeder is my neighbors

http://www.9news.com/news/sidetracks/275942/337/Nature-gets-close-to-9NEWS-viewer


----------



## roadwreck

That's pretty cool. I think the most interesting thing that wanders through my yard is a stray cat. :\


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This wandered through my yard on Tuesday:


----------



## roadwreck

A shovel, rake, tape measure and rattlesnake all wandered through your yard yesterday? Impressive. :blink:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The shovel and rake weren't really wandering. They seemed to be on a mission to kill and decapitate. The tape measure just showed up out of nowhere.


----------



## cdcengineer

Dexman PE said:


> This wandered through my yard on Tuesday:


Damn Dex, I always knew there were snakes around, but haven't seen a poisonous one in years. I always think I'll step on one down in the canyons on the western slope


----------



## snickerd3

so are you going to sell the tail on ebay?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My neighbor took the tail. I had no use for it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

They make great whips.


----------



## cdcengineer

Are they good eating?


----------



## Master slacker

y'all suck at posting pics. Let me help.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


>


Looks like someone gave Tori Spelling some roofies.


----------



## roadwreck

Heidi Klum is photogenic


----------



## Ble_PE

^ :thankyou:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

holy crap that creepy


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

That's one reason we have already agreed to no computers/tv/etc in minisnicks room.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Pikathulhu.


----------



## cdcengineer

^ Tonight, one night only, Peakachoo does Davey Jones in Vegas


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

Pre-Magic Mike...

Please ignore the incorrect grammar, BTW.


----------



## engineergurl

I am going to have to google this Magic Mike thing... I keep seeing people mention it... hmmm...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## MA_PE

that's very uplifting on a Monday. Thanks


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Things really slowed down after the Empire fell........


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## engineergurl




----------



## humner

engineergurl said:


>


I would have to say that this is a guy thing, yup.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I can only imagine she listed so many writers &amp; producers because none of them could remember who actually wrote the 3 lines on the bar napkin during the previous night's bender...


----------



## Kephart P.E.

VTEnviro said:


> What's the best scene in Airplane? Perhaps it's, "Guess I picked the wrong day to stop sniffing glue." Maybe, "Have you ever seen a grown man naked?" I'd even put up with an argument for, "Chump don't want 'da help, chump don't get 'da help." But my money is on the Otto Pilot scene. What beats an inanimate object getting blown by the heroine of the movie? Nothing, that's what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask someone their favorite Star Wars character, you'll get one of three answers most likely:
> 
> Boba Fett
> 
> Darth Vader
> 
> Yoda
> 
> Not me. They are all cool, but for me, the best was Salicious Crumb. He tormented C3PO (the first gay robot), sexually harrassed Leia, and probably banged that dancing girl with sausages on her head.


Dude its Han Freaking Solo* all ...day ...long.*

1. Owns a Hot Rod

2. Gets the girl

3. Doesn't believe in miticlorians

4. has a bad ass pet monster that is also his; co-pilot, best friend, who also speaks a language only he can understand.


----------



## engineergurl

^^ agree, but for much much different reasons


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> 4. has a bad ass pet monster that is also his; co-pilot, best friend, who also speaks a language only he can understand.


So do I.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

I found Knightfox!


----------



## Master slacker

It is THAT time.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Fudgey would wreck that...


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> I found Knightfox!


LMAO!!! Well played sir...


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## wilheldp_PE

It's funny because two fat people on rascal scooters are heavy enough to trip the weight sensor at a drive through.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## engineergurl




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Herhiney aged nicely.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm sexy and I mow it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Whoa, it's an interspecies hot karl.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## pbrme

blybrook PE said:


>


 when you see it...


----------



## blybrook PE

pbrme said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you see it...
Click to expand...

I was wondering when someone would bring up that up...


----------



## Master slacker

What? The yellow wart on the end of her penis? She can wear a condom, right?


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## snickerd3

^that's awesome!!! Granny wanted to get the motorcycle experience


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE

.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dark Knight

Dexman PE said:


>


:appl:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


>


Err, clearly a photoshopped photo. Koalas are herbivorous, and thus don't have canine teeth.

http://www.bio.davidson.edu/Courses/anphys/2000/CrawfordC/teeth.htm


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


>


This is the internet, we need to strive to a higher standard here!


----------



## Master slacker

Meh, we have no standards up in here.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I thought we followed the National Spammers Code, 4th Edition.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

VTEnviro said:


> I thought we followed the National Spammers Code, 4th Edition.


That was so 2011. We're on the 9th edition now.


----------



## roadwreck

Time to get this thread back on track...


----------



## knight1fox3

Anyone catch the avatar for a member's b-day by the name of dfweyer? Noticed it on the main page.


----------



## roadwreck

Yea, he used to be a pretty active poster back when that gif first came out. I wonder what ever happened to him.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

Is this some kind of new Rorschach test?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

That guy looks a little like F'Tard.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

with all the talk about Habanero's and their effects, I feel it necessary to contribute the following:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

A lot of funny t-shirts at www.snorgtees.com


























And this one is for Krak:


----------



## knight1fox3

^ wow. Hilarious! SW +100


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## MA_PE

well alrighty then!

I hope that made his day. It just made mine.


----------



## Supe

If some chick who looked like that did that to me, it'd be a much longer animated GIF. Or it'd at least look like that one looped, minus her walking around.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## snickerd3

creepy


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I've always said cyanide and arsenic are all natural as well...


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

i still have trobule figuring out why the heck power rangers are still on tv today.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Damn, according to wikipedia the power rangers have been on TV since 1993.


----------



## StructuralPoke

roadwreck said:


>


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> Damn, according to wikipedia the power rangers have been on TV since 1993.


HFS, the pink power ranger was teh hotness!


----------



## mudpuppy

Dexman PE said:


> Damn, according to wikipedia the power rangers have been on TV since 1993.


Yeah, geez, I'm young enough to have watched power rangers, and I've been able to drink legally for 13.5 years!

How old does THAT make you feel, Cap'n?


----------



## roadwreck

mudpuppy said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, according to wikipedia the power rangers have been on TV since 1993.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, geez, I'm young enough to have watched power rangers, and I've been able to drink legally for 13.5 years!
> 
> How old does THAT make you feel, Cap'n?
Click to expand...

You would have watched Power Rangers when you were 15? I'm younger then you and I would never claim to be young enough to have watched power rangers.


----------



## engineergurl

I watched them... granted, I was in high school and we used to think the one dude was hot... hell, I even got a power rangers poster from a friend for a birthday present once... fun times... did I mention I was a hippy in high school?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nice. Post 5k in the funny pic thread is about EG's crush on the power rangers. I love this website.


----------



## engineergurl

lol... I also have fantasy's about a 70 year old man too...


----------



## mudpuppy

The Dos Equis guy?


----------



## engineergurl

no, my sweet manly Indy....


----------



## engineergurl

Just for you capt...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

mudpuppy said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, according to wikipedia the power rangers have been on TV since 1993.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, geez, I'm young enough to have watched power rangers, and I've been able to drink legally for 13.5 years!
> 
> How old does THAT make you feel, Cap'n?
Click to expand...

YOU SHUT UP!!!!!!


----------



## jeb6294

Bring back the original Pink Ranger and I'd probably start watching again.


----------



## jeb6294

The Black Ranger looks a little different too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'll take mine extra saucy.


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## wilheldp_PE

That dude must really have some strong shoulders.


----------



## Wolverine

^^^ Poor kid; once seen, some things cannot be uinseen.

I prolly should reserve this for the politics thread, but I just can't help myself. Don't judge me, I'm weak.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm sure she could find one in the Olympic Village if she looked around a little bit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Her jersey even indicates where she wants it...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE

DK's ride was downsized in the budget cuts...


----------



## Dark Knight

blybrook PE said:


> DK's ride was downsized in the budget cuts...


That would be my tumbler if I was the real Dark Knight. A poor super hero vehicle, or a poor engineer vehicle perhaps.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

blybrook PE said:


>


I'm a black Lab owner, and I approve of this message.

- Sponsored by VTE for kennel trustee PAC, 2012.


----------



## DVINNY

blybrook PE said:


>


edit: asked her about it, its not her, but she's had others ask a bunch too


----------



## YMZ PE

^ That's awesome! And at least your sister is fully dressed, unlike many of the women featured in this thread.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

DVINNY said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably pay for admitting this but, that is my sister.
> 
> Didn't think I'd ever find a sibling in the EB.com funny pic section  :shakehead:
Click to expand...

HAHAHA...no kidding?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Being WV and all, DV is probably the guy in the suit.


----------



## Supe

Two questions here, DV. One - what was the premise for how that scenario came about? Two - is she single?


----------



## Master slacker

Three - if she isn't, can she keep secrets?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe

Because the milkshake machine they donated to the Olympic Training Center is the shit!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Does it bring all the boys to the yard?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> Because the milkshake machine they donated to the Olympic Training Center is the shit!


Been there. Trained there. Twice. Tee hee. :thumbs:


----------



## Wolverine

A Woman's Life in 3 Pictures:






A Man's Life in 3 Pictures:


----------



## DVINNY

VTEnviro said:


> Being WV and all, DV is probably the guy in the suit.


Ha Ha, she has never lived in WV. She grew up in Central PA, went to Chicago, now lives in L.A.



Supe said:


> Two questions here, DV. One - what was the premise for how that scenario came about? Two - is she single?


1. She is in film/commercials, and her co-workers make independant stuff all the time. She worked for Adam Sandler's company, Big Picture Ent. / Happy Madison, 2. where she met her husband. He is an editor there still. They got married last year.


----------



## Supe

Just keep me posted in case she gets divorced


----------



## DVINNY

I've told you people that I'm the only sane one in a family full of crazy liberals. 

She just had a national commercial running for Jenny Craig, and now has one out for Jamba Juice. She has a regular job in accounting, but does commercial work on the side.

The Jenny Craig one....


----------



## Supe

Yeah, but don't opposites attract or something?


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Found another that needs to be added:


----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe

^^^ Yesssss!


----------



## blybrook PE

^^NICE!


----------



## pbrme

^For the hord!!!


----------



## DVINNY

blybrook PE said:


>


just because its worth a quote


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

That diving/toilet one is hilarious.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Is that Fudgey san?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE

blybrook PE said:


>


Just posting a follow-up:


----------



## blybrook PE

Nice followup


----------



## knight1fox3

Saw this on FB and was LOL. Had to post it here.


----------



## MA_PE

Why?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL. So that others could suffer that disturbing image with me.


----------



## Master slacker

Red X is incredibly disturbing.


----------



## MA_PE

you're lucky. trust me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Get it? It's a periodic TABLE...


----------



## Master slacker

You mean "periodic RED X"


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## engineergurl




----------



## DVINNY

blybrook PE said:


>


she won that race BTW, so her warm up worked for the both of us


----------



## IlPadrino

Dexman PE said:


>


Where's the choice for "None of the above"?


----------



## Wolverine

DVINNY said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she won that race BTW, so her warm up worked for the both of us
Click to expand...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

With a load of iron ore...


----------



## blybrook PE

100 Tons more...


----------



## blybrook PE

And I think it's a Trump clone at the end:


----------



## blybrook PE

Who remembers this guy?






The google map street view guy followed the car's directions (just maybe):


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Wolverine said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> she won that race BTW, so her warm up worked for the both of us
Click to expand...

Thanks, now I will have that song stuck in my head for a week.


----------



## IlPadrino

ngnrd - PE said:


> Is that Bill O'Reilly next to Trump?


It is... he thought he was cooler than Trump's hair.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

IlPadrino said:


> ngnrd - PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Bill O'Reilly next to Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> It is... he thought he was cooler than Trump's hair.
Click to expand...

Which makes him about as cool as the upper side of the pillow...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DVINNY

Dexman PE said:


>


some good countries represented there


----------



## engineergurl

why does the USA have to be a blond? seriously? And there isn't a single red head in that photo


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

engineergurl said:


> why does the USA have to be a blond? seriously? And there isn't a single red head in that photo


What? Oh, yeah. That pic does go all the way up to their heads......


----------



## IlPadrino

engineergurl said:


> why does the USA have to be a blond? seriously? And there isn't a single red head in that photo


How do you know?

The only way to know for sure is if they take a photo from the other side... and even then, there may be some difficulties!


----------



## humner

IlPadrino said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> why does the USA have to be a blond? seriously? And there isn't a single red head in that photo
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> The only way to know for sure is if they take a photo from the other side... and even then, there may be some difficulties!
Click to expand...

 yeah, we don't know if the carpeting matches the drapes.


----------



## DVINNY

carpeting? We don't need no stinking carpeting.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Hardwoods? Vinyl?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Best 2G1C reaction ever.

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AJ2oNcCp18&amp;feature=related


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> Best 2G1C reaction ever.


What kind of jerk shows 2G1C to grandpa???

Grandma was in the background cooking, they should've called her over to join in the fun


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I showed my mother Borat recently at her request. She got a kick out of it.

Don't discriminate against age; perverts come in all sizes, shapes, and colors.


----------



## MA_PE

understood but I really don't need or want to have any insight about how grandma and grandpa spend their alone time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Awwww, yeahhhh, that's how I like your denture-less mouth nibbling away at my vericose veins...

I don't wanna know either.


----------



## blybrook PE

This is why they always say to avoid putting gas on a fire... No wonder Blitz fuel cans are no longer being made...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Why are they burning an Icelandic flag? Who did Bjork piss off now?


----------



## blybrook PE

I have no clue, maybe their olympic athlete was beaten by the Icelanders.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE

blybrook PE said:


> This is why they always say to avoid putting gas on a fire... No wonder Blitz fuel cans are no longer being made...


They don't make those any more? Man, I love mine. Best gas can I ever had. No leaks, and easy to pour.


----------



## blybrook PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> They don't make those any more? Man, I love mine. Best gas can I ever had. No leaks, and easy to pour.


Yep, found out on Steel Soldiers (A MV forum). Here's the link to the story: -to-close-plant-at-Miami-Okla'&gt;http://www.joplinglobe.com/local/x136110631/Blitz- USA -to-close-plant-at-Miami-Okla


----------



## Capt Worley PE

blybrook PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't make those any more? Man, I love mine. Best gas can I ever had. No leaks, and easy to pour.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, found out on Steel Soldiers (A MV forum). Here's the link to the story: -to-close-plant-at-Miami-Okla'&gt;http://www.joplinglo...t-at-Miami-Okla
Click to expand...

Guess I better grab some spares if I see them...


----------



## blybrook PE

Coffee Cup for Fudgey:






Coffee Cup for Balanced Engineers:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## TESTY

She could be great hypnotist


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

Ohmygosh, the Alien vs. Predator one was hilarious!


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Supe

Looool. That's the Jets' Nick Mangold's sister. Neither are taking home any modeling contracts. She's nearly 350 lbs.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Too soon?


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wow Capt, that was bad.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I know.


----------



## willsee

roadwreck said:


>


----------



## Supe

Ahhh, much better.


----------



## engineergurl

pretty... and she's lifting more too...

edit- now that I'm looking, I'm really not sure why that big lady is screaming either... 80lbs of weights with a 45lb bar it looks like... not quite getting it


----------



## willsee

engineergurl said:


> pretty... and she's lifting more too...
> 
> edit- now that I'm looking, I'm really not sure why that big lady is screaming either... 80lbs of weights with a 45lb bar it looks like... not quite getting it


Kilo plates

Also the big girl is snatching while the others look to be clean jerking


----------



## Ble_PE

Those weights are in kilos, not pounds. Makes that about 220 lbs or so.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker

Ble_PE said:


> Those weights are in kilos, not pounds. Makes that about 220 lbs or so.


Soooooooooo... she's got a 220 lb snatch? :huh:


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, that makes a difference... I was a bit confused... but still comparing them anyway... the smaller stature (is that the right word) ladies have more weight... i imagine snatches would be harder on your body at that weight, but I don't know enough about the whole olympic competition to know if they do it repetativily or not... and there is a BIG difference between the size of all of them...


----------



## engineergurl

oh and I have to add my funny story, when we do snatches (we are usually doing hanging) one of the girls always breaks into the milkshake song substituting snatch for milkshake... and comes up with a new verse every time... and of course Shannon always yells and says "if your singing about bringing the boys to the yard, then you can be working harder"


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## roadwreck

engineergurl said:


> yeah, that makes a difference... I was a bit confused... but still comparing them anyway... the smaller stature (is that the right word) ladies have more weight... i imagine snatches would be harder on your body at that weight, but I don't know enough about the whole olympic competition to know if they do it repetativily or not... and there is a BIG difference between the size of all of them...


I don't pretend to know anything about olympic weightlifting, but after browsing of the various olympic team pages for women's weightlifting (Supe already identified the first weightlifter as Holley Mangold) we can compare their performances.

Holley Mangold finished 10th in the women's +75kg with a total weight of 240kg, although she did that with a torn ligament in her hand.

The first woman that willsee posted is Great Britain's Zoe Smith. She competed in the women's 58kg and finished third with a weight of 188kg

The other woman willsee posted is Germany's Julia Rohde. She competed in the women's 53kg and finished 11th, lifting 193kg


----------



## Supe

I'll actually give Holley Mangold a lot of credit. They actually had one of those True Life things on MTV that followed her a while back. She was invited to train out at the Olympic Training Center as a temporary resident athlete, and after some DNF's in a competition, she was cut from the squad and not allowed to train there anymore. She pursued it alone with an independent coach, and ultimately made her way to the Olympics and a spot on the US team.


----------



## engineergurl

I'm not trying to take anything away from her... I heard about the wrist on the news...and I'm not claiming that she isn't healthy or fit... but... pure raw strength does not mean you are either healthy or fit, just means you are strong


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> oh and I have to add my funny story, when we do snatches (we are usually doing hanging) one of the girls always breaks into the milkshake song substituting snatch for milkshake... and comes up with a new verse every time... and of course Shannon always yells and says "*if your singing about bringing the boys to the yard, then you can be working harder"*


this is why i prefer to work out alone or in silence...


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## DVINNY

^^ HAHA

love that one


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

I normally hate this kind of thing, but for some reason this one makes me laugh.......


----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## blybrook PE

Best way to get a back scratch from your friend.


----------



## blybrook PE

For all those that have had CPR training with the Annie Dolls:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

blybrook PE said:


> Best way to get a back scratch from your friend.


I've done this before with a Lab, just not a yellow one.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## roadwreck

What if I'm ugly and poor? Is that expert mode?


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

now that's some punny stuff.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


>


thanks now I am going to have nightmares...that is creepy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

Capt Worley PE said:


>


two items that should be kept in your truck at all times as well as a 3 or 4 foot 2x4 and baling wire...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

For science!!


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Ble_PE

:appl: :appl:


----------



## MA_PE

believe it or not, the one that really got my attention was the dog flying off the ball. That's hysterical.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## wilheldp_PE

I could watch that uneven bars GIF forever. That's hilarious.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Flyer_PE

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## MA_PE

thanks. I needed that.


----------



## Master slacker

The Snipping Tool is wonderful for times like these.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## MA_PE

wow, the sun getting in her face doesn't slow her down a bit.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^ I had to look again to see WTH you were talking about.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## pbrme

Master slacker said:


>


The guy's face in the back!!! LOL

The guy's hand in the front "smell my finger" LOL

The whole thing is LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice job


----------



## Master slacker

The funny thing? All that was thrown up was put back in the mouth.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker

damn red x's! have to wait for the home computer.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## YMZ PE

:appl: Quality stuff, Capt!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Good Lord, it happened!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Good Lord, it happened!


BUT it did NOT crack the toilet? That must be one soft brick!


----------



## MA_PE

what did he see??????


----------



## roadwreck

:lmao:


----------



## blybrook PE

Gymnast Not Found:


----------



## pbrme

Since it's getting close to football season...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## MA_PE

very nice brother/sister picture.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

VTEnviro said:


> Picture deleted just because I didn't want to look at it again.......


What in the world were you looking for when you found that picture? If you were using google image search, please tell me the parameters so I never use them......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Jeez, I post one pic of what I did last weekend. That guy there with the sword is my younger brother.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Come at me Bro (Pyro level):


----------



## blybrook PE

Batman's ride has been revamped to meet the new stringent MPG requirements:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## TESTY

Walmart Keynote Speaker


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Following the Batman theme:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## TESTY

Walmart hand warmer:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Thanks! I now know who I am voting for.


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## engineergurl

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Hmmm, that's too complicated... we usually just moon them...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

What is a deer camera?


----------



## cement

see step one


----------



## roadwreck

In step 2, why do you have to go back at night to "borrow" the memory card?


----------



## roadwreck

I might feel bad for them if they weren't clearly going to fast.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Rockettt

i feel bad but man oh man im laughing my ass off at that boat ride! the guy like head dives like he's diving into crowd surfing!


----------



## MA_PE

why is he "shifting" the throttles? looks like everybody is having a great time.


----------



## jeb6294

Looks like they're in a Fountain which has the throttle/shifter on the left, unlike most boats. They also have a separate stick for the throttle and one to shift (F-N-R). He's probably all over the throttle because it's really choppy and he's going way too fast and getting airborne.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe

Yes, I would certainly pillage her booty as a pirate.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Master slacker said:


>


Set Napster to download a couple gigs of music and go get it on with the hooker while you wait. I don't see the problem. It's a down economy, there's nothing wrong with free fun.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Wolverine

^ ^ ^ Suspect Mike may have been having a bit of fun with the Channel 2 News Crew. He does have a little grown-up Bart Simpson look to him.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## humner

Master slacker said:


>


Where is the thumb bell? Oh, wait, maybe that is further down.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Wolverine

Headed out west later this month for mountain biking vacation with brother, cousin, and cousins friend.

Cousin sez friend has agreed to pick us up at the airport.

Cousin sez: _"He has a VW bus. But it is unlike any VW bus you have ever seen before."_

Hmmm... ???


----------



## Ble_PE

Flexibility is important.


----------



## Supe

They're real if you can touch them!


----------



## pbrme

roadwreck said:


>


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## pbrme




----------



## roadwreck

roadwreck said:


> I might feel bad for them if they weren't clearly going to fast.


More of the video here.

http://www.cnn.com/v...ake-tv-mylaketv

Is it bad that I'm a little disappointed the boat didn't capsize and sink?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

This reminds me of something....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

pbrme said:


>


I want one of those demon baby things!


----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of those demon baby things!
Click to expand...

Most people simply refer to those "demon baby things" as children.


----------



## mevans154

roadwreck said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might feel bad for them if they weren't clearly going to fast.
> 
> 
> 
> More of the video here. http://www.cnn.com/v...ake-tv-mylaketv Is it bad that I'm a little disappointed the boat didn't capsize and sink?
Click to expand...

I don't understand why the driver passes out???


----------



## roadwreck

mevans154 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might feel bad for them if they weren't clearly going to fast.
> 
> 
> 
> More of the video here. http://www.cnn.com/v...ake-tv-mylaketv Is it bad that I'm a little disappointed the boat didn't capsize and sink?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand why the driver passes out???
Click to expand...

I don't think he passes out, I think his momentum carries him to the floor as the boat goes from being airborne (on it's side) to hitting the water and basically coming to a complete stop. Everyone else in the boat is bracing themselves against something and so they don't appear to move (as much) although most slam into a wall or chair, etc.. The driver didn't have anything to stop him from hitting the floor.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## humner

roadwreck said:


> mevans154 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might feel bad for them if they weren't clearly going to fast.
> 
> 
> 
> More of the video here. http://www.cnn.com/v...ake-tv-mylaketv Is it bad that I'm a little disappointed the boat didn't capsize and sink?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand why the driver passes out???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think he passes out, I think his momentum carries him to the floor as the boat goes from being airborne (on it's side) to hitting the water and basically coming to a complete stop. Everyone else in the boat is bracing themselves against something and so they don't appear to move (as much) although most slam into a wall or chair, etc.. The driver didn't have anything to stop him from hitting the floor.
Click to expand...

I think it would make a great Physics problem for college.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

does the physics problem come with the bikini clad women? :eyebrows:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^That's a different sort of problem.


----------



## MA_PE

I was intrigued so I googled searched it.

Here's the story behind it.

http://www.news-leader.com/interactive/article/20120906/LIFE06/309060047/BOATING-ACCIDENT-LAKE-OF-THE-OZARKS

I looked up a Fountain 38. Wow that's a hell of a boat. One video of a simialr boat on youtube showed twin supercharged Chevy 502's and claimed a top speed of 115.


----------



## Flyer_PE

That was a TMM (To Much Money) accident. Same thing that happens when a wealthy guy buys more airplane than he has experience to handle.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Flyer_PE said:


> That was a TMM (To Much Money) accident. Same thing that happens when a wealthy guy buys more airplane than he has experience to handle.


Cars, too. Remember the tales of the 427 Cobra owners that never lived to make the first payment.


----------



## roadwreck

I have little sympathy for these idiots. My parents live on a lake and these jokers are out tearing around the lake at dangerous speeds on a lake that is way to crowded. You can see in the CNN video that there were lots of other boats in the area so to be "doing over 100" as one passenger in the story estimates, is just irresponsible. I really wasn't kidding when I said I was disappointed that the boat didn't capsize and sink. I don't really wish harm on the passengers, I just wish there was one less of these watercraft on the lake.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ble_PE said:


> Flexibility is important.


Full "spread" (NSFW- no nekkedness, just several links to it):

 http://www.totalprosports.com/2011/11/23/jordan-carver-yoga-gallery/

If you ever get a chance to look her up, Jordan Carver has some pretty nice photos out there (also NSFW)...


----------



## MA_PE

roadwreck said:


> I have little sympathy for these idiots. My parents live on a lake and these jokers are out tearing around the lake at dangerous speeds on a lake that is way to crowded. You can see in the CNN video that there were lots of other boats in the area so to be "doing over 100" as one passenger in the story estimates, is just irresponsible. I really wasn't kidding when I said I was disappointed that the boat didn't capsize and sink. I don't really wish harm on the passengers, I just wish there was one less of these watercraft on the lake.


The article says that he was participating in a race of some sort and hit the wave from another boat. I hear about going wild on a busy lake, but it's got to be a pretty dang big lake to support a 38 ft boat with that kind of power. It's irresponsible to be cranking along like that and not tell your passengers that they need to sit down and hang on (not to mention himself). that's why he got the fines.

FWIW I'm pretty jealous, I'd love to have a boat like that, but I think I'd tire of it pretty quickly.


----------



## roadwreck

MA_PE said:


> The article says that he was participating in a race of some sort and hit the wave from another boat.


A non-sanctioned race. In other words it was a group of these yahoos who got together and decided, "Hey lets take our obnoxiously loud boats and tear from one end of the lake to the other while showing a total disregard for other boaters on the lake!" 

P.S. - get off my lawn kids! ldman:


----------



## Master slacker

Whoa... you have "lawn kids"? If so, why would people be on your "lawn kids"?

To make yourself look less like a slave driver, you may want to make it "get off my lawn*,* kids!"

Just sayin'


----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


> Whoa... you have "lawn kids"? If so, why would people be on your "lawn kids"?
> 
> To make yourself look less like a slave driver, you may want to make it "get off my lawn*,* kids!"
> 
> Just sayin'




please excuse my grammar, I'm running on 2 hours of sleep.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm sure this is a repeat, but worth repeating


----------



## YMZ PE

Dexman PE said:


> Full "spread" (NSFW- no nekkedness, just several links to it):
> 
> http://www.totalpros...r-yoga-gallery/
> 
> If you ever get a chance to look her up, Jordan Carver has some pretty nice photos out there (also NSFW)...


I'm gonna be a total girl here and say: WTF is up with those implants?? She's drop-dead gorgeous, but the size of her funbags makes her look silly. And how does she find tops and dresses that fit?


----------



## Master slacker

roadwreck said:


> please excuse my grammar, I'm running on 2 hours of sleep.


Just pickin'


----------



## Capt Worley PE

YMZ PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full "spread" (NSFW- no nekkedness, just several links to it):
> 
> http://www.totalpros...r-yoga-gallery/
> 
> If you ever get a chance to look her up, Jordan Carver has some pretty nice photos out there (also NSFW)...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be a total girl here and say: WTF is up with those implants?? She's drop-dead gorgeous, but the size of her funbags makes her look silly. And how does she find tops and dresses that fit?
Click to expand...

It may just be me, but I think people who modify their bodies that much have issues. I'd stay far away from her.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

^ the poor little puppy. I'm calling the ASPCA.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Gay Poofberrys...interesting. (I actually drove past this place during a weekend in Maine one time.)


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## snickerd3

YMZ PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full "spread" (NSFW- no nekkedness, just several links to it):
> 
> http://www.totalpros...r-yoga-gallery/
> 
> If you ever get a chance to look her up, Jordan Carver has some pretty nice photos out there (also NSFW)...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be a total girl here and say: WTF is up with those implants?? She's drop-dead gorgeous, but the size of her funbags makes her look silly. And how does she find tops and dresses that fit?
Click to expand...

or when she gets older the skin will start to sag andt hey will be hangin at her waist or lower...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DVINNY

^^^ I don't know why, but am SOOOO tired of Kate Upton.

even more so than Kardashian.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I want this watch:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This always drives me nuts.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

> This is the Green Lake, situated in Tragoess, Styria, Austria. The lake sits at the foot of the snow capped Hochschwab mountains.
> The lake looks unusual, in that it looks like an underwater park. That is because it is!
> 
> In the wintertime, the lake is almost nonexistent and the area is used as a park, which is a favourite among hikers.
> 
> In the springtime however, the ice and snow on the mountains melts, and this melt-water fills the basin below. The park is filled with this ice cold, almost crystal clear water. The lake looks green in colour due to the foliage beneath.
> 
> The water levels rise from about one or two metres deep in the winter to as much as 10 metres in the late spring and early summer.
> 
> The waters are at their highest in June when it becomes a mecca for divers keen to explore the rare phenomenon, before the waters recede at the end of July


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Regarding the striping - I'm glad I'm not the only one.

I got my oil changed on Sunday. After dropping off the car, I walked over to the other side of the strip mall to the K-Mart to pick up a few things. There were several manhole covers right in a row over some sort of Contech stormwater treatment device. The stripes were all askew and I tweaked out.

What makes me a double loser is that I'm a stormwater guy, and wished I had my manhole pick so I could have seen what type of treatment system was down there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It seriously takes 5 seconds to rotate it back to where it should be, why can't they do it? Is it a Union thing?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Hey, at least it means someone is maintaining the damned thing. Beats 99% of the projects I've worked on.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

it's not my job...


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dexman PE said:


>


Ooooh, we can dissolve the Senate this way! Count me in!!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ agreed!


----------



## humner

Dexman PE said:


> It seriously takes 5 seconds to rotate it back to where it should be, why can't they do it? Is it a Union thing?


No, the new ones are so damn heavy, pain to just get back on, let alone rotate.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## knight1fox3

I got these in an email forward. I tried to put them all in a single image. Some turned out readable, others are a bit more difficult to make out. Some are pretty funny. Dex, is your dog in there? LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The black one in the second row, second from the left, looks most like mine but he doesn't have an indoor pooping problem.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Rule 34


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dexman PE said:


> The black one in the second row, second from the left, looks most like mine but he doesn't have an indoor pooping problem.


I am an owner of a black Lab, and if I didn't let her out a few minutes ago there might have been an issue. She used to have a poo related problem, it just involved eating it instead of crapping it up indoors.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## DVINNY

Because drowning (dying) is exactly the same as having a baby (not dying)

but I see what they were "trying" to do there...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

For VTE:

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/dog_paradox


----------



## YMZ PE

Dexman PE said:


> For VTE:
> 
> http://theoatmeal.co...ics/dog_paradox


LOL! One-man human centipede!!


----------



## Boomer01 PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

VTE:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## goodal

I'm not from Ms or Ga or wherever shes from and that show embarasses me. I like train wrecks but that I cannot watch.


----------



## TouchDown




----------



## roadwreck

badal said:


> I'm not from Ms or Ga or wherever shes from and that show embarasses me. I like train wrecks but that I cannot watch.


What embarrasses me more is there are people out there who watch this crap.


----------



## snickerd3

roadwreck said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from Ms or Ga or wherever shes from and that show embarasses me. I like train wrecks but that I cannot watch.
> 
> 
> 
> What embarrasses me more is there are people out there who watch this crap.
Click to expand...

I felt dumber from just watching the commercial for the show.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## goodal

snickerd3 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from Ms or Ga or wherever shes from and that show embarasses me. I like train wrecks but that I cannot watch.
> 
> 
> 
> What embarrasses me more is there are people out there who watch this crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt dumber from just watching the commercial for the show.
Click to expand...

Funny you mention that. After watching only a couple minutes, I told my wife I had to change the channel because I could feel brain cells dying.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

badal said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from Ms or Ga or wherever shes from and that show embarasses me. I like train wrecks but that I cannot watch.
> 
> 
> 
> What embarrasses me more is there are people out there who watch this crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt dumber from just watching the commercial for the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you mention that. After watching only a couple minutes, I told my wife I had to change the channel because I could feel brain cells dying.
Click to expand...

I haven't even been to that channel in a long time. They haven't produced a quality TV show in years.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from Ms or Ga or wherever shes from and that show embarasses me. I like train wrecks but that I cannot watch.
> 
> 
> 
> What embarrasses me more is there are people out there who watch this crap.
Click to expand...

It doesn't embarrass me at all, but it worries me a LOT.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from Ms or Ga or wherever shes from and that show embarasses me. I like train wrecks but that I cannot watch.
> 
> 
> 
> What embarrasses me more is there are people out there who watch this crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't embarrass me at all, but it worries me a LOT.
Click to expand...

Because they breed. And vote.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## roadwreck

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from Ms or Ga or wherever shes from and that show embarasses me. I like train wrecks but that I cannot watch.
> 
> 
> 
> What embarrasses me more is there are people out there who watch this crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't embarrass me at all, but it worries me a LOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they breed. *And vote.*
Click to expand...

probably for President Camacho.


----------



## Wolverine

Not Having Cable:

Cons:

No ESPN

No Foxnews

No MSNBC Business

No Discovery Channel

Pros:

Limited knowledge of who or what HoneyBoBoo is.

Not having cable wins.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Wolverine said:


> Not Having Cable:
> 
> Cons:
> 
> No ESPN
> 
> No Foxnews
> 
> No MSNBC Business
> 
> No Discovery Channel
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Limited knowledge of who or what HoneyBoBoo is.
> 
> Not having cable wins.


I'm a firm advocate of getting rid of the TV.

Well, except maybe to show DVDs on.


----------



## roadwreck

Wolverine said:


> Not Having Cable:
> 
> Cons:
> 
> No ESPN
> 
> No Foxnews
> 
> No MSNBC Business
> 
> No Discovery Channel
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Limited knowledge of who or what HoneyBoBoo is.
> 
> Not having cable wins.


You must not read the AJC either, they have weekly updates on HoneyBooBoo.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

My main question is WTF does Honey BooBoo have to do with 'learning?' If nothing, then why is it on "The Learning Channel?"


----------



## willsee

Learning what goes through the minds of People of Walmart


----------



## roadwreck

we learn how bad the US education system really has become?


----------



## goodal

wilheldp_PE said:


> My main question is WTF does Honey BooBoo have to do with 'learning?' If nothing, then why is it on "The Learning Channel?"


I've wondered this for a long time seeing what they have as programming. Maybe, learning just how messed up our fellow Americans are?


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## MA_PE

roadwreck said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from Ms or Ga or wherever shes from and that show embarasses me. I like train wrecks but that I cannot watch.
> 
> 
> 
> What embarrasses me more is there are people out there who watch this crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't embarrass me at all, but it worries me a LOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they breed. *And vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probably for President Camacho.
Click to expand...

I am convinced that Idiocrasy is not a comedy movie but rather a prophecy of the future of America.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from Ms or Ga or wherever shes from and that show embarasses me. I like train wrecks but that I cannot watch.
> 
> 
> 
> What embarrasses me more is there are people out there who watch this crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't embarrass me at all, but it worries me a LOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they breed. *And vote.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probably for President Camacho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am convinced that Idiocrasy is not a comedy movie but rather a prophecy of the future of America.
Click to expand...

No prophecy.

The future is here.


----------



## pbrme

Ok back on track...

Why?


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dexman PE said:


> For VTE:
> 
> http://theoatmeal.co...ics/dog_paradox


It's the 12:06 PM part that scares me in particular.

I just ordered one.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## IlPadrino

I am ashamed that I know enough not to take anyone up on this bet!


----------



## blybrook PE

I'm with you Ilpadrino. This bet is not worth taking; I've heard the horror stories from those that have tried.


----------



## roadwreck

I'm not about to try it (especially in the office) but I wonder if you'd be okay if you set the safe search filter to strict.

FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I tried it on my phone. I searched for "google search waffle", with the safe filter set to "off" and that image was the 2nd one that came up...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This was image #3:


----------



## blybrook PE

LOL.


----------



## Dark Knight

What are we supposed to search for? Blueberry Waffle?


----------



## snickerd3

^don't do it DK


----------



## Dark Knight

snickerd3 said:


> ^don't do it DK


Thanks Snick. I am not doing it, at least not using the work laptop. Maybe later, from home, or ...Is it that bad?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

VTEnviro said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> For VTE:
> 
> http://theoatmeal.co...ics/dog_paradox
> 
> 
> 
> It's the 12:06 PM part that scares me in particular.
> 
> I just ordered one.
Click to expand...

Actually the timing of that post was spot on. My dog's birthday is today, she's 3  . Which means if she's lucky she's only got 10-11 left :bawling: .


----------



## FLBuff PE

Dark Knight said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^don't do it DK
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Snick. I am not doing it, at least not using the work laptop. Maybe later, from home, or ...Is it that bad?
Click to expand...

It's bad. Some things can not be unseen.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

That is one of my favorite sites on the internet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ www.bluewaffle.com?


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## YMZ PE

^^ Cesar Romero's Joker doesn't get nearly enough nods these days!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dexman PE said:


> This was image #3:








Another one worth checking out.


----------



## DVINNY

Jar squatter?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I just watched that one, what an idiot.

You ever seen yellaface?


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


>


Change 'limited operating budgets' to 'limitless government grants', change 'to ruin the economy' to 'gain control of energy production' and the decision changes radically...


----------



## Flyer_PE

^I would posit that the 90% figure is a little off also. It all depends on how you define the scientific community.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Currently making the rounds on FB:


----------



## Supe

Flyer_PE said:


> ^I would posit that the 90% figure is a little off also. It all depends on how you define the scientific community.


Agreed. Because I can point to quite a large sampling of people in the scientific or engineering fields that think the exaggerated impacts of global warming are a complete crock of shit, much larger than 10% for that matter.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Supe said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^I would posit that the 90% figure is a little off also. It all depends on how you define the scientific community.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Because I can point to quite a large sampling of people in the scientific or engineering fields that think the exaggerated impacts of global warming are a complete crock of shit, much larger than 10% for that matter.
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^I would posit that the 90% figure is a little off also. It all depends on how you define the scientific community.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Because I can point to quite a large sampling of people in the scientific or engineering fields that think the exaggerated impacts of global warming are a complete crock of shit, much larger than 10% for that matter.
Click to expand...

Well, let's make sure we're all clear on this. Are you talking about strictly the *impacts* of "climate change" or the *causes *of "climate change". Two very different topics that are easily lost in wording.


----------



## Supe

Both of which have very similar reactions right now. The causes of climate change (include CO2 emissions by power plants) are equally as exaggerated as the impacts of climate change, e.g. the "temperature climb."


----------



## Master slacker

"Man made" global warming is a crock of poo. The earth has been through how many documented ice ages? Now, in 100 years, man has created the downfall of this planet? I think not.


----------



## Supe

I'm sure dinosaur farts were the cause of at least one previous ice age.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> "Man made" global warming is a crock of poo. The earth has been through how many documented ice ages? Now, in 100 years, man has created the downfall of this planet? I think not.


Here's my beef with it.

Let's assume man made global warming is true. What then? What are the pluses and minuses?

I see a LOT more pluses.

BUT, the scientists debate over whether or not global warming will lead to more clouds or not, which could somewhat dampen the temperature rise.

So, it may be the same as now, it may be better. But it won't really be appreciably different one way or the other in a person's lifetime.

We have big brains. We'll adapt.

I do find it interesting, and telling, that every 'upcoming global catastrophe is linked wit the automobile or fossil fuel power generation. Anyone else see an agenda?


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## bradlelf




----------



## csb




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## knight1fox3

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Posted Image


???


----------



## knight1fox3

For you Blybrook. I saw this bumper sticker on my way home from work today. LOL


----------



## wilheldp_PE

That would be a much funnier sticker if you cut off about half of it. "I love Pot...Chicken,"


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

knight1fox3 said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted Image
> 
> 
> 
> ???
Click to expand...

Weird. You don't see the pic of Stevie Wonder in the ref's shirt with the phrase, "Still better than the replacement refs" in my post?


----------



## roadwreck

Mike in Gastonia said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted Image
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird. You don't see the pic of Stevie Wonder in the ref's shirt with the phrase, "Still better than the replacement refs" in my post?
Click to expand...

I see it.


----------



## MA_PE

roadwreck said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted Image
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird. You don't see the pic of Stevie Wonder in the ref's shirt with the phrase, "Still better than the replacement refs" in my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it.
Click to expand...

Stevie can't .....and neither can I.


----------



## bradlelf

I cannot


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted Image
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird. You don't see the pic of Stevie Wonder in the ref's shirt with the phrase, "Still better than the replacement refs" in my post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stevie can't .....and neither can I.
Click to expand...

I can't either, which means, usually, it is hot-linked to a banned site.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

MiG - what type of file are you trying to post? Usually .jpg, .bmp, .png, etc...work fine but certain file extensions don't.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Even better - I saw it yesterday but this morning it shows up as "Posted Image".


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

How about this one? It's a JPEG.


----------



## roadwreck

Flyer_PE said:


> Even better - I saw it yesterday but this morning it shows up as "Posted Image".


I still see it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Mike in Gastonia said:


> How about this one? It's a JPEG.


I'm very superstitious about this.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Kephart P.E.

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not from Ms or Ga or wherever shes from and that show embarasses me. I like train wrecks but that I cannot watch.
> 
> 
> 
> What embarrasses me more is there are people out there who watch this crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't embarrass me at all, but it worries me a LOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they breed. And vote.
Click to expand...

Mostly Republican lately.


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> For you Blybrook. I saw this bumper sticker on my way home from work today. LOL


Thanks. I've seen this one a few times before locally as well. I'll see if I can find the Chickenstock one; that one's a hoot.

Anywho, back to the thread:


----------



## blybrook PE

Hulk sorry...


----------



## MA_PE

^ Is that the sea foam stuff in Scotland?

MIG: Stevie still can't see it.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yes, that's the foamy sea occuring.

Here's a new twist on Spy vs Spy:


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## snickerd3

so she is letting another girl cop a feel...


----------



## roadwreck

not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Like how I fixed the Camaro last night?


----------



## roadwreck

Man, the salt they put down in the winter is really doing a number on your car Dex.


----------



## MA_PE

what's the combustion/ignition temperature of a wood coat hanger?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not really sure. I swap it out each time I refill the gas tank just to be safe.


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


> Not really sure. I swap it out each time I refill the gas tank just to be safe.


?? how long you been running that? I figured you just did it to get it to the muffler shop.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I used to use the metal ones, but they created too much road noise. The wooden ones are nicer, but don't last as long. Besides, I can buy a couple hundred hangers for the price of one muffler.


----------



## MA_PE

^ LOL. Does that move you to compete in the "modified" category at the local car shows?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I have a special chrome one for the car shows. Never seemed to rate high enough in any of the categories to matter. Not sure why.


----------



## Boomer01 PE




----------



## Boomer01 PE




----------



## snickerd3

Boomer01 PE said:


>


I'd love to have arms that strong!!!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy

what the story behind the marine and the Texas player?

It looks like a kid who thinks he is a bad ass being introduced to a real bad ass..


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Road Guy said:


> what the story behind the marine and the Texas player?
> 
> It looks like a kid who thinks he is a bad ass being introduced to a real bad ass..


If you look close, the player salutes the Marine when he gets in the end zone. Either the Marine took offense to a non-Marine saluting him, or he just isn't a Texas fan.


----------



## roadwreck

wilheldp_PE said:


> If you look close, the player salutes the Marine when he gets in the end zone. Either the Marine took offense to a non-Marine saluting him, or he just isn't a Texas fan.


I don't think he salutes the Marine, he appears to raise his finger to his mouth to "shush" the crowd as he enters the endzone. You can see it more clearly in the video here

http://www.sportsgri...e-upset-marine/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

He really looked pissed


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


>


Who dug up my senior pictures?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

roadwreck said:


> I don't think he salutes the Marine, he appears to raise his finger to his mouth to "shush" the crowd as he enters the endzone. You can see it more clearly in the video here
> 
> http://www.sportsgri...e-upset-marine/


Oh...telling a Marine to shut up. That normally goes over well.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Here's a good idea for next time you go camping:


----------



## MA_PE

i don't normally take a chain saw camping. What about when the logs become unstable and dinner takes a dive?


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


>


That looks like the dude on Criminal Minds.


----------



## MA_PE

^It's definitely him.


----------



## engineergurl

I was going to say... I thought that's who it was...


----------



## Wolverine

Capt Worley PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like the dude on Criminal Minds.
Click to expand...

Back to the benefits of not having cable tv, I had no idea what you're talking about, but curiosity got the better of me.

WTF? Mathew Gray Gubler?


----------



## roadwreck

Wolverine said:


> Back to the benefits of not having cable tv, I had no idea what you're talking about, but curiosity got the better of me.


Criminal Minds is on CBS. CBS is not cable tv.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Anything above and beyond PBS, CW, and a couple AM radio stations is considered "cable" to cabin dwellers.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

After 5+ months of living here, I still need the channel lineup to find anything.

And if you're going to make regular and HD versions of stuff, at least keep it consistent. Channel 10 and Channel 510 or something.


----------



## snickerd3

^ ha! that would make sense...but we have that same problem


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Yeah, ESPN2 is 170, ESPN2 HD is 448.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Directv is consistent.

206 is ESPN

206HD is ESPN HD

Then, you even have the option to hide the non-hd duplicates in the guide.


----------



## jeb6294

Her dad must be an engineer....


----------



## IlPadrino

roadwreck said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look close, the player salutes the Marine when he gets in the end zone. Either the Marine took offense to a non-Marine saluting him, or he just isn't a Texas fan.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he salutes the Marine, he appears to raise his finger to his mouth to "shush" the crowd as he enters the endzone. You can see it more clearly in the video here
> 
> http://www.sportsgri...e-upset-marine/
Click to expand...

According to one source:

"Finally, some information regarding the Marine who went berserk at Marquise Goodwin last Saturday in Texas’ win over Ole Miss.

For those who don’t remember, as Goodwin began to celebrate after a 69-yard touchdown run in the second quarter, he began to raise his finger toward his mouth, about to make the “shhh” motion.

That’s when Stephen Roberts, a Marine gunnery sergeant who served in Iraq, stepped in. Roberts got right in Goodwin’s face, hand on hips, and began screaming. As he tells SB Nation, Roberts guessed Goodwin was directing the gesture at him.

“As he ran toward me, I could see him start to make the ‘shhhhh’ motion holding his hand up. I knew behind me was the Texas fan section, and he was staring straight ahead. So I’m thinking, well, I know he’s not ‘shhhh-ing’ his own people.

“It was hey, don’t hush me, because Marines, well … we don’t like to be hushed.”


----------



## Capt Worley PE

jeb6294 said:


> Her dad must be an engineer....


Or a cop.


----------



## snickerd3

jeb6294 said:


> Her dad must be an engineer....


hey if it works...


----------



## csb

At least it wasn't duct tape?

Oh, and just to chime in, my cable company keeps the HD channels consistent (25, 525) plus they tell me if a channel I'm watching is in HD and I just push OK and it goes there.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## blybrook PE

Does Fudgey have a sister?


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

roadwreck said:


>


Note to self: Teach the black dog named after a state capital to drive.


----------



## csb

_Taken down by the man. _


----------



## MA_PE

com'n csb. really?

there is nothing funny about that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MA_PE said:


> com'n csb. really?
> 
> there is nothing funny about that.


+1


----------



## pbrme

:huh: :blink: uke: ldman:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dexman PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> com'n csb. really?
> 
> there is nothing funny about that.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+2

Also, post the cockshots where they belong.


----------



## csb

Hey, I figured you guys were into giant pairs of things. That's what I see in this thread.


----------



## Master slacker

1) Dong shots are not welcome here or any other section to which I have access,

2) See #1

3) Thin skin is encountered too often here.


----------



## csb

I think the guy had really thick skin...


----------



## engineergurl

well at least we know that there is for sure not an association between the size of a man's feet and the size of his dong, I found it educational csb... I mean, you did post it for science, right?


----------



## csb

And a PSA...guys, make sure you check yourself before things get out of hand.


----------



## Master slacker

I check myself, or I have my wife check me, as often as possible.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

engineergurl said:


> well at least we know that there is for sure not an association between the size of a man's feet and the size of his dong.


Well that is complete and utter fluff science.


----------



## csb

Because VTE's feet are huge...


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> And a PSA...guys, make sure you check yourself before things get out of hand.


If things are not out of hand, then one must be checking them.


----------



## YMZ PE

Bummed I missed the uproar!



> Thin skin is encountered too often here.


Sounds like there's a case of "can dish it out, but can't take it" disease going around.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

csb said:


> Because VTE's feet are huge...


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xno-smSs4b8&amp;feature=related


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## MA_PE

wow. she's good.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Is that the Weekly World News? A classic news publication if there ever was one. Where's the Page 5 girl?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Guest

^^^ EPIC!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Flyer_PE said:


> View attachment 5311


WHOA!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## pbrme

^nice 12k post Ble!


----------



## blybrook PE

She's Back and in the rain:


----------



## Ble_PE

pbrme said:


> ^nice 12k post Ble!


Damn, didn't even notice! Not bad at all, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

blybrook PE said:


> She's Back and in the rain:


*13.77 MB*?!?!? Really?

I'd still wreck it, though.


----------



## blybrook PE

MS; didn't realize it was that large! Geeze, for short clip; they musta really used high quality feed.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Supe

She's still a winner in my book.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## pbrme

Awesome bumper ornament! Beats the truck testicles for sure.


----------



## blybrook PE

^ best one I ever saw was a Barney doll in a noose under a Jeep CJ7 being dragged down the road at 55 mph. This was back in the mid 90's.

The Woody ornament is definately better than the truck nutz.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ The plastic ones are stupid. There are a few construction trucks on the job that have something similar to this though:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE

This was taken by my g/f at her project site:







I tried to get her to put them on one of the larger articulated dump trucks, but the drivers wouldn't permit it.


----------



## pbrme

Capt Worley PE said:


>


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Edit: This HAS to go on the book


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ would smash!


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

wow. she's good.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## knight1fox3

IlPadrino said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the choice for "None of the above"?
Click to expand...

This came up somewhere else. Since 2 choices have the same outcome, would the chance of being correct be 1/3?


----------



## MA_PE

in order to determine the probability of choosing the correct answer, the correct answer must be known. Fro a 1 out of 4 chance it would be 25%, but if that's the correct answer then there's a 50% chance of selecting 25% from the answers given.......where was i? I got distracted by the post above.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Those last two should be in the creepy pic thread...


----------



## Master slacker

Where should this one go?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^I like mine to have heavy salt.

But I've eaten cheese like that dude. I won't lie.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## mrt406

Capt Worley PE said:


> But I've eaten cheese like that dude. I won't lie.


That's a dude???


----------



## blybrook PE

The driver was following their mapping directions:


----------



## humner

mrt406 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I've eaten cheese like that dude. I won't lie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a dude???
Click to expand...

 with painted fingernails?


----------



## Master slacker

Yeah, they're among us...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


>


I sent that to a friend at NASA.

Next, I'll send it to the cape.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## snickerd3

^true story...mr snicks aunt and uncle rented a pair of alpacas to carry their packs/supplies when they went camping/hiking this summer. His uncle has a knee problem and his dr prohibited him from wearing the 50 lb pack they use.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## mudpuppy

snickerd3 said:


> ^true story...mr snicks aunt and uncle rented a pair of alpacas to carry their packs/supplies when they went camping/hiking this summer. His uncle has a knee problem and his dr prohibited him from wearing the 50 lb pack they use.


50 lbs is way too heavy, they really should learn some tricks for packing lighter. 40 lbs is easily do-able. Experienced backpackers can get below 30 or even less.


----------



## snickerd3

mudpuppy said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^true story...mr snicks aunt and uncle rented a pair of alpacas to carry their packs/supplies when they went camping/hiking this summer. His uncle has a knee problem and his dr prohibited him from wearing the 50 lb pack they use.
> 
> 
> 
> 50 lbs is way too heavy, they really should learn some tricks for packing lighter. 40 lbs is easily do-able. Experienced backpackers can get below 30 or even less.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'll let you tell him that...otherwise he spend the next hr explaining how everything is necessary and how it fits perfectly into the engineered holder he built for it in his pack


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ The worst part about that person's life is that he / she will forever be right handed.


----------



## roadwreck

why would they have to be right handed? Lefties would be expressing their opinion to the entire office, not just keeping it to themselves like a righty.


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^true story...mr snicks aunt and uncle rented a pair of alpacas to carry their packs/supplies when they went camping/hiking this summer. His uncle has a knee problem and his dr prohibited him from wearing the 50 lb pack they use.
> 
> 
> 
> 50 lbs is way too heavy, they really should learn some tricks for packing lighter. 40 lbs is easily do-able. Experienced backpackers can get below 30 or even less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'll let you tell him that...otherwise he spend the next hr explaining how everything is necessary and how it fits perfectly into the engineered holder he built for it in his pack
Click to expand...

It actually depends on how long they are camping for and what kind of equipment they have. I have had up to a 70lb pack before on a trips longer than two weeks.... but as the trip went on, the pack got lighter.

my pack is much lighter now that I'm older and can afford better equipment (one of the first things I invested in was an under 5 lb tent, although now days you can get them under 3lbs)... I would be interested in what he feels is necessary... I am pretty sure if I weighed my pack with out food, water and fuel, I would probably be right around 20lbs (maybe 25lbs) for the basics (tent, camp stove, water purification, sleeping bag, clothes, first aid kit etc) depending on the season and altitude I was at...


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

For those of you having trouble reading the 1st caption, it says "Mr. President, Governor Romney, as a 20-year-old college student, all I hear from professors, neighbors and others is that when I graduate, I will have little chance to get employment. What can you say to reassure me, but more importantly my parents, that I will be able to sufficiently support myself after I graduate?"
​


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker

Political or not, this is funny.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dexman PE said:


>


My ex is a long distance runner so she would run the occasional full or half marathon. Sadly, this fairly common. The weekend warriors will use the porto potty if there is one nearby, but the real competitive runner just let it rip.


----------



## Flyer_PE

^If I ever do anything in my chosen hobby that causes me to crap myself, I don't think anybody will ever know. With any luck, the evidence will be destroyed in the post-accident fire.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE

That's another one of those GIFs I could watch all day. It must be something about the ones where people hurt themselves or others.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

VTEnviro said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ex is a long distance runner so she would run the occasional full or half marathon. Sadly, this fairly common. The weekend warriors will use the porto potty if there is one nearby, but the real competitive runner just let it rip.
Click to expand...

That makes them losers.


----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ex is a long distance runner so she would run the occasional full or half marathon. Sadly, this fairly common. The weekend warriors will use the porto potty if there is one nearby, but the real competitive runner just let it rip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes them losers.
Click to expand...

Not that this has ever happened to me but that doesn't mean I haven't come close. Running long distances can does strange things to your digestive system. There have been a number of occasions where you will be out on a run in the middle of nowhere and all of a sudden, for no particular reason, you have an overwhelming urge to poo.

Fortunately for me I've always managed to find a restroom. I know people who haven't been that lucky.


----------



## Supe

Thank you all for reaffirming my desire to NEVER run a marathon.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> Fortunately for me I've always managed to find a restroom. I know people who haven't been that lucky.


I had a real close call one time. I was half a mile from home, in a residential area so no shops to stop into, and there was no way I was going to make it. Fortunately, I was passing by some athletic fields and noticed a porto john there which saved me.


----------



## Master slacker

On a morning run during practice years ago, one of the guys came back with one sock...


----------



## Road Guy

I run on trails mostly and it is true that some times it will come out of no where, thankfully there is always room in the National Park for some more shit.. hopefully I was just able to shit on one of Shermans Lt's or something


----------



## willsee

Dexman PE said:


> For those of you having trouble reading the 1st caption, it says "Mr. President, Governor Romney, as a 20-year-old college student, all I hear from professors, neighbors and others is that when I graduate, I will have little chance to get employment. What can you say to reassure me, but more importantly my parents, that I will be able to sufficiently support myself after I graduate?"



This was the only part of the debate I saw and I told my wife they should ask his major.


----------



## roadwreck

VTEnviro said:


> Fortunately for me I've always managed to find a restroom. I know people who haven't been that lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a real close call one time. I was half a mile from home, in a residential area so no shops to stop into, and there was no way I was going to make it. Fortunately, I was passing by some athletic fields and noticed a porto john there which saved me.
Click to expand...




Road Guy said:


> I run on trails mostly and it is true that some times it will come out of no where, thankfully there is always room in the National Park for some more shit.. hopefully I was just able to shit on one of Shermans Lt's or something


Usually I'll carry toilet paper with me on long runs for just such an emergency. I've never used it on a run before, but I have had to loan it to someone who needed it. The only time I've actually had to use my emergency tp was after a race and none of the porta-johns had any toilet paper. :\


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I bring a roll if I am going on a serious hike, but if I'm just going for a few miles I don't worry about it. There is a 5 mile loop I liked to do in Mass around a reservoir. One or twice, nature called and I was unprepared. Nothing like hiking the last couple of miles with a few pine needles up your ass.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Seems fitting with the current conversation...


----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> I bring a roll if I am going on a serious hike, but if I'm just going for a few miles I don't worry about it. There is a 5 mile loop I liked to do in Mass around a reservoir. One or twice, nature called and I was unprepared. Nothing like hiking the last couple of miles with a few pine needles up your ass.


What are you?.. a bear?

At Xmas I pick up small stuff to throw into my wife's stcking. One year I got a bunch of "travel" size things including a small "tp to go" package. She thought that was the cat's pajamas, even though she doesn't run long distances. She now keeps one in her purse and makes sure she brings it to every concert or other stadium event we go to because you just never know when you're going to need it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Too lazy to copy pasta...

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rsultan/the-10-best-things-jean-claude-van-damme-has-ever


----------



## Supe

I bring baby wipes with me to most races. Great for everything from the intended duty, to cleaning greasy hands, to wiping off a sweaty face/arms (and no, not in that order).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I would love to see how that ended...

Edit: Found it in the news, but they don't add much. It just says he managed to pull his chute and survived...

http://news.yahoo.com/video/high-bar-cliff-jump-gone-050000589.html


----------



## frazil

Capt Worley PE said:


> Too lazy to copy pasta...
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed....-damme-has-ever


Too lazy to click on link...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## MA_PE

^ then you "call me in the morning"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## snickerd3

pbrme said:


>


The squirels by my inlaws house do that all the time. Doesn't help that they have feeders set up just for the squirels in addition to those for the birds. THey encourage that behavior and the squirels get pissed when the feeders are empty.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Not optimal.


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme

Edit: Have to add more....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

an oldie but goodie


----------



## snickerd3

pbrme said:


>


we have a nice birdie flipping picture of minisnick


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dexman PE said:


> an oldie but goodie


Well, most specs I've seen allow a 3/8" for every 10 feet. Perhaps they were simply coming at it from different sides of the Mississippi River and didn't quite meet in the middle.

Seriously, I've seen this pic a million times. Anyone know the backstory? This looks like some sort of structural/riverine epic fail.


----------



## Supe

It's got to be a photoshop. Even if you came at it from both sides, even an idiot would have stopped things after seeing the piers severely misaligned. The lengths on the protrusions of steel also don't match up.


----------



## humner

Supe said:


> It's got to be a photoshop. Even if you came at it from both sides, even an idiot would have stopped things after seeing the piers severely misaligned. The lengths on the protrusions of steel also don't match up.


Oh, it can happen and did in Bridgeville NY on NYS Route 17 back in the 50's. Going westbound, they had to regrade the highway for the bridge. Now that it is being turned into an interstate, they removed that bridge and have installed a whole new one.


----------



## Supe

humner said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got to be a photoshop. Even if you came at it from both sides, even an idiot would have stopped things after seeing the piers severely misaligned. The lengths on the protrusions of steel also don't match up.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it can happen and did in Bridgeville NY on NYS Route 17 back in the 50's. Going westbound, they had to regrade the highway for the bridge. Now that it is being turned into an interstate, they removed that bridge and have installed a whole new one.
Click to expand...

That I can understand, but in the picture above, given the proximity of the piers to one another, the likelihood of stopping it would be much greater than if you had the piers spaced much further apart.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Supe said:


> It's got to be a photoshop. Even if you came at it from both sides, even an idiot would have stopped things after seeing the piers severely misaligned. The lengths on the protrusions of steel also don't match up.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## knight1fox3

We must all remember this great tragedy...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ That was the kind of elevator floor my recent visit to the haunted house had. Cool as crap.


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## blybrook PE

Edit - Not really funny, but worth trying out!


----------



## engineergurl

I don't know if that is the particular recipie I use, but I've done everything from brownies to carrot cake in the microwave in a mug... it really does work.


----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ That was the kind of elevator floor my recent visit to the haunted house had. Cool as crap.


Sounds like you were impressed.


----------



## rktman

blybrook PE said:


>


She is pissed. My wife give's me that look every once in a while...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ That was the kind of elevator floor my recent visit to the haunted house had. Cool as crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you were impressed.
Click to expand...

Meh. The tech is cool, but he just sat there.


----------



## Master slacker

I'm not impressed with your humor


----------



## blybrook PE

There's a whole youtube video of people that got nailed by this prank. Mainly the background of it; about 2 minutes in length.

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeXMxuNNlE8


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## snickerd3

^ where does that put me... a straight line across?

I have an engineering degree from a liberal arts college


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## humner

snickerd3 said:


> ^ where does that put me... a straight line across?
> 
> I have an engineering degree from a liberal arts college


you're not alone.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


>


Turtoise? Some kind of turtle/tortoise hybrid?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## DVINNY

^^^ ^Heading to Walmart


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I thought they were going to a Romney rally...


----------



## blybrook PE

I thought the cart was full of Obama promises and these fine folks were returning it to where it really belonged; the dump...


----------



## Rockettt

DOH that was a good one!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DVINNY said:


> ^^^ ^Heading to Walmart Big Lots


I fixed that for you.


----------



## roadwreck

Superstrom Sandy Gangnam Style


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

No animals were hurt in the making of this video. Although, it does give a new meaning to "pop goes the weasel"

[media]http://youtu.be/Mwrl6bWfvrc


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

As awesome as that is, I am very doubtful about it's "realness". The momentum transfer from the puller's hands to the receiver's body is excessive. Kind of like when a bullet hits someone and they fly through the window. Energy transfer and all that jazz.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll agree to that, the location where the kid his the shelving unit is not the point on which it would start to tip the way it does. I think there was someone else off screen that pushed it over as it looks to really start coming down at that corner first.

Still funny to watch though


----------



## IlPadrino

Sure it couldn't be the effect of a ball shot?


----------



## bootlegend

Also no movement in the opposite direction due to the initial impact.


----------



## IlPadrino

Something wrong with the pen on the table.


----------



## humner

Dexman PE said:


>


Steve Colbert demonstrates how to apply marker lipstick correctly. He can even do it without a mirror.


----------



## jeb6294

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtoise? Some kind of turtle/tortoise hybrid?
Click to expand...

I thought it looked like a snapping turtle.


----------



## jeb6294

blybrook PE said:


> No animals were hurt in the making of this video. Although, it does give a new meaning to "pop goes the weasel"
> 
> [media]http://youtu.be/Mwrl6bWfvrc


Do we even want to know what that is coming out of the pipe besides kitten?


----------



## Ble_PE

The new not impressed:


----------



## roadwreck

Nailed it!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Ble_PE said:


> The new not impressed:


Well he is still at the age where girls are icky and have cooties. Then again, I got a cousin 10 years older than me who still thinks they do. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

^they actually have a block exhibit at the science center in STL to do that same thing.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Some people call that art......


----------



## blybrook PE

jeb6294 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> No animals were hurt in the making of this video. Although, it does give a new meaning to "pop goes the weasel"
> 
> "Video removed for regular cleanup"
> 
> 
> 
> Do we even want to know what that is coming out of the pipe besides kitten?
Click to expand...

Probably not, but it sure did get a good splatter effect...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> ^they actually have a block exhibit at the science center in STL to do that same thing.


The SC State museum has the same thing. Pretty neat.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Lame dude, you only get half a stargate?


----------



## Lumber Jim

blybrook PE said:


>


Best video ever!!! How do I train my son to do this?


----------



## humner

Capt Worley PE said:


>


when computer engineers try to be structural engineers


----------



## roadwreck

Lumber Jim said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best video ever!!! How do I train my son to do this?
Click to expand...

Longer Youtube version/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=1oHWvFrpocY


----------



## Lumber Jim

thanks! I'll check it at home. No Youtube at work.

&lt;----------- Did I just Graduate to Senior Member!!? How'd that happen??


----------



## roadwreck

^^

It's based on the number of posts. I don't remember how many you need to get senior member, 25 maybe?


----------



## Lumber Jim

roadwreck said:


> ^^ It's based on the number of posts. I don't remember how many you need to get senior member, 25 maybe?


And I was hoping that I was being recognized for my multitude of witty responses.... 

Oh well... I'm gonna smile about it anyway!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

We set up a ranking system like 6 years ago. I really have no clue how it goes anymore.


----------



## pbrme

|

|

|

|

&lt;--- Still has to pay to support members.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll have to check out the longer version of the ninja baby later.

Here's someone who didn't properly take care of their pet and the pet is now feeding itself and dividing by zero:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Mason.


----------



## YMZ PE

blybrook PE said:


> I'll have to check out the longer version of the ninja baby later.
> 
> Here's someone who didn't properly take care of their pet and the pet is now feeding itself and dividing by zero:


Are you sure it's "eating" itself out of hunger and not because males of every species would love to be able to do this?


----------



## blybrook PE

No YMZ, I'm not sure it's eating itself out of hunger or not; but it's as good a guess as any!


----------



## Lumber Jim

pbrme said:


> |
> 
> |
> 
> |
> 
> |
> 
> &lt;--- Still has to pay to support members.


me thinks this a hint... Probation my friend, $20 for PBR is still pretty expensive!


----------



## YMZ PE

blybrook PE said:


> No YMZ, I'm not sure it's eating itself out of hunger or not; but it's as good a guess as any!


I was trying to make a dirty joke, but I don't think I worded it clearly.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I thought that before I ever read the joke in question.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## blybrook PE

^^^ That's just messed up! Good find!


----------



## snickerd3

THat's Awesome!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## csb

^ How'd our bridge inspectors get in that European parking structure?


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## snickerd3

male butt pads!


----------



## rktman

StructuralPoke said:


>


Hey isn't that the correct solution, FRP wrap per Dr. Nanni (MS&amp;T aka UMR)


----------



## Road Guy

some of yall saw this on facebook! brings back some memories!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## jeb6294

Is this DK?


----------



## jeb6294

There's a reason that spot under teh downspout was empty


----------



## jeb6294

Nailed it....


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## jeb6294




----------



## jeb6294

Would you take a look at those waves


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Did you get them at Big Lots?


----------



## pbrme




----------



## snickerd3

not the momma...but that is an insult to baby sinclair he is way cuter


----------



## blybrook PE

Dinosaurs was a funny show! Too bad it only lasted a couple seasons.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## DVINNY

^^^ LOVE THAT ONE


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^I had to look three or four times....


----------



## Supe

pbrme said:


>


Dinosaurs is available on Netflix! I've been watching them again. I loved that show! Not the mama! Not the mama!


----------



## Flyer_PE

I liked that show but The only episode I remember was Hurling Day.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Lumber Jim




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


>


They told me they didn't take the picture. Bastards!!


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## TESTY

Pigs in a twinkie:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Supe

Its a shame they banned that ride in most places.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Supe said:


> Its a shame they banned that ride in most places.


The Gravitron fucking rules.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ :wub:

Have you ever tried canoeing with a pair of grown Labs? It's an adventure. One time my ex-dog just got up and walked out of the boat in the middle of a lake. So there we were paddling backwards trying to drag a 90 lb beast back into the boat without tipping it.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, several times. That's how I got my buddies labs to start swimming after they were a year old since they didn't want to go beyond their shoulders otherwise. I paddled them out away from shore and got them to chase the ball out of the canoe. They took to water as labs do and it was hard to keep them out of the water after that.

Have only purposely pulled one back into the canoe once. The lab was getting tired and wanted to continue following us around instead of going back to shore; so I pulled her into the canoe and she laid down in the middle and took a nap. I guess having my buddies kids in the canoe had something to do with it since she was very protective of the youngsters.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Lumber Jim

^^ Perspective is key... :appl:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Capt Worley PE

>


^In my day, you wrote your own GD program.

And you LIKED it that way.

You LOVED it.


----------



## csb

And command prompt was in the motherlovin' start menu!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## TESTY




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## csb

^ so very true


----------



## guitarjamman

Us Engineers have some work to get to in the Mother Land:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Spoiler alert...


----------



## baconbot




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## FLBuff PE

^You let me down...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## DVINNY

If I saw that Lemonparty sign on a tele pole, I think I'd pass out laughing


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## IlPadrino

^ A picture of a tower crane flying in some pre-cast wall panels?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

it's playing tetris


----------



## IlPadrino

With non-rotating pieces? That wouldn't make for much of a fun game.


----------



## YMZ PE

I think to goal here is to NOT have the levels crumble and fall down, so no, not a fun game.


----------



## MA_PE

Tetris on a building for real.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/23/mit-students-hack-building_n_1446507.html


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ i saw a advertisement banner on a website that was offering to check if your credit card info was stolen. You only had to enter your name, cc#, expiration date and 3 digit security number...


----------



## roadwreck

^^sounds like a great stupidity test to me


----------



## knight1fox3

Here you go VT:


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Truth. I tried over the weekend. It wasn't pretty...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ My wife would love that one.


----------



## Guest

*NOT SAFE FOR WORK*

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YW0Z6WIgXI


----------



## blybrook PE

^^ I remember that one! Perfect timing!


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE

PBR's Christmas tree 2012


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## TESTY




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## frazil

...must be talking business socks.


----------



## pbrme

frazil said:


> ...must be talking business socks.


or smartwool snowboarding socks


----------



## frazil

pbrme said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...must be talking business socks.
> 
> 
> 
> or smartwool snowboarding socks
Click to expand...

Oh those are nice! But I don't know if I'd be that excited.


----------



## pbrme

frazil said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...must be talking business socks.
> 
> 
> 
> or smartwool snowboarding socks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh those are nice! But I don't know if I'd be that excited.
Click to expand...

Ohh, I "HFS Socks!" for them for sure


----------



## Ble_PE

A regular sized beer can in Andre the Giant's hand:


----------



## csb

^ Looks like my sister-in-laws hands...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I just watched Princess Bride last night...Andre is great in that movie. Well, actually, everybody is great in that movie.


----------



## snickerd3

I love that movie.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I've never sen it.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


> I've never sen it.


That's because you live in a small shed in the woods without electricity.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

My favorite


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I love that cat.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ LOL. "Berryman-Johnson"


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## MA_PE

holy SJP. I just sh&amp;t a brick


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

replace "final" with "PE"

http://cheezburger.com/6846903040


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> View attachment 5369


Drink... more... communist... kool-aid?


----------



## DVINNY

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never sen it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you live in a small shed in the woods without electricity.
Click to expand...

have you written your manifesto yet?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Yeah, it'd be called Mein Krampf, since he has no indoor plumbing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

DVINNY said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never sen it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you live in a small shed in the woods without electricity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have you written your manifesto yet?
Click to expand...

I'm sure it'd just be a rehash of Uncle Ted musings.

You know, I've never read that. I'll have to se if you can download it from anywhere (might as well add something to the huge FBI file on me..).


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## pbrme




----------



## snickerd3

what the hell is up with that cat...there must be strings attached that are pulling it


----------



## Master slacker

It probably has tape on its fur somewhere. I don't know why it drives cats crazy, but it does.


----------



## YMZ PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Belongs in the Creepy Pic thread. But I feel this way about most pictures of Putin.


----------



## Master slacker

But do ya get it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


> But do ya get it?


Putin on the Ritz? No, I don't get it at all.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Whoa, this is almost as cool as the Death Mobile.


----------



## Master slacker

roadwreck said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> But do ya get it?
> 
> 
> 
> Putin on the Ritz? No, I don't get it at all.
Click to expand...

Well... I had to asplain it to my office neighbor, so it's not out of the realm of possibility someone else didn't understand.


----------



## MA_PE

^FWIW, I didn't get it until rw's post.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## rktman

Cats are not funny Quagmire.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## FLBuff PE

That looks shopped. The water is not a natural shade of blue.


----------



## blybrook PE

And her teeth are too white!


----------



## Ble_PE

^Yea, and she doesn't even have a belly button.


----------



## csb

Those are my boobs!


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck

csb said:


> Those are my boobs!


Prove it.


----------



## Road Guy

.....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

roadwreck said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are my boobs!
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, what he said!


----------



## Lumber Jim




----------



## pbrme




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

A shake off:


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

I always knew Velma was the hot one. Same as MaryAnn on Gilligan's Island


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Daphne &gt;&gt; Velma

Agreed on Mary Ann.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ah...memories....


----------



## MA_PE

Kelly &gt;&gt; Jill &gt; Sabrina


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Concur.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## roadwreck

WIN!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## YMZ PE

roadwreck said:


> WIN!


Cleaning male pee splash out of the grout must be a bitch. FAIL.

Unless there's a jewel-encrusted urinal in that bathroom that isn't shown.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## pbrme

^That is the coolest thing I've ever seen. This week.


----------



## Supe

pbrme said:


> ^That is the coolest thing I've ever seen. This week.


QFT


----------



## DVINNY

pbrme said:


> ^That is the coolest thing I've ever seen. This week.


agree


----------



## MA_PE

pbrme said:


> ^That is the coolest thing I've ever seen. This week.


I get it...it's an ice cube.


----------



## Master slacker

"cube" it is not...


----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I didn't realize that was you taking my picture when I saw it...


----------



## Road Guy

I was about to order one but then i remember my kids would probably throw the death ice star at someone ..


----------



## FLBuff PE

^Or your Jeep windshield...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I know how I'll be pre-partying in a couple years when Episode VII comes out!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Ble_PE

It's a bit long, but funny as hell:


----------



## Road Guy

its a good thing border collies are patient!


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Why you don't tick off a truck driver:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

blybrook PE said:


>


Dana Plato--The Final Straw.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


>


My dog hunts stuff when we are out sometimes. I don't think she realizes someone is supposed to shoot it before she retrieves it.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE

That's a pretty good open-field tackle. Louisville could use that guy on the football team.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## ElCid03

I've been gone too long.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## blybrook PE

^ Those last two belong in the creepy photo thread!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe

LOL at SJP horse head. Duckface girl above on the left looks exactly like, and may actually be, one of my ex girlfriends from PA.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## TESTY




----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


>


I agree with the comment...it would make picking out fresher meat easier


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


>


I sort of resemble that remahk.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of resemble that remahk.
Click to expand...

I don't get it. Why is this in the funny picture thread?


----------



## Master slacker

Red cock 'n balls has a head shaped like a big toe?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of resemble that remahk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it. Why is this in the funny picture thread?
Click to expand...

Because in Boston you pahk yah cah in tha yahd, whereas the rest of the work simply parks their car...


----------



## Lumber Jim

Capt Worley PE said:


>



Too cold, too cold...


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dexman PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of resemble that remahk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it. Why is this in the funny picture thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in Boston you pahk yah cah in tha yahd, whereas the rest of the work simply parks their car...
Click to expand...

And in Denver, you're too stoned to remember where you parked.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

VTEnviro said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of resemble that remahk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it. Why is this in the funny picture thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in Boston you pahk yah cah in tha yahd, whereas the rest of the work simply parks their car...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And in Denver, you're too stoned to remember where you parked.
Click to expand...

HAHAHA...wait...I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## TESTY




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


>


I hate cats...but I love this cat!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I want that cat.


----------



## IlPadrino

snickerd3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comment...it would make picking out fresher meat easier
Click to expand...

What about aged meats?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^I really don't like cats either.


----------



## FLBuff PE

IlPadrino said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the comment...it would make picking out fresher meat easier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about aged meats?
Click to expand...




VTEnviro said:


> ^I really don't like cats either.


I LOLed at the timing of VTE's reply.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Cat...the other grey meat.


----------



## Judowolf PE




----------



## Judowolf PE

christmas.bmp


----------



## Judowolf PE

christmas2.bmp


----------



## Judowolf PE

christmas3.bmp


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## blybrook PE

The bottom 2 are very suiting!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I've seen the resurrection of the Beast and its license plate says 666. It is called Aztek. That's closer to Mayan than McDonalds is to Burger King.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ My cats like sitting like that on the stairs. Kinda creepy walking out of the bedroom at 5:30am to see both of them staring up at you like the Bob's from Office Space...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ My cats like sitting like that on the stairs. Kinda creepy walking out of the bedroom at 5:30am to see both of them staring up at you like the Bob's from Office Space...


Or... the Bob cats...


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## guitarjamman




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## MA_PE

more than one of those are creepy not funny.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I resemble that remark.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ I am SO trying that tomorrow!


----------



## Ble_PE

Something seems a bit wrong here...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Seems right up VTE's alley...


----------



## roadwreck

VTE?


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Is this an advertisement win or fail for lube?


----------



## Judowolf PE

^ obviously the lube works pretty damn well


----------



## roadwreck

To me it looks like someone did a poor job of "photoshopping" a lubricant image and slogan on an someone elses photo. I assume that if it were a real advertisement they would have gone to a little more trouble to make it look like the woman was sitting on the pillar instead of what she is doing, which is clearly sitting between the camera and the pillar.

I guess she still has a rather large hunk of metal between her legs. :dunno:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Supe?


----------



## Supe

Capt Worley PE said:


> Supe?


LOOOOOOOOOL!!! Comically enough, my coworker had just sent me a Jalopnik article that discussed rally car co driver lingo. Personally, I wouldn't be able to hear him over me yelling "POWEEEERRRR" under my helmet.


----------



## roadwreck

Supe said:


> Personally, I wouldn't be able to hear him over me yelling "POWEEEERRRR" under my helmet.


Clarkson?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Supe

roadwreck said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't be able to hear him over me yelling "POWEEEERRRR" under my helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> Clarkson?
Click to expand...

Clarkson and I tend to see eye to eye on such issues. I actually have it in quotes between my first and last name on the racecar vinyl.

I have two coworkers who race with me, one of whom is an FIA platinum driver and used to race for factory teams, who are obsessed with handling/suspension. When they don't accept "more power" as an acceptable response to a question they've posed, I'll either reply "needs more tire" or "needs more wing."

You can take a driver out of drag racing, but not necessarily the other way around it would seem...


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE

Maybe I've been watching too many kids movies, but I like this part of the movie:


----------



## Wolverine

^ ^ ^ "Aw, don't cry..."

I should be a movie writer.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## cement

^ she needs to work on her winking skilz


----------



## csb

No, this is SpiderPig


----------



## Gaussy

^ Now I will spend all day singing that song...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Wolverine

Road Guy said:


> View attachment 5437


I get it. Falcons tried to give that game away and Seattle tried to take it, but in the end :31 seconds was enough to get the job done.


----------



## pbrme

Saw these on a buddy's book.


----------



## cement

Road Guy said:


> View attachment 5437


I'm still pissed.


----------



## FLBuff PE

cement said:


> 'Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1358255004.059031.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still pissed.
Click to expand...

lusone:


----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## StructuralPoke




----------



## Lumber Jim

StructuralPoke said:


>


Project Scope Creep... :laugh:


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ On more than a few occations I have woken up completely pissed off at my wife because of what she did in my dream. The most common thing she does in these dreams is smoke a cigarette, so if I see her lightup in my dream I automatically realize I'm not going to be in a good mood in the morning...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Capt Worley PE said:


>


How does he do that without opposable thumbs?


----------



## cdcengineer

Very carefully


----------



## cdcengineer

I hope the dude with the sweet comb-over in the ad photo is not one of the EB admin.

Just sayin'


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Guest

Test


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## mizzoueng

^ BWAAAHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

pbrme said:


>


That is Thetruthg!


----------



## Ble_PE

^Know from experience?


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## IlPadrino

How many people realize one of the neatest part's of xkcd is the associated text? For example: "Knuth Paper-Stack Notation: Write down the number on pages. Stack them. If the stack is too tall to fit in the room, write down the number of pages it would take to write down the number. THAT number won't fit in the room? Repeat. When a stack fits, write the number of iterations on a card. Pin it to the stack."


----------



## Master slacker

Ble_PE said:


> ^Know from experience?




Old GF was stone deaf without her hearing aids. Legally deaf with them.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Flyer_PE said:


>


Did anybody else take from this chart that we could solve both the obesity and energy crises by burning fat for power?


----------



## Lumber Jim

But how to harvest the fat?...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Free liposuction. Benefits the fat people and equals free fuel for the power plants. Win-Win.


----------



## Lumber Jim

So Oil rig workers are called "roughnecks", What are we going to call the Liposuction crews that "drill" for fat all day, every day?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Lardnecks.


----------



## Judowolf PE

blubberheads? fatnecks maybe


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Since we're a couple weeks away from the Super Bowl, it's time to relearn how to sing the National Anthem:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Or you could just lip synch it...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


> Or you could just lip synch it...


Your comment reminded me of this:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Wolverine

http://www.demotivacije.com/media/demotivators/demotivacija.hr_Dr.-Sheldon-Cooper-Knock-knock-knockin-on-Pennys-door_130305078286.jpg

GOL-DANGIT! I can't seem to post images correctly now. Help? (but only in FunnyPic fashion)


----------



## Supe

LOL.

I like "pick a card" or "it's a real I-talian treat."


----------



## Flyer_PE

Wolverine said:


> http://www.demotivacije.com/media/demotivators/demotivacija.hr_Dr.-Sheldon-Cooper-Knock-knock-knockin-on-Pennys-door_130305078286.jpg
> 
> GOL-DANGIT! I can't seem to post images correctly now. Help? (but only in FunnyPic fashion)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wolverine said:


> http://www.demotivacije.com/media/demotivators/demotivacija.hr_Dr.-Sheldon-Cooper-Knock-knock-knockin-on-Pennys-door_130305078286.jpg
> 
> GOL-DANGIT! I can't seem to post images correctly now. Help? (but only in FunnyPic fashion)


The trick is to hit backspace at the end of the link after you copy-paste. It defaults to a link, so you have to delete the hyperlink before the



tags work.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## engineergurl

^isn't that somebody's sister?


----------



## roadwreck

I think DV's sister is in one of the gifs in this thread. I'm not sure if that's her again though.


----------



## Master slacker

Even if that isn't his sister, he should post pics of her at the beach just to verify she is, in fact, in a bikini.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Ble_PE

^Ouch...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Wait for it...


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

^that would be a bad day indeed. Especially if you had your mouth open.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^that would be a bad day indeed. Especially if you had your mouth open.




A shot in the ear wouldn't do much for my day either.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## pbrme

Ble_PE said:


>


LMFAO, That is quality right there.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


>






OMG!!! That was probably set up as a prank...I would probably have fallen too. LMAO



Ble_PE said:


> Wait for it...






LMAO on this one too.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

One happy pig.


----------



## Wolverine

There are times when I'm grateful to the corporate pron filter for keeping me pure.

A link from VT (1) to a website called _"crazy$#it.com" (2)_ with a title like "_28-Pig-Head-Toilet" (3)_is one three off those times.

[edit: yeah, I'll probably go look at it later. DON'T JUDGE ME! I'm weak!]


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## MA_PE

what the hell is the guy behind her doing?


----------



## Supe

Thanking God for making him the luckiest man on earth.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

^^

cheese eating surrender ape?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Monkey...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


> Monkey...




That's an ape, not a monkey.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

For rw...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

SW +100


----------



## knight1fox3

^ awesome! +1000


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

probably better for the drunk tank:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

my dog catches like that.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

I've got some doozies to post, but whenever I hit the "Image" icon to add, the screen just grays out and no dialogue box come up to enter the pic's URL. Any help?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I do it manually. I just type



then the link (make sure the hyperlink is removed) then the corresponding [/img']


----------



## MA_PE

Dex: I'll bet that explains why I can't see you pictures at work, but I can see the others.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MA_PE said:


> Dex: I'll bet that explains why I can't see you pictures at work, but I can see the others.


It's probably because most of the pics I post are links to facebook.


----------



## MA_PE

that'll do it. FB is blocked here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

RW did his nails...


----------



## Wolverine

You know you're a geek when you pull out a calculator to check the math.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Wolverine said:


> You know you're a geek when you pull out a calculator to check the math.


You know the cartoonist is a geek when the math is right.


----------



## IlPadrino

But why the 2% drop with the added task of prioritizing?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ spamming on eb.com


----------



## Judowolf PE

spam....is it good spread on EB?


----------



## engineergurl

I would take that to mean that he is currently prioitizing his projects and his devotion of energy would increase if his boss would do so, so why would there be any change at all if there is no real change in tasking?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ They would make a fortune if they only sold t-shirts with the company logo...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Flyer...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Superbowl power outage culprit is revealed.......


----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Superbowl power outage culprit is revealed.......




Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue...


----------



## Road Guy

everyone's gonna be wearing one of these this year


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Now with kids, I debated whether or not to show this one since it's so bad. However, as you can see, I decided to post it.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

BEWARE!!!

MAY BE NSFW!!!

Not "complete" nudity (nothing is showing)...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Master slacker said:


>




This happened to me earlier this winter. I'm just glad it was a can of selter and not something dyed and syrupy.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Warning, huge pic of boobs...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Another pic of boobs.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Any why do I post pics of bewbs?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Wolverine

The most awesome T-shirt ever.

Ever.


----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


>




:spit:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

i don't get the diet pepsi picture.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MA_PE said:


> i don't get the diet pepsi picture.


:facepalm:


----------



## Wolverine

Perhaps Post #6367 can help make the connection.



Master slacker said:


>


----------



## Master slacker

MA_PE said:


> i don't get the diet pepsi picture.




Oh my... :shakehead:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Where's chucktown with his urban dictionary link when you need him!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## mrt406

I think I actually prefer the un-shopped one...


----------



## Judowolf PE

It looks like it was mostly skin tone...maybe a little help upstairs


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Judowolf PE said:


> It looks like it was mostly skin tone...maybe a little help upstairs




They changed the way her fingers look on her right hand. They also removed a sock off her right leg. Also removed a mole/beauty mark in her left collar bone area.


----------



## blybrook PE

Looks like they also touched up the folds (both clothing and skin). The right arm appears to have had a vein near the elbow reduced as well.

The original photo was better in the terms of al-natural...


----------



## Master slacker

Damn... y'all are thinking about this too much. Here, let me help.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

Master slacker said:


>





blybrook PE said:


>


REPOST FAIL!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE

I thought I saw it the other day; didn't go back far enough...

Here's another which hasn't been posted yet:


----------



## Master slacker

blybrook PE said:


> I thought I saw it the other day; didn't go back far enough


Yeah. I posted about two pages worth of pics in hours


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## pbrme




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

I just got this craving for some cookies...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

I can't help, but to laugh at the pain in this one...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Master slacker said:


> I can't help, but to laugh at the pain in this one...




and how is that funny?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I saw a similar video a while back. It's from a TV show like Candid Camera where they setup this prank elevator and the girl sneaks in through a trap door during the power outage, then scares the $hit out of the occupants, then disappears during the next power outage. Most "victims" just scream and piss themselves, but this is the first time I saw someone actually fight back.

Edit: Here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N5OhNplEd4


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

bewbs...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

and again....


----------



## blybrook PE

Cat Treadmill


----------



## blybrook PE

Oh wait.... Wrong topic; here we go; back on topic...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

VTEnviro said:


> and how is that funny?




In the "oh sh*t did he actually do that?!" kind of way.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Capt Worley PE

blybrook PE said:


>




That show is a riot.


----------



## goodal

what is it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Workaholics


----------



## knight1fox3

Happy little _skulls_ and trees....


----------



## pbrme

Happy little squirrels...


----------



## Flyer_PE

Pilot Humor:


----------



## Freon

What is the question here? Catch the "3" wire and call it a day...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## IlPadrino

blybrook PE said:


>




This is the only kitten-related item on the internet that has *EVER* made me smile!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Supe

IlPadrino said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only kitten-related item on the internet that has *EVER* made me smile!
Click to expand...







X2. That little shit had it coming, and I don't even like cats.


----------



## YMZ PE

Master slacker said:


>


The majority of Indiana missed connections are at home?


----------



## Ble_PE

Yoga is fun to watch


----------



## Ble_PE

YMZ PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Indiana missed connections are at home?
Click to expand...

Well at least they had the decency to take them home, in GA they're from the car.


----------



## roadwreck

Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Indiana missed connections are at home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least they had the decency to take them home, in GA they're from the car.
Click to expand...

Explain to me how Indiana's "missed connection" works. How do you miss a connection at home? Were they burglarizing you at the time?


----------



## Ble_PE

Jehovah's witnesses?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Wolverine

I don't know why, but I find that ^ ^ ^ extremely funny.

And now for....


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## TESTY

Obscure Engineering Conversion Factors:

1. Ratio of an igloo's circumference to its diameter = Eskimo Pi

2. 2000 pounds of Chinese Soup = Won ton

3. 1 millionth of a mouthwash = 1 microscope

4. Time between slipping on a peel and smacking the pavement = 1 bananosecond

5. Weight an evangelist carries with God = 1 billigram

6. Time it takes to sail 220 yards at 1 nautical mile per hour = Knotfurlong

7. 365.25 days of drinking low-calorie beer = 1 Lite year

8. 16.5 feet in the Twilight Zone = 1 Rod Serling

9. Half a large intestine = 1 semicolon

10. 1,000,000 aches = 1 megahurtz

11. Basic unit of laryngitis = 1 hoarsepower

12. Shortest distance between two jokes = a straight line

13. 2000 mockingbirds = two kilomockingbirds

14. 1 kilogram of falling figs = 1 Fig Newton

15. 1000 ccs of wet socks = 1 literhosen

16. 8 nickels = 2 paradigms1. Ratio of an igloo's circumference to its diameter = Eskimo Pi

2. 2000 pounds of Chinese Soup = Won ton

3. 1 millionth of a mouthwash = 1 microscope

4. Time between slipping on a peel and smacking the pavement = 1 bananosecond

5. Weight an evangelist carries with God = 1 billigram

6. Time it takes to sail 220 yards at 1 nautical mile per hour = Knotfurlong

7. 365.25 days of drinking low-calorie beer = 1 Lite year

8. 16.5 feet in the Twilight Zone = 1 Rod Serling

9. Half a large intestine = 1 semicolon

10. 1,000,000 aches = 1 megahurtz

11. Basic unit of laryngitis = 1 hoarsepower

12. Shortest distance between two jokes = a straight line

13. 2000 mockingbirds = two kilomockingbirds

14. 1 kilogram of falling figs = 1 Fig Newton

15. 1000 ccs of wet socks = 1 literhosen

16. 8 nickels = 2 paradigms


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## guitarjamman




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

I'd love to post that on my cube wall, but I'd likely get yelled at for doing so.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Russian Extreme Cow Tipping


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Judowolf PE

^ That's it, I think this should be an event at the next get together!


----------



## pbrme




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## snickerd3

ick...thats his daughter

Heard this morning they are in negociations with the original 3 for the next SW movie!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Lies. You don't own a smart phone...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^Correct.

I KNEW I couldn't slide that one past you!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Damn.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## roadwreck

Not sure if this should be in the funny pic thread or the amazing pic thread.






We're engineers right? I'm sure we can come up with plans to construct something similar.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I've seen similar pics using Idaho (turned sideways) and Maryland.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

roadwreck said:


> Not sure if this should be in the funny pic thread or the amazing pic thread.
> 
> We're engineers right? I'm sure we can come up with plans to construct something similar.




They have those bottom-filling beer stands at a lot of sports venues. I had one at the American Airlines center when I went to a Dallas Stars game. There is a donut-shaped magnet around an opening in the bottom of the cup and a round magnet that covers the hole after you take the beer off the filler.


----------



## FLBuff PE

For Captain Worley:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## MA_PE

Badgers! We don't need no stinkin' badgers.


----------



## knight1fox3

wilheldp_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this should be in the funny pic thread or the amazing pic thread.
> 
> We're engineers right? I'm sure we can come up with plans to construct something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have those bottom-filling beer stands at a lot of sports venues. I had one at the American Airlines center when I went to a Dallas Stars game. There is a donut-shaped magnet around an opening in the bottom of the cup and a round magnet that covers the hole after you take the beer off the filler.
Click to expand...



Ya they had those in a few places in LA for the Super Bowl. Was pretty cool to see.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Supe

Wolverine said:


>




This fits our nuclear QA program to a tee.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fits our nuclear QA program to a tee.
Click to expand...



Working in the nuclear industry, this fits any nuclear QA program. LOL


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fits our nuclear QA program to a tee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Working in the nuclear industry, this fits any nuclear QA program. LOL
Click to expand...



True, but the utility programs put EPC programs to shame. I know of one that is so long and complicated, the ANI was cracking jokes about it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## cement

I did that routine at a Halloween party and someone jumped out a window.

I guess they didn't see that I had disconnected the spark plug...


----------



## blybrook PE

I carried around a working chainsaw for Halloween one year (early 90's when I went as Jason), with the chain still on it. The cops weren't all that thrilled after I had started it for the second or third time and was told to either remove the chain, disconnect the spark plug or hand it over to them, so I removed the chain.

Still scared the crap outta people when I fired it up.


----------



## Flyer_PE

In honor of Chucktown:


----------



## YMZ PE

Don't remember if I posted this already, but I love this one.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## goodal

I watched some scary movie before I was old enough to in the late 80's. It had me scared of the toilet for years. I thought something was going to come out and get me. Needless to say, it made taking care of business a little difficult.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Had that same issue after watching Critters at Grandma's house. Her back bathroom didn't have very good lighting and there was a small window over the toilet that was too high up for me to look out, so after dark I just got used to holding it...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Starbucks ran out of latte'


----------



## blybrook PE

Has Fudgey been putting his stories elsewhere??


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Is AC Slatering one of the 52 ways?


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## rktman

Pervy..


----------



## Capt Worley PE

That is kinda creepy...


----------



## roadwreck

^^

That's what I was thinking


----------



## Master slacker

Well, let's get this thing back on track, shall we?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

the ones with the kids are a riot. I like when the drummer hits him for the second time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Judowolf PE

Hmmm can ya smell it


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Why does the cave bleed at the end? I don't get it...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

3 out of those 4 belong in the creepy thread


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


>




A bear snare?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Judowolf PE

Since when did the funny pic thread become soo creepy...


----------



## MA_PE

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Master slacker

Ok, how's this?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

Master slacker said:


> Ok, how's this?


significant improvement.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Judowolf PE

Bravo...much better. I don't feel like a creeper like the toothbrush pic! I swear she's like 13 or something


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Judowolf PE said:


> Bravo...much better. I don't feel like a creeper like the toothbrush pic! I swear she's like 13 or something




Same with the Daddy's Girl pic.


----------



## pbrme

It's like an infomercial.







"Are you tired of your roomate's flying Nutella prank?"







"Simply remove the magnets from their towels and watch them wallow in squalor"


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


>


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## YMZ PE

^ How the pho do you know what a "tagged photo" is?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Just cuz I choose not to do something doesn't mean I don't know how it works.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> ^ How the pho do you know what a "tagged photo" is?


I think it's implying the "profile pic" is sometimes a clever ruse, when the "tagged photo" reveals a true likeness.

Edit: Nevermind. "Thank's mr. obvious" I see what you did there.


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ How the pho do you know what a "tagged photo" is?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's implying the "profile pic" is sometimes a clever ruse, when the "tagged photo" reveals a true likeness.
> Edit: Nevermind. "Thank's mr. obvious" I see what you did there.
Click to expand...

I was referring to how Capt Worley refuses to get on Facebook. And he lives in a cabin in the woods. And he gives fake phone numbers to the grocery stores because he doesn't want them to know where he lives, for the same reasons he refuses to get on Facebook.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ How the pho do you know what a "tagged photo" is?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's implying the "profile pic" is sometimes a clever ruse, when the "tagged photo" reveals a true likeness.
> Edit: Nevermind. "Thank's mr. obvious" I see what you did there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to how Capt Worley refuses to get on Facebook. And he lives in a cabin in the woods. And he gives fake phone numbers to the grocery stores because he doesn't want them to know where he lives, for the same reasons he refuses to get on Facebook.
Click to expand...

My sister is a big FBer, so I know how it works. She also jibes me almost every time I see about all the people who ask about me and why I'm not on FB.

I was at Walgreen's the other day, and tried to redeem my $5 rewards. Turns out the girl literally did what I asked and 'just made something up' for the address and phone number when I got the card, because I couldn't provide the phone number or zip code.

I usually provide one I've made up, but Walgreen's has software to check, and uncovered my ruse right away. Luckily, I don't shop there for rewards.

My old boss sent me an invitation to LinkedIn, after two reminders, I finally emailed him with a "I'm sorry, but I don't really do any of that social media stuff. Nothing personal." He emailed back, "You're probably the smartest one in the office."


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL, I just saw this on a news article on FB.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Bacon.


----------



## cement

blybrook PE said:


>


she should be wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## Master slacker

who?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

cement said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she should be wearing a seatbelt.
Click to expand...



Why? Her airbags are already deployed........


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


that's great. did they catch him?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's great. did they catch him?
Click to expand...

DK. Doesn't really look like he was going anywhere in a hurry, though.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's great. did they catch him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DK. Doesn't really look like he was going anywhere in a hurry, though.
Click to expand...

That there karma will really get after ya......


----------



## MA_PE

Guess he didn't notice the plant in front of the door.


----------



## Ble_PE

Happy Belated Easter everyone.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Leader of the free world attempts a lay up...


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's great. did they catch him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DK. Doesn't really look like he was going anywhere in a hurry, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That there karma will really get after ya......
Click to expand...

I bet the damage he did by running through the window was far greater then the value of the item he was trying to steal.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ According to some of the headlines I saw tied to that, it was simply a purse snatch attempt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## jeb6294

Master slacker said:


> Leader of the free world attempts a lay up...




And how much tax money did he spend waste putting in a b-ball court at the White House?


----------



## YMZ PE

Dexman PE said:


>




Great, now I have to find a situation where I can use either of these phrases. I may have to vagineer one.


----------



## roadwreck

Chivalry is dead.


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^^ Wow!

:appl:

What a missed opportunity. The ball bounced right by him after it smacked his lady friend...


----------



## snickerd3

her fault...she sees the ball coming and cowers over in her seat to shield her face. YOu see the ball coming to GTF out of the way. Its not like they are in normal stadium seats. It looks like they are on bar stools.


----------



## Judowolf PE

I watched that game on TV last night...Go Cards! She got the ball from the stadium crew, looked like she wasn't feeling too much pain at the moment, but I bet she's feeling it today!


----------



## MA_PE

According to this the guy she was with patted her on the head and left.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/yahoo-sports-minute/baseball-fan-ditches-female-companion-080249808.html


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Lumber Jim




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

Looks like #2 is getting shocked.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^^ bugs allergies

Fixt.


----------



## FLBuff PE

^^^^bugs allergies snow

Fixt fixt.


----------



## Master slacker

^^^^^bugs allergies snow mosquitos

Fixt3


----------



## Master slacker

Patrick!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^DAYUM!


----------



## Master slacker

Every human emotion's facial expression in one picture...


----------



## Master slacker

Equipped with a factory installed fart pipe...


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## snickerd3

^staged!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

^Doesn't matter, saw boobs.


----------



## Ble_PE

Looks like Putin didn't mind seeing boobs either :


----------



## YMZ PE

Ble_PE said:


> ^Doesn't matter, saw boobs.


We need to make T-shirts out of this phrase.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


> Looks like Putin didn't mind seeing boobs either :


I bet he had that guy offed for getting in the way.


----------



## MA_PE

He is actually on record saying he enjoyed that protest and said he could not tell you what they protesting about or if the the girl was a blond, brunette, or a redhead,.


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## snickerd3

but would your reactions be the same if they were plus size women??


----------



## YMZ PE

snickerd3 said:


> but would your reactions be the same if they were plus size women??


Interesting thing about men, they'll make mean comments about photos of plus size women on the interwebz, even when their wives and girlfriends are similar proportions.


----------



## Ble_PE

> Once you've seen one woman naked, you pretty much want to see the rest of them naked.




- Ron White


----------



## blybrook PE

> All human males were as fascinated with cars as they were with breasts.




- Anita Clenney


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

whiskey tango foxtrot


----------



## Supe

I saw that last night. It was being captioned as "How my sister knows I love her."


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Awesome ToP (pun intended)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And this is probably why my wife doesn't read when I'm nearby...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


>




See? You can't even see my tag!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dark Knight

Master slacker said:


> whiskey tango foxtrot




^^^^Reason I never open this thread at the office. Not good.



blybrook PE said:


>




^^^^Now, that is much better


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

blybrook PE said:


>




The dark side of Tokyo Drift.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

blybrook PE said:


>


^^^^Looks like the Experience Music Project in Seattle vvvvv


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## MA_PE

Bly: what am I missing?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE

MA_PE said:


> Bly: what am I missing?




Just some bouncing


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

^ Is C-town back?



blybrook PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bly: what am I missing?
> 
> 
> 
> Just some bouncing
Click to expand...

ILUVMTH ??


----------



## Dark Knight

MA_PE said:


> ^ Is C-town back?
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bly: what am I missing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some bouncing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ILUVMTH ??
Click to expand...





It can be E or A...ILUVMETH...ILUVMATH...

The suspect is driving a JETTA, so I say MATH


----------



## MA_PE

"I see" said the blind man.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

wow. hardcore...


----------



## TESTY

*They are referred to as ?homo slackass-erectus? created by natural genetic downward evolution through constant spineless posturing and spasmodic upper limb gestures,*
*Which new research has shown to cause shorter legs and an inability to ambulate other than in an awkward shuffling gait. The "drag-crotch" shape also seems to effect brain function.*
*Expect no eye contact or intelligent verbal communication. History shows that this species mostly receives food vouchers and full government care. Unfortunately,* *they are fertile.*


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Judowolf PE

^ was he expecting camel toe?


----------



## Master slacker

Hulk smash!


----------



## Master slacker

Happy Monday!


----------



## Flyer_PE

Master slacker said:


> Happy Monday!




Looks like an a-hole pilot in a rented plane. Nobody would do a zero-G push-over with a passenger already on the white mike if they were responsible for cleanup afterward.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Gotta love Cannonball Run.


----------



## MA_PE

^X2!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

^The season after spring.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## MA_PE

wow that's one talented tranny.


----------



## cement

Wait. I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

seems legit...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Sea-Gals-hopefuls-compete-in-semi-final-audition-204097631.html?tab=gallery&amp;c=y&amp;img=1


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

blybrook PE said:


>


----------



## cement

What is that emoticon?

And it's funny how she checks righty first...


----------



## roadwreck

cement said:


> What is that emoticon? And it's funny how she checks righty first...


MS can't respond to your question right now, he is busy fapping.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

credit goes to Big Ray for finding this on facebook:


----------



## blybrook PE

PBR musta got a new ride and forgot to tell us all about it!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Judowolf PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Good thing that mini-excavator was chained down good!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

he is a goat in a man's body!!!


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


I'm lucky that I didn't break anything.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


And that is the manly way to wash your boat.


----------



## Master slacker

I thought fishing with cherry bombs wasn't allowed. :dunno:


----------



## Judowolf PE

MA, you're lucky you didn't break your neck before you hit the car, no less afterwards!


----------



## blybrook PE

Master slacker said:


> blybrook PE said:
Click to expand...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

Judowolf PE said:


> MA, you're lucky you didn't break your neck before you hit the car, no less afterwards!


I was trying to be discrete.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

blybrook PE said:


>


She has got some very nice NSFW photos if you ever decide to look her up...


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## goodal

sorry i dont get the spiderman stuffs.


----------



## Judowolf PE

Maybe someone has a spiderman fetish...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Judowolf PE said:


> Maybe someone has a spiderman fetish...


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Nope


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> Nope


When he saw it, he shat bricks...


----------



## ALBin517

Capt Worley PE said:


>




I saw that clip on the news. He was eating the note he used to rob the bank. But the cash was still in his car so eating the note probably won't do anything for him.


----------



## blybrook PE

AND there was video of him destroying evidence; he'll get 3 regular squares a day for a while.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe

^^^ That must have taken a LOT of porn.


----------



## Lumber Jim

^^ just spit some coffee at the screen...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


>




Fake. No one's desk is that clean.


----------



## Supe

Not true. He's probably in upper management or with HR.


----------



## snickerd3

my desk is that clean about once a year when I do a major cleaning overhaul on the cube.


----------



## Supe

My desk perpetually looks like the dumpster at Iron Mountain.


----------



## Wolverine

Master slacker said:


>




This is awesome. I'm using it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Judowolf PE

Capt is on a roll this morning...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## goodal

^^ perfectly represents our beloved presidents position on everything.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

Master slacker said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake. No one's desk is that clean.
Click to expand...

or breaks that easily.



Supe said:


> My desk perpetually looks like the dumpster at Iron Mountain.


I'm with you.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## goodal

I now have a second favorite website (EB.com is first of course).


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I couldn't help but think of bly in the 10k threads with this one...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Supe

There's a lot of confusing things going on in that gun photo, like the fact that the door behind him says "fitting room" in what appears to be either a gunsmithing or machine shop?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## willsee

Capt Worley PE said:


>




Not gonna lie

I also sat here for 20 minutes laughing


----------



## FLBuff PE

I thought the politics thread was there for a reason...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^You have to laugh at politics; it really is silly.

The hypocrisy on either side is amazing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

The wolf name one was funny.

Beautiful moon here


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Happens to my cats all the time...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^You have to laugh at politics; it really is silly.
> 
> The hypocrisy on either side is amazing.


Hypocrisy in politics? Say it aint so!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^You have to laugh at politics; it really is silly.
> 
> The hypocrisy on either side is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy in politics? Say it aint so!!
Click to expand...



I know! real shocker, huh?


----------



## Judowolf PE

^what are you guys talking about...my political party is honest and straight forward


----------



## Capt Worley PE

AK-47


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Wolverine

Capt Worley PE said:


>




BWAHAHA! I once got a hot one in the crook of my elbow from the next lane over at the range. Yowza!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

Wolverine said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWAHAHA! I once got a hot one in the crook of my elbow from the next lane over at the range. Yowza!
Click to expand...

I was wearing a collared shirt one time and a casing went over my head and down the back of my shirt. Ouch!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## willsee

Capt Worley PE said:


>




Near the Engineering school at University of Louisville they have a train over pass with low clearance underneath. 18 wheeler would be stuck there, top ripped off at least once a week.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

willsee said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near the Engineering school at University of Louisville they have a train over pass with low clearance underneath. 18 wheeler would be stuck there, top ripped off at least once a week.
Click to expand...

My dad has had 2 offices that overlook that very bridge.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

willsee said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near the Engineering school at University of Louisville they have a train over pass with low clearance underneath. 18 wheeler would be stuck there, top ripped off at least once a week.
Click to expand...



Same at USC. I saw an incident like that happen one morning. The trucks front wheels caught air. The RR trestle said 'meh.'


----------



## Supe

Capt Worley PE said:


>




I laugh every time I see this one!


----------



## goodal

My FIL had a bridge accident once. They had a box van loaded with panels. They checked going under the railroad bridge going to the plant and cleared by a few inches. Well they didnt think about the van being higher coming home empty and took the top several inches off the company van. Hilarious.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

My parents got their first new car because the delivery truck went under a bridge and sheared the top off. Dad's uncle owned a body shop and repaired it for cost. This was in 1965.

I never was aware of that until decades later, but it explained the safety glass pebbles that would occasionally be found when we were kids (my sister and I thought they were diamonds and my parents had a smuggler car).


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Nice color. The same color of the mdicine you would probably need after dining on anything prepared here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## guitarjamman




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Now why wasn't this on the list of things to do when we were in Vegas???


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

the 80's were like that too.

Minisnick actually has an old school big wheel....i foresee flying like that in our near future. He has already tried dragging it up on the front porch and tries riding to the very edge before he puts his feet down to stop...if i wasn't standing right at the edge he would have gone over one time.


----------



## roadwreck

Baseball players flop too


----------



## Lumber Jim

snickerd3 said:


> the 80's were like that too.
> 
> Minisnick actually has an old school big wheel....i foresee flying like that in our near future. He has already tried dragging it up on the front porch and tries riding to the very edge before he puts his feet down to stop...if i wasn't standing right at the edge he would have gone over one time.


^^ I have a casual mom (pictured in my head) holding her foot out to prevent danger while speaking to a friend unwaivered by the child that almost met his demise but then backs up and tries again...

Big smile on the kids face...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Wolverine

I'm probably going to hell for posting a cat picture, but here it goes anyway:


----------



## snickerd3

ngnrd - PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 80's were like that too.
> 
> Minisnick actually has an old school big wheel....i foresee flying like that in our near future. He has already tried dragging it up on the front porch and tries riding to the very edge before he puts his feet down to stop..*.if i wasn't standing right at the edge he would have gone over one time*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my dad called a 'teaching moment'.
Click to expand...

Yep same here. I just didn't want to spend the rest of the evening in the ER waiting to get stitches or a cast. although the new neighbor is a surgeon so we probably just could just call him over in the future if that happens.


----------



## TESTY

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Its funny the little kid is the smartest and first to react and run.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Judowolf PE

^ holy crap that would hurt!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I think the back pack saved the day here. Did he lock up the rear wheel or did she?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Don't run from the cycle cops....

http://www.kaltura.com/index.php/extwidget/openGraph/wid/1_xkf7k951


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Judowolf PE

Guess Capt got too excited to actually post anything


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


And for some reason I am reminded of the hot dog delivery seen from "Bachelor Party" with Tom Hanks.Which would make Kentucky the "hot dog".


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Judowolf PE

That's creepy


----------



## Capt Worley PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for some reason I am reminded of the hot dog delivery seen from "Bachelor Party" with Tom Hanks.Which would make Kentucky the "hot dog".
Click to expand...



I thought the same thing when I saw it!


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ HAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Road Guy

In the US army boot camp you throw hand grenades wearing a flack jacket and Kevlar for that very reason... And the drill sets earn there money they day they teaches privates to throw handgrenades...


----------



## Master slacker

RG, has your English and grammar setting been turned to "meh, whatever" recently?


----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


> RG, has your English and grammar setting been turned to "meh, whatever" recently?


lol, he'll use the excuse that he is posting from his phone, but I like your explanation better.


----------



## Road Guy

I think so.... It's about half the phone and half MS answer... I will try and do better....


----------



## goodal

do'nt worry bout it. mAkes me feels beter nowing im no the only one with tha problem


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Make all the answers "C", and the PE exam takers lose their minds...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE

^^ I am SO building one of these!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Is that Rocky? Where's Bullwinkle?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Road Guy said:


> In the US army boot camp you throw hand grenades wearing a flack jacket and Kevlar for that very reason... And the drill sets earn there money they day they teaches privates to throw handgrenades...








Road Guy said:


> I think so.... It's about half the phone and half MS answer... I will try and do better....








badal said:


> do'nt worry bout it. mAkes me feels beter nowing im no the only one with tha problem


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Judowolf PE

what's with the blank posts??


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Blocked websites. Try logging in from a different computer (non-work)


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, blocked sites. A lot of companies don't like coedmagazine.com


----------



## Capt Worley PE

blybrook PE said:


>




She kinda looks like Hanoi Jane in her Barbarella days.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Poor dad...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


>




Having had (by had, I mean I took a bite, made a face (and probably a gagging sound), spit the dog into the trash, took the pack out of the fridge and threw THAT away, wrapped up the half full garbage bag and took it to the trash compactor) their turkey dogs before, I can say without a doubt tht whatever 'bacon' they put in there will not make up for the true godawfulness of their turkey hotdog.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


>


What a dick, those balloons are expensive...


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dick, those balloons are expensive...
Click to expand...

He forgot to tap the little kid on the shoulder and point at the balloon as it floated away.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dick, those balloons are expensive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He forgot to tap the little kid on the shoulder and point at the balloon as it floated away.
Click to expand...

And then laugh and point as she cries.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Road Guy

someone would be getting an ass whooping if someone did that to my daughter at Disney Land

Now if you want to do that to the losers that go to disney as adults with no kids then thats fine, I would pay for that (cause there are adults that do that, and even ones that wear the mouse ears and buy balloons)


----------



## Judowolf PE

^I'm with ya RG, I believe the a$$hat would need a proctologist to use his scissors again...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Everybody's happy! Well. Not everyone.....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dead link for me.


----------



## roadwreck

Me too.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Everybody's happy! Well. Not everyone.....


I guess they didn't want it linked. And I can't get it to work any other way. Oh well. It was awesome - you'll just have to take my word for it......


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Judowolf PE

^^she looks flat pissy...he's probably better off!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

Is that Supe on the far left?


----------



## Master slacker

For those of us who are still at #)[email protected]#$ work...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Judowolf PE

roadwreck said:


>


OUCH! That has to f%ckin hurt!!


----------



## roadwreck

Judowolf PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH! That has to f%ckin hurt!!
Click to expand...

I have a hook like this for bird seed, when I arrived home after being away on vacation one year I found a dead bird with his head caught in a similar predicament. The finish on the metal is really smooth, birds slide off it all the time.


----------



## MA_PE

roadwreck said:


> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH! That has to f%ckin hurt!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a hook like this for bird seed, when I arrived home after being away on vacation one year I found a dead bird with his head caught in a similar predicament. The finish on the metal is really smooth, birds slide off it all the time.
Click to expand...

looks quite effective on squirrels. I might have to get one.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Judowolf PE

^what an @ss! Hope she sues him and I dislike lawyers, but this was a total failure


----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


>


OMG!!!! THAT'S RYAN STILES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

The Cincinnati Bearcats baseball team has fun during postgame interviews...


----------



## Master slacker

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!! Oh that is awesome.


----------



## Dark Knight

Master slacker said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!! Oh that is awesome.


HOF material!!!!!!


----------



## bradlelf

Master slacker said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!! Oh that is awesome.






and to think they fired the head coach this week.

GO BEARCATS !!!


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Road Guy

......


----------



## Master slacker

May your weekend swell with excitement!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

I don't care who you are - that's funny right there..........


----------



## guitarjamman




----------



## rktman

lol, that's the first integration I've done in 15 years and no I doubt she will....


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

http://io9.com/a-humbling-map-of-real-time-wind-patterns-in-tornado-al-509037773


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Why is is so windy in North Dakota? Because Minnesota sucks and Montana blows.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dung Beetle


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Master slacker

May your time now be wasted.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

A good indication you have hit rock bottom:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck

http://youtu.be/x-gYx0iB99o


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE

Passed onto me via email.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## TESTY

That would of made a bad commute a great one!


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Road Guy

blybrook PE said:


>


kudos to that black suv for speeding up and not letting that DB get in front of him
also that guardrail anchor isnt to standards...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Krak, I have an incentive for you to come to Denver for Father's day:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## roadwreck

^^

the force is strong with this one


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Master slacker

IWHI


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## pabelong PE

Happy Fathers Day? Tired of getting ties?

Oscar Mayer has you covered 






Edited to add:

https://www.sayitwithbacon.com/


----------



## pabelong PE

Edited to add:

I would think the EB board member hired as marketing director for OM would be proud of his/her new job... and own up to it!


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> IWHI


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## cement

I think that the hippity hops might be over inflated!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ wa da fuq?


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ wa da fuq?


+1


----------



## pabelong PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ wa da fuq?
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...



Ostriches, explosions, a guy in chaps putting the beatdown on a clerk.

Duh.


----------



## cement

The perp looks like a Mexican wrestler


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^El Asso Wipo.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


>


You can buy one of these here

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ef0b/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy one of these here
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/ef0b/
Click to expand...

Or get the kit here...

http://www.makershed.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=useless&amp;Submit=Search


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

The a-Team


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Plank has clicked on one of VTE's links...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## DVINNY

Capt Worley PE said:


>






+1 SW


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ Cosplay. You're doing it right!


----------



## Master slacker

Anti-rape stockings?


----------



## cement

^ diet aid


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


>




Me no get.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

rock-paper-scissors


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


> rock-paper-scissors


Derp


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy

Is that a cheer sport? Lol


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Seen in LA off the PCH yesterday.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Someone photoshopped guns out and replaced them with thumbs up...

http://geekleagueofamerica.com/2013/06/25/hilarious-movie-photos-photoshop-guns-out-and-replace-them-with-thumbs-up/


----------



## Wolverine

FLBuff PE said:


> Wolverine+goes+to+bed_523a48_4587279.jpg


So not true.

NOT TRUE!

NOT TRUE!

NOT TRUE!

Okay, it's a little bit true.


----------



## csb




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Boomer01 PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe

^^^ now we're talking (adult chocolate milk)


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Supe

Is that DV's sister again?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


>


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


>




Those buildings thought, "Oh sh*t, a pole!" They almost missed it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

let's bump this to the top


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe

Guess he shouldn't have eaten so much.


----------



## MA_PE

WTH is that??


----------



## Master slacker

Fudgy...

Nah. Just a lil paint.

http://photoblog.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/06/27/19174946-car-crash-leaves-man-dog-coated-in-paint?lite


----------



## Supe

Poor puppy. Don't care about the guy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

That chick turned around just in time to see the nutsack attack her face.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Supe




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## humner

Capt Worley PE said:


>


I really need to find the photos someone sent me of "his" mountain lion. He would put red reindeer antlers on it and have it walk around with them on. He would comment on how no stray dogs would ever come through his yard.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Unless they're removeable bollards...


----------



## MA_PE

^ one would hope.

Cap'n:

What's the story with the guys in the inflatable boat with the hand grenades?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Cap'n:
> 
> What's the story with the guys in the inflatable boat with the hand grenades?




Dunno...just saw the gif.


----------



## snickerd3

Love the 3 shirt option comment. THe purple shirt describes most of my shirts.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cap'n:
> 
> What's the story with the guys in the inflatable boat with the hand grenades?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno...just saw the gif.
Click to expand...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2181552/When-grenade-fishing-goes-terribly-terribly-wrong.html


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## wilheldp_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


It's perfect because most people that would be offended by that are too stupid to figure out what it says.


----------



## cement

Road Guy said:


>


Tongs for a burger?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I was more worried over the fact that she has Ben Afleck's face...


----------



## Supe

And where is her beer?


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> Love the 3 shirt option comment. THe purple shirt describes most of my shirts.




Pics?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ble_PE

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ I was more worried over the fact that she has Ben Afleck's face...




What face?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

^ LOL I saw that just after I wrote a check to a friend. I really wanted to tear it up and write a new one.


----------



## Supe

Capt Worley PE said:


>






Just sent this to my former coworker who now works in Pattaya, right near Walking Street.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## guitarjamman




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## goodal

I guess he had $15,000 burnin a hole in his pocket. I could have given him some better ideas on how to spend that money though.


----------



## MA_PE

^ I didn't think french horns cost that much.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

^oh my gosh!


----------



## frazil

bwahahaha! :lmao:


----------



## blybrook PE

That deserves a best of vote on CL.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

blybrook PE said:


>






In the second one, they misspelled, "yonder"....... :woot:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Road Guy

Hey is that directed at me


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


>




LMAO!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Who let the kid operate the tractor?


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Supe

^^^


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE

blybrook PE said:


>




I'm still wondering how this one got past the censors...Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Supe

The censor was a dude.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE

^Looks f*$kin' delicious!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ble_PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering how this one got past the censors...Not that I'm complaining.
Click to expand...

After a bit of "research" over lunch, this is not the opening scene of something that aired on Fox 41. The TV-14, name, and Fox 41 logos were added to a gif which originated from a porn video. The video goes on to show her adjusting her top so her lady parts were flopping in the breeze as she keeps running...


----------



## Ble_PE

Dexman PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering how this one got past the censors...Not that I'm complaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After a bit of "research" over lunch, this is not the opening scene of something that aired on Fox 41. The TV-14, name, and Fox 41 logos were added to a gif which originated from a porn video. The video goes on to show her adjusting her top so her lady parts were flopping in the breeze as she keeps running...
Click to expand...



Dude, did you just admit to jerking it at work?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Naw, I was just trying to figure out which TV show I needed to add to my DVR/Netflix for later...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I did find an interesting ESPN Magazine article on bewbs though:

http://espn.go.com/espnw/article/9451835/female-athletes-biggest-opponents-their-own-breasts-espn-magazine


----------



## Supe

So what was the porn name?


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## csb

Damn undocumented workers. Those women should be deported.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Or spanked.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

^ that's so staged it's not funny, and it's really not very funny anyway.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> ^ that's so staged it's not funny, and it's really not very funny anyway.


i dunno...some people are really deep sleepers.


----------



## knight1fox3

My impression of CW...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZsuPKPCvdc


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Ref: http://living.msn.com/love-relationships/the-heart-beat-blog-post?post=49bf1a4d-731d-41b5-a9d7-a67c78fbac22


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## MA_PE

^I figured that video was going to definitively answer the question "Do bears sh*t in the woods?"


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## blybrook PE

PBR goes wild:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

Does that make it a cat house.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

^ is that real?


----------



## Supe

God I hope so.


----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Weavs33




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE

There are probably many college graduates that couldn't get a passing grade on any individual section of that exam, much less the whole thing.


----------



## snickerd3

^HFS most adults would have problems with that


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> ^HFS most adults would have problems with that




And that's why we face the societal problems we do today.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> ^HFS most adults would have problems with that


True but supposedly the 8th grades would have been studying that material just before having to take the test. You're comparing it to trying to do it now as you read it. I think it would be great if 8th graders were required to take that test now.


----------



## Weavs33

anyone not busy today and want to take a stab at the test? that would be awesome.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^HFS most adults would have problems with that
> 
> 
> 
> True but supposedly the 8th grades would have been studying that material just before having to take the test. You're comparing it to trying to do it now as you read it. I think it would be great if 8th graders were required to take that test now.
Click to expand...



I read that, too.

But a lot of that stuff is common knowledge, except for some of the colloquial terms. In 1912, probably everyone knew what a cord of wood measured.


----------



## snickerd3

is that 35.7 or 35 x 7 (using the dot to mean multiply) the dot is hianging a little higher than the decimal in the eariler questions


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> is that 35.7 or 35 x 7 (using the dot to mean multiply) the dot is hianging a little higher than the decimal in the eariler questions


I vote for multiplication and not a decimal point.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Weavs33 said:


> anyone not busy today and want to take a stab at the test? that would be awesome.


I already aced the spelling part.

That must have been oral before the test was handed out.


----------



## csb

A cord of wood equals $150 around these parts.


----------



## blybrook PE

A cord of birch runs $250, spruce around $350. That's unsplit and delivered. Most of the time, that's also green, so if you want properly seasoned, be prepared to pay extra.


----------



## csb

Ours is usually pine, split and delivered. Burns fast, but you can't beat cheap pine-beetle killed wood.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It costs my parents about $10. But that's for the permit. They have to cut, split, haul, and season it themselves...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## csb

Michigan eb-ers...I think you know your assignment...


----------



## Ble_PE

^Bend over and take it?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I really don't want to see any goatse pics originating from the Detroit area...


----------



## csb

Ble_PE said:


> ^Bend over and take it?




while holding a sign that says engineerboards.com

I might even throw in a cash prize for something like that.


----------



## blybrook PE

The addition was removed by 2pm on the day it was placed as abandoned property. So only the pictures remain.

Back to your regularly scheduled pic:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Ble_PE said:


> ^Bend over and take it?




Along those lines...

Here's one driver that wouldn't mind being rear ended.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'll take one with chocolate frosting and cream on the inside.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Cruising the Hershey Highway since 1924...


----------



## IlPadrino

VTEnviro said:


> Cruising the Hershey Highway since 1924...




Silly photoshop!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Yeah, that CrazyShit.com logo doesn't appear over the water like that!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>




He's doing that on the same printer I have. He's on the forum dedicated to the printer.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

They forgot how to Jeep....






Edit: Square eyes &lt;&gt; Jeep.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


CAPTAIN! CAPTAIN Jack Sparrow! And it's COMMANDEER, not steal. Clearly the newspaper editor needs to do his research.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

the dfibrillator killed me. :lmao:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


>




LOL! This was hilarious when I saw it on Tosh.0.


----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


>




What a perfect "Caption This Photo" picture...

*It's a Jeep thing. You wouldn't understand.*


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Had to sing the whole song to get it....


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## csb

Capt Worley PE said:


>




OMG! I need to go to the doctor.


----------



## Supe

I think that means if you have one, and not the other. If you have both, you're fine.


----------



## csb

Phew!


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## cement

^ now that's funny!


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## csb




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Flyer_PE said:


>




IIRC, I think that girl was actually 10 when that shot was taken. It caused a furor a few years ago about sexualizing children.

At any rate, it's fcreepy.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> IIRC, I think that girl was actually 10 when that shot was taken. It caused a furor a few years ago about sexualizing children.




Gee, I wonder why?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

Capt Worley PE said:


>




Oh man...the NTSB is going to have get involved. It looks like there were multiple runway incursions prior to the midair collision. Some ATC is losing a job.


----------



## Flyer_PE

^Looks like an uncontrolled field to me. Looks like the one on the right departed against the prevailing traffic pattern.


----------



## csb

Probably some yahoo from the EAA.


----------



## MA_PE

Nothing an air RAID couldn't cure.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## Boomer01 PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Mike in Gastonia said:


>




Gonna be an interesting diaper change later...


----------



## csb

Capt Worley PE said:


>




Does this gif have a charge number? Because I'm going to need to apply a billable hour to it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Project No. 2013-86, Task Code: GFY


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## TouchDown

^ you see that brown on the window?

That's not dirt.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Road Guy

Everyone will get this except for mudpuppy.


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

But you have to understand if they are team edward technically he is 109 traped in the body of a 17yr old....it is more of an anna nicole smith sort of situation


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## cement

^ wow


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Not sure if legal.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

^that wouldn't fly in america...they would sue him for altering the document


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


>


This sorta happened to some that works in our office...

...we a storm roll through a few years ago that iced the top of the parking garage, she didn't think before she drove onto it and ended up crashing into a planter. They waited until the ice melted before trying to move the car so all morning you could look out the windows of the office and see this one car all alone in the parking lot looking much like the one pictured.


----------



## frazil

@Spytech, Wtf is wrong with you dude?


----------



## The Car

frazil said:


> @Spytech, Wtf is wrong with you dude?




He thought his family photos were funny.

Udden, udden


----------



## IlPadrino

Capt Worley PE said:


>




I've been there... but haven't done that!


----------



## TouchDown




----------



## TouchDown




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## snickerd3

TouchDown said:


>


wonder what bet he lost


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


>




She pooped a Pacer.


----------



## TouchDown

We had one of those cars. The dashboard caught on fire one day while driving it. I think you're assessment is right Cap'n. That car was a serious piece of AMC #2.


----------



## MA_PE

friends had one way back when. It was referred to as the "fishbowl"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE

TouchDown said:


> We had one of those cars. The dashboard caught on fire one day while driving it. I think you're assessment is right Cap'n. That car was a serious piece of AMC #2.




The steering racks had serious issues as well. Friend's mom went into the ditch one day and totaled hers. Recall for the isue came out the next day or week after her crash, IIRC. Insurance company ate the cost of the car, I wonder if they went after AMC.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## snickerd3

^that's horrible and hilarious at the same time


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Supe

Cue the General Lee horns.


----------



## TouchDown

oh man. Wonder if they made it? Pretty sure that lawnmower on the trailer didn't.


----------



## Dark Knight

I did read the driver made it. The truck? Nope.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dark Knight said:


> I did read the driver made it. The truck? Nope.


http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/viewart/20130820/NEWS01/308200039/vine-truck-crash-96-video-guardrail-exclusive


----------



## blybrook PE

best of luck to the driver with his recovery.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## snickerd3

i don't see the contact that makes him fall...balls too low for crotch hit..


----------



## roadwreck

There is no contact, Bosh flopped (and people complain about all the flopping in soccer), what makes it amusing is that it appears that Bosh may have collapsed after getting a whiff of Boozer's underarm.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The Sanchez one is awesome. Not quite as funny as his buttfumble, but still great


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dexman PE said:


> The Sanchez one is awesome. Not quite as funny as his buttfumble, but still great




This never gets old...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ it really never does


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My wife's birthday is a couple weeks before xmas, and one year we got her a vacuum and carpet steamcleaner as a combined b-day/xmas gift. She was not happy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

That artist must really like Calvin and Hobbes.

(sigh) Yes, I know.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Canada in ANARCHY!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Colorado beef...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

^ That's pretty dark


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

^MS:had to look for a while but than I shat a brick


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE

Is that Anthony Weiner's ride?


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## csb

csb sees last post was made by Ble...thinks, "I shouldn't click...it's probably just boobs." I was wrong, but not far off.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Yea, I'm more of an ass man.


----------



## blybrook PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> Is that Anthony Weiner's ride?


Only if he's got a ride in AK and was shopping at the Tudor Lowes in Anchorage the other day. Would be a fitting license plate fer him though.


----------



## Road Guy

Some pics from Atlanta Dragon Con.


----------



## Road Guy

Was red 5 the chubby one?


----------



## Road Guy

Lando!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy

Bumble bee in the background


----------



## Road Guy

I think I was really just taking a picture of rambo's girlfriend...


----------



## Road Guy

This is actually my niece...


----------



## Road Guy

No joke on the way home we saw this bat-mobile broken down on I-75 (they already had a tow truck there) but even my kids. Started to sing,, the batmobile broke a wheel and joker got away....


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## roadwreck

Road Guy said:


> No joke on the way home we saw this bat-mobile broken down on I-75 (they already had a tow truck there) but even my kids. Started to sing,, the batmobile broke a wheel and joker got away....


Why is Tony Stark driving the batmobile?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Supe

LOL at Radiohead doughnuts!


----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


>




W... T... F'n... F?


----------



## cement

^ what he said


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W... T... F'n... F?
Click to expand...







cement said:


> ^ what he said


All I know is it's called Japan World Cup 3.

It's pretty freaking random.


----------



## csb

Capt Worley PE said:


>




This looks suspiciously like a binder full of women...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

On a similar note, the new F1 engines are a SICK 1.6L, turbo'd, 600 HP machine... _limited_ to 15,000 RPM. hmy:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> On a similar note, the new F1 engines are a SICK 1.6L, turbo'd, 600 HP machine... _limited_ to 15,000 RPM. hmy:




Yeah, but the current N/A V8's make 750hp+ and are capable of turning 19,000 RPM uncorked (believe they're limited to 18k).

Too much emphasis being placed on the KERS system moving forward


----------



## csb

Capt Worley PE said:


>




Anybody else get a hankerin' for ham?


----------



## Ble_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>




Just felt this needed to go to the top of the page.


----------



## snickerd3

post to get the page done faster


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a similar note, the new F1 engines are a SICK 1.6L, turbo'd, 600 HP machine... _limited_ to 15,000 RPM. hmy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the current N/A V8's make 750hp+ and are capable of turning 19,000 RPM uncorked (believe they're limited to 18k).
Click to expand...



No "yeah, but..." comments. A 1.6L is making 600. That is awesome.  

Chevy's freakin' Aveo has a 1.6L. My dad's VW has a 1.6L and so does his Mini.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> Chevy's freakin' Aveo has a 1.6L. My dad's VW has a 1.6L and so does his Mini.


And without a multi-million dollar sponsored race series wouldn't break the 300hp mark...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## MA_PE

Master slacker said:


>


LOL This one took me a minute.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Down to Boink


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

whoa. That wheel looks as close to perpetual motion as I've seen before.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Wolverine

Road Guy said:


> Some pics from Atlanta Dragon Con.


DUDE! I was right around the corner from you!

I got a gazillion pics, but can't post because I used up all my filespace here and I'm too lazy to do Picasa or something.

Did you see the Busty Darth Vadress? And the Muppet Stormtroopers? How about the Princess Leia SlavegirlGUY? My eyes are still burning.

http://www.accessatlanta.com/s/news/dragoncon/


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

^ all I can see is the text "hookers-blackjack-hookers-blackjack-hot-"

I don't need to see the picture. That made me laugh!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

^^

what percentage of men won't even notice the caption?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There's a caption?


----------



## snickerd3

^what's king kong staring at?


----------



## roadwreck

Dexman PE said:


> There's a caption?


exactly


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck

^^

Even funnier is that the same Guy in the Red Sox jersey is the one responsible for knocking the phone out of the hands of the first woman ( the player is handing the phone back to her here).


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Those bastards burn...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## Road Guy

Capt Worley PE said:


>






thats got to be navy guys.. anyone in the army or marines knows you dont stand that close together when firing..


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


>


that would be me trying to throw a paper while riding a bike period...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Because... ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Holy Sh.., are you kidding me = hung like a tuna can...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy

LOL.....


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


>


so i guess my son is a train then. He'll love that.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck

The Flanders in real life?


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker

Lunch time!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy

Found an old gem while cleaning the basement...


----------



## csb

I love encouraging signs during races. Although, after the first five "Worst Parade Ever" signs, the joke gets old.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## csb

I'm also addicted to GoGo Squeez


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## csb

NOOO


----------



## csb




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## pabelong PE

Road Guy said:


> Found an old gem while cleaning the basement...


Still have my calculator and use it at work. Faster unit conversions than using an app during meetings.

It's probably good that we don't see a lot of clients younger than I am, though...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This church is about an hour's drive west of Colorado Springs...


----------



## chiko

Saw this yesterday in Atlantic city NJ and I left the town


----------



## csb

Dexman PE said:


> This church is about an hour's drive west of Colorado Springs...


Our priest started Mass on Sunday by saying, "If you've been praying for rain, you can stop."


----------



## Ble_PE

csb won't be disappointed:


----------



## csb

DAMNIT


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

Capt Worley PE said:


>




Rant about Everyday Math Curriculum- this is why our country can't compete in education anymore; we're too busy asking BS questions rather than just doing math. I hate EDM. Hate it.


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


>


I'm not standing near Dex. He could spontaneously combust at any moment.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## rktman




----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Math 142.


----------



## ventilator

I had a professor who every time he would say "x is squared" is came out "sexy squares"


----------



## Capt Worley PE

My Math 142 instructor (she was from mainland China) called asymptotes 'ass in potatoes.'


----------



## ventilator

Capt Worley PE said:


> My Math 142 instructor (she was from mainland China) called asymptotes 'ass in potatoes.'


That's pretty good. The other one I remember from school wasn't foreign, just an old southern guy. When he would talk about an electrical "impedances" it always came out "an dem penis"


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

My Instrumentation professor introduced us to the world of thermocouples and had us perform some experiments. These involved having a reference point in ice water. Unfortunately, we were all "hard of hearing" and the professor is from mainland China. The reference point turned out to be "ass water". The first direction from him was "do not drink the ass water". We asked why we couldn't drink the "ass water" among other inappropriate and over-his-head questions.


----------



## csb

Calculus professor was a Chinese man who was fluent in German and then learned English. Impressive as hell that he knew those languages, but very hard to understand his German/Chinese accent.

And that ticket is a bunch of BS. See the flood map in the windshield? Apparently they need the funds to pay for RG's new job.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

One thing I was amazed at in graduate school was all the (I guess you can't really call it racism....nationism?) that existed amongst the different eastern nationalities. Some of the comments the professors made about citizens of other nations kinda took me by surprise.


----------



## ALBin517

Worst professor accent that I experienced was a Chinese guy who'd been in the U.S. for 20 years. But his wife was Chinese, his kids went to Chinese-speaking schools, they went to a Chinese church... the only time he spoke English was when lecturing. So he'd been here 20 years and could not speak the language.

Typical exchange during lecture:

me: "So how does the elevation head compare between Point 1 and Point 2?"

Chinese prof: "Yes"

me: "That's what I thought, thanks."


----------



## Capt Worley PE

My first day of college, first class, first engineering class.

Professor walks in, and in a thick Japanese accents says, "Me been in America, one month." Several folks got up and left right then.

Didn't learn anything from the guy (PASCAL programming...no big loss), but he was an interesting guy. Wife was a concert pianist.


----------



## csb

The college of engineering started having us fill out TA evaluations that were only focused on our ability to understand them. It was a short survey.

I wish other colleges had done that because I had a Russian physics TA who smiled and pointed a lot...and that was it. Our lab reports were keyword searches for her. I'm pretty sure I could have written anything and as long as "mass" and "acceleration" showed up enough, it would work.

Of course, I'd never be able to teach physics lab in Russia.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


>


that bitch!!


----------



## csb

That's what I thought too! And she kinda looks like Kris Kardashian dressed as a painter.


----------



## Road Guy

That's fucking Terrible.. They should post that on CNN and Facebook 24-7 until that cunt is humiliated.... Yeah I used the C- word... She is the epitome if it....


----------



## Master slacker

It's almost as if the woman in the striped shirt next to her is embarrassed / ashamed about what just happened.


----------



## MA_PE

Master slacker said:


> It's almost as if the woman in the striped shirt next to her is embarrassed / ashamed about what just happened.


yeah. she won't even look at (what I assume to be) her friend sitting next to her. What a d-bag. The player threw it towards the group of kids.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Sometimes the kid wins.


----------



## MA_PE

and in that case it looks like the player threw it to the hot chick. Love the response of the guy she's with.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## csb

Master slacker said:


>




That's totally the position I use.


----------



## ALBin517

Back when Bo Jackson was the biggest thing in sports, we were watching Royals/Tigers from the leftfield of the old Tiger Stadium. He hit a homerun into the walkway in front of our section. There must have been 50 people in a pile, trying to get the ball. Finally a huge guy came out of the pile, hooting and hollering with the ball. He was getting high fives from his friends as everybody went back to their seats. The crowd was soon totally dispersed except for a boy of about nine years old, laying there wailing and holding his wrist. The usher went over and grilled the guy with the ball. We couldn’t hear from where we were but he was shaking his head as if he’d got the ball fair and square.



MA_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost as if the woman in the striped shirt next to her is embarrassed / ashamed about what just happened.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. she won't even look at (what I assume to be) her friend sitting next to her. What a d-bag. The player threw it towards the group of kids.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolverine

Prolly belongs in the "Politics" thread, but I'm throwing it out there anyway:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

I have some IRL public girl Fudgey pics... no skin... but they may be too disgusting to share...

VOTE - Yay or Nay


----------



## csb

I'd also do coke and run away from home if they named me Dalcapone Alpaccino.


----------



## cement

Master slacker said:


> I have some IRL public girl Fudgey pics... no skin... but they may be too disgusting to share...
> 
> VOTE - Yay or Nay


perhaps in the disturbing photo thread?


----------



## Master slacker

Not a bad idea!


----------



## MA_PE

Master slacker said:


> Not a bad idea!


wrong. it is a bad idea.


----------



## Master slacker

Yeah, it probably was. If nothing else, it was pretty... _sh*tty_.

:brick:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Wolverine said:


> Prolly belongs in the "Politics" thread, but I'm throwing it out there anyway:


Yeah, first thing I thought, too.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

Pow pow power...OW OW OW


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dark Knight

These dudes take the actively caring concept a little too far...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## wilheldp_PE

I laughed the hardest at the end with the Russian subtitles.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

And now for the government is shut down edition:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy

I stole this from one of y'all's FB page this am


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


>




That's awesome.

Well, now that I think about it, that one looks a little familiar. Now where did I see that before?



Master slacker said:


> And now for the government is shut down edition:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

In my defense, yours doesn't appear for me. Not a redex, just an icon.


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## MA_PE

^ those two belong in the creepy photo thread


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## snickerd3

why all the nicholas cage hate???


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> why all the nicholas cage hate???




It isn't hate! It's an homage to the man who either whispers or screams.


----------



## Boomer01 PE




----------



## rktman

So true Boomer!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE

Creepy or funny?


----------



## csb

I take back everything I've said to you. Keep posting boobs if this is the alternative.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

csb said:


> I take back everything I've said to you. Keep posting boobs if this is the alternative.




There's a video too! Go ahead - I double-dog dare you to watch it.......

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itoOvxYW5E8


----------



## csb

It looks like the standard seat, while featuring an increased psi, also spreads the cheeks.

Get NCEES on the phone...I think I have a construction depth question to bounce off of them.


----------



## Master slacker

csb said:


> It looks like the standard seat, while featuring an increased psi, also *spreads the cheeks*.




uke:

Where's the down vote button?


----------



## csb

"For this reason, GJTC engineers..."

Yet another reason I didn't go into mechanical engineering. There's that slight chance you might end up as a giant toilet engineer.


----------



## Road Guy

sad but a true need for 'merica


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dark Knight

csb said:


> I take back everything I've said to you. Keep posting boobs if this is the alternative.




Second that.

C'mon man!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## rktman




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


what did I miss here?


----------



## FLBuff PE

George RR Martin in the background


----------



## FLBuff PE

Master slacker said:


>


Looks like she could use the right just as proficiently as the left...wait, you meant left-handed?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


>


This was my reaction to the Scarlett pic too...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Mike in Gastonia said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take back everything I've said to you. Keep posting boobs if this is the alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a video too! Go ahead - I double-dog dare you to watch it.......
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itoOvxYW5E8
Click to expand...



Awesome! Since I went out and searched for that, the all-knowing, ever present GoogleGods, are putting ads for toilet seats on every web page I visit now.......... not cool.


----------



## Master slacker

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take back everything I've said to you. Keep posting boobs if this is the alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a video too! Go ahead - I double-dog dare you to watch it.......
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itoOvxYW5E8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! Since I went out and searched for that, the all-knowing, ever present GoogleGods, are putting *ads for toilet seats on every web page I visit now.......... not cool.*
Click to expand...

But a relief for sure, amirite?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take back everything I've said to you. Keep posting boobs if this is the alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a video too! Go ahead - I double-dog dare you to watch it.......
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itoOvxYW5E8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! Since I went out and searched for that, the all-knowing, ever present GoogleGods, are putting *ads for toilet seats on every web page I visit now.......... not cool.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a relief for sure, amirite?
Click to expand...

Especially if you're down in the dumps.


----------



## goodal

I drove up behind this in town today. I stalked them long enough to snap a pic.View attachment 5979


----------



## csb

Tupperware?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

so instead of $2.75 each for the big and little red vags. I can both for $6

and similarly

instead of $3.50 each for the big and little green vags, I can both for $8

wot a deal!


----------



## cement

Capt Worley PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take back everything I've said to you. Keep posting boobs if this is the alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a video too! Go ahead - I double-dog dare you to watch it.......
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itoOvxYW5E8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! Since I went out and searched for that, the all-knowing, ever present GoogleGods, are putting *ads for toilet seats on every web page I visit now.......... not cool.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a relief for sure, amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially if you're down in the dumps.
Click to expand...

What a bunch of crap!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Master slacker said:


>




If I had an ass like that, I would dress similarly.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

wilheldp_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had an ass like that, I would dress similarly.
Click to expand...

I'd post a "buns of steel video" ad for you, but then I'd have those ads pop up everywhere I go. Maybe that would be better than the toilet seat ads!


----------



## csb

MIG's about to have a very special meeting with his boss...


----------



## roadwreck

csb said:


> MIG's about to have a very special meeting with his boss...


I still think I'd prefer that to Wilheld's meeting with Chris Hansen.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

roadwreck said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> MIG's about to have a very special meeting with his boss...
> 
> 
> 
> I still think I'd prefer that to Wilheld's meeting with Chris Hansen.
Click to expand...



The hell? Why I gotta meet with Chris Hansen?


----------



## Master slacker

wilheldp_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> MIG's about to have a very special meeting with his boss...
> 
> 
> 
> I still think I'd prefer that to Wilheld's meeting with Chris Hansen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The hell? Why I gotta meet with Chris Hansen?
Click to expand...







wilheldp_PE said:


> If I had an ass like that, I would dress similarly.




Because if you had an ass like that, you'd be in jail...


----------



## roadwreck

wilheldp_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> MIG's about to have a very special meeting with his boss...
> 
> 
> 
> I still think I'd prefer that to Wilheld's meeting with Chris Hansen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The hell? Why I gotta meet with Chris Hansen?
Click to expand...

for checking out the 14 year old.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I wasn't aware we had her ID. If she is underage, which looks worse: The girl for going out dressed like that, or the parent(s) that allowed it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> I wasn't aware we had her ID. If she is underage, which looks worse: The girl for going out dressed like that, or the parent(s) that allowed it?




Definitely not dat azz!

As Sheriff Buford T Justice said, "You can think it. Just dooon't do it."


----------



## MetsFan

It's fake, no need to worry.


----------



## csb

I'm sure putting the shorts on made it much better. In the words of my mother, "Those shorts make you look like a slut."

Real June Cleaver, my mother.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

^Krak would ride that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> MIG's about to have a very special meeting with his boss...
> 
> 
> 
> I still think I'd prefer that to Wilheld's meeting with Chris Hansen.
Click to expand...



He just wanted to be her friend.


----------



## Wolverine

Almost had a very bad day:


----------



## Sapper PE LS




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## mudpuppy

Sapper said:


>




If you haven't yet seen it, you should watch the followup about this on Jimmy Kimmel.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dangit! I wanted to play BEER pong!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Flyer_PE

^General aviation summarized in one simple diagram.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

Capt Worley PE said:


>




And now my brain hurts.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This is another one of those:


----------



## Supe

^^^ That one always f's me up. The train one I can switch at will.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I've only been able to switch the girl once. And now she always spins clockwise (as looking from above). I was told that the direction of her spin has something to do with which side of the brain is dominant.


----------



## csb

I can't get her to switch.


----------



## cement

I don't want her to switch.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'd prefer her to stop.


----------



## IlPadrino

For men, I'm sure it's a breast thing. Something about which side of the brain sees the left or right breast first. Or something like that.

To make her switch, focus on when the leg goes behind the body - then tell yourself it's really in front of the body.


----------



## csb

I GOT HER TO SWITCH! Not like teams or anything. I had to focus on her straight foot which just goes left right left right to get it to switch. Good gosh. What's my charge number for this one?


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE

Lucky bear...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

Ha. Doesn't even phase the kid playing video games in the back of the room


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


>


And you think my version of the Camaro is impractical as a daily driver, the Z28 is nothing more than a track car.


----------



## Master slacker

I never said it was impractical, did I? :dunno: 

Either way, if I had the money, I'd totally rock that as a daily driver. I just wish manufacturers would produce more "stripper" cars with lower prices. I haven't had a daily car with A/C, power windows, or more than two speakers in over six years.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think my version of the Camaro is impractical as a daily driver, the Z28 is nothing more than a track car.
Click to expand...



AHEM.....7:19.63


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The Camaro has a back seat...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Dexman PE said:


> The Camaro has a back seat...


Sort of.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Sapper said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Camaro has a back seat...
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of.
Click to expand...

Yeah, in a cursoy sort of 'stick something back their so the insurance guys think its a four seater, HAHAHA,' sort of way.

I love the C6. Best 'vette ever, IMHO.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

W... T... F...


----------



## Road Guy

Wrong.....


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## MA_PE

MS: I see you found what you were searching for online. All set for halloween now?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I can't see ms's post, and I think I am glad for that.


----------



## Ble_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> I can't see ms's post, and I think I am glad for that.




The important thing is can you see mine?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Yes, yes I can.


----------



## csb




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Weavs33

^^^ awesome, i want that Jeep now


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

wow. those are some pretty bad wrecks. Especially the chick singing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

^whoopsy...for the boat one


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Flight patterns


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Damn, I got a bunch of red x's...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## goodal

Love the Linked In one. I'm on it but have not found a use for it, except maybe to find your next job.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

Saddest gif ever, CW.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

csb said:


> Saddest gif ever, CW.




In a sweet way.

Life is magic and tragic, not necessarily in equal proportions. Hopefully, like the gif, we will all find a life love that lasts even beyond life.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I had no idea....


----------



## csb




----------



## Dark Knight

Capt Worley PE said:


>




My apologies for being an old school/antiquate/boring person with no sense of humor CW, but did not find that funny.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dark Knight said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies for being an old school/antiquate/boring person with no sense of humor CW, but did not find that funny.
Click to expand...



Not all pics in here are funny. Bouncing bewbs are a case in point

I thought it was a rather sweet look at the highs and lows life sends all of us. I guess the way you look at it depends on your frame of mind. I took it as a love perseveres through all type of message.


----------



## MetsFan

^^It wasn't a funny, but I liked it. It reminded me of the UP opening and this David Crowder music video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8cAU475dQo


----------



## csb




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## csb

^ I just got dizzy watching that.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Master slacker said:


>




Ummm, if that's supposed to be an eye exam, he's doing it wrong.......


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


>


Apparently the neighbors chipped in and got the kid some more pumpkins.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

Capt Worley PE said:


>




Now they can open the road!


----------



## Master slacker

Happy furry Friday!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

F'ing... creepy...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Posts are from Florida. It all makes sense now...


----------



## roadwreck

That doll was the next logical step once the humane society confiscated all her cats.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## csb

DAMMIT, people! We have a CREEPY picture thread for that shit!


----------



## Master slacker

csb said:


> DAMMIT, people! We have a CREEPY picture thread for that shit!


I was busy


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Black to the fuschia.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Polly want a cracker?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Posting again... just because...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

For anyone interested, her name is Rachel Williams and she has some very nice photos out there on the interwebs...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE

^ Station wagons &gt;&gt;&gt; SUVs


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


>


my knees hurt just from watching



Master slacker said:


>


at first look I so thought that was a dog!!



Master slacker said:


>


passenger side airbags?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

snickerd3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my knees hurt just from watching
Click to expand...



Why? It's on natural grass, that's no biggie at all. On turf that wouldn't be much fun.


----------



## csb

HA HA HA! I don't know why Bill Clinton's appearance cracks me up so much, but it does.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


A guy that worked for local power company had a heart attack and died one night at work after hours in a conference room. They were able to determine the time of death because in the security video the light in the conference just turned off due the lack of movement and never came back on.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE

I know which one is the evil one....


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

In high school I wore a lot of men's clothing (it was the 90s and all girls wore a lot of men's clothing). I owned a pair of sansabelt pants, but I don't remember the XL snack sack.

Oh, and Imma take your grandpa's style since 1996.


----------



## Judowolf PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> I know which one is the evil one....


I'm guessing the one not flippin off the camera, looks like she put her sister up to it...look at that evil look on her face


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Then not than


----------



## snickerd3

Judowolf PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know which one is the evil one....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the one not flippin off the camera, looks like she put her sister up to it...look at that evil look on her face
Click to expand...

my computer glitched and didn't post my reply...that's the one I picked too.


----------



## MA_PE

Ship Wreck said:


> Then not than


I get it now.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Arrested while on acid


----------



## Master slacker

Welcome to page 172.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Why does he suck at math?

Aliens.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## cement

^ thanks!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

cement said:


> ^ thanks!




You might as well go home now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

1 GB hard drive from 1981 (est. pricetag $80,000+) next to a currrent 1 GB drive:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ My 8GB microSD card in my phone is about 1/3rd the size of the one the person is holding


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Nice...now there's a hole in the pool.



Capt Worley PE said:


>


Wow I'll bet that took like a year to make.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...now there's a hole in the pool.
Click to expand...



Doubtful. Bullets fired into water only travel at "lethal" speeds for the first 5-8 feet. After that, they just fall to the bottom. Mythbusters did this experiment: http://kwc.org/mythbusters/2005/07/mythbusters_bulletproof_water.html


----------



## MA_PE

How do you know it's not a 48 in. round inflatable pool?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ They typically don't have tilework at the waterline.


----------



## MetsFan

Capt Worley PE said:


>




I'm going to try this at home. I'll post back my results in a year.


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ They typically don't have tilework at the waterline.


could be a decorative pattern preinted on the top of the vinyl wall.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

MetsFan said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try this at home. I'll post back my results in a year.
Click to expand...





Not that we have trees here. Or anything like warmth. I do kinda like the Mets though.


----------



## Master slacker

Alright... let's do this... GO!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Let's slide into 173


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Time to take a break. More later


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


> But, I love Goldens.


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> 1 GB hard drive from 1981 (est. pricetag $80,000+) next to a currrent 1 GB drive:


That is pretty profound.



Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ My 8GB microSD card in my phone is about 1/3rd the size of the one the person is holding


Yours didn't come with a 30GB?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mine didnt have one. Im using the 8GB one from my last phone.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

This one gets me every time.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> This one gets me every time.


Yup. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Master slacker said:


>




Someone is never posting here ever again...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


>




Dayum!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-C7VgZaIMm5E/UoBnOIxZnoI/AAAAAAABA5g/z5HlWV7sOOc/w506-h284/13%2B-%2B1

Pay attention to the bow.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-C7VgZaIMm5E/UoBnOIxZnoI/AAAAAAABA5g/z5HlWV7sOOc/w506-h284/13%2B-%2B1
> 
> Pay attention to the bow.


bow?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-C7VgZaIMm5E/UoBnOIxZnoI/AAAAAAABA5g/z5HlWV7sOOc/w506-h284/13%2B-%2B1
> 
> Pay attention to the bow.
> 
> 
> 
> bow?
Click to expand...

Watch the front when it inflates...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-C7VgZaIMm5E/UoBnOIxZnoI/AAAAAAABA5g/z5HlWV7sOOc/w506-h284/13%2B-%2B1
> 
> Pay attention to the bow.
> 
> 
> 
> bow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the front when it inflates...
Click to expand...

Only thing that seemed off was the fact that the innertubes to the right near the end started falling before anything over there was touched.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-C7VgZaIMm5E/UoBnOIxZnoI/AAAAAAABA5g/z5HlWV7sOOc/w506-h284/13%2B-%2B1
> 
> Pay attention to the bow.
> 
> 
> 
> bow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the front when it inflates...
Click to expand...

I was reading it like "bow and arrow" and not "the bow of the boat" What am I supposed to see there, it's pretty fast.....unlike all the MS gifs that slow the crap out of my computer and make the page take forever to load.


----------



## roadwreck

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-C7VgZaIMm5E/UoBnOIxZnoI/AAAAAAABA5g/z5HlWV7sOOc/w506-h284/13%2B-%2B1
> 
> Pay attention to the bow.
> 
> 
> 
> bow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the front when it inflates...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading it like "bow and arrow" and not "the bow of the boat" What am I supposed to see there, it's pretty fast.....unlike all the MS gifs that slow the crap out of my computer and make the page take forever to load.
Click to expand...

I read it that way at first too. It took looking for a bow and arrow a few times to figure out I was supposed to be looking at the bow of the boat. Although, on a boat like that how do you know we aren't looking at the stern? 

I assume we are looking for the person being catapulted across two isles? :dunno:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-C7VgZaIMm5E/UoBnOIxZnoI/AAAAAAABA5g/z5HlWV7sOOc/w506-h284/13%2B-%2B1
> 
> Pay attention to the bow.
> 
> 
> 
> bow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the front when it inflates...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading it like "bow and arrow" and not "the bow of the boat" What am I supposed to see there, it's pretty fast.....unlike all the MS gifs that slow the crap out of my computer and make the page take forever to load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it that way at first too. It took looking for a bow and arrow a few times to figure out I was supposed to be looking at the bow of the boat. Although, on a boat like that how do you know we aren't looking at the stern?
> 
> I assume we are looking for the person being catapulted across two isles? :dunno:
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## IlPadrino

^ These landlubbers wouldn't know a bow if it hit 'em square in the chest.

Which reminds me of a crusty Warrant Officer I met as a Midshipman. He told we there were three things he hated in life: calm seas, the sight of land of radar... and I can't remember the third thing. Maybe it was his ex-wife!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

IlPadrino said:


> ^ These landlubbers wouldn't know a bow if it hit 'em square in the chest.
> 
> Which reminds me of a crusty Warrant Officer I met as a Midshipman. He told we there were three things he hated in life: calm seas, the sight of land of radar... and I can't remember the third thing. Maybe it was his ex-wife!




I was in engineering school (mid eighties) with a bunch of ex nuke bubbleheads, all fast attack guys. I loved the Subie stories.

Also was lucky enough to have a few professors who were WWII Navy guys. One always started his salty tails with "In the engine room..."

Which reminds me, you remember the difference between a Navy story and a fairy tale, doncha?


----------



## IlPadrino

Capt Worley PE said:


> Which reminds me, you remember the difference between a Navy story and a fairy tale, doncha?




I don't... (waiting for it).


----------



## Capt Worley PE

IlPadrino said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me, you remember the difference between a Navy story and a fairy tale, doncha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't... (waiting for it).
Click to expand...



A fairy tale begins, "Once upon a time," and a Navy story begins, "So, no sh!t, there I was..."


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

This is how I do it...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


good for her. who is the second guy helping?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good for her. who is the second guy helping?
Click to expand...



I'm gonna say her.


----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good for her. who is the second guy helping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna say her.
Click to expand...

Don't think so, looks like the 2nd person is whoever dropped off perp #1.

That said, I'm pretty sure this is fake.


----------



## MA_PE

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good for her. who is the second guy helping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna say her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think so, looks like the 2nd person is whoever dropped off perp #1.
> 
> That said, I'm pretty sure this is fake.
Click to expand...

that's what raised my question. They are both wearing helmets. don't know about the fake part though. Would be nice to see the "rest of the story"


----------



## roadwreck

MA_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good for her. who is the second guy helping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna say her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think so, looks like the 2nd person is whoever dropped off perp #1.
> 
> That said, I'm pretty sure this is fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's what raised my question. They are both wearing helmets. don't know about the fake part though. Would be nice to see the "rest of the story"
Click to expand...

The wrestler style antics conveniently obscured by the grill make me think this is a set up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good for her. who is the second guy helping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna say her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think so, looks like the 2nd person is whoever dropped off perp #1.
> 
> That said, I'm pretty sure this is fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's what raised my question. They are both wearing helmets. don't know about the fake part though. Would be nice to see the "rest of the story"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wrestler style antics conveniently obscured by the grill make me think this is a set up.
Click to expand...



It came from an MMA forum, so probably fake MMA antics.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Especially since the woman goes, tug...tug...flying knee attack...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Pree-cisely!


----------



## MA_PE

Are you saying people stage MMA antics?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Senator, I'm going to have to invoke my fifth amendment rights.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Boomer01 PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

Gratuitous booby post:


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## mudpuppy

Capt Worley PE said:


>



Wow, that's sweet! I want one.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


wow. well that video will certainly help the failure investigation.



mudpuppy said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's sweet! I want one.
Click to expand...

I give up. what is it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. well that video will certainly help the failure investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that's sweet! I want one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give up. what is it?
Click to expand...



It's a CD mounted in between the output poles of a very high voltage transformer. I think the 9v battery is powering a motor that is spinning the CD.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MetsFan

wilheldp_PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's sweet! I want one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give up. what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a CD mounted in between the output poles of a very high voltage transformer. I think the 9v battery is powering a motor that is spinning the CD.
Click to expand...



Yes, but what is it doing to the cd? Is it erasing the data layer?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Supe

As the antithesis of band geeks, I had no idea that was how a trumpet worked.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;--- played trumpet in the highschool concert band.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

MetsFan said:


> Yes, but what is it doing to the cd? Is it erasing the data layer?


The data layer on a CD is metallic. The HV transformer is arcing and consuming that layer because it's the path of least resistance.


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> &lt;--- played trumpet in the highschool concert band.




&lt;--- was a tromboner. :woot:


----------



## Dleg

^heheh. He said tromboner.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

some shuold have put that drunk ass in a cab


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


>


so that is how they make peeps


----------



## snickerd3

on a serious note...what are they really doing with those chicks...sorting them for sale?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^That's my guess.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

When I think of CW, I think of Dale Gribble. In fact, the BNL song "Jump in Line" makes me think of a couple of politics threads around this place.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## JMT

Capt Worley PE said:


>




I hope he fought this ticket!

It says the violation date was 9-13-17 but the date on the bottom is September 17, 2013. Any reasonable judge would throw that ticket out; unless they also have a time machine.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


move this to the creepy photo thread.


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Capt finally posts a picture of himself, although I'd be curious when you upgraded to that phone...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Took me a moment to figure this one out.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt finally posts a picture of himself, although I'd be curious when you upgraded to that phone...
Click to expand...



That's not me. My phone has a crank on the side.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ That's why I asked about the upgraded phone...


----------



## mrt406

Capt Worley PE said:


>






LOL.... this popped up on their website within the last week:

http://www.cellularsol.co.uk/news/press-release


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

wth?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


I hate you now.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Road Guy

[SIZE=medium]Folks, I love the boobie pics, I really do, But I have had a lot of request to split this thread into one SFW and one NSFW .. So this thread will become the one safe for work and I will create another Funny Pic Thread- scantly clad allowed (or something)[/SIZE]

No need to go in and change any old pics, this will be from this point forward...


----------



## blybrook PE

Road Guy said:


> [SIZE= 8px]Folks, I love the boobie pics, I really do, But I have had a lot of request to split this thread into one SFW and one NSFW .. So this thread will become the one safe for work and I will create another Funny Pic Thread- scantly clad allowed (or something)[/SIZE]
> 
> No need to go in and change any old pics, this will be from this point forward...


Just a question, but since this thread is already bordering nsfw, shouldn't it remain that way? Or are the pics going to be moved to the new thread?

Just curious why we'd make more work for the admin team in trying to clean up this thread instead of just creating a sfw thread and starting anew.

Maybe I'm looking at it all wrong though.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy

yeah probably right, ill change them..


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

^ My mother-in-law went off at Thanksgiving about a thing she saw on Dr. Oz called "squishing" (I think that's what it's called). It's where people pay obese women to sit on them. I'm waiting for the awkward bukkake discussion.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Show her the gummi bears picture (if you don't remember it, image search at home).


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## ktulu

^ Damn.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


I did something similar to a P-51 RC plane that I built, minus the flying it at myself.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Weavs33

Capt Worley PE said:


>


this is hilarious


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

What? No treadmill?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

3


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Time to go.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Anyone want to watch Top Gun with me?


----------



## Master slacker

Sic balls!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Road Guy

I was thinking the same thing

I am sure they need some type of legislation in place before they can "deliver"

To protect their packages


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## csb

Flyer_PE said:


>




I don't think this would work near Deer Creek, Colorado. http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/eastern-plains/town-of-deer-trail-considering-hunting-licenses-for-unmanned-aerial-vehicles-bounties-for-drones


----------



## MetsFan

What's on her mind?


----------



## snickerd3

^that needs to go in the creepy pic thread


----------



## csb




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## guitarjamman




----------



## bradlelf




----------



## Capt Worley PE

If you laugh...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

Maybe they have a lisp...21th.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

csb said:


> Maybe they have a lisp...21th.




You sayin' I need a sensitivity class?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

In case you were wondering about her "sensible portion sizes"

http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2011/02/denver-area_woman_gabi_jones_s.php

WARNING- Includes a word that is not so safe for work, but pretty mild


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

NJmike said:


>




That's ms at the last Bug-In.


----------



## Master slacker

I wish I had a 15 window.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## chiko

my boss and me


----------



## Master slacker

BOOM!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker

W... T... F...?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

Damnit, Sandra Bullock! This is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Am I going to hell for this one?


----------



## Master slacker

If looks could kill...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

http://www.today.com/news/first-lady-not-peeved-says-photographer-who-caught-obama-selfie-2D11723566


----------



## snickerd3

I'm just polticin' I swear.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker

“Her stern look was captured by chance,” he said.

For at least six pictures? Come now...

Oh...

And second, the first lady wasn’t _*as*_ annoyed as she looked.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE

that's my house.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MA_PE

I don't know what's more strange...her outfit or the two additional legs she has.


----------



## goodal

^Just her


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Capt Worley PE said:


>


----------



## matt267 PE

^^ haha I love the "duck lips."


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## csb

Master slacker said:


>




Ooh, this is that crazy Jesus Camp movie.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

:appl:

LOL! We found that picture and printed it and put it in a frame for a co-worker's desk. As a joke to tell her we found her a date for the Xmas party. Since then, the picture now travels to other people's desks at random intervals.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Some people shouldn't work with heavy equipment.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Gotta post this again.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

My great city's mayor...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Wanna watch a movie with me?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

And I'm spent. Whew!

edit: and I made a run on page 183. :woot:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE

Can you post pics from tapatalk app?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Not funny, but 450 HP of AWESOME!  :thumbs:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## matt267 PE

^ how does he blow his nose?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

^ He did it all to get the ladies!!


----------



## csb

His mom is going to be PISSED when she sees what he did with the shower curtain rings!


----------



## snickerd3

damn can't see it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Looks like he tripped and fell face-first into the junk drawer in the kitchen...


----------



## goodal

I feel so sorry for people like that. He thinks that being different will make him happy, but he will never be able to find happiness in the places he's looking.


----------



## csb




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

^ just livin' the dream.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck

Map of the weirdest sex laws in the US.

Sorry ladies, no more than six dildos are allowed if you live in Texas. VT, I'm not sure if that includes large rubber fists.


----------



## AggieELEN

This thread is amazing


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## rktman

NJMike, the elf crap is border line disturbing/creepy pic material.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


>


^ backside

v frontside


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## csb

Did I miss the treadmill in that gif?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Awesome!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MA_PE

[No message]


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE

NJmike PE said:


>




That really needs to be a GIF showing the guy hitting the ice with his face.


----------



## NJmike PE

^^^ agreed


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Master slacker

wilheldp_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really needs to be a GIF showing the guy hitting the ice with his face.
Click to expand...



It's not ice. It's all liquid water, but the pic was snapped just as the walking guy touched it.


----------



## NJmike PE

I love yoga pants


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

^^^^^^^^^NJ family portrait


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Good definition of irony........






Here's a close-up of the plaque:


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

One of my co-workers showed up at the company Xmas party dressed in a similar pink bunny suit...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

He looks like a deranged Easter Bunny...a pink nightmare.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


> He looks like a deranged Easter Bunny...a pink nightmare.


That quote was written on the picture of him wearing it. The picture is posted outside his cube. It also has the original pic above with the inscription, "Who wore it better?"


----------



## blybrook PE

Cooking gets you laid...


----------



## MA_PE

Absolutely. Girls: The way to man's heart is through his stomach.


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## csb

I saw that on facebook and loved it. I also enjoyed that I could solve it if I could see all of it.


----------



## Supe

#shouldhavelistenedtotheFOILlesson


----------



## MetsFan

csb said:


> I saw that on facebook and loved it. I also enjoyed that I could solve it if I could see all of it.




Haha, I'm glad I wasn't the only one trying to solve it.


----------



## Master slacker

Ummm... you *can* solve the first problem without seeing the other functions...

3 - 5x


----------



## goodal

Hilarious!! I made sure I could solve it too. Just trying to keep the old brain workin'.


----------



## csb

Master slacker said:


> Ummm... you *can* solve the first problem without seeing the other functions...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - 5x




I meant the entire page.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


>


:blink:


----------



## snickerd3

smart bird


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

Alright, let's do this:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/TvMte8Q.gif


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

whew!


----------



## goodal

nice run.


----------



## Master slacker

It's always good to run a page.


----------



## civengPE




----------



## civengPE




----------



## civengPE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## goodal

^ Crap I hate that. It will ruin an otherwise perfectly good day.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

Let cyclists know how you really feel when you pass.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


>


HFS, I almost fell off my chair laughing. Good one MS


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Probably Creepy Photo Thread material, but I had a good laugh:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=PUKMUZ4tlJg


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ Not till 11:30.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


>


Those were the good old days


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## roadwreck

NJmike PE said:


>






That reminds me of this "Fun Fact" from the golden globes


----------



## NJmike PE

roadwreck said:


> That reminds me of this "Fun Fact" from the golden globes






They really posted that as a fun fact?


----------



## snickerd3

^yep.


----------



## NJmike PE

it's a little bit of a buzz kill, no?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Unless you are a researcher raking in bo-coop dinero federales for research on Parkinson's it is.


----------



## csb

Only on the online part.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## NJmike PE

I :wub: yoga pants


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> I :wub: yoga pants


i bet you would say otherwise if it was a 400 # person wearing them...


----------



## NJmike PE

^true


----------



## Master slacker

I still ,Ike yoga panes. The ass May suck but the pants Rick


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>




It almost looks like he forgot to say: "here, hold my beer."


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dark Knight

^^^^^^Not funny....but beautiful. Well done Sir.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


This is crazy, and kinda hot too.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Not so funny backstory: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/08/danielle-zimmerman_n_4562913.html


----------



## Capt Worley PE

NJmike PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is crazy, and kinda hot too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


>


:lmao:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

Udden udden...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## matt267 PE

^ he didn't overthrow anyone. His receivers under ran.


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


>




:huh:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :huh:
Click to expand...



It is the continental chicken.


----------



## Master slacker

That's a big cock!


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


>


Can anyone name this movie without Googling the tagline? I know I can...


----------



## NJmike PE

Wolf man has nards


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>


Chuck Norris would have killed the snake with only a stare


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


>


Fail! No outlet in the tank. It should have an orifice.


----------



## humner

matt267 said:


>


had a mouse climb into my hot tub control box. Crossed the heater lines. Similar expression on its face. Had to replace heater and computer. I have a cage around it now.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE

NJmike PE said:


>




Hoth? They shoulda called it Coldth, amirite?


----------



## Road Guy

How many things can you find wrong in this pic -


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## blybrook PE

Road Guy said:


> How many things can you find wrong in this pic -


Not a one. Looks like a standard warmup game at +10*F after a couple weeks at -40*.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## knight1fox3

FTW.....


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> FTW.....


and now I'm hungry


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

knight1fox3 said:


> FTW.....




uke:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Right? who would spoil perfectly good bacon with sour cream?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ya, I could also do w/o the sour cream. But that bacon taco shell looks fantastic! Next challenge Dex! LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My wife and kids love sour cream. Stuff makes me gag.


----------



## TESTY

LOL. I'd make a half circle shaped burger, with cheese, avocado, tomato, saute'd mushrooms...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Love sour cream, bacon I could take or especially leave.


----------



## knight1fox3

VTEnviro said:


> bacon I could take or especially leave.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## engineergurl

The water slide park is closed  and the Bee Gees look happy about it...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

http://www.fitsnews.com/2014/01/30/jim-cantores-bum-rusher-weep-future/


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## NJmike PE

^ wow.... :whipping:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE

^awesome


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^It was a real PITA


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Sounds like a real shitstorm.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Too soon?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Too soon?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

What kind of job can one get with a womens studies deree other than teach womens studies to other dillutional people that think they can get ajob with such a degree? As an elective I totally get that subject but as a major...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> *What kind of job can one get with a womens studies deree* other than teach womens studies to other dillutional people that think they can get ajob with such a degree?




Apparently as a bartender at a local restaurant.


----------



## MA_PE

I believe that a lot of bartenders study women.


----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


>


----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What kind of job can one get with a womens studies deree* other than teach womens studies to other dillutional people that think they can get ajob with such a degree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently as a bartender at a local restaurant.
Click to expand...







MA_PE said:


> I believe that a lot of bartenders study women.


touche.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## snickerd3

^ I can be like that sometimes.


----------



## Dleg

Capt Worley PE said:


>


LOL. There are probably more than a hundred Master's theses that could be written about this photograph, but probably only in useful fields of study like economics and the re-design of the American high education system to actually produce useful graduates.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## MetsFan

Capt Worley PE said:


>




Reminds me of this


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


>


LMAO!!! This is pretty much every Mon. morning. Especially when it's dark and cold outside. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!! This is pretty much every Mon. morning. Especially when it's dark and cold outside. LOL
Click to expand...

same. actually everyday now. my nights are way off now with #3. I sleep from 2100-2400~0100 hrs; then get her from 0100-0400ish, and then sleep again until 0630~0700 if I'm lucky.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker

As a consolation, this is at the bottom of the page...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I am fairly certain we now have a picture of Fudgey...


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MA_PE

^ that could've been my driveway last night through this afternoon. We ended up with about the foot they predicted.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Flyer_PE

P-51 Mustang: Cadillac of the Sky


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^ I think you meant Packard. Check the engine plate if you don't believe me.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Supe

Flyer_PE said:


> P-51 Mustang: Cadillac of the Sky






I'm still trying to think of a good way to incorporate elements of a P51 paint scheme into the race car without painting the entire thing silver or army green.


----------



## Supe

I should also note that what I really like are the ones with the checkered noses, but that will be a bitch to try to do on the nose of my car because of the shape. I'll probably get a vinyl sign place to make a template and to the best I can.


----------



## Flyer_PE

^Invasion stripes?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

HSD


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

"Ian"


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


>


I spit water through my nose on this one. LMAO! I need this as my desktop wallpaper.....

I picture CW with this face if someone was trying to justify to him how well the Obama administration was doing. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

Ummm I didn't post that not safe for work one.


----------



## NJmike PE

Why is it showing that I did?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

NJmike PE said:


> Why is it showing that I did?




Did you try to post a different image? Sometimes when you try to link an image off another website, they will replace that image with a placeholder saying you were copying from their site. Maybe the site you tried to copy a link from has that NSFW image as their placeholder.


----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike PE said:


> Why is it showing that I did?


Most likely the pic you tried to post had an embedded link to that page / pic and it showed up instead.

Not the first time something like this has happened.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ what they said. And on that note...


----------



## NJmike PE

Anything harmful that I should be aware of


----------



## knight1fox3

^ as long as your AV program is up to date and you have a decent firewall program, you should be fine.


----------



## knight1fox3

Just imagine, 30 years from now people will look at our current PCs with four cores and laugh. Hopefully by then we'll have neural processors.

$5995 = $12,590.10 when adjusted for inflation.


----------



## MA_PE

One must realize that when 360k floopy disks were the norm...10megs was HUGE!


----------



## Master slacker

$5995? Sheeeee-it. With the monitor, my NEW computer cost right at $500.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picture CW with this face if someone was trying to justify to him how well the Obama administration was doing. LOL
Click to expand...



Nailed it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL. WTH?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Flyer_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


My only problem with these is that she never actually said it and the meme isn't identified as satire.


----------



## csb

Capt Worley PE said:


>






Huh...I was expecting Dick Cheney until I read the legend.


----------



## knight1fox3

Only one pirate?!?!


----------



## csb

Rhode Island is the size of my house. They can't produce that much mayhem, can they?


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ That's not funny. That's just mean.


----------



## NJmike PE

Agreed


----------



## snickerd3

hey this is the safe for work funny pic thread....


----------



## blybrook PE

snickerd3 said:


> hey this is the safe for work funny pic thread....


No its not. This one stayed nsfw and another was going to be created. I asked about it since there was a lot of nsfw material here that woulda needed to get moved to the new thread had it gone through.


----------



## snickerd3

nope you are wrong ;-)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=22466&amp;p=7076261 

this is the one for that sort of stuff


----------



## snickerd3

no one has used it yet so it got lost.


----------



## blybrook PE

Snick,

Go look at page 178, in particular posts 8887, 8888 and 8890. Unless I'm misreading the direction of 8890; this thread is still the nsfw thread, the other has yet to be utilized for work safe.


----------



## Road Guy

We tried it and it didn't catch on.. Let me think of a new plan....


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Flyer_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only problem with these is that she never actually said it and the meme isn't identified as satire.
Click to expand...

I would think the lower right corner would have tripped your satire warning system.


----------



## Flyer_PE

^My satire warning - yes. Sadly, there are a lot of people out there that seem to have that warning disabled. I keep seeing articles from the Daily Currant and The Onion repeated as real news. Between people being dumb enough to believe these stories are real and the morons in power doing dumb enough things to make the satire credible, I'm not sure which part bothers me more.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Flyer_PE said:


> ^My satire warning - yes. Sadly, there are a lot of people out there that seem to have that warning disabled. I keep seeing articles from the Daily Currant and The Onion repeated as real news. Between people being dumb enough to believe these stories are real and the morons in power doing dumb enough things to make the satire credible, I'm not sure which part bothers me more.




Truth has been spoken. I weep for humanity....... I can't argue with anything you said. And that's sad........


----------



## Master slacker

The National Enquirer has been around forever. People who read print know and understand the fakeness. Now that it's in digital form (The Onion), the digital people take it as the gospel and don't quite understand how to differentiate fake from real.


----------



## MA_PE

Are you saying the National Enquirer prints fake stories? I have an inquiring mind and I want to know.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

You have to admit that it DOES sound like the type of thing she'd say.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Are you saying the National Enquirer prints fake stories? I have an inquiring mind and I want to know.




I like the Weekly World News better. Where else can I get info on Aliens meeting with heads of state, Batboy, and B-24 bombers found on the moon?


----------



## MA_PE

Not to mention outstanding commentary in My America by Ed Anger

I was always kinda partial to Page 5.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I forgot all about Ed!

Is that paper still around? I haven't seen it in the checkout lanes for quite a while.


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ It's now called MSNBC.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


> You have to admit that it DOES sound like the type of thing she'd say.


Any great lie/joke is based in truth.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> I forgot all about Ed!
> 
> Is that paper still around? I haven't seen it in the checkout lanes for quite a while.


I haven't seen it in a long time, but I did used to enjoy it.

Well there you go, "The world's only reliable news"

http://weeklyworldnews.com/


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Just another day at the beach.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot all about Ed!
> 
> Is that paper still around? I haven't seen it in the checkout lanes for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it in a long time, but I did used to enjoy it.
> 
> Well there you go, "The world's only reliable news"
> 
> http://weeklyworldnews.com/
Click to expand...



Batboy is still there!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot all about Ed!
> 
> Is that paper still around? I haven't seen it in the checkout lanes for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it in a long time, but I did used to enjoy it.
> 
> Well there you go, "The world's only reliable news"
> 
> http://weeklyworldnews.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Batboy is still there!
Click to expand...

I LOL when I saw that too.


----------



## knight1fox3

Who's got who?


----------



## TESTY

Master slacker said:


>


Bill Murray actually did this scene and bowled 3 strikes in a row on one film shot.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy

LOL - I might steal that one..


----------



## NJmike PE

http://img.humorsharing.com/media/images/1207/i_funny_crazy_kids_500bf9f508c85.jpg


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## csb

Great. Now they are going to hire some consultant to do the VE study for the next Death Star.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## cement

^ wholly crap. use that for the "caption the picture" contest


----------



## Master slacker

Hahahahahahaahhaaaha post


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be "ANGRY ELF" or "NORTH POLE ELF"
> 
> SOUTH
> 
> fixt
Click to expand...


----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


>




It should be "ANGRY ELF" or "SOUTH POLE ELF"

edit: dammit mike.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


>




This is why there is no safe place to put down a suitcase in a hotel room ever. EVER.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


>




SO MUCH WIN IN ONE PHOTO!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ and with NJ license plates no less! Friend/neighbor of your NJMike? LMAO!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO MUCH WIN IN ONE PHOTO!
Click to expand...

so?


----------



## MA_PE

I used to like to make her laugh. So much of her had a good time.

-Benny Hill


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## snickerd3

mog...Half man half dog

I'm my own best friend


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## knight1fox3

Chuck Norris doesn't call the wrong number. YOU answer the wrong phone! LOL


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


>


something minisnick would do too!!


----------



## knight1fox3

HADOUKEN!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

I was thinking "Kamehameha!"






BTW, Perfect Cell saga FTW!


----------



## csb

Master slacker said:


>


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Fox?


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Fox?


LOL!!! Thought about doing that a few times during the more buggy months. Never actually did though. Or did I?!?! :huh:


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## roadwreck

NJmike PE said:


>


Isn't this DV's sister?


----------



## csb

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=663&amp;p=6983198

From this thread in July 2012- not his sister, but a striking resemblance.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


>


meh, needs bacon

I

I

I

I

v


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Some suggestions to improve speed skating:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Some suggestions to improve speed skating:


good call Kfox


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

gotta love NJ


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> gotta love NJ


why?


----------



## NJmike PE

sure, go and ask that question...


----------



## knight1fox3

I think I need to get this T-shirt:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I think I need to get this T-shirt:


that's awesome!


----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>


Run away!!! Run away!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


>


Horrible plot line though.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Freon

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to get this T-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's awesome!
Click to expand...

I have this shirt! A gift from my daughter


----------



## roadwreck

Bulk order of plastic easter eggs


----------



## knight1fox3

Working on a new project in my computer lab with my Galaxy S4:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Working on a new project in my computer lab with my Galaxy S4:


How do you like the S4? It's by far the best phone I've had.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ best most customizable smart device I've ever owned. Next to the Nexus 7 tablet.


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been interested in the nexus line of tablets for a while but never pulled the trigger, mostly because of money. I really liked the ability to 100% sync it with my phone. Now having a Samsung device I've become torn about a Samsung tablet.


----------



## knight1fox3

Both are prime choices. I prefer the Nexus due to their extremely low price-point compared to other similarly spec'd tablets.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm thinking I treat myself come Christmas time. Whatever I get it will have the 10" display


----------



## NJmike PE

It makes for skyping with out of state family much easier.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## snickerd3

some times they move, sometime they look like troughs


----------



## Dug

Sometimes they look like what I leave in the forest.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

I really like this idea.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Freon

NJmike PE said:


> I really like this idea.


I filled my BIL &amp; sister's car up with packing peanuts during the wedding reception. The hardest pack was making a jumper wire to open and close the sunroof.


----------



## NJmike PE

Freon said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I filled my BIL &amp; sister's car up with packing peanuts during the wedding reception. The hardest pack was making a jumper wire to open and close the sunroof.
Click to expand...

last year for mischief night I toilet papered a coworkers office. This supercedes that idea by far.


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


>


someone did this to my sister for her last birthday


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone did this to my sister for her last birthday
Click to expand...

so is it jell-o or something else?


----------



## snickerd3

yep jello. They used blue colored jello on hers. She was pissed because they used her good stapler.


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> yep jello. They used blue colored jello on hers. She was pissed because they used her good stapler.


red swingline?


----------



## knight1fox3

The hell with you NJ reporter! LOL!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> The hell with you NJ reporter! LOL!!!


THAT, released a rather loud LOL. This is somewhere in south NJ


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ plow drivers would get fired for that here in CO. They have to lift their plows if they are approaching pedestrians.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ plow drivers would get fired for that here in CO. They have to lift their plows if they are approaching pedestrians.




Even if its someone from the media??


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Lumber Jim said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ plow drivers would get fired for that here in CO. They have to lift their plows if they are approaching pedestrians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if its someone from the media??
Click to expand...

yep.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


>




I don't know why, but that's funny as he11.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

^ pwnd. See below.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## blybrook PE

NJmike PE said:


>


Having seen the FULL video on this, it is funny as heck... I would recommend anyone needing a good laugh watch the full thing if it can be found. I just searched for it and came up with this clip a hundred times over, not the full 15 minute video. I will warn anyone watching it that it is NSFW due to the F bomb.


----------



## ventilator

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ pwnd. See below.


Guy on the right is cheating, his boat is off the grid. I remember pulling that trick in elementary school.


----------



## knight1fox3

Coffee anyone?


----------



## Road Guy

For our friend


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker

Let's do this...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

haha... wtf?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Capt Worley PE said:


>


this is freaking awesome!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker

NJmike PE said:


>




This... looks... familiar...

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=663&amp;p=7106349


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This... looks... familiar...
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=663&amp;p=7106349
Click to expand...

Damn it!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Here you go CW...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I bet the peeps at the NSA long for the days they were known as the 'no such agency.'


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Perhaps something to make getting around the airport a little more enjoyable?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I would love to see a lady in heels try to ride one of those...


----------



## Master slacker

What, no scythes on the wheels? There goes all my fun in the airport.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker

This is why you sleep on the couch, NJ.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> This is why you sleep on the couch, NJ.


you're probably right. At least I can find some enjoyment there.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## knight1fox3

PRO:


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Here's a summer project for you Dex:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ It has the wrong wheels...


----------



## DVINNY

Might have the wrong wheels..... but that is AWESOME


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


>


i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I posted it with you in mind. I almost posted it in the Weather thread instead...


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE

Too soon?


----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Capt Worley PE




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Flyer_PE

Found it!!


----------



## snickerd3

Flyer_PE said:


>


one of my FILs favorite jokes


----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## humner

I found Waldo, did you?


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck

The only way most of us would stand a chance on Jeopardy!


----------



## roadwreck

What was their first clue?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>


Like most things in the bedroom, it never seems to work out as well as imagined.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Master slacker said:


>




Me likey!!!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Added to bucket list....


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Master slacker

^^^


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


>


epic fail!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Ending with a well executed dismount...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Road Guy

This is the bathroom at winter park....


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


>


I just shared this Mrs NJ. She is notoriously not a fan of arachnids. Yeah, did not go over well.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Sleeping on the couch again?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dleg

knight1fox3 said:


>


We have those spiders where I live. About once a year we'll find one inside our house, and when I do, I leave.

The worst, though - and this is a true story - was when I had one crawl onto my leg while driving my of pickup truck. It's a miracle I didn't crash.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ FTS, I hate spiders.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ no joke. Especially those kind and brown recluse, all that crap. And another reason I'm thankful for WI winters when the temps get -15 deg. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## cement

I got bit on the leg by a spider that left a raised hard disk, looked like 2 nickles stacked, but with fang marks in the center. It took forever to heal.

I stomp those MFs whenever I see them, had an impulse to go ape-shit when I was at the pet store and they were showing the baby tarantulas to a customer...


----------



## snickerd3

Dleg said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have those spiders where I live. About once a year we'll find one inside our house, and when I do, I leave.
> 
> The worst, though - and this is a true story - was when I had one crawl onto my leg while driving my of pickup truck. It's a miracle I didn't crash.
Click to expand...

another reason I don't buy prebagged bananas

I had one, about the size of half dollar, drop down from the vent onto my shoulder as I was washing my hands in the bathroom. It ran across my neck to the other should and down the arm before i could swat it off of me. most likely a little wolf spider...we had a ton of them in the yard and shed that fall.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>


and both are well out of my reach...


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


>


:sucks:


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


>




wait, aren't those two different movies?


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait, aren't those two different movies?
Click to expand...

:facepalm:


----------



## knight1fox3

Mona Lisa painting with paintballs. EPIC


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## NJmike PE

^^^^^ and the continuation of this:


----------



## knight1fox3

And this is what is so great about the internet. You can make any number of EPIC gif images. So here's your WTF gif of the day:

LOL


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE

MetsFan said:


>


how does this even happen?


----------



## MetsFan

NJmike PE said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does this even happen?
Click to expand...

Apparently it t was a ceramic squirrel. The best part isn't even in the picture. She did it because he came back with no beer!

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/12/27/22075945-sc-woman-charged-with-stabbing-husband-with-a-ceramic-squirrel


----------



## NJmike PE

MetsFan said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does this even happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently it t was a ceramic squirrel. The best part isn't even in the picture. She did it because he came back with no beer!
> 
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/12/27/22075945-sc-woman-charged-with-stabbing-husband-with-a-ceramic-squirrel
Click to expand...

I would have been pissed too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And then had the nerve to ask where his sammich was...


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

That train is on the escalator again!


----------



## knight1fox3

A Sound of Music remade to include more action scenes.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


>


was this CSB?


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


>


This would be me trying to run or jog


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL


----------



## MA_PE

I think her head crossed the line so at least she finished


----------



## Supe

I like how the winner was the one in jeans, and everyone else was wearing athletic attire.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> I like how the winner was the one in jeans, and everyone else was wearing athletic attire.


maybe they were pajama jeans?


----------



## roadwreck

snickerd3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be me trying to run or jog
Click to expand...

I've seen this happen to someone before. It was just shy of the finish line of a half marathon. This middle aged guy was approaching the finish line, tripped and went down about 10 feet from the finish. Before he went down he had been running with no obvious issues, but now that he was down his legs just seemed to quite working. He couldn't get up. His legs kept cramping and he'd fall over again. In the end two people scooped him up, carried him across the finish line and into a medical tent. It was a crazy thing to see.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## TESTY

roadwreck said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be me trying to run or jog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen this happen to someone before. It was just shy of the finish line of a half marathon. This middle aged guy was approaching the finish line, tripped and went down about 10 feet from the finish. Before he went down he had been running with no obvious issues, but now that he was down his legs just seemed to quite working. He couldn't get up. His legs kept cramping and he'd fall over again. In the end two people scooped him up, carried him across the finish line and into a medical tent. It was a crazy thing to see.
Click to expand...

I think she might of won- it looks like her head crossed, (underneath), the finish line first.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


>


No. The officer's size is proof that he prefers to sit down to get his work done, which means he is perfectly content just shooting you and filling out the paperwork...


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## csb

Those ladies are running in heels. I would have tripped getting in the starting chute.


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> Those ladies are running in heels. I would have tripped getting in the starting chute.




Oh I don't know, I can make it from my office to the bathroom pretty quickly if I need to and I wear heels to work every day... you get used to how to speed up pretty quickly if you need to


----------



## Master slacker

Stop eating corn and red velvet cake


----------



## engineergurl

PEEING... I drink over a gallon of water a day, that requires frequent trips to the bathroom. Trust me, I would share if there was anymore experiences such as that of the corn and red velvet cake incident.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## MA_PE

^ so why was he loading a large, stacked, unsealed container of water onto a truck?


----------



## NJmike PE

because he's a jack ass and it's funny, I guess.


----------



## engineergurl

Maybe there is no OSHA in the Netherlands?


----------



## IlPadrino

It doesn't look like just water to me... what's left on the pavement?


----------



## engineergurl

IlPadrino said:


> It doesn't look like just water to me... what's left on the pavement?




fish... I googled Urk- Export


----------



## NJmike PE

even better


----------



## engineergurl

why do I feel like I already had that conversation before?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ya the caption from where I got the picture was that they were loading fish. Uncovered fish. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MA_PE

^ that's awesome, but how come it starts off on concrete and gets airborne in a field. I suspect it's not real.


----------



## roadwreck

^^ I don't see a treadmill either. How can a plane take off if it isn't on a treadmill?!?!??!?!


----------



## NJmike PE

roadwreck said:


> ^^  I don't see a treadmill either.  How can a plane take off if it isn't on a treadmill?!?!??!?!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

Aluminum melting when put up against an electromagnetic force.


----------



## csb

There went CW's new hat...


----------



## Wolverine

NJmike PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ I don't see a treadmill either. How can a plane take off if it isn't on a treadmill?!?!??!?!
Click to expand...

Trust me, it'll f%#^ing fly!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Flyer_PE said:


>


this


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

roadwreck said:


>





matt267 said:


>


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## MetsFan

knight1fox3 said:


>




Real life Turbo movie?


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Master slacker

Ah, kids... I've experienced a few of these tender moments...


----------



## matt267 PE

^ damn that was good.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## DVINNY

^^^WOW


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

She can handle the girth, but can't seem to take in more than a couple inches, which leads me to believe she prefers men hung like a tuna can...


----------



## Master slacker

Nothing wrong with fire plugs


----------



## FLBuff PE

Cheese wheel.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


>


"Here's your sign"


----------



## ventilator




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## cement

i'll just wait until you load a half dozen more and this problem will take care of itself


----------



## NJmike PE

nope, I'm done


----------



## cement

yarite


----------



## knight1fox3

Have you seen this one? Cracks me up every time. Let's not worry about evacuating. Let's focus on getting on TV so we can do it gangnam style. LOL!!!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

Speaking of nerd...


----------



## knight1fox3

And this is just creepy....


----------



## NJmike PE

About that time for a Caucasian.

Sorry Cement, I couldn't pass this one up.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ "Friends like these....huh Gary?"


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## knight1fox3

EPIC prank.


----------



## NJmike PE

^phenomenal


----------



## Master slacker

Ugh. It's time. It's Friday. Let's do this.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/ww09Cim.gif


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


>


^ ^

MS NJM


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## DVINNY

Master slacker said:


>




That is phenomenal


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## Master slacker

^^^ not zooming in on Scar Jo

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Utxb-kzvFZU


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


>


Watching someone crash when I know they're going to get a nasty case of roadrash just makes my skin crawl. I am normally pretty good with blood and guts, but I can't watch that.


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm not really sure what's going on here.....


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm not really sure what's going on here.....


Instead of a face full of floor, here you have a face full of pie.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm not really sure what's going on here.....


shes falling. Seems pretty obvious to me.


----------



## knight1fox3

Check out the funny guy from NJ....

But what is actually happening here where she was put into this position in the first place? Riddle me that...


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Check out the funny guy from NJ....
> 
> But what is actually happening here where she was put into this position in the first place? Riddle me that...


greasing the floor.....and then breaking it.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

NJMike waiting for the subway....


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Check out the funny guy from NJ....
> 
> But what is actually happening here where she was put into this position in the first place? Riddle me that...




It's the butter dance dude aka EXCERGIE... come on, it's art.



> Melati Suryodarmo is a performance artist. In the original piece, she dances for 20 minutes on 20 blocks of butter to Indonesian shamanistic drums. When a YouTuber got hold of the clip, he replaced the original music with Adele, and so a viral video was born.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJMike waiting for the subway....


I'm never gonna catch anything with those t-rex arms


----------



## knight1fox3

For all you military peeps....


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## snickerd3

minesweeper still one of my favorite computer games.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


>


Or had dial-up...


----------



## MetsFan

Yep, I remember having only the intranet to waste time on one of my jobs. I got really good at minesweeper that year.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

the a-Team


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker

penis


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> penis


smaller penis


----------



## Master slacker

I had to insert something between your posts...


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## mudpuppy

NJmike PE said:


>




I've been there! I even put their nuts in my mouth!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


>


i saw this this weekend but she was using the power lawn mower to pull herself across the street, guess the chair motor was dead


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this this weekend but she was using the power lawn mower to pull herself across the street, guess the chair motor was dead
Click to expand...

that's good o'fashion American inginuity!


----------



## Master slacker

mudpuppy said:


> I've been there!  I even put their nuts in my mouth!


Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## csb

I was okay until his yarmulke popped off.


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> I was okay until his yarmulke popped off.


I had to watch a few times because it looked like whatever was on his head broke in two....then I saw it was a it was a yarmulke and his sneaker


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## knight1fox3

Pretty cool.


----------



## bradlelf




----------



## MA_PE

bradlelf said:


>


Looks like a classic case of rectal cranium inversion


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I hope he got treated before he became a lawyer or politician...


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

This would be a fun commute. Norway’s Atlantic Ocean Road


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike, I bet if you start getting into bed like this, you won't be banished to the couch any longer. GO PRO! LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

I dig your style man.


----------



## Master slacker

There's a better gif out there with a chick doing it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Fairly certain that bicycle belongs to the Capt.


----------



## DVINNY

knight1fox3 said:


>




I find this to be AWESOME


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

FTW....


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## jeb6294

knight1fox3 said:


> FTW....


I don't know about that one. First of all, who plays golf in jeans and a flannel shirt? Second, he seems to have a little too much of a pause in his backswing like he's waiting for the sprinkler. A finally, that is *way* too much drama for getting hit by a sprinkler.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Wesson9

Mine doesn't work that way.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

And this is how I'd prefer going to work/school....


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> And this is how I'd prefer going to work/school....


awesome


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

Here's one for you Flyer. 14 Cylinder Radial Engine.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ok this is just awesome...


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

This one is for the Fox


----------



## roadwreck

Sadly I know why signs like this are needed. hmy:


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Ble_PE

roadwreck said:


> Sadly I know why signs like this are needed. hmy:




They need one of these at my gym. As well as a sign saying that shower curtains are there to be used, especially if you plan on stretching while taking your shower. uke:


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I know why signs like this are needed. hmy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need one of these at my gym. As well as a sign saying that shower curtains are there to be used, especially if you plan on stretching while taking your shower. uke:
Click to expand...

they need to better specify the type of the hair...


----------



## roadwreck

snickerd3 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I know why signs like this are needed. hmy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need one of these at my gym. As well as a sign saying that shower curtains are there to be used, especially if you plan on stretching while taking your shower. uke:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they need to better specify the type of the hair...
Click to expand...

I thought that too. :blink:


----------



## snickerd3

from the local paper here

View attachment 6370


----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


>




I had a boss wear a shirt kinda like this to a work meeting.


----------



## knight1fox3

This is how I've been jumping rope lately. LIKE A BOSS. Thanks Tony Horton....


----------



## csb

There's never any pics, so it never happened.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> There's never any pics, so it never happened.


#BUFFKFPICS


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a boss wear a shirt kinda like this to a work meeting.
Click to expand...

Now that's classy


----------



## csb

If by "classy" you mean "bordering on a call to HR" then yes


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> This is how I've been jumping rope lately. LIKE A BOSS. Thanks Tony Horton....






So you're changing your last name to Lee?


----------



## roadwreck

csb said:


> If by "classy" you mean "bordering on a call to HR" then yes


I'm pretty sure that shirt crosses the border of what is acceptable in a workplace.


----------



## Flyer_PE

roadwreck said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> If by "classy" you mean "bordering on a call to HR" then yes
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that shirt crosses the border of what is acceptable in a workplace.
Click to expand...

Workplace hell, I'm trying to think of someplace where that would be appropriate and I'm failing.


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## csb

^ I laughed so hard at that! Oh my gosh. Like the kind of laugh that's silent because not enough air is being inhaled to make any laughing noise.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Be honest, you were snorting.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> There's never any pics, so it never happened.


this


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Another for Fox


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


>






LMAO! Fail....


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Let me ASS you a question!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

I lol'd


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

SLOW DOWN!!!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## blybrook PE

From the front page of one of our local papers:


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## knight1fox3

^ LMAO WTF?!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

^ I love that one. It's where Bugs wants to raise the bounty on rabbits.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## csb




----------



## Boomer01 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## roadwreck

much driving

so fast

vrooooooom


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## csb

I want Stephanie's outfit and Uncle Jesse.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

csb said:


> I want Stephanie's outfit and Uncle Jesse.




My wife told me the big sister is on dancing with the stars right now?


----------



## csb

Yep. DJ Tanner/Candace Cameron Bure is still on the show (via the news...I don't watch).


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## csb




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## ventilator

Master slacker said:


>


I was watching that game when it happened.


----------



## Master slacker

The two guys in the front row weren't.


----------



## goodal

I never sit that close for that very reason...and it cost 3 times more.


----------



## roadwreck

goodal said:


> I never sit that close for that very reason...*and it cost 3 times more.*


The cost typically my justification. Funny thing is that when I do get tickets that close they were always freebies. go figure.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

its worth the eqivalent of the three stones in the middle...


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Porter_




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


>


I laughed my ass off at this one


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


>


I've noticed that with target before


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## Porter_

^ those are all gold. gold, jerry! gold!


----------



## Master slacker

People suck


----------



## wilheldp_PE

What I'm going to tell myself...

People have always been stupid, but they didn't have a medium to express their stupidity to the world. Now we have Facebook, Twitter, etc...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

ventilator said:


>


via Blackberry. Now that's funny.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


>


That explains a lot


----------



## Master slacker

Borderline dangerous?


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Mike's house in 5 years.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Borderline dangerous?






You mean awesome. That's probably not far off from what my RX7's engine bay will look like next year. Probably going to make the move from naturally aspirated to an S475 or S480 turbo on E85 fuel.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> ^ Mike's house in 5 years.


dick


----------



## Road Guy

How can I get that fish giff to show up on fb?


----------



## NJmike PE

i don't think gifs work in facebookland


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> i don't think gifs work in facebookland


They do if you post a direct link. Should be something like http://www.blahblahblah/moreblah.gif

You just won't see a preview like you would on a forum because FB is a different interface.


----------



## NJmike PE

See. What does the Fox say?


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## MA_PE

Flyer. That one killed me.


----------



## MA_PE

[No message]


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## roadwreck

^^

He was trying for the intentional walk


----------



## roadwreck

the Washington Post put together this infographic of 30 celebrity first pitches, 50 cent doesn't fair well...


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE

I like how Greg Maddux went high and tight.


----------



## Master slacker

Damn. Snoop Do-double-g bringing it.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


>


That looks fake. I bet they're holograms.


----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## MA_PE

ventilator said:


>


I used to wash my dog in the shower like that. He looked equally as sad.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE

Home sweet home


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Home sweet home


be more funny


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home sweet home
> 
> 
> 
> be more funny
Click to expand...

I thought it was funny. You just don't get it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Island


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Road Island


That's funny.


----------



## NJmike PE

:facepalm:


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Flyer_PE

Not a funny one, but it isn't disgusting either:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MA_PE

^ I had to google that one. It's real and it's spectacular.


----------



## csb

^ Did you mean to quote either Seinfeld of Friends (I can't remember which one)?


----------



## MA_PE

Seinfeld


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MA_PE

Isn't that cute.


----------



## snickerd3

that looks like the STL zoo...they have a set up just like that


----------



## matt267 PE

"You and me baby ain't nothin' but mammals So let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel..."


----------



## Road Guy

Kids got to learn sometime


----------



## MA_PE

"I'll do the work, you collect the dollars"


----------



## csb

snickerd3 said:


> that looks like the STL zoo...they have a set up just like that




hee hee hee

The Denver Zoo does as well.


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


>


HFS, I almost spit my food all over the table.


----------



## Master slacker

But there's no table in the exhibit...


----------



## NJmike PE

Touche douche


----------



## ventilator




----------



## MA_PE

[No message]


----------



## DVINNY

The note from camp is great.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Porter_




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Slinky on a treadmill = EPIC


----------



## roadwreck

knight1fox3 said:


> Slinky on a treadmill = EPIC


But will it take off?


----------



## Master slacker

Let's do this


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

ah, flirting


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

Physics is a bitch


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

Master slacker said:


>


that is awesome.


----------



## MetsFan

^^ Must be full of water



Master slacker said:


>


This is missing "Thanks Obama!"


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## NJmike PE

roadwreck said:


>


this is the ultimate in refrigerators. :thumbs: to you RW


----------



## cement

^where can I get one of these?


----------



## TESTY

Or one of these:


----------



## csb




----------



## TESTY

NJmike PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the ultimate in refrigerators. :thumbs: to you RW
Click to expand...

The redneck way would just put a mirror on the fridge because that's the look of someone desperate for a cold beer.


----------



## ALBin517

MA_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is awesome.
Click to expand...

I know guys who do these in their hunting cabins. They fill the pot with oil so the place doesn't smell like death.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

roadwreck said:


>




If you want to go with a smaller version, they make phone cases as well.......


----------



## NJmike PE

Mike in Gastonia said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to go with a smaller version, they make phone cases as well.......
Click to expand...

this I need to find, like five minutes ago. Time to google it.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> this I need to find, like five minutes ago. Time to google it.


http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&amp;page=1&amp;rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Ahan%20solo%20iphone%20case


----------



## NJmike PE

funny. I literally just found it. Not bad


----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

EDIT: I've had my fair share of plans been given to me like this. :facepalm:


----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3

A 3D visualization showing all the airplanes that go through the five major air spaces over the North Atlantic during a 24-hour period. It's like watching a modern version of the thermonuclear war simulations in War Games—without all the final explosions. :thumbs:






EDIT: Here's the full video:

http://vimeo.com/98941796


----------



## Dark Knight

^^^^ Impressive


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## csb

Note to self- install second exit from shed.


----------



## MA_PE

looks like it has big windows and it's a garden shed...must be some tools in there.

At least he didn't set it on fire and then start chanting..."Ding, Dong the ...."


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker

w... t... f...


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## mudpuppy

Good grief people are stupid. And those people are allowed to vote! I'd rather have the dog ^ pick the president.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## NJmike PE

So what if this is how I take out snakes in my yard... Vodka helps too.


----------



## knight1fox3

That method seems safe and OSHA approved. Carry on.


----------



## MetsFan

roadwreck said:


>




NASA uses the metric system and it's the reason they lost a satellite.

http://www.cnn.com/TECH/space/9909/30/mars.metric.02/


----------



## Lumber Jim

NJmike PE said:


> So what if this is how I take out snakes in my yard... Vodka helps too.


Does the Vodka make you shoot with your hands backward and use the wrong eye to look down the scope? There's left handed and right handed and then ^ In between?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Lumber Jim said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what if this is how I take out snakes in my yard... Vodka helps too.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Vodka make you shoot with your hands backward and use the wrong eye to look down the scope? There's left handed and right handed and then ^ In between?
Click to expand...

I used to try to shoot rifles like that, but it took me several years to figure out why. I was using right-handed rifles (bolt action, or right-ejecting semi-autos), which made sense to me since I was right-handed. What I didn't find out until my Lasik surgery is that I am left eye dominant. So, if I was holding a rifle right handed, I couldn't see through the scope or properly align the iron sights. I would have my head over the gun like the guy in the picture trying to see the damned sights. I now have left handed rifles. Thankfully, I was just shooting the gun club's guns, and hadn't yet bough any right-handed rifles.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I am also left-eye dominant and right-handed. I just go used to shooting with my non-dominant eye. I can now shoot a rifle either way.


----------



## Lumber Jim

I shoot with both eyes open right handed. Right eye dominant let's me see through the scope and the left eye picks up movement to let me acquire my target quicker...






The reason that I picked up on the picture is because by brother is left eye dominant and used to shoot right handed. I would give him crap about it until he learned to shoot with the right eye or left handed. Now he shoots either way as well...

I still say the guy in the picture (NJ?) is an "in-betweenie"...


----------



## NJmike PE

Lumber Jim said:


> I shoot with both eyes open right handed. Right eye dominant let's me see through the scope and the left eye picks up movement to let me acquire my target quicker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that I picked up on the picture is because by brother is left eye dominant and used to shoot right handed. I would give him crap about it until he learned to shoot with the right eye or left handed. Now he shoots either way as well...
> 
> I still say the guy in the picture (NJ?) is an "in-betweenie"...


Yes I am the subject in the picture LJ. I am right handed and left eye dom.


----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## Supe

Eye dominance really doesn't matter when using optics rather than iron sights...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Supe said:


> Eye dominance really doesn't matter when using optics rather than iron sights...


It does when you lean all the way over to use your dominant eye. You end up putting yourself in some pretty bad/stupid positions trying to use the wrong eye with your hand placement.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Supe said:


> Eye dominance really doesn't matter when using optics rather than iron sights...




Um...yeah huh! I couldn't see anything through a scope with my right eye. But that is mainly because I can't blink my left eye, and when its open, it's dominant.


----------



## csb

This current conversation is neither pictures nor funny.


----------



## csb




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eye dominance really doesn't matter when using optics rather than iron sights...
> 
> 
> 
> It does when you lean all the way over to use your dominant eye. You end up putting yourself in some pretty bad/stupid positions trying to use the wrong eye with your hand placement.
Click to expand...



I know - I was referring more to the fact that he was going out of his way to use his dominant eye with a scope...

Will: You can train that eye to relax when using a blinder, i.e. a translucent or grey piece of plastic, cardboard, etc. to cover the unused eye. Even when shooting using your dominant eye, you should use a blinder anyways - winking causes fatigue of the eye and facial muscles, and will lead to involuntary movement. I know some folks who were left eye dominant but just couldn't learn to shoot competitively left handed. Once ISSF made crossover prisms illegal for iron sight matches, they had no choice but to train the non-dominant eye using a blinder.


----------



## csb




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Time to post a large boob gif.

BRB, I need to go find a good one...


----------



## Lumber Jim

This conversation is my fault. My intention was to be funny at the expense of NJ but, after rereading my posts, I wasn't really funny at all. I kinda feel like a Jackass now...







Carry on people while I get the above looked at...

:bag:


----------



## ventilator

OK, here is some 3rd grade humor for everyone


----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## Porter_

:rotflmao: i'd wear that oprah sweatshirt to work. every damn day.


----------



## csb

She's out of stock, but there's many more to chose from- http://belovedshirts.com/

This is ready to ship, though.


----------



## Porter_

csb said:


> http://belovedshirts.com/




whelp my afternoon at work just got less productive.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


>


Does Knight1fox3 know that you raided his wardrobe?


----------



## knight1fox3

^^^






/\

|

|

NJMike


----------



## csb




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## TESTY

[SIZE=12pt]&gt;&gt; Subject: RETIRED HUSBAND
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; After I retired, my wife insisted that I accompany her on her trips to
&gt;&gt; Target.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; Unfortunately, like most men, I found shopping boring and preferred to
&gt;&gt; get in and get out.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; Equally unfortunate, my wife is like most women - she loves to browse.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; Yesterday my dear wife received the following letter from the local
&gt;&gt; Target:
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; Dear Mrs. Harris,
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; Over the past six months, your husband has caused quite a commotion in
&gt;&gt; our store.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; We cannot tolerate this behavior and have been forced to ban both of you
&gt;&gt; from the store. Our complaints against your husband, Mr. Harris, are
&gt;&gt; listed below and are documented by our video surveillance cameras:
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 1. June 15: He took 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in other
&gt;&gt; people's carts when they weren't looking.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 2. July 2: Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5-minute
&gt;&gt; intervals.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 3. July 7: He made a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the
&gt;&gt; women's restroom.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 4. July 19: Walked up to an employee and told her in an official
&gt;&gt; voice,'Code 3 in Housewares. Get on it right away'.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; This caused the employee to leave her assigned station and receive a
&gt;&gt; reprimand from her Supervisor that in turn resulted with a union
&gt;&gt; grievance, causing management to lose time and costing the company money.
&gt;&gt; We don't have a Code 3.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 5. August 4: Went to the Service Desk and tried to put a bag of M&amp;Ms on
&gt;&gt; layaway.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 6. August 14: Moved a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 7. August 15: Set up a tent in the camping department and told the
&gt;&gt; children shoppers he'd invite them in if they would bring pillows and
&gt;&gt; blankets from the bedding department to which twenty children obliged.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 8. August 23: When a clerk asked if they could help him he began crying
&gt;&gt; and screamed, 'Why can't you people just leave me alone?' EMTs were
&gt;&gt; called.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 9. September 4: Looked right into the security camera and used it as a
&gt;&gt; mirror while he picked his nose.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 10. September 10: While handling guns in the hunting department, he asked
&gt;&gt; the clerk where the antidepressants were.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 11. October 3: Darted around the store suspiciously while loudly humming
&gt;&gt; the ' Mission Impossible' theme.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 12. October 6 In the auto department, he practiced his 'Madonna look'
&gt;&gt; using different sizes of funnels.
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 13. October 18: Hid in a clothing rack and when people browsed through,
&gt;&gt; yelled 'PICK ME! PICK ME!'
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 14. October 22: When an announcement came over the loud speaker, he
&gt;&gt; assumed a fetal position and screamed 'OH NO! IT'S THOSE VOICES AGAIN!'
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 15. Took a box of condoms to the checkout clerk and asked where is the
&gt;&gt; fitting room?
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; And last, but not least:
&gt;&gt;
&gt;&gt; 16. October 23: Went into a fitting room, shut the door, waited awhile,
&gt;&gt; and then yelled very loudly, 'Hey! There's no toilet paper in here.' One
&gt;&gt; of the clerks passed out.[/SIZE]


----------



## ventilator

OK, dumb question but can I post a picture from my desktop without having to upload it to an image site first?


----------



## MetsFan

You can upload it to your post, but it needs to be less than 500Kb


----------



## knight1fox3

MetsFan said:


> You can upload it to your post, but it needs to be less than 500Kb


In addition it also stays in your "my files" repository and that also has a limited amount of storage space. Web site storage isn't cheap. 

But there are so many free sites to host from that don't even require you to log in. And usually only takes a few extra seconds to go through the process.


----------



## ventilator

OK, so this showed up on my amazon home page yesterday


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Road Guy

LOL i may have to steal that


----------



## MA_PE

I needed more info on the science one and found this. Pretty cool


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQJAwQinqF8


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> LOL i may have to steal that


Ditto. That is pretty good. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Matt?


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet you want to kill those trees don't you?


----------



## NJmike PE

no, just you


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

With all the ikea talk, I thought this was appropriate


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## NJmike PE

/\ kfox /\ NJmike


----------



## csb




----------



## matt267 PE

^ awesome post RG.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Supe

csb said:


>








+1 SW


----------



## csb

I think you mean..

...*+465405456 LOTR*


----------



## Master slacker

No, Supe was right. You only need 1 to rule them all...


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> No, Supe was right. You only need 1 to rule them all...




Good thing MS is really just one of RG's alter-egos and that response is a hoax, otherwise, I'd be slapping my forehead right now.


----------



## Master slacker

Derp on my part. Just noticed that was a +1 *SW*.

Never said i was the most swiftest one here. :tardbang2:


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> Never said i was the most swiftest one here. :tardbang2:


+1


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Your neighbors?


----------



## NJmike PE

not that it's a funny picture, just a cool one


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


>


the sign did in fact stop


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Reminds me of a phrase uttered when discussing hurricanes &amp; tornadoes with a couple of friends. They were talking about how easy/hard it is to stand up in the wind and how "air doesn't hurt," to which I responded, "It's not the wind that hurts, it's the stuff the wind picks up and throws at you that hurts."


----------



## MA_PE

that'll teach the beotch to get in out of the storm.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

csb said:


>




I certainly hope Holly wasn't hurt, but come on! Who hasn't wished this very thing on all these weather idiots who stand out in the middle of it telling everyone else to stay indoors? And stupid Jim Cantore with his swim goggles on - I really want him to get hit with a stop sign........


----------



## csb

As a licensed professional engineer, I can tell you that was a 48" stop sign. That's a lot of metal to take to the face.

As a proficient googler, I can tell you the clip is fake and from the TV show The Class. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0484082/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> As a licensed professional engineer, I can tell you that was a 48" stop sign. That's a lot of metal to take to the face.
> 
> As a proficient googler, I can tell you the clip is fake and from the TV show The Class. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0484082/


I disagree on the sign sizing. Considering you only see the reporter from the waist up and can still see the full sign, it's no larger than a 36x36. That is unless she's Amazonian...


----------



## csb

Fine, fine.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ is that mike?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

matt267 said:


> ^ is that mike?


It's an animated representation of his pleas to his wife to sleep in bed...


----------



## NJmike PE

False. I lack facial hair and I don't have a hippie pony tail


----------



## Lumber Jim

NJmike PE said:


> False. I lack facial hair and I don't have a hippie pony tail


But the blue starry dress thingy is all you?


----------



## csb

zing!


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL!


----------



## NJmike PE

Lumber Jim said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. I lack facial hair and I don't have a hippie pony tail
> 
> 
> 
> But the blue starry dress thingy is all you?
Click to expand...

So...


----------



## snickerd3

csb said:


> Fine, fine.


we were playing at the park next to the butterfly house this weekend in STL. There was a little boy probably 5 or 6 yrs old belting out that song running around like elsa does stomping and using arm motions in the right momments building an invisible ice castle.


----------



## csb

I don't think my son was in STL this weekend, but I did take a long nap...


----------



## MA_PE

[No message]


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL! So many good ones here...


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to look out for ghouls...


----------



## blybrook PE

Vampires will find plenty of steaks around my yard... Zombies on the otherhand, those take some preparation to get ready for (mainly warm clothing and an axe for the winter destruction sprees while they're frozen)


----------



## knight1fox3

Moving this to the next page....



knight1fox3 said:


> LOL! So many good ones here...


----------



## NJmike PE

even after searching it, I have no clue what Kawaii is


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> even after searching it, I have no clue what Kawaii is


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kawaii

Death by cuteness. Damn, NJ is hardcore.


----------



## csb

Like Hello Kitty


----------



## ventilator

And Florida get Florida. This state sucks so much it can't even get a joke made about it because it is a constant joke.


----------



## Supe

CT should have been "asbestos".


----------



## blybrook PE

Da UP should have been trolls, not MN


----------



## MA_PE

My wife sent me this. I ain't buying it.


----------



## NJmike PE

MA_PE said:


> rainbow.JPG
> 
> My wife sent me this. I ain't buying it.


So what you saying is that I can blame the stripper glitter on my wife's farts? Awesome.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If your strippers have glitter, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbow.JPG
> 
> My wife sent me this. I ain't buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> So what you saying is that I can blame the stripper glitter on my wife's farts? Awesome.
Click to expand...

sure. you can do that. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Supe

If someone had an animated GIF of someone farting glitter, I'm fairly certain I would e-mail it no fewer than 15 times a day to our PM's.


----------



## blybrook PE

^Who will accept that challenge?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## JMT




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe

Re: Farting glitter - right click, save as...

Just wish it were animated...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I tried, but that was the best out there without getting into some shady websites...


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ I tried, but that was the best out there without getting into some shady websites...


Like that's ever stopped you. You just use your phone then, right? LOL


----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ I tried, but that was the best out there without getting into some shady websites...


Give master slacker a chance, he'll post em.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ I tried, but that was the best out there without getting into some shady websites...
> 
> 
> 
> Like that's ever stopped you. You just use your phone then, right? LOL
Click to expand...

Yeah, but sometimes I get lazy. Typing those stupid



tags on my phone sucks.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## MA_PE

That's the work of someone trying too hard to come up with a geek t-shirt


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## csb

And you can't have just one piece.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Wolverine

And they get more wrinkly the closer they are to being done.

[^^^ edit: response to Women are Like Bacon]


----------



## csb

In a similar vein to KF's post, I used the WatchOn app to screw with my husband last night.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


>




Replace body, face, and heart with "boobs" and its still accurate.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Funny pic or kids thread?


----------



## bradlelf

&lt;div id="fb-root"&gt;&lt;/div&gt; &lt;script&gt;(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));&lt;/script&gt;

&lt;div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203286604979021" data-width="466"&gt;&lt;div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"&gt;&lt;a href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203286604979021"&gt;Post&lt;/a&gt; by &lt;a href="https://www.facebook.com/june.starkey"&gt;June Starkey&lt;/a&gt;.&lt;/div&gt;&lt;/div&gt;


----------



## cement

^ fail


----------



## NJmike PE

yeah, I thought I was missing something too


----------



## Road Guy

To soon?


----------



## cement

I think so


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## bradlelf

cement said:


> ^ fail


Absolutely ... I give up on trying to embed video via HTML.


----------



## IlPadrino

bradlelf said:


> cement said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ fail
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely ... I give up on trying to embed video via HTML.
Click to expand...



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203286604979021

But why?!?


href="https://www.facebook...203286604979021" data-width="466"&gt;Post by June Starkey.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Lumber Jim

Too Political?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Let's jump straight to the real question:


----------



## matt267 PE

I'd rather have bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I'd rather have bacon.


infidel


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> infidel
Click to expand...

better than having multiple wife's pissed at me.


----------



## blybrook PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> infidel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better than having multiple wife's pissed at me.
Click to expand...

especially in a small house with only 1 couch!


----------



## NJmike PE

blybrook PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> infidel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better than having multiple wife's pissed at me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> especially in a small house with only 1 couch!
Click to expand...

exactly


----------



## matt267 PE

There only needs to be one couch because there is only one of you and you'll be missing the party in bed because you couldn't keep your mouth shut.

Damn it, give me bacon.


----------



## blybrook PE

No, there needs to be more than one couch so if they're pissed; it takes time fer them to find you. Don't want it to be too easy without there being time to cool off!


----------



## matt267 PE

blybrook PE said:


> No, there needs to be more than one couch so if they're pissed; it takes time fer them to find you. Don't want it to be too easy without there being time to cool off!


this is true.

and the more women in the house, the greater the chances at least one is pissed at you.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## MetsFan

^^ TLR


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Road Guy

We can only wish....


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> We can only wish....


I need to find the original so we can get his bl...., err, never mind. I will upset someone politically again


----------



## knight1fox3

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MA_PE

Bacon and multiple girl friends FTMFW


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## csb

Folks, let's drop it. We obviously hit on a nerve and it's a rather turbulent time in the world for people of the Jewish and Islamic faiths.


----------



## Lumber Jim

matt267 said:


> ^ wait, you drive a minivan?


----------



## matt267 PE

well played LJ...well played.


----------



## csb

Why isn't there Cow Week on Discovery?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I have the distinct feeling I will have to come through here and start deleting shit. And that includes members. This is a funny picture thread. Jokes can/will be made about religion. Butthurt will not be tolerated.

The USA may entitle you to the freedom of speech, but this is the interwebs. Freedom of speech does not exist here. You have the freedom to post things that won't get deleted or things that won't get yourself banned. It isn't fair, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Road Guy

and while were on the subject of religion, dont forget to tithe your 10%


----------



## ALBin517

matt267 said:


>


Where did they find a guy short enough to make Tom Cruise look tall?


----------



## matt267 PE

ALBin517 said:


> Where did they find a guy short enough to make Tom Cruise look tall?


space


----------



## goodal

Dexman PE said:


> I have the distinct feeling I will have to come through here and start deleting shit. And that includes members. This is a funny picture thread. Jokes can/will be made about religion. Butthurt will not be tolerated.
> 
> The USA may entitle you to the freedom of speech, but this is the interwebs. Freedom of speech does not exist here. You have the freedom to post things that won't get deleted or things that won't get yourself banned. It isn't fair, I don't give a shit.




I must have missed something. What was the offending post(s)?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

goodal said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the distinct feeling I will have to come through here and start deleting shit. And that includes members. This is a funny picture thread. Jokes can/will be made about religion. Butthurt will not be tolerated.
> 
> The USA may entitle you to the freedom of speech, but this is the interwebs. Freedom of speech does not exist here. You have the freedom to post things that won't get deleted or things that won't get yourself banned. It isn't fair, I don't give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed something. What was the offending post(s)?
Click to expand...

They were deleted. Someone got butthurt over some of the religious pictures, then a bunch of posts back and forth over it. Wasn't worth keeping.


----------



## Lumber Jim




----------



## Lumber Jim

Umm, oops.

meant to be before your post Dex.

and meant to be funny...


----------



## Supe

Lumber Jim said:


>






DIE.


----------



## csb

I got deleted!


----------



## csb

Oh, wait. I meant this:


----------



## roadwreck

csb said:


> I got deleted!


since the last thing we want to do is hurt your feelings I put your comment back.


----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3

You're welcome.


----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## csb




----------



## Road Guy

maybe from this day forth any non photo post gets deleted?


----------



## Supe

So, can they be rented, or are they exclusively for sale?


----------



## Road Guy

call and find out?

also check out the number : "69 69 69 69"


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL! You got that in Vegas didn't you?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## csb




----------



## csb

This one's for you, DVINNY.


----------



## csb




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## csb




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Wolverine

{Edit: ref p225]


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## csb




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Road Guy

Hallelujah!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


>


Eye dont no wear this happens, knot hear.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## csb

For Dex


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


>




The cokes that are "share with mike" have dirt in them supposedly


----------



## csb

False. The website that released it is like The Onion.

http://empirenews.net/coca-cola-recalls-2-million-bottles-with-the-name-michael-the-reason-why-will-shock-you/

For instance, here's an article about MTV will start showing music videos again.

http://empirenews.net/mtv-announces-new-programming-channel-to-air-music-videos-again/



> About / Disclaimer
> 
> 
> Empire News is a satirical and entertainment website. We only use invented names in all our stories, except in cases when public figures are being satirized. Any other use of real names is accidental and coincidental.
> 
> All contributors are responsible for the content of their own material in respect to (but not limited to) copyright, libel and defamation.
> 
> The content of this web-site (graphics, text and other elements) is © Copyright 2014 Empire News LLC and may not be reprinted or re-transmitted in whole or in part without the express written consent of the publisher.
> 
> Empire News and the Empire News social media pages (Facebook, Twitter, etc) are not intended for people under 18 years of age.
> 
> If you are aware of any copyright infringement or have any other queries or complaints, please contact us as soon as possible so that we can investigate and, where necessary, correct the problem. Please accept our apologies in advance on behalf of any contribution which has offended.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Mike in Gastonia




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> False. The website that released it is like The Onion.
> 
> http://empirenews.net/coca-cola-recalls-2-million-bottles-with-the-name-michael-the-reason-why-will-shock-you/
> 
> For instance, here's an article about MTV will start showing music videos again.
> 
> http://empirenews.net/mtv-announces-new-programming-channel-to-air-music-videos-again/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About / Disclaimer
> 
> 
> Empire News is a satirical and entertainment website. We only use invented names in all our stories, except in cases when public figures are being satirized. Any other use of real names is accidental and coincidental.
> 
> All contributors are responsible for the content of their own material in respect to (but not limited to) copyright, libel and defamation.
> 
> The content of this web-site (graphics, text and other elements) is © Copyright 2014 Empire News LLC and may not be reprinted or re-transmitted in whole or in part without the express written consent of the publisher.
> 
> Empire News and the Empire News social media pages (Facebook, Twitter, etc) are not intended for people under 18 years of age.
> 
> If you are aware of any copyright infringement or have any other queries or complaints, please contact us as soon as possible so that we can investigate and, where necessary, correct the problem. Please accept our apologies in advance on behalf of any contribution which has offended.
Click to expand...





but if it's on the internet... it's the truth...


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## csb




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Road Guy

rumor is that happened at an actual broncos game!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> rumor is that happened at an actual broncos game!


And he was in character as Mork.

http://blogs.denverpost.com/broncos/2014/08/11/robin-williams-denver-broncos-cheerleader/28744/


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> rumor is that happened at an actual broncos game!




According to Yahoo Sports, you are correct: http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/robin-williams-was-the-first-male-denver-broncos-cheerleader-161904233.html


----------



## FLBuff PE

Looks like he shaved his arms for that.


----------



## csb

The Broncos won that game. He's wearing a 9News pin on his scarf.


----------



## snickerd3

FLBuff PE said:


> Looks like he shaved his arms for that.


i noticed that too. I thought I remembered him as being a rather hairy guy


----------



## FLBuff PE

That's an understatement.


----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3

Broken link....


----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3

Still no go. You're now on probation.


----------



## Road Guy

All I could find for Bambi-poster.jpg


----------



## Road Guy

Cruel....


----------



## csb

^ Hey! That's the picture I was trying to post! It shows up for me, twice. Apparently it's got a twisted filter on it.


----------



## csb




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE

Hopefully no one is butt hurt by this


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I find it funny that the date code on that comic is 2010, and the exact same thing is happening right now.


----------



## roadwreck

I found RG's notebook.


----------



## csb




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## csb

^ oh my gosh


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

CSB is only shocked because her stash of pickup lines has been documented and revealed...


----------



## MA_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> if+women+used+chat+up+lines.+f+women+used+chat_bc0540_5257812.jpg


:appl: :appl:


----------



## csb

Dexman PE said:


> CSB is only shocked because her stash of pickup lines has been documented and revealed...


I prefer "do these look real to you? "


----------



## MA_PE

can't see them. post a pic and i'll respond


----------



## csb




----------



## snickerd3

chocolate sparkle isn't much better...


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## csb

Day= shot

Thanks, kf


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


>


wish i could make this my background on my computer


----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> wish i could make this my background on my computer


http://www.sevenforums.com/customization/331339-how-do-i-set-moving-animated-gif-image-my-desktop-b-g-wallpaper.html


----------



## csb




----------



## roadwreck

csb said:


>


I'm slightly alarmed that csb posted this, is there something we need to know? :huh: :blink:


----------



## Dark Knight

^^^^^No


----------



## csb

HA HA HA! DK's reply made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## csb

Whoa. His facebook is a crazy trainwreck.


----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


>


is that a kfox selfie?


----------



## Road Guy

Camaro Owner. LOL


----------



## csb

That's a vintage cellphone.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Camaro Owner. LOL


Mustang. You can tell by the armband tattoo. Even Camaro owners have standards...


----------



## Road Guy

Check the car he is standing in front of in the first pic....


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy

And any strip club near sixflags is bad news...


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

I dated her once


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> Check the car he is standing in front of in the first pic....


I don't know if I'm more annoyed that you called a Firebird a Camaro or that this d-b is associated with one. (Fender vents are firebird).
and NO they are not the same.


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


>




How did we go from, "Baby I miss you, come back," to "Imma at a stripclub!"?


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did we go from, "Baby I miss you, come back," to "Imma at a stripclub!"?
Click to expand...

I must've missed the "Baby I miss you, come back," post. All I saw was "bitch you hosed me and now I'm gonna hose you back"


----------



## csb

Easy facebook search for his name. He's a hot mess.


----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


>


and who said that gangbangers were dumber than dirt


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## NJmike PE

^^^ WTF


----------



## roadwreck

should I have put that in the careful what you read version of this thread?


----------



## NJmike PE

good question. screw em if that can't take a joke, but that could most definitely butt hurt someone


----------



## roadwreck

NJmike PE said:


> ...but that could most definitely butt hurt someone


literally.


----------



## NJmike PE

roadwreck said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...but that could most definitely butt hurt someone
> 
> 
> 
> literally.
Click to expand...

i'm glad you got that


----------



## MA_PE

that's taking it on the chin!


----------



## csb




----------



## MA_PE

WTH is that? It looks like a 90s techno monster threw up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Cell phone camera


----------



## Road Guy

I had that same phone, man the tetrus on that phone was F'n awesome..


----------



## csb

It's a diy smartphone!


----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

What is she wearing??


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Supe

LOL


----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## Road Guy

T


----------



## knight1fox3

And all Apple phone auto-corrects. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mike, it's rude to photobomb the neighbor kid's prom photos...


----------



## NJmike PE

banned for outing me, wait..... wrong thread


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy

Butthurt level 6.2


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Lumber Jim

NJmike PE said:


>


There has to be a Dos Equis slogan for ^^^

something like:

I don't always sunbath in a speedo, but when I do, I make an entire stadium uncomfortable by my failed attempt at "Planking"...


----------



## csb

It's like his boob slid down to his armpit.


----------



## Supe

Seriously laughing at that one, CSB.


----------



## Road Guy

Quick get it back in the water before it suffocates


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> It's like his boob slid down to his armpit.


The urban dictionary term for that is "pitties". When your titties slide into your armpits when you lay down.


----------



## Road Guy

does dodger stadium really have bench seats like that?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Coors Field does out in left &amp; center field, except they're aluminum.


----------



## Road Guy

new meaning of "cheap seats"

I failed to get a photo but yesterday the ATMS sign heading north towards Wyoming read:

__________________

Truckers

WINTER IS COMING

Got Chains?

__________________

I chuckled....


----------



## Road Guy

and I just have to assume on an engineer site everyone knows what ATMS stands for


----------



## snickerd3

that picture really belongs in the creepy photos thread.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Road Guy said:


> Quick get it back in the water before it suffocates


:Locolaugh: :lmao: :appl:


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> and I just have to assume on an engineer site everyone knows what ATMS stands for




You mean DMS?


----------



## Road Guy

Advanced

Transportation

Management

System


----------



## NJmike PE

Is this the rail line you working on Dex?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> and I just have to assume on an engineer site everyone knows what ATMS stands for


We call them VMS (Variable Message Sign)



NJmike PE said:


> Is this the rail line you working on Dex?


I'm in the blue jacket at the far end.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

NJmike PE said:


>






Does this belong to an engineering consultant in FL who specializes in storm water modeling? This looks to be his style......


----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## csb

Nailed it!


----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> Nailed it!


Him? Or her?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

matt267 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed it!
> 
> 
> 
> Him? Or her?
Click to expand...

Another of Mike's photobombs...


----------



## matt267 PE

I was actually wondering which one she nailed.


----------



## roadwreck

FLBuff PE said:


> Unwanted.+she+ruined+his+photo_3d19fd_5283165.png


That reminds me of this http://cheezburger.com/310277?utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+failblog+%28The+FAIL+Blog+-+Fail+Pictures+%26+Videos+at+Failblog.ORG%29


----------



## Road Guy

Was parked next to this car today at first glance before I saw the dog it's sort of freak me out


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Was it parked? You should have smashed it's window to save the poor dog (despite the fact it's only 60 degrees outside).


----------



## Road Guy

It was growling at first and then when I went to take its picture it changed to "happy dog" face.... If I ever get another dog it'll be a husky... Those eyes are crazy.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Fixed it for you


----------



## Road Guy

That is the exact look it had on its face!


----------



## NJmike PE

Are you serious Clark?


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan

I know this is a video, but this remix is hilarious

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz8rjZiADts


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


>


yooooo gabba gabba!!!!!


----------



## JMT

MetsFan said:


> I know this is a video, but this remix is hilarious
> 
> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz8rjZiADts


Dude in the back was lucky, his glasses barely stayed in the boat! Chick in the yellow and green, not so lucky!


----------



## roadwreck

JMT said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is a video, but this remix is hilarious
> 
> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz8rjZiADts
> 
> 
> 
> Dude in the back was lucky, his glasses barely stayed in the boat! Chick in the yellow and green, not so lucky!
Click to expand...

Um, I think they are all pretty lucky that they didn't die!


----------



## Road Guy

they are all lucky the boat motor turned off.. that could have gotten ugly.. my old chaparral once you put it in the gear it would run whether you were sitting in the driver seat or not..


----------



## blybrook PE

After watching the posted remix, you can watch the whole accident (4+ minutes worth). The motor didn't quit, as he fell, he jerked it to idle; it didn't get shutoff for about a minute after they started moving around again.

They got some serious cuts which you can see at about the 3-1/2 minute mark!


----------



## Road Guy

Okay now that I watched that a few times I did see that he did that (put the engine in Idle) he must've seen a big wave coming up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

He should have had his kill switch lanyard hooked to his belt loop.


----------



## Road Guy

Insert this pic just before the beginning of the boat clip


----------



## csb




----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


>


cool pic


----------



## mudpuppy

roadwreck said:


> JMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is a video, but this remix is hilarious
> 
> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz8rjZiADts
> 
> 
> 
> Dude in the back was lucky, his glasses barely stayed in the boat! Chick in the yellow and green, not so lucky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, I think they are all pretty lucky that they didn't die!
Click to expand...



Agreed, I don't think this is funny at all. Five of those people went to the hospital, some with broken bones: http://fox2now.com/2012/09/05/police-hope-people-learn-lesson-from-ozark-boat-crash-viral-video/


----------



## Road Guy

its funny to me cause they were all getting their rocks off until they hit someone's wake..glad only they were hurt...

this video is a good reason why we had to get up at 5 am on a Saturday to ski before the majority of the lunatics got out on the water


----------



## roadwreck

Watching the full video makes it even more apparent just how lucky they were. Most of them are so out of it after the wreck that had they ended up in the water after the initial impact there is the very high probability that they'd drown. Only the woman in the yellow bikini seems to be able to string together any rational thought process after the wreck, although just before the end of the video one of the guys say "we need to get rid of these beers".


----------



## MA_PE

Sorry, but the remix video had me in tears laughing.

On the full video you can clearly see "Fountain 38" on the seats.

That's a 38 ft off-shore performance boat.


----------



## Road Guy

Well in that case I change my vote back to funny because every one I have seen drive that boat is an asshole

I only had a old chaparral what was he shifting in his left hand I've never been on a ski boat that had anything other then the throttle which is on the right side?


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> Well in that case I change my vote back to funny because every one I have seen drive that boat is an asshole
> 
> I only had a old chaparral what was he shifting in his left hand I've never been on a ski boat that had anything other then the throttle which is on the right side?


I never been in anything that big, much less driven one. I can only guess that it was trims and tabs.


----------



## Dark Knight

Sorry. Am glad that no one was fatally hurt but I had the laugh of the year.


----------



## Road Guy

I drove a friend of mines 40' searay once and the trim tabs button was more like the button that reclines the seats in your car... It wasn't like changing gears...??? But if course a 40' searay doesn't go 80 mph...

And yes after going back to my 20' 1994 chaparral cuddy cabin I had some "boat envy"


----------



## roadwreck

Road Guy said:


> ...every one I have seen drive that boat is an asshole.


Amen


----------



## csb




----------



## Road Guy

well leave the light on for you..


----------



## csb

...so the roaches stay under the bed.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## snickerd3

^if you all keep posting creepy shit that I'm going to post it in the NSFW version.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

It's a sad state of affairs when the country is in the midst of an obesity epidemic at the same time as a skinny jeans fashion fad...


----------



## NJmike PE

very good point Dex


----------



## MetsFan

Figured this was appropriate given the current conversations here


----------



## Road Guy

&amp; somewhere the guy from Xerox that claims Bill Gate stole his idea is in a straight jacket flinging himself up against a padded wall..


----------



## TESTY




----------



## Road Guy

why do assholes like him (politician regardless of party) get to keep their bushy hair? that's F'd up...

&amp; there is a flip flopper joke in their somewher


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## snickerd3

^well that could be a major issue in a relationship.


----------



## JMT

mudpuppy said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is a video, but this remix is hilarious
> 
> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz8rjZiADts
> 
> 
> 
> Dude in the back was lucky, his glasses barely stayed in the boat! Chick in the yellow and green, not so lucky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, I think they are all pretty lucky that they didn't die!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, I don't think this is funny at all. Five of those people went to the hospital, some with broken bones: http://fox2now.com/2012/09/05/police-hope-people-learn-lesson-from-ozark-boat-crash-viral-video/
Click to expand...



I see idiots like this on Lake Havasu all the time. Lots of time it is guys in their mid-twenties who do construction or are fire fighters and they have no clue how to operate the boat; they just haul ass and almost kill people by cutting them off or crossing right behind other boats at speed. Sorry they got hurt but don't operate something unless you know how to, and obey the law, and SIT DOWN &amp; HOLD ON.


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> why do assholes like him (politician regardless of party) get to keep their bushy hair? that's F'd up...
> 
> &amp; there is a flip flopper joke in their somewher


If you married Theresa Heinz you'd be able to afford bushy hair too.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


>


said no man. Ever.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> said no man. Ever.
Click to expand...



even if it was by a dude when you aren't gay?


----------



## NJmike PE

point taken


----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## snickerd3

dude how can you forget about rice krispie treats...they don't 10 minutes in our house. if it even makes it to the pan.


----------



## engineergurl

I can't make rice krispie treats, that and instant mashed potatoes are two of the things in the kitchen I utterly fail at.


----------



## snickerd3

I can't make rice at all...hence we have a rice cooker.

rice krispie treats it must be butter (no margarine), must be brand name rice krispies and marshmellows, or else it doesn't turn out right for me.


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## frazil

csb said:


>


Is that a cantaloupe dripping in a Starbucks cup?


----------



## csb

It's pumpkin!


----------



## MA_PE

Aaah. All I saw was some sort of sea creature and I couldn't figure out wth it was all about.


----------



## ventilator




----------



## goodal

frazil said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a cantaloupe dripping in a Starbucks cup?
Click to expand...

Sorry, I still don't get it...


----------



## Road Guy

pumpkin spice latte?

its sad cause starbucks is killing all the pumpkins?

I don't get it either..


----------



## FLBuff PE

ventilator said:


>


This is how I imagine notes are written between RG and Mrs. RG. This put a smile on my face.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> pumpkin spice latte?
> 
> its sad cause starbucks is killing all the pumpkins?
> 
> I don't get it either..




It's just the Pumpkin Spice Latte. Seems like this time of year everyone flips their shit for pumpkin whatever. I didn't mean for it to be confusing. Sorry.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb




----------



## MA_PE

[No message]


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Always a fan of this one:


----------



## wilheldp_PE

MA_PE said:


> image.jpg




I would really like to see her response to this...

EDIT: Nevermind...she never responded. Here's a link to the original thread. http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f11/96-jeep-cherokee-need-opinions-1149721/


----------



## Road Guy

I miss my days at Jeep forum.com


----------



## csb

Man, they don't know bandwidth issues like results time.


----------



## csb




----------



## Supe

LMFAO. That is priceless.


----------



## ventilator




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


>


I literally LOL'ed here.


----------



## csb

That skinny bitch smacked her ass one too many times. This happens in feed lots, too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Stupid skinny bitches.


----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy

Guess what state this was found in......


----------



## NJmike PE

since I noticed it's Ozhole's birthday...


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## knight1fox3

LOL, I was trying to find some type of "holographic b-day" image. I mean after all, he does keep things interesting around here from time to time. :tardbang2:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, I was trying to find some type of "holographic b-day" image. I mean after all, he does keep things interesting around here from time to time. :tardbang2:


I couldn't eirther. that was the best I could find


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

This one is more sad than anything...


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## matt267 PE

MetsFan said:


>


Damn. I am guilty of interrogating and lecturing my daughter. I know she tells me she's doing "good" just to shut me up.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## knight1fox3

There goes NJ's afternoon...LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

Challenge accepted


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Challenge accepted


Video or it didn't happen...


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


>


I gotta remember to not drop acid and come here.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Road Guy

We need to photoshop a frontier plane in there


----------



## knight1fox3

BOOM HEADSHOT!!!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## roadwreck

Teamwork.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## MA_PE

why is the lady in the row in front poking his belly?


----------



## Supe

Its not his belly she was after.


----------



## Road Guy

I don't think people from Kansas City get out much


----------



## Supe

Any why would a Kansas City resident have a Mavericks shirt on?


----------



## Road Guy

Goodwill shopper?


----------



## Supe

The lady in the top left looks like she was just told the worst news ever.


----------



## Dark Knight

She is pointing to the stadium monitor. It is probably showing the fatbelly dancing.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Supe

Maybe the ghostriding bike was part of the trick, and the crash was just a diversion.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Road Guy

New book out some of you may need to read...


----------



## MA_PE

Classic!

"new scientific method works on the most difficult cases"

"Write to: The Committee for a Better America 200 King St., Washington D.C."

I might have to drop them a line.


----------



## Road Guy

I sent this to my wife and her reply was something along the line of "As soon as I no longer have to go to work anymore I can accommodate most of those"


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> I sent this to my wife and her reply was something along the line of "As soon as I no longer have to go to work anymore *I can accommodate most of those"*




You better get that signed and notarized just in case.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## mudpuppy

Road Guy said:


> Guess what state this was found in......


Georgia?


----------



## knight1fox3

Not bad....


----------



## Road Guy

MP- a fr friend of mine who moved to Malibu took that picture


----------



## mudpuppy

LOL, ok. The one I posted was Mike Rowe in Columbus, GA for a breast cancer fundraiser.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MA_PE

Is that a young "Pat" and his/her mother "Tootsie"?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dark Knight

^^^How is that funny?

Just asking.


----------



## Supe

Look at the reaction of the guys behind her to a fake wrestling slap.


----------



## MA_PE

is that the counter at CVS?....could be.


----------



## knight1fox3

Fail...


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> Fail...


not enough $ in the world to get me to go on that show. Way too painful


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not enough $ in the world to get me to go on that show. Way too painful
Click to expand...

nah, I would start every attempt with, " hold my beer and watch this."


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE

I didn't do that


----------



## MA_PE

but you wish you had!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy

Did anyone see the moon tonight?


----------



## blybrook PE

DK is enjoyin da breeze


----------



## knight1fox3

Well I did what LadyFox asked. I guess my chores are all done.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There is no way that is KF's stove, it doesn't even have bluetooth...


----------



## snickerd3

i have the kenmore version of that exact stove in black....not a huge fan of it actually


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL....


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Road Guy

GTScott ?


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> New book out some of you may need to read...


You know how much Saran Wrap that would take for me?! Bitch, please.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

Google Desert View

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/google-straps-street-view-camera-154100803.html


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


>


thief!

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=24133&amp;p=7226063


----------



## csb

Meh. I haven't even made it into that thread.


----------



## NJmike PE

CSB?


----------



## csb

No joke, I found a van on the local craigslist that looked like a possibility and then I started reading the description and it said, "I briefly lived in it." Nope, nope, nope.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MA_PE

[No message]


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## csb




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

hacked school website


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

Parisians Mistake Inflatable Christmas Tree For 80-Foot Sex Toy

credit: http://www.newnownext.com/christmas-tree-accused-of-being-80-foot-tall-inflatable-butt-plug-in-paris/10/2014/


----------



## Supe

LMFAO.


----------



## Road Guy

one Swedish made penis pump, with a book entitled this kind of thing is my bag, baby, signed by Austin Powers


----------



## knight1fox3

CSB or EG on lunch break? :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

EG. Ain't no windshield on CSB's bike


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


>


That's friggin awesome


----------



## csb

WRONG THREAD


----------



## matt267 PE

^ should be in the NSFW thread.

Thanks Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

fixt. my bad


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 said:


> ^ should be in the NSFW thread.
> 
> Thanks Mike.




No, it should not be posted period. Mike needs to keep his fantasies to himself.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ should be in the NSFW thread.
> 
> Thanks Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it should not be posted period. Mike needs to keep his fantasies to himself.
Click to expand...

I wonder how much tequila he needs for that.


----------



## csb

Not much.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If that was his hooker of choice, he needs a new blow supplier.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> CSB or EG on lunch break? :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3

Everyone here on EB.com if you tried to take away their computer:


----------



## knight1fox3

Found a new breakfast item for everyone. Low cal too...


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Found a new breakfast item for everyone. Low cal too...




ACTUALLY- if you mix the pinnacle cinnamon roll with the whipped, it does taste like this...

ha ha, i said cinnamon roll


----------



## csb




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## knight1fox3

Ah the old college days.....lol


----------



## engineergurl

how many different drivers are in the fence vs car vid?


----------



## Road Guy

LOL


----------



## matt267 PE

"I'm fine" means she's really pissed. So watch your back.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Supe

I love the new horseless headsman snickers commercial!


----------



## Freon

NJmike PE said:


>






Is there an age gateway on this one? 21+ Elsas get invited in for some Crown &amp; 7-Up, under 21 Elsas get a full-size candy bar for being nice girls with positive attitudes. As my loving wife of 26 years has told me, attitude and aggressiveness trumps Disney-based stereotypes. Let the conflict begin....


----------



## Freon

Yes, I am an ass...with a shit-load of military decorations for being a mid-range bad ass....


----------



## NJmike PE

I like the weight you think freon


----------



## Dark Knight

Are you still using the auto correct NJ?


----------



## NJmike PE

I am. Damn it

:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

next year this will be NJ#2


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## goodal

^ badparentingfail


----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


>




I'm glad this wasn't every time you see an Elsa, because my Facebook feed is full of them.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad this wasn't every time you see an Elsa, because my Facebook feed is full of them.
Click to expand...

NJ #1 is dressing as Elsa. I will be in the DT tonight.


----------



## snickerd3

we only had 1 elsa last night during the little kids trick or treating. we will see what tonight brings


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I know there are at least 2 in the neighborhood going as Elsa, plus one of the ladies is named Elsa. If that's all I see I'll be in the DT, any more and I'll be dead.


----------



## csb




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3

Groom carrying bride fail....


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Groom carrying bride fail....


How did you get that gif of me?


----------



## knight1fox3

Why were you running? Was it open bar?


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting a running start to throw her ass through the door. Landing on her was a better option.


----------



## ventilator




----------



## ventilator




----------



## Wolverine

Mmmm, turkey leg . . . nom, nom ,nom.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## csb

Oh my gosh


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


>


Dex FTW. He rendered CSB speechless



csb said:


> Oh my gosh


----------



## engineergurl

does that say he flicks bats or the other f word?


----------



## MA_PE

it's not flick


----------



## engineergurl

just checking


----------



## David Wooderson

I'll just leave this here. Seems to have a ring to it.


----------



## David Wooderson




----------



## MetsFan

Is that a spoiler? Dammit, that's not cool.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

LOL!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL!


HFS that was awesome


----------



## NJmike PE

/\

Fox?


----------



## knight1fox3

:facepalm:

But LOL...


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## knight1fox3

LOL, is that Keanu Reeves?


----------



## knight1fox3

Saved it.


----------



## Dark Knight

knight1fox3 said:


> Saved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Web Gem nominee...tarara...tarara!!!!!!!!


----------



## snickerd3

amazing catch!!!


----------



## ventilator

read this after the post below, copied out of order


----------



## ventilator




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

:dunno:


----------



## ventilator

Heres the link to it if it's not showing up.

http://themetapicture.com/woman-leaves-bad-online-review/


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## MetsFan

csb said:


>


----------



## NJmike PE

CSB?


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Supe

ramnares said:


>






Epic.


----------



## csb

I'm allergic to cats, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


>


Hello there


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE

NJmike PE said:


>




That's not even the funniest scene of Nick Cage punching a woman...in that movie! The one where he's wearing a bear costume, runs up, and punches a chick in the face makes me laugh every time...just for the sheer randomness.

EDIT: here it is...


----------



## Dleg

^What movie was that? (sorry, been stuck on an island for the past two decades)


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dleg said:


> ^What movie was that? (sorry, been stuck on an island for the past two decades)




Wicker Man. I've never actually seen the movie, but from what I understand, it's not Nick Cage's finest work (which is a pretty low bar to leap in the first place).


----------



## Dark Knight

NJmike PE said:


> This one looks very close to child abuse. I hope it is not real.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ nah. That looks like brothers rough housing and the eventual accident injury. I can guarantee my brother and I were much more "abusive". LOL


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Dark Knight

MetsFan said:


>






:appl: :appl:


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## MA_PE

more here:

https://gma.yahoo.com/photos/awkward-family-photos-thanksgiving-edition-1384882406-slideshow/


----------



## csb




----------



## csb

Oh, and a breakfast suggestion for the next time you're there:

http://www.mightysweet.com/mesohungry/2014/08/10/tio-wally-eats-america-kitchen/


----------



## csb




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## EB NCEES REP

-


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## csb

The Bible is God's burn book:


----------



## Wolverine

So many good Wolverine Christmas images this year:






Uh oh, Santa about to get a hurtin' on:






Oops, sorry about the fruitcake:


----------



## Dleg




----------



## csb

Dleg is my favorite poster in this thread.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YRX213k39U


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## engineergurl

good grief, our toilet can't even flush a french fry down on one try and half the time it blows a fuse... I need one of those them there toilets that you can flush toys and cheeseburgers and stuff down


----------



## csb

I'm going to start referring to my poop in terms of other things that could be flushed. "Whoa! I just dropped two White Castles!"


----------



## engineergurl

I would worry if you said 11 water wigglers though... that would be a whole lot of poop


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> I'm going to start referring to my poop in terms of other things that could be flushed. "Whoa! I just dropped two White Castles!"


----------



## csb

Everybody be nice to NJMike today; he's on the rag.

(pushes across table)

Here.


----------



## Road Guy

stop


----------



## engineergurl

collaborate and listen?


----------



## NJmike PE

RG, you shit out a stop sign? Damn...


----------



## engineergurl

I just thought this was funny but only semi-related to the topic on hand...


----------



## engineergurl




----------



## engineergurl

wth- this is what comes up when you google stop sign toilet under the image search


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## engineergurl

hey, at least they are being honest as to why!


----------



## csb

Drop that deuce elsewhere, Dolores.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

The home screen on RG's cell phone showing the weather report:


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## MetsFan

knight1fox3 said:


>


Nice, I remember seeing a bunch of these when I was in college.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Xiao Xiao

#3 was my favorite (3:30 in the video)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3sexvJM5Go


----------



## MetsFan

^^xiao xiao, that's it!! Brings back memories


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Road Guy

-


----------



## engineergurl

Dleg said:


>




I just laughed... I seriously took a class called Wood Identification


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> -




Oh snap!


----------



## Dleg




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## csb

Dleg said:


>




They didn't tell me about this at the MTC!


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg

I'm going to have to add this to the cover of our utility emergency response plan.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## ALBin517

Dleg said:


>


But on the plus side, the bullet will just bounce off of them.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## MA_PE

this is pretty funny. I couldn't figure out how to extract the pictures. Some might be classified as "be careful where you open"

http://www.dose.com/lists/16979/27-Inappropriate-Christmas-Themed-Items-You-ll-Wish-You-d-Never-Laid-You-Eyes-On


----------



## Dleg

^That was really funny.

Here's my favorite:


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## FLBuff PE

^That looks like one of the Tellytubbies to me.


----------



## csb




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## FLBuff PE

Looks like a win to me.


----------



## Dleg

LOL!


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## csb




----------



## TESTY




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Master slacker

... new or used?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE

what is the Chinese guy doing?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## snickerd3

Ken 3.0 said:


>


so is the far right supposed to be AC slatering, or treating the toliet like a vault beam in gymnastics


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

snickerd3 said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is the far right supposed to be AC slatering, or treating the toliet like a vault beam in gymnastics
Click to expand...

I was wondering where to find the pink paper just in case.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is the far right supposed to be AC slatering, or treating the toliet like a vault beam in gymnastics
Click to expand...

I thought the second from the left was AC Slatering.


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is the far right supposed to be AC slatering, or treating the toliet like a vault beam in gymnastics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the second from the left was AC Slatering.
Click to expand...

I thought that one was no hovering...keep your butt on the seat so you don't tinkle all over the place


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## snickerd3

his teeth got straighter and whiter over the years too, didn't they?


----------



## csb




----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


>


ch ch ch changes


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Dleg




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## csb

Master slacker said:


>




Is she wearing a crown of cake?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready........set.......GO!

Wait.....WTF?! :huh:


----------



## Dleg

LOL - that actually looks pretty hard!


----------



## Ble_PE

Looks like a painful way to bust a nut...


----------



## Supe

That's why the meter on the right is blue.


----------



## Road Guy

Can't see the pic to load where I am working today . Did the bean get on top of the frank?


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE

^Who wants to go to New Jersey anyways?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

Selfie in the back yard.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Road Guy

This was on "one of the" Tesla's that park at our office.... Sorry for the crappy pic....

1.21GW !!!






And I don't think they work for our company- we just share a parking deck...


----------



## csb

There must be money to be made in some other company that uses the parking deck.

Also, I read that a 2G1C at first.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

2G1C was the first thing I read too.


----------



## roadwreck

you people are warped.


----------



## csb

From you, dad. We learned it from you.


----------



## csb




----------



## jeb6294




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## Dleg

^ uke:

But still hilarious.


----------



## Road Guy

Straight to hell, I know


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Road Guy

If anyone is following the Brian Williams thing......


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

11

You may have seen this Wheel of Fortune screenshot gag going viral recently. Is the answer really "Luck Be In the Air Tonight"? Nope. It's just a photoshop job from start to finish.

The big clue that this one is fake? If the answer is really supposed to be "Luck Be In The Air Tonight," then why is the letter I missing from the word "air"? The only logical explanation? The answer must be the lewd one everybody was thinking.

http://gizmodo.com/10-more-viral-photos-that-are-actually-fake-1680400461


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm disappointed in you Mike. You can do better than that.


----------



## NJmike PE

The thread is called funny pictures, not funny, truthful pictures. Otherwise there would be only 3 pictures posted here


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> The thread is called funny pictures, not funny, truthful pictures. Otherwise there would be only 3 pictures posted here


This is true.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> 11
> 
> You may have seen this Wheel of Fortune screenshot gag going viral recently. Is the answer really "Luck Be In the Air Tonight"? Nope. It's just a photoshop job from start to finish.
> 
> The big clue that this one is fake? If the answer is really supposed to be "Luck Be In The Air Tonight," then why is the letter I missing from the word "air"? The only logical explanation? The answer must be the lewd one everybody was thinking.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/10-more-viral-photos-that-are-actually-fake-1680400461


Thank you Buzz Killington.


----------



## matt267 PE

I try


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> I try


Well go try studying instead. 

Tick-tock.....tick-tock


----------



## matt267 PE

^ yeah, about that......


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Yeah, well it seems I screwed around and passed. So I will just hang around and pester others.


----------



## csb

That's been my motto since 2008!


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> That's been my motto since 2008!


been doin a good job too


----------



## ALBin517

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's been my motto since 2008!
> 
> 
> 
> been doin a good job too
Click to expand...



I think I passed eight years ago. But after passing, I thought there might be some insights I could offer so I stuck around. As my grandpa used to say, "If you are looking for information, I am full of it."


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just here for the cake......and the Scotch......


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I'm just here for the cake......and the Scotch *Ramen*......


Fixt.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Road Guy

I hate to be the fun-sucker but those bollards are most likely removable (some type of pin at the bottom you pull out and the top part comes out)

sorry fun-sucker mode is in full force!!!


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> I hate to be the fun-sucker but those bollards are most likely removable (some type of pin at the bottom you pull out and the top part comes out)
> 
> sorry fun-sucker mode is in full force!!!


I was thinking that the closure one was photoshopped in.


----------



## Road Guy

we used to install those on trail projects next to roads to keep (usually lazy utility companies) from driving on the trails to get to their poles on the ROW. But they were made so that they could be easily removed if needed for access by maintenance and such..


----------



## Road Guy

I can't even tell you a song either one of these guys sing....


----------



## MA_PE

I like Beck's song "Loser"....

I'm a loser, baby..so why don't you kill me?

It's so cheery, just like my life.


----------



## blybrook PE

He ONLY brings out AAA batteries. His brother does the AA's. Don't ask for 9v, C or D cells.


----------



## Road Guy

And who needs to have a aaa battery installed? Other than F'tards ex wife?


----------



## IlPadrino

MA_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be the fun-sucker but those bollards are most likely removable (some type of pin at the bottom you pull out and the top part comes out)
> 
> sorry fun-sucker mode is in full force!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that the closure one was photoshopped in.
Click to expand...

Yup... the pavers around the bollard aren't removed.


----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## csb

Um, what's Jesus doing at a furries convention?


----------



## Dleg

^Jesus loves everybody. Duh.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## csb

Does that work on a treadmill?


----------



## Dleg

Next time I'm at the gym, I'll whip it out and give it a try. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Dleg

"I found something odd in my engineering textbook":


----------



## Dleg




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## MA_PE

Prob 8-8 - Johnny offed a rival gang member and threw the body in a dumpster. How much additional work was done by the trash truck, due to the corpse, when it emptied the dumpster?


----------



## K19

The trick with problems like these is to work in the coordinate system of the corpse


----------



## csb

MA_PE said:


> Prob 8-8 - Johnny offed a rival gang member and threw the body in a dumpster. How much additional work was done by the trash truck, due to the corpse, when it emptied the dumpster?




I'm going to need to assume union trash workers to solve this.


----------



## Dleg

I am further going to assume that it's an entire body, not just an arm.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

K19 said:


> The trick with problems like these is to work in the coordinate system of the corpse




A "free body diagram"?


----------



## csb

It does look like the right hand rule would apply.


----------



## Dleg

LOL!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE

^ I wonder how many won't get that.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## matt267 PE

awesome run Dleg.


----------



## MA_PE

Dleg: what kind of sites are you going to these days??!!??

So what "challenge" are all the spewers doing?


----------



## Dleg

I started with a search for chemistry funny, and came across gifs of these jackasses doing the baking soda and vinegar challenge, or some such idiocy. The others were the result of a google images search for "unintentionally disturbing". Google images is a great procrastination tool.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## TESTY

Dleg said:


>


Obama's Advisor


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Wolverine

Oops, forgot to add the scotch.


----------



## Wolverine

For DK:


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Wolverine

MetsFan said:


>


Bump.

HFS, almost crapped my pants on this one.

:appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I was unaware spongebob was on the cheerleading squad at wsu.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Wolverine

roadwreck said:


>






Couldn't see it first time around RW


----------



## roadwreck

^^ was it posted previously? If so I blame having a newborn. My eb.com time is much more limited these days and when I am here I'm sleep deprived. [emoji14]


----------



## Supe

Here's one for Krak:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## knight1fox3

^ ya sorry about that. It was a fun 15 minutes...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## matt267 PE

NJ,

I found you're new Avatar for results time:


----------



## NJmike PE

I like that. I could also adjust my title to resident asshole


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


>


LMAO! $hit happens when you party naked Matt.


----------



## csb

He is totally wearing shoes.


----------



## Supe

Is he? It looks like he may be wearing socks, possibly his underwear around his ankles?


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Wolverine

^^^ HFS! I would bludgeon myself to death with it.

:brickwall:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Saw this on facebook, too funny.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

+1^^^


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, Environmental Engineering can be quite difficult at times.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> Yeah, Environmental Engineering can be quite difficult at times.




Don't be jealous that I found it first.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## roadwreck

I would point out that the owner of this esteemed website is a CE, he may be dusting off the banhammer as we speak.


----------



## kevo_55

Ken 4.0?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

If I haven't been banned yet....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

kevo_55 said:


> Ken 4.0?


Ken 4.0 will arrive when I take over the department at work.


----------



## Lumber Jim

so it takes an EE over a CE Squared to = ME


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Lumber Jim said:


> so it takes an EE over a CE Squared to = ME


Yeah, if you divide a EE with a CE squared, you're left with a ME.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Ken 3.0 said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> so it takes an EE over a CE Squared to = ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you divide a EE with a CE squared, you're left with a ME.
Click to expand...

Let me see your Proof... 

(to include the sign for "you're left with")

oking:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Keep it up and I'll figure a way to insert a '-' in front of the ME! J/k


----------



## Lumber Jim




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## csb

^ That made me laugh out loud. They have to be a pretty awesome family.


----------



## Supe

I am surprised by the use of all lower-case letters on his sign, so I'll just assume it was written for him.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Road Guy

These Brian Williams memes will never get old....


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Everyone needs to lay off Brian Williams. He's passed the test for honesty - what more do you guys want:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

As a Lord of the Rings fan I couldn't let this one go unposted:


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Friday PE test takers be like:


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb

I found this this morning while logged into MySpace, looking for a picture. It still cracks me up.


----------



## knight1fox3

MySpace? :huh:

:rotflmao:


----------



## csb

I was looking for an old picture. Now you kids get off my lawn!

ldman:


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## ALBin517

The best candidate of the Bush clan is Jeb's son George: military service, legit law degree, bilingual...


----------



## csb




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## csb




----------



## roadwreck

^^

Happy Star Wars day. May the 4th be with you.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


>


see, now that's just not real


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I could post a pic of a couple things that are also not real, but that would need to be in the "other" funny pic thread...


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> see, now that's just not real


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## matt267 PE

^


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Dleg

I'm starting to feel a little embarrassed about my home state....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dleg said:


> I'm starting to feel a little jealous embarrassed about my home state....


Fixt


----------



## cement

Road Guy said:


>


better than menthol


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## matt267 PE

Damn Electrical Engineers.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Hey, beer and engineering. Kind of like kibble and bits.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Those belong in the graphite thread.


----------



## NJmike PE

as does this


----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Those belong in the graphite thread.


I didn't want to over do it in there. Feel free to move them as you see fit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

from Texts from Last Night:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

The real reason for the shootout in Texas


----------



## knight1fox3

Parenting, you're doing it right...


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## matt267 PE

MetsFan said:


>


I'm not sure if this is funny or sad.

Edit:

I'm going to go with funny because it looks like the guy was driving like an ass.


----------



## MA_PE

Holy crap. That Dart had a bad day.


----------



## Road Guy

...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## EB NCEES REP

That was funny about 30 pages ago


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

EB NCEES REP said:


> That was funny about 30 pages ago


Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


>


You were the nintendo warrior for halloween?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nintendo warrior, protecting his virginity one girl at a time.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Nintendo warrior, protecting his virginity one girl at a time.


Continually not getting laid at a female penitentiary with fist-fulls of pardons.


----------



## Road Guy

Time to flip him


----------



## csb

That is a whole lot of tourist.


----------



## csb




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## snickerd3

MetsFan said:


>


nail salon for men?


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Road Guy

LOL, go Braves!


----------



## Supe




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

roadwreck said:


>


I hate it when it does that.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Rex kwon do scares all!

For what it's worth, I went to school with a guy, that if you met him, you would think he was the basis for the Napoleon character.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## cement

^now that's funny right there


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>


Best tree house ever.


----------



## NJmike PE

green roof?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if it's worth any LEED points.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

They should at least get 1 point for creativity.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## YMZ PE

Road Guy said:


>


The hoot is that I wouldn't be surprised if there was a farmer's market inside Hustler nowadays. The inside is surprisingly classy, with a nice cafe and big comfy chairs. It looks just like Borders used to, only with a lot more genitalia.


----------



## Road Guy

-


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Bottom....


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## wilheldp_PE

What kind of a-hole wears a wetsuit to go swimming in a pool (scuba diving training excluded)?


----------



## Supe




----------



## FLBuff PE

I give him an 8.5 on that dive.


----------



## ALBin517

Only a 6.5 from the Russian judge


----------



## roadwreck

Um, probably not the best way to phrase this...


----------



## Supe

FIFA TWO GIRLS ONE WORLD CUP


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## NJmike PE

I see what you did there...


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


>




It's seven years old, but Hillary's trying a comeback and I was looking for something else and just here. Here it is.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## knight1fox3

Too soon???


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

^this is too complicated for me. I don't even know if it's funny.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## YMZ PE

matt267 said:


> ^this is too complicated for me. I don't even know if it's funny.




It's very complicated, but clever. I had to look up the lyrics to remember what the last line was supposed to be.


----------



## Road Guy

Please enlighten us knuckle draggers


----------



## YMZ PE

Never Gonna Give You Up. It's a rickrolling rebus.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it, I've been rick rolled.

At least it's better than a lemon party.


----------



## YMZ PE

I like lemons


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess Mike can finally pick this up.


----------



## csb

Is that part of prime day?


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> Is that part of prime day?




I suppose that is one way to prime things


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just another of the 'great' Amazon Prime Deals. What a bunch of crap that turned out to be. Will be interesting to see if Walmart's sale is much better. Unless Amazon rolls out some amazing deals later in the day, I think they shot themselves in the foot a bit regarding how they're perceived.


----------



## snickerd3

why? black friday deals have been crap for a couple years. they were offering a sale...not their fault you don't want what is for sale. you should be glad they didn't have anything you wanted and could save your $


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Just another of the 'great' Amazon Prime Deals. What a bunch of crap that turned out to be. Will be interesting to see if Walmart's sale is much better. Unless Amazon rolls out some amazing deals later in the day, I think they shot themselves in the foot a bit regarding how they're perceived.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I haven't actually looked to buy anything. I came across that pic in an article about the failed sale. My comment was more focused on the fact that Amazon has potentially done their image more harm than good with this 'sale.'


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Matt, stop posting pics of mini-Matt #1 and get to work on #2.


----------



## snickerd3

not really a failure, they got people talking about amazon prime...that tv commercial they have is way worse than some of the comments I have seen in articles online.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Matt, stop posting pics of mini-Matt #1 and get to work on #2.


I need more time to regenerate, I'm not in my 20s anymore.


----------



## csb

I checked the deals this morning and there was an airline seat belt extender on sale. Boy howdy!


----------



## csb




----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> I checked the deals this morning and there was an airline seat belt extender on sale. Boy howdy!


But they have lube, lots and lots of lube.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

csb said:


> I checked the deals this morning and there was an airline seat belt extender on sale. Boy howdy!




If the barrel of lube doesn't get you in that seat then you'll need that extender.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, stop posting pics of mini-Matt #1 and get to work on #2.
> 
> 
> 
> I need more time to regenerate, I'm not in my 20s anymore.
Click to expand...

2 seconds of productivity and 2 months of recovery...you work public sector?


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> I checked the deals this morning and there was an airline seat belt extender on sale. *Boy howdy*!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I'm very disappointed that the 55 gallon barrel of lube does not ship to Dublin, Ireland...and very confused as to why they felt the need to specify that.


----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked the deals this morning and there was an airline seat belt extender on sale. *Boy howdy*!
Click to expand...





> Dear Word Detective: Where does the expression “Boy Howdy!” come from? Any connection to Howdy Doody? — Carol.
> 
> Well, ultimately, yes, of course. It’s pretty hard to think of a single aspect of modern life that isn’t connected to Howdy Doody in some way. To those of you born after 1960, “Howdy Doody” may have been just a wildly popular 1950s kiddie TV show, but the rest of us know that time and space began with Buffalo Bob and Clarabell the Clown. Someone should tell those physicists that they’re wasting their time searching for that Grand Unified Theory of Everything. It’s Howdy Doody all the way down.
> 
> All kidding aside, “Howdy Doody” and “Boy Howdy” are, in fact, related. The “Howdy” in “Boy Howdy” is the same word as in “Howdy Doody,” the name of the marionette that starred in the TV show. “Howdy” is a short form of the phrase “How do you do?”, a social greeting that dates back to 16th century England. The form “Howdy” took root in the Southern US in the 19th century and was carried West by veterans of the US Civil War. “Howdy Doody” is simply another jocular form of “How do you do?” Although “Howdy” as a greeting is usually associated with the West, it’s actually used all over the US today, and I often hear myself blurt “Howdy!” when I’m passed on the street by someone who has a stronger memory of me than I have of them.
> 
> “Boy howdy” is another Southernism, usually attributed to Texas and evidently popular in that state. It’s a simple combination of the exclamation “Boy!” (indicating surprise) and our friend “Howdy,” together used to mean “Wow!” or to indicate strong agreement with a statement or question (“Was your mom mad at you?” “Boy howdy! I’m grounded for a month.”). The phrase seems to have been popularized in the years after World War I, when returning soldiers who had heard it from Texans in the service brought it back to civilian life. A related form, “boy hidy,” is a fairly weird but nonetheless popular variation. Texas, land of mystery.
> 
> Speaking of exclamations, the interjection “boy!” (“Boy, that sauce is hot!”) is short for “Oh boy,” used to introduce and emphasize a statement since the early 20th century. The original lexical function of the phrase was simply to catch the listener’s attention, equivalent to saying “Hey, mister…”, but today “boy” used this way signals that the speaker considers what follows to be important or surprising (“Boy, I never thought they’d actually fire me”).


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Just another of the 'great' Amazon Prime Deals. What a bunch of crap that turned out to be. Will be interesting to see if Walmart's sale is much better. Unless Amazon rolls out some amazing deals later in the day, I think they shot themselves in the foot a bit regarding how they're perceived.




They were terrible. I didn't see anything worthwhile yesterday, and even absolute crap was selling out in minutes. By the time dinner rolled around, Prime Day was being ripped relentlessly, and Amazon was already trying to back up their claims by comparing sales figures, etc.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NASA's first photo of Pluto. I guess they were right, that's no planet.


----------



## csb




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MA_PE

what am I looking at?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

MA_PE said:


> what am I looking at?


A submarine near a small hamlet?


----------



## csb

A guy in a canoe?


----------



## NJmike PE

das boot


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> A guy in a canoe?


you mean a little man in a boat?


----------



## csb

You didn't need to go there, MA_PE.


----------



## Dark Knight

That is the Red October.


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> You didn't need to go there, MA_PE.


somebody had to. I figured WTH.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


>






I'd expect as much from a guy who looks like a bad Urban Outfitters billboard.


----------



## NJmike PE

there's a guy in the picture" :huh: :dunno:


----------



## Supe

NJmike PE said:


> there's a guy in the picture" :huh: :dunno:




Yes. I figured that out after initially thinking it was two chicks.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

^ ha ha! Yes! I was just doing those for my power electronics course. Epic... :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL


----------



## csb




----------



## NJmike PE

^ I don't get it...


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan

It's 4pm on Friday... time for some funnies:


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## wilheldp_PE

MetsFan said:


>




Only Pokemon dorks will get this one.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## TESTY

http://www.ksfo.com/2015/08/03/my-eyes-2/


----------



## Road Guy

10 demerits


----------



## MA_PE

That photo made think of:

"I don't know...I thought Frank was kind of cute."

Eeeewwwwww


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Road Guy

Buddy of mine sent this to me while stuck in traffic....


----------



## MA_PE

wow. that's pretty bad.


----------



## Supe

Between it, the mud flaps, and the Craftsman tool box... that is one classy hombre.


----------



## csb

I bet he gets a lot of ladies.

And by ladies, I mean coked-out whores.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


>


Everything that is right about 'Merica


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

Hey, I found RG's desk name plate!


----------



## Road Guy

I was just having this same discussion with some people at work this morning!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb

NJMike started a man candy thread in the funny pic thread. Thanks, NJMike!


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah I didn't think that one through. I was more excited about the derivatives


----------



## csb




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Yeah I didn't think that one through. I was more excited about the derivatives


What's a derivative?? I forgot


----------



## YMZ PE

NJmike PE said:


>




I'd derive that. And it would be f prime.


----------



## YMZ PE

Upon further reflection, I realize the above comment suggests I want to bang the fat one.

Guess I should have differentiated! *ba dum tish*


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

YMZ PE said:


> Upon further reflection, I realize the above comment suggests I want to bang the fat one.
> 
> Guess I should have differentiated! *ba dum *toosh**


fixt


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I know that wasn't Mrs Dex because she will own it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


>




Because they are now Navient Corporation?


----------



## knight1fox3

ROFL!!!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb

That whole picture loaded like I was on dialup. I now feel awful for waiting.


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


>


dude that's what my attempts at selfies look like...no need for parkinsons as the reason


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## YMZ PE

I interpret Ernie as being a mentally challenged adult and Bert as his exasperated caretaker. Statler and Waldorf, on the other hand, are the proverbial flaming old gay guys.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05mLkZhZScs


----------



## MA_PE

now there's a bad day at the local car gathering.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

For our October test-takers:


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

This cracked me up.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Genius!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Supe

Challenge acceptaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## MetsFan

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4KtMfQ9hUc


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## roadwreck

I'll probably get banned for this...


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## jeb6294

MetsFan said:


>


I guess it depends on how you look at it. My first impression is that it was a gay joke.


----------



## MetsFan

Call me sensitive, but some pictures are inherently racist, and that picture is one of them.


----------



## goodal

I did laugh when i saw it, then I thought wow thats pretty racist, but I don't get my panties in a wad over stupid crap like that. There's alot other things worth being upset over.


----------



## NJmike PE

Better?

&lt;------Equal Opportunity Offender.


----------



## csb

goodal said:


> I did laugh when i saw it, then I thought wow thats pretty racist, but I don't get my panties in a wad over stupid crap like that. There's alot other things worth being upset over.




Like people who think "alot" is a word.


----------



## knight1fox3

Or those who think that Jethro Tull is a person. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> Or those who think that Jethro Tull is a person. &lt;smh&gt;


Who is Jethro Tull?


----------



## MA_PE

akwooly said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or those who think that Jethro Tull is a person. &lt;smh&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Jethro Tull?
Click to expand...

You mean he's not?


----------



## FLBuff PE

That's the dude that plays the flute in a "metal" band, right?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Damn grad school....


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Supe

uke:


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## FLBuff PE

[No message]


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## csb

I'm just going to take a moment and appreciate that both NJMike and matt267 were the ones to like that.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

That's a big ass balloon.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Road Guy

Thats awesome!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## mevans154




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MetsFan said:


>


True story.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE

Be careful out there csb:


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## MetsFan

Don't watch if you have a weak stomach...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=29&amp;v=WPYMM5_Y5Ac


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MA_PE

MetsFan said:


>


that's one tall pole. I've been watching for 20 minutes and he hasn't reched the top yet.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE

How I feel on Mondays:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Supe

MetsFan said:


>






I'll admit it, I laughed.


----------



## MetsFan

Supe said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit it, I laughed.
Click to expand...



I know, hot dogs are found to cause cancer and these fools are eating it up!


----------



## Road Guy

Not sure what this is about?


----------



## Road Guy

Or this


----------



## knight1fox3

So what were you searching online that these came up? LOL


----------



## Road Guy

Someone on Facebook like this page

https://www.facebook.com/Christian-Mothers-Against-Masturbation-1560660604170522/

Based on the person I am pretty sure they were making a joke, I think?


----------



## cement

wow.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

So, rg is searching masturbation and religion on Facebook.

Interesting.


----------



## NJmike PE

Guest_Ken 3.0


----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3

ZERO F's given today....It's pajama time ALL DAY!


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> Someone on Facebook like this page
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Christian-Mothers-Against-Masturbation-1560660604170522/
> 
> Based on the person I am pretty sure they were making a joke, I think?


"Young men, before you spend your money on a diamond, make sure she has never self-raped her sin cave."

"Her fingers are for diamond rings. Not for ringing the Devil's doorbell."

So much WTF in one little FB post.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Not sure what this is about?


This one is obvious. If you masterbate then you'll have a stronger grip and can hang onto the cliff...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmcGwBjL7W0


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

http://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy249/sirdaft1/Mobile%20Uploads/CCF4ACB6-2C7C-4905-B7BD-E36115C389FF_zpsywytns88.jpg


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## roadwreck

Looks like someone stole our calendar idea...

http://nyc-taxi-drivers-calendar.myshopify.com/


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy

So a friend of mine is in New Orleans this week and snapped this picture


----------



## MA_PE

Wow how lucky for him.


----------



## Road Guy

An actual girl took the photo


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> An actual girl took the photo


what are you implying?

Wow how lucky for him her.


----------



## Dark Knight

Road Guy said:


> So a friend of mine is in New Orleans this week and snapped this picture


Who is she. Am sorry to be ignorant but what is special about this?


----------



## Supe

Dark Knight said:


> Who is she. Am sorry to be ignorant but what is special about this?


Does this ring a bell?


----------



## Dark Knight

Ah...OK. Thanks Supe. Was not able to tell from the pic.


----------



## jeb6294

Dark Knight said:


> Who is she. Am sorry to be ignorant but what is special about this?


Nobody important.  There shouldn't be anything special about this at all except that too many people are addicted to reality TV.

At least it isn't a picture of him/her "working" for beads.


----------



## NJmike PE

jeb6294 said:


> Nobody important.  There shouldn't be anything special about this at all except that too many people are addicted to reality TV.
> 
> *At least it isn't a picture of him/her "working" for beads.*


uke:


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Why does Christie always look hungry?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## MetsFan

matt267 said:


> Why does Christie always look hungry?


That needs a sandwich in between his hands

Something like this:


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MetsFan said:


> That needs a sandwich in between his hands
> 
> Something like this:


I thought he was describing the size of the last dick he ate.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Nice Christmas lights Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Nice Christmas lights Mike.


I worked hard to get that to look arrow right


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


> 2 hours ago, matt267 said: Nice Christmas lights Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> I worked hard to get that to look arrow right
Click to expand...

You must be an engineer.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ken 3.0 said:


> You must be an engineer.


At least he tries to be one.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## knight1fox3

Just when you think you can handle a Monday....


----------



## NJmike PE

for the hardcore drinkers


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

This is a pretty good idea for family Christmas cards


----------



## Supe

I wish that baby on the right would tug on mommy's shirt just a little bit harder...


----------



## NJmike PE

Supe said:


> I wish that baby on the right would tug on mommy's shirt just a little bit harder...


I thought that too


----------



## MetsFan

Pet Diaries:
Not a pic, but whatever...

Excerpts from a Dog's Diary:

* 8:00 am - Dog food! My favourite thing!
* 9:30 am - A car ride! My favourite thing!
* 9:40 am - A walk in the park! My favourite thing!
* 10:30 am - Got rubbed and petted! My favourite thing!
* 12:00 pm - Lunch! My favourite thing!
* 1:00 pm - Played in the yard! My favourite thing!
* 3:00 pm - Wagged my tail! My favourite thing!
* 5:00 pm - Milk bones! My favourite thing!
* 7:00 pm - Got to play ball! My favourite thing!
* 8:00 pm - Wow! Watched TV with the people! My favourite thing!
* 11:00 pm - Sleeping on the bed! My favourite thing!

Excerpts from a Cat's Diary:

Day 983 of my captivity.

My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while the other inmates and I are fed hash or some sort of dry nuggets. Although I make my contempt for the rations perfectly clear, I nevertheless must eat something in order to keep up my strength. The only thing that keeps me going is my dream of escape. In an attempt to disgust them, I once again vomit on the carpet. 
Today I decapitated a mouse and dropped its headless body at their feet. I had hoped this would strike fear into their hearts, since it clearly demonstrates what I am capable of. However, they merely made condescending comments about what a "good little hunter" I am.

Bastards!

There was some sort of assembly of their accomplices tonight. I was placed in solitary confinement for the duration of the event. However, I could hear the noises and smell the food. I overheard that my confinement was due to the power of "allergies." I must learn what this means, and how to use it to my advantage.

Today I was almost successful in an attempt to assassinate one of my tormentors by weaving around his feet as he was walking. I must try this again tomorrow - but at the top of the stairs. 

I am convinced that the other prisoners here are flunkies and snitches. The dog receives special privileges. He is regularly released - and seems to be more than willing to return. He is obviously retarded. The bird has got to be an informant. I observe him communicate with the guards regularly. I am certain that he reports my every move. My captors have arranged protective custody for him in an elevated cell, so he is safe. For now...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Why is the dog in that story British?


----------



## roadwreck

^^

Didn't you know that all dogs speak the queen's english.


----------



## Supe

Man, some people have no sense of humour.


----------



## TomMechanical




----------



## knight1fox3

And we're back to Monday...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

How'd you get a vid of Matt's PE exam experience?

Well guess I can't say that now that he's passed the exam...Damn Matt ruining punchlines and everything.


----------



## matt267 PE

To be honest, that is exactly how I felt.


----------



## knight1fox3

Don't worry, I can take some of this heat since that is how I feel right at the moment working on my final exam.  &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## MetsFan

matt267 PE said:


> To be honest, that is exactly how I felt.


Congrats Matt!  I haven't been keeping up with the results threads.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Don't worry, I can take some of this heat since that is how I feel right at the moment working on my final exam.  &lt;smh&gt;


I'm not cruel enough to do that to you Fox...Matt on the other hand...


----------



## matt267 PE

MetsFan said:


> Congrats Matt!  I haven't been keeping up with the results threads.


Thanks MF.


----------



## Dark Knight

So...Matt...I guess congratulations are in order. For some reason I thought you had already passed the PE exam but just realized the name change. You are a natural don't you?

Happy for you my friend. Good to see good things happening to good people.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks DK.


----------



## MA_PE

X2.  congrats Matt!  Now you can concentrate on spamming without that nagging guilt that you should be studying.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## kevo_55

I'm really out of it.

Congrats Matt!! Now go and get that fatty money!


----------



## Lumber Jim

I've been poor at keeping up lately. Great Job Matt! Knew you could do it!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Road Guy

Midnight tokers?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Think "Reservoir Dogs"


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## csb

I received this from LinkedIn. Why the hell am I using Microstation if AutoCAD gives you hot sandwiches?!


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## csb




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Supe

LOL ^


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## jeb6294

MetsFan said:


>


I've seen some of these on Facebook and I think they're hilarious, but at the same time they make me cringe because you know there's some idiots who are going to think they're serious.


----------



## MetsFan

Did I post this one before?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## MA_PE

yikes!  Where is that from?


----------



## kevo_55

The rust makes it hold a bit better though.......


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Have you ever tried to pull those pins after they've sat for a while? It's probably the strongest point there. lol


----------



## MetsFan

What's the problem?  It's a locking pin!


----------



## MetsFan

$20 a week as a 6 year old seems like a lot, no?


----------



## snickerd3

yes it is too much for a 6 yr old unless they buy their own lunch everyday at school


----------



## MA_PE

how do you know the kid isn't 26?


----------



## MetsFan

Oh I guess it doesn't mention it in the letter. A kid on Reddit posted it saying his dad wrote it for his 6 year old brother.


----------



## MA_PE

Seems like a complete waste of time for 6 year old.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MA_PE said:


> yikes!  Where is that from?


The internet.


----------



## Road Guy

Now the movie makes sense to me


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think there was a fudgey story posted here a while back that had that exact scenario play out.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

knight1fox3 said:


>


I would rather not eat bacon at all.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


>


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Girls eat turkey bacon.


----------



## Supe

I've said it before, I like turkey bacon.  However, it does not look, smell, taste, or resemble real bacon in any ways.  In fact, they shouldn't even be allowed to use bacon in the name.  I like eating the occasional spicy slim jim, but there's no use in trying to convince myself, or anyone, that its an acceptable alternative to real beef jerky, either.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Was channel surfing yesterday and ended up on an episode of How It's Made that was showing the production of bacon.  Immediately thought of EB.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Looks like this will be me this weekend:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Supe said:


> I've said it before, I like turkey bacon.  However, it does not look, smell, taste, or resemble real bacon in any ways.  In fact, they shouldn't even be allowed to use bacon in the name.  I like eating the occasional spicy slim jim, but there's no use in trying to convince myself, or anyone, that its an acceptable alternative to real beef jerky, either.


Calling it "bacon" is like extending the word Engineer to a janitor.


----------



## MA_PE

"smoked cured turkey chopped and formed"

at least it's not a processed food.  sounds natural to me.


----------



## csb

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Looks like this will be me this weekend:


THIS IS WHAT MY HOUSE HAS LOOKED LIKE FOR THE LAST MONTH PLUS! PULL UP YOUR BRITCHES, EAST COAST, AND QUIT LOSING YOUR SHIT!

I'll just sit back and wait for the "but it's different here" replies.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Calling it "bacon" is like extending the word Engineer to a janitor.


Hey, I was a custodial engineer once. :thumbs:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MetsFan said:


>


I made my oldest learn.  My next in line is in process.  One of the main reasons I tell them I'm making them learn is so their friends don't ask to borrow their car.


----------



## MA_PE

Both of my kids can drive a stick no problem.  My brother's car is also stick and his kids drive it frequently.

I think quite a few of their friends know how also.


----------



## thekzieg

View attachment 7742


----------



## jeb6294

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Looks like this will be me this weekend:


Maybe the shovel fairy will show up...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I think I'll just shovel myself thanks.  No amount of alcohol/therapy would erase that ^


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Welcome to 6 hours ago.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's alright Mike, you tried.


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks Matt


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Road Guy

I admit I went to public school, the falcon one took me a minute..


----------



## MetsFan

^^ Haha, yeah, that one took me a while too.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

One year in college we made each of the pledges/neophytes submit a grocery store receipt that had a Feb 14th date stamp and only included a cucumber, a tube of KY, and a "romantic music" CD.  It had to be purchased though a cashier register (no self-checkout).


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Supe

^ That was me when I loved on the third story of a Houston apartment with no elevator.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

http://brobible.com/guyism/article/89-funniest-photos-internet-guyism-daily-must-see-imagery-lol-pics/27/


----------



## jeb6294

I may have to break down and upgrade to Windows 10.  I am fine with my Windows 7, but it is starting to get kind of glitch.  In addition to the constant pop-up windows, I'm wondering if that's Microsoft's way of "encouraging" people to upgrade.


----------



## knight1fox3

jeb6294 said:


> I may have to break down and upgrade to Windows 10.  I am fine with my Windows 7, but it is starting to get kind of glitch.  In addition to the constant pop-up windows, I'm wondering if that's Microsoft's way of "encouraging" people to upgrade.


Most likely it is their way of encouragement.  Though I will say anyone would do well to skip over Win8 completely and take advantage of the COMPLETELY FREE upgrade to Win10.  Assuming you have a valid Win7 license.  Heck, I believe MS has even said you can upgrade to Win10 from a non-legitimate license.  Still not bad! :thumbs:


----------



## goodal

Ive moved to 10 at home and work from 7.  I have no issues at all.  It seems to run pretty fast even on a 6 and 3 year old machine.


----------



## Wolverine

Is the legend of *LEROY JENKINS* common knowledge?  I had to Google it a few years back after seeing a "Leroy Jenkins" card in one of my kids Magic decks and becoming overly curious.

Armed with that pop-culture knowledge, the cop thing was pretty funny.

Hey, at least I got chicken.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wolverine said:


> Is the legend of *LEROY JENKINS* common knowledge?  I had to Google it a few years back after seeing a "Leroy Jenkins" card in one of my kids Magic decks and becoming overly curious.
> 
> Armed with that pop-culture knowledge, the cop thing was pretty funny.
> 
> Hey, at least I got chicken.


I had to show the original video to Mrs Dex a month ago because the Archer episode I was watching made a reference to it and I couldn't stop laughing.  She just looked at me like "WTF?", but after seeing the video she now understands too.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## geomane




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## jeb6294

NJmike PE said:


>


Emissions have been deleted and aftermarket parts added.


----------



## akwooly

for my man RG.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

Dex, you've made a lot of changes to Bee


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Meanwhile in NJ:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ My niece did that to both of her younger siblings. Now she's the smallest of the 3 and at only 9yrs old.


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 PE said:


> Meanwhile in NJ:


sooo glad the age difference is large enough that minisnick knows better than to do this


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> sooo glad the age difference is large enough that minisnick *should know* better than to do this


Fixt.  Just wait.....


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> sooo glad the age difference is large enough that minisnick knows better than to do this


in a similarly funny story, NJ #1 decided that she wanted to cut NJ #3's hair..... 2x.  The first time she figured out how to obtain a pair of actual scissors and chopped #3's hair. The second time about 3 months later, she attempted to repeat this with safety scissors.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## cement

^ slope to drain


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I took this around 2007. Notice the small excavator in the background.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

cement said:


> ^ slope to drain


I'm sure it will work!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## csb

^YES!


----------



## Road Guy

nope,, make bad choices in life, life will be harder


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Still grumpy over not getting that air rifle as a kid?


----------



## Road Guy

Yes I had to wait until I had my first job to get my first bb gun.


----------



## goodal

Actually Democratic Socialism is forced "sharing".  A man convinced against his will is unconvinced still.  The government taking my stuff and giving it to someone that didn't work for it makes me poorer, enables the recipient and lets the government even more up in my business.  I like being able to pick who I "share" my money with.


----------



## Hammer Head PE

There is no law preventing Dems from giving all of their stuff away to those that want it. Why don't they do it? I do not understand.


----------



## Hammer Head PE

But that's probably a post that belongs in a different thread. My apologies.....


----------



## Road Guy

roll tide


----------



## csb




----------



## Hammer Head PE

Dadgum Bammers....Ugh!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Took this at lunch today.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Took this at lunch today.


Huh?


----------



## matt267 PE

Something tells me that's an unauthorized modification.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Something tells me that's an unauthorized modification.


Double check the spec book.  It may *technically* be ok.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Advanced wastewater design.


----------



## MA_PE

is that to defeat an alarm saying the septic tank is full?

At least they were discrete about it.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't approve.


----------



## knight1fox3

I can see they have some type of reversing contactor control that has either timed control and/or over-load protection.  But are they using the brick to defeat the contactor(s)?

Very discrete indeed.  @matt267 PE, was this not in any of the PE exam materials you studied as a preferred solution? :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

I think it was answer "E" on that question.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> I think it was answer "E" on that question.


"Most nearly"?


----------



## Boomer01 PE




----------



## Wolverine

"Look, everybody knows stormwater runoff design is the hardest of the civil disciplines."


----------



## jeb6294

He might be a member of ISIS by now...they do like the nutty ones.



Wolverine said:


> "Look, everybody knows stormwater runoff design is the hardest of the civil disciplines."


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it wrong that I found humor in this?


----------



## roadwreck

Boomer01 PE said:


>


That detention facility seems to be working perfectly.


----------



## mudpuppy

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Is it wrong that I found humor in this?




SEL University--do you work in relaying?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

mudpuppy said:


> 2 hours ago, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wrong that I found humor in this?
> 
> 
> 
> SEL University--do you work in relaying?
Click to expand...

Only connecting them up. No programming or developing the schemes.


----------



## mudpuppy

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Only connecting them up. No programming or developing the schemes.




We can get a team going, between you, me and DK we can design, set, test and commission.  I see fatty money in our future.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

mudpuppy said:


> 3 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> 
> Only connecting them up. No programming or developing the schemes.
> 
> 
> 
> We can get a team going, between you, me and DK we can design, set, test and commission.  I see fatty money in our future.
Click to expand...

Fatty money is good.


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> We can get a team going, between you, me and DK we can design, set, test and commission.  I see fatty money in our future.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken PE 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fatty money is good.
Click to expand...

And we are working on various integrations or relaying info fed back to a master controller over E/IP and IEC 61850 protocols.

Can I join in on the fun? :thumbs:

Consequently I can also provide automation and I.T. support.


----------



## thekzieg

I went to high school with Ed Schweitzer's son, so I can...help?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thekzieg PE said:


> I went to high school with Ed Schweitzer's son, so I can...help?


Conflict of interest.


----------



## thekzieg

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Conflict of interest.


Phew.


----------



## Dark Knight

mudpuppy said:


> We can get a team going, between you, me and DK we can design, set, test and commission.  I see fatty money in our future.


So do I... :bio:


----------



## mudpuppy

thekzieg PE said:


> I went to high school with Ed Schweitzer's son, so I can...help?


Really?  Are you from Pullman? 

Can you get us a discount?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

mudpuppy said:


> 4 hours ago, thekzieg PE said:
> 
> I went to high school with Ed Schweitzer's son, so I can...help?
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Are you from Pullman?
> 
> Can you get us a discount? [emoji3]
Click to expand...

Discounts is a good way to get in on the action


----------



## thekzieg

mudpuppy said:


> Really?  Are you from Pullman?
> 
> Can you get us a discount?


Yes, yes, and maybe.


----------



## thekzieg

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Discounts is a good way to get in on the action


One of my husband's best friends is a mid level at SEL...so I guess I'm on the team now?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thekzieg PE said:


> 41 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> 
> Discounts is a good way to get in on the action
> 
> 
> 
> One of my husband's best friends is a mid level at SEL...so I guess I'm on the team now?
Click to expand...

Back to the conflict scenario....


----------



## thekzieg

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Back to the conflict scenario....


Dammit!


----------



## mudpuppy

What's the conflict?  Even Schewitzer's engineering arm doesn't always use SEL relays.  Gotta use what the customer wants. . .


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Idk, just sounded funny. Can't split fatty money a million ways. Everyone on eb will try and get in on our action.


----------



## knight1fox3

What Schewitzer fears is technology. And they are FIGHTING kicking &amp; screaming that Ethernet is the devil.  This will hinder our plan.  =(


----------



## Road Guy

What are u nerds talking about?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Road Guy said:


> What are u nerds talking about?


Starting our own relaying co. and making $$$


----------



## NJmike PE

Proud father moment


----------



## Wolverine

mudpuppy said:


> We can get a team going, between you, me and DK we can design, set, test and commission.  I see fatty money in our future.


What am I, chopped liver?


----------



## mudpuppy

Wolverine said:


> What am I, chopped liver?




You gave up Protection and went to the dark side long ago. . .


----------



## Wolverine

Hey, I got 100% on the Protection and Control portion of my last NERC test.  I still got it baby!

http://officetan.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Screen-Shot-2015-08-25-at-11.19.57-AM.png


----------



## Dark Knight

Once a relay engineer, always a relay engineer, even if it only brings you heartbreak. Relaying is like the woman you are addicted to. She can misstreat, bash, even betray you but still love her


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Flyer_PE

Wolverine said:


> What am I, chopped liver?


I figured I was left off the list since I work the generation side of the street.


----------



## thekzieg

NJmike PE said:


>


No.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

That reminds me of these:


----------



## wilheldp_PE

That Spongebob Tampax song wins the internet.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## cement

those aren't authentic.  I don't see a Nameste or Coexist bumper sticker anywhere


----------



## jeb6294

Also, no rainbow emblems of any type and one of them should have the stick figure lady w/ 8 cats on the back window.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NJmike PE said:


>


This is one of those where the explanation ruins it.


----------



## csb

Fools! That's the front of an Outback!


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

jeb6294 said:


> Also, no rainbow emblems of any type and one of them should have the stick figure lady w/ 8 cats on the back window.


Cat lady got towed?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

MetsFan said:


>


Face shields are for suckers.


----------



## Supe

You should see the wall of flame that comes out of a plumbed acetylene line when the red hot dross from a track torch on a cutting table drops down and melts the hose in half!


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## thekzieg

So true.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## jeb6294




----------



## csb

+1,020,1468 LOTR


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## FLBuff PE

MetsFan said:


>


Some people are just lucky.



MetsFan said:


>


Watch me whip, watch me ne ne.


----------



## Road Guy

How did I get here? This is not my house?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

Are you on a multiuse path with your horseless carriage?!


----------



## roadwreck

I'm sure that carriage has the power of many horses...


----------



## csb




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

csb said:


>


I thought Mike was supposed to put fires out, not start them.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

He should also know not to stand downwind of a fire.


----------



## csb

I like it when the fire department does those demonstrations of "This is pretty messed up and will burn your house down, so watch us."


----------



## csb




----------



## thekzieg

csb said:


>


Burning christmas trees is fun!


----------



## csb




----------



## csb

Fire! Heh, heh. FIRE!


----------



## csb

Every time I see pine beetle forests, I think of those Christmas tree fire videos.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> He should also know not to stand downwind of a fire.


yeah, standing on the leeward side wasn't the brightest of ideas there.


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Wolverine




----------



## Wolverine

(True story)

(I found a small brown snake, about 9", dangling from a spiderweb in my garage. The spider looked up at me like "WTF?  Don't mess with that, I'm gonna eat it later.")


----------



## csb

Nope nope nope nope nope


----------



## csb




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

She's a keeper.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Supe leaves that note on his fridge for when his fiance comes home...


----------



## MetsFan

Related?


----------



## snickerd3

^LMAO! crying here  at dex's post, metfan snuck his post in there


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ Supe leaves that note on his fridge for when his fiance comes home...


I would say it's mine, except that I don't write in lower case letters, and I don't give away my beer.


----------



## jeb6294

MetsFan said:


>


Yeah, that's sticking out far enough the he really should have put a red flag on the back of that.


----------



## jeb6294

MetsFan said:


> Related?


So women aren't allowed to walk around topless, but he is?  Dudes a D-cup.


----------



## snickerd3

did you really need to quote to keep the picture at the top of the  page?!!!


----------



## jeb6294

Hahaha...when I did it, it looked like it was still at the bottom of the page.  I'll have to quote it again to make sure it's at the top of page next time too.


----------



## matt267 PE

jeb6294 said:


> So women aren't allowed to walk around topless, but he is?  Dudes a D-cup.


I wonder if people would get upset if he breast fed in public.


----------



## snickerd3

all that bouncing and swinging has to hurt!  although he is probably drunk and numbed up so he will feel it int he morning


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## csb

Ken PE 3.0 said:


>


@knight1fox3 @engineergurl


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

csb said:


> 2 hours ago, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @knight1fox3 @engineergurl
Click to expand...

You trying to turn me in or something???

[emoji4]


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just highlighting that is actually a biography. Not non-fiction.


----------



## roadwreck

Ken PE 3.0 said:


>


Some folks in the office just went to lunch at a $5 all you can eat sushi restaurant.  I think they may end up experiencing this also.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Or anyone eating White Castle for that matter.....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ Or anyone eating White Castle for that matter.....


Ahh, white castle - the cure for constipation.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The problem with White Castle is that getting there is a PITA.  Granted, after you're done eating there, it's a different pain in the ass...


----------



## snickerd3

i love white castle!!!  haven't had it in a long while though.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Supe

MetsFan said:


> Related?




Brother from another mother.


----------



## csb

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> You trying to turn me in or something???


They're always trying to get me to eat there and I say, "No, thank you; I haven't shit my pants in 33 years."


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Road Guy

&amp; ManBuns


----------



## Supe

Damn, now I have to return your birthday present.


----------



## Supe




----------



## Road Guy

Classy


----------



## Supe

It's better, because its European.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ken PE 3.0 said:


>


What's wrong with a little racism?  It's bigotry that's the problem.


----------



## jeb6294

Supe said:


>


That is just awful.

The legs have no structure like they have no bones.  Unless they are supposed to be some sort on tentacles since there don't appear to be any feet either.  The boobs are asymmetrical and placed incorrectly.  They should each be drooping to the sides to some degree, depending on the floppiness of said boobs, since the person is in a supine position.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jeb6294 said:


> That is just awful.
> 
> The legs have no structure like they have no bones.  Unless they are supposed to be some sort on tentacles since there don't appear to be any feet either.  The boobs are asymmetrical and placed incorrectly.  They should each be drooping to the sides to some degree, depending on the floppiness of said boobs, since the person is in a supine position.


Legs?  Boobs?  I think you're seeing things.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Audi driver said:


> 10 minutes ago, jeb6294 said: That is just awful. The legs have no structure like they have no bones.  Unless they are supposed to be some sort on tentacles since there don't appear to be any feet either.  The boobs are asymmetrical and placed incorrectly.  They should each be drooping to the sides to some degree, depending on the floppiness of said boobs, since the person is in a supine position.
> 
> 
> 
> Legs?  Boobs?  I think you're seeing things.
Click to expand...

Maybe you're seeing the sea witch from the little mermaid.


----------



## Supe




----------



## Wolverine

Alright alright, keep it SFW.  Dancing man is not good for me.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

^I'm not sure if that's funny


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> ^I'm not sure if that's funny


I agree

I hate tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not funny


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## knight1fox3

I'm not even going to inquire about what you were searching for that this came up.  LOL


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## matt267 PE

@thekzieg PE, I'm starting to see a trend.


----------



## kevo_55

Daughter of Fudgey.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I hate tapatalk


----------



## jeb6294

MetsFan said:


>


Shouldn't that be "Gets a Liberal Arts Degree and brags about moving into his own place (aka, parents' basement) while whipping up grande lattes at Starbucks"?


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## matt267 PE

How do you use a fitbit to cheat? That's the real question.


----------



## MetsFan

Hmm, well the fitbit can display notifications from your phone:



> When you receive a notification, your tracker vibrates and the notification scrolls for 10 seconds or, for a phone call, until the call is answered. Notifications are not stored on your tracker.
> 
> Press the button on your tracker to dismiss the notification at any time.


I guess it's technically possible to have someone feed you the answers through the notifications.  Although then the examinee would have to figure out how to get the questions out to whoever is helping them out.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Or.......







I hate tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

not funny but savage AF.


----------



## mudpuppy

^That's interesting, I didn't think polar bears were social so it seems odd to see five of them together like that.


----------



## Supe

What are they eating?  Whale meat?


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> What are they eating?


Baby back ribs.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I hate tapatalk


----------



## Supe

Baby back ribs?  From what, this?


----------



## matt267 PE

^ that would be a killer pig roast.


----------



## akwooly

Supe said:


> What are they eating?  Whale meat?


Yes sir.


----------



## Road Guy

now im going to have that chilli's baby back ribs song in my head all day!


----------



## snickerd3

damn you RG!!!!


----------



## Supe

Woooolyyyyy's... whale-back ribs!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

matt267 PE said:


>


Story of my life.


----------



## akwooly

mudpuppy said:


> ^That's interesting, I didn't think polar bears were social so it seems odd to see five of them together like that.


I don't think they are unless there is a free meal involved. Same goes for Grizzlies/brown bears unless the salmon are running like at brooks falls in the Katmai NP.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Road Guy

^- what the fuck? this isn't pinterest!


----------



## akwooly

seriously don't ever watch this show.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How else will we learn about native Alaskans??


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Or.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate tapatalk


This looks like America has a wicked STD that's about to burn like a son-of-a-bitch the first time it pees.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Supe




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


>


Can't count the number of times I've passed those signs saying "I agree!!"


----------



## thekzieg

View attachment 8387


----------



## Supe

Pandamonium!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Supe said:


> Pandamonium!


Pandalerium!


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I hate tapatalk


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## knight1fox3

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

A tent for @knight1fox3


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> A tent for @knight1fox3


Where can I buy this?


----------



## knight1fox3

Audi driver said:


> Where can I buy this?


Not sure you can just yet.  http://nerdapproved.com/misc-weirdness/star-trek-shuttlecraft-tent-explore-strange-new-woods/

Maybe encourage the designer to turn it into a kickstarter project.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I hate tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Surprised no one has posted this yet and tagged me.  LOL


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I hate tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait, is this how you play Jenga?


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## TESTY




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ignoring the fact the placard says "Oklahoma", of course.


----------



## knight1fox3

Some of the youngins here may not even know who these two people are. :thumbs:


----------



## MetsFan

The owner was wondering why this electrical box was getting so hot.  The electrician thought it would be a good idea to coil up all the unused heat tape in there.


----------



## knight1fox3

MetsFan said:


> The owner was wondering why this electrical box was getting so hot.  The electrician thought it would be a good idea to coil up all the unused heat tape in there.


That's one way to keep the snow and ice off the box. LOL


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> Some of the youngins here may not even know who these two people are. :thumbs:


I had to explain who Mr. Wizard was at work the other day. Don't give me no line about this show!


----------



## csb




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MetsFan said:


> The owner was wondering why this electrical box was getting so hot.  The electrician thought it would be a good idea to coil up all the unused heat tape in there.
> 
> View attachment 8520


People still use that stuff?  I swear, that's responsible for more fires than kitchen ranges.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

csb said:


>


Just a hunch, I think it's the cows.


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Some of the youngins here may not even know who these two people are. :thumbs:


The shame!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Audi driver said:


> People still use that stuff?  I swear, that's responsible for more fires than kitchen ranges.


1.  Yes...anybody with water pipes running through un-conditioned space in a climate where it gets below freezing NEEDs heat tape.  It is mostly used on trailer homes, but some older homes still need it.

2.  There are FAR more fires originating from kitchen ranges than heat tape (Source: Me...having investigated about 5,000 component fires over the last 6 years with about 700 of them being range fires and 3 of them being heat tape fires).

3.  Ranges are hardly ever "responsible" for kitchen fires (with responsible meaning due to a manufacturer's defect).  The vast majority of range fires are caused by people doing stupid shit (such as...storing oven mitts in a broiler drawer, running an oven self-clean cycle with a mound of spilled food in the oven, keeping plastic containers on the cooktop and accidentally turning it on, and their cat hopping up on the countertop and pissing in a built-in cooktop, shorting out the wiring...seriously...this happened).


----------



## Road Guy

my backyard never gets sun in the winter and we will average months of snow on the back deck, wonder if I can heat tape a path out for the dog to go outside to do her business?  &amp; maybe to the grill?


----------



## knight1fox3

Perhaps this would be easier? :dunno:

http://heattrak.com/


----------



## knight1fox3

One should not perform cartwheels while intoxicated...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

wilheldp_PE said:


> 1.  Yes...anybody with water pipes running through un-conditioned space in a climate where it gets below freezing NEEDs heat tape.  It is mostly used on trailer homes, but some older homes still need it.
> 
> 2.  There are FAR more fires originating from kitchen ranges than heat tape (Source: Me...having investigated about 5,000 component fires over the last 6 years with about 700 of them being range fires and 3 of them being heat tape fires).
> 
> 3.  Ranges are hardly ever "responsible" for kitchen fires (with responsible meaning due to a manufacturer's defect).  The vast majority of range fires are caused by people doing stupid shit (such as...storing oven mitts in a broiler drawer, running an oven self-clean cycle with a mound of spilled food in the oven, keeping plastic containers on the cooktop and accidentally turning it on, and their cat hopping up on the countertop and pissing in a built-in cooktop, shorting out the wiring...seriously...this happened).


Perhaps I should acquaint you with the concept of hyperbole.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Audi driver said:


> Perhaps I should acquaint you with the concept of hyperbole.


Oh come on...the entire post was an excuse to tell my cat piss in the cooktop story.


----------



## Road Guy

I never forget a pissy.. cat....

I mean  pussy.. cat.....


----------



## csb




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Supe

Damn it, Matt.  I thought we told you to stay out of the Patriots' locker room!


----------



## matt267 PE

I was looking for the cheerleaders....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ban him ^


----------



## matt267 PE

Audi driver said:


> Ban him ^


Why, were you looking for the ball boy?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Why, were you looking for the ball boy?


I certainly wasn't looking for the pic you posted.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Why, were you looking for the ball boy?


I certainly wasn't looking for the pic you posted.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Audi driver said:


> 3 minutes ago, matt267 PE said: Why, were you looking for the ball boy?
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly wasn't looking for the pic you posted.
Click to expand...




Audi driver said:


> 3 minutes ago, matt267 PE said: Why, were you looking for the ball boy?
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly wasn't looking for the pic you posted.
Click to expand...

You must have been, you were flustered enough to double post.


----------



## Road Guy

Here's an actual funny pic


----------



## matt267 PE

I agree, 0.9% APR is a joke. No one will be "well-qualified" enough for that.


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 PE said:


> I agree, 0.9% APR is a joke. No one will be "well-qualified" enough for that.


hey, i got that rate when I bought my honda back in 2012


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> You must have been, you were flustered enough to double post.


Damn network.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Flyer_PE

[No message]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Audi driver said:


>


I saw a lexus pulling a trailer full of engines in WV years ago. This reminds me of that.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Supe

That's on the Millennium Falcon 6.  They discontinued it on the Millennium Falcon 7, much to everyone's dismay.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> That's on the Millennium Falcon 6.  They discontinued it on the Millennium Falcon 7, much to everyone's dismay.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## csb

http://www.theonion.com/infographic/features-new-iphone-7-53904


----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## csb




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

csb said:


>


This reminds me, I should bump my phone survey thread.


----------



## jeb6294

The Apple buds are garbage anyways and you can already get lightning headphones if you really need to have a wire so everybody quit getting your panties in a wad.


----------



## csb

My panties come pre-wadded!


----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3

jeb6294 said:


> The Apple buds are garbage anyways and you can already get lightning headphones if you really need to have a wire so everybody quit getting your panties in a wad.


Yes and how much do those go for?  LOL

#applestillfailing


----------



## snickerd3

csb said:


>


those ear buds look painful


----------



## csb

I have the ear canals of a child. I have to buy the kind that come with the tiny silicone inserts.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> silicone inserts.


Heh.


----------



## csb




----------



## Road Guy

the kids got me a set of these for the bday- (with my money I think?)  But they are really worth it, only pain is forgetting to charge them

http://www.harmanaudio.com/yurbuds/YBIMLIBE01BLKAM.html


----------



## knight1fox3

I recently got a similar pair to connect with my fitness tracker


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I don't think it is any co-incidence that Apple has stated that they will not release their pre-sale numbers for this iPhone release.  I think they have finally realized that they have jumped the shark.  When removing the floppy disk drive and optical drives from their computers, there were already superior competitors in place (CDs and SD cards, respectively).  With removing the headphone jack, there is no "superior" technology available.  There are alternatives, but they all have drawbacks.  Bluetooth headphones need to be charged, and using Bluetooth on the phone constantly increases battery drain.  Using the Lightning port for headphones blocks the ONLY port on the phone, so you can't charge at the same time as listening to music.  The headphone jack and amplifier do not increase the thickness of the phone or take an unreasonable amount of space on the PCB.  They hardly even tried to spin the lack of a headphone jack as a positive in the news conference.  They basically said "We removed the headphone jack because we are Apple and fuck you."


----------



## Road Guy

In both my cars that have blue tooth the sound isn't as good as using an AUX jack. What really gives the best sound is when I plug the charging cord into the USB on the radio- although my kids tell me that is "an ancient practice"

I am not sure what they are thinking either though..


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> I have the ear canals of a child. I have to buy the kind that come with the tiny silicone inserts.


X2.  Any earbuds that come with a phone get shoved immediately into a drawer, never to be seen again.  Either need the tiny inserts, or the wrap around the ear kind.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

NCEES, you had one job!


----------



## csb

Yeah, because they forgot the second job of checking everyone for fitbits.


----------



## csb




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The hero EB deserves:


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Road Guy

The wife got her Halloween costume


----------



## Wolverine

^^^ Heh heh heh.  A couple of years ago, my buddy's wife went as Wild Eyed Burka Lady.  Creeped everybody out.  That was at the very tail end of when it could possibly be considered the slightest bit funny.  Now, it will get you shot around here.


----------



## MetsFan

> On 10/8/2016 at 9:13 AM, Road Guy said:
> The wife got her Halloween costume






> 5 hours ago, Wolverine said:
> ^^^ Heh heh heh.  A couple of years ago, my buddy's wife went as Wild Eyed Burka Lady.  Creeped everybody out.  That was at the very tail end of when it could possibly be considered the slightest bit funny.  Now, it will get you shot around here.




^^ eh.... that's just not right.


----------



## Road Guy

I was hoping you were talking about the beef taco


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## Road Guy

So how did this happen???? This is just outside our hood....


----------



## Flyer_PE

Road Guy said:


> So how did this happen???? This is just outside our hood....


Mrs. Tiger Woods  chasing another SUV with a 9 iron?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

That's right, there's nothing to see there.  Spread the word.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## MA_PE

Audi driver said:


> That's right, there's nothing to see there.  Spread the word.


The word for the day is "Legs"


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## jeb6294

I've called fake on that one since the first time I saw it.


----------



## envirotex




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

envirotex said:


>


True.  In Texas there are no mountains.  Only hilly areas.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## blybrook PE

In case you're not sure what bus to get on:






Or your really wanting a titillating drink:


----------



## csb

I'd rather get on the Human Bus than the human centipede.


----------



## Wolverine

I'd rather have a "cook-tail" than a  ...   uh  .. 

... ok, I got nuthin'.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## goodal

Never bring a knife to a gun fight...


----------



## jeb6294

Do you suppose they'll start protesting, demanding that all silverware be banned?


----------



## akwooly

jeb6294 said:


> Do you suppose they'll start protesting, demanding that all silverware be banned?


Seriously?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

jeb6294 said:


> Do you suppose they'll start protesting, demanding that all silverware be banned?


Automobiles too??

[emoji594][emoji595][emoji592]


----------



## Supe

jeb6294 said:


> Do you suppose they'll start protesting, demanding that all silverware be banned?


Are you forgetting how all knives, plastic included, were removed from airports following 9/11?  In fact, most forks were removed as well, and were replaced by sporks.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## knight1fox3

@thekzieg PE, truth?






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> @thekzieg PE, truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


So much truth. If other people could just only talk between the hours of 10am and 2pm, we wouldn't need coffee. But we would still drink it. Because it's the best.


----------



## snickerd3

MetsFan said:


>


that poor little kid!!!  His dudes are supposed to run ahead and take that shit for him!!!


----------



## MA_PE

looks to me like they were all letting him go and one a-hole didn't get the memo.


----------



## goodal

looks like a setup, but still funny.


----------



## jeb6294

Definitely a spoof of the usual special needs manager/water boy gets to play in one game type story.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## User1




----------



## knight1fox3

Some spam emails really crack me up.  Such as this one, LOL.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Apparently, they changed the Hollywood sign again:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

WTF?  Who is Jeff?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I will, now, Mike.  I will now.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## knight1fox3

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

knight1fox3 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Shouldn't turkey bacon be listed first?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


terrorism and decaf?  Why be redundant?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## envirotex




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

NSFW?



Spoiler


----------



## knight1fox3

MetsFan said:


>


I bet we can get @ptatohed to fall for this trap....


----------



## ptatohed

knight1fox3 said:


> I bet we can get @ptatohed to fall for this trap....


LOL

Yup, you'd find me trapped under the box with my red plan check pencil in hand.


----------



## snickerd3

MetsFan said:


> NSFW?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


that looks like the STL zoo


----------



## Master slacker

Can't post directly, so here's the link...

The old man did it!


----------



## Master slacker

However, it is MUCH more revolting and funny in reverse...

!ti did nam dlo ehT


----------



## Road Guy

I wish I could get my dog to do that on command- everyone is always like "can I pet your dog?" No get your own F'n dog!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

Never fall down the stairs. Be safe.


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## roadwreck

MetsFan said:


>


My wife has one of those.  It's actually a pretty awesome little car.  After owning for 12 years the only thing it's needed replaced (aside from wear &amp; tear items) is a gas cap. And no, she doesn't drink pumkin spice lattes or have a tramp stamp and she can't text and drive in it because it's a manual.


----------



## MetsFan

> 7 minutes ago, roadwreck said:
> My wife has one of those.  It's actually a pretty awesome little car.  After owning for 12 years the only thing it's needed replaced (aside from wear &amp; tear items) is a gas cap. And no, she doesn't drink pumkin spice lattes or have a tramp stamp and she can't text and drive in it because it's a manual.


SOrry, no offense meant     Here are some other ones:


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

This is my co-worker, though he still has a couple of years till retirement


----------



## roadwreck

MetsFan said:


> SOrry, no offense meant     Here are some other ones:


no offense taken.  Just wanted to point out that it's a pretty good car (if you can look past the appearance). Maybe Scion should make that their slogan.


----------



## Supe

roadwreck said:


> no offense taken.  Just wanted to point out that it's a pretty good car (if you can look past the appearance). Maybe Scion should make that their slogan.


Probably no point in marketing that slogan, since Toyota killed off the brand and all.


----------



## knight1fox3

Portable ground? Nailed it!

@Flyer_PE, @Ken PE 3.0, @mudpuppy, @Dark Knight


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> Portable ground? Nailed it!


----------



## FLBuff PE




----------



## Flyer_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Portable ground? Nailed it!


Nice!  Keeps the GFI from tripping like it did when they clamped it to the building steel.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## goodal

I just traded in my infinity G35 coupe for a Ford Fusion.  Did I lose my mojo?  Does it matter if its the echoboost?


----------



## MetsFan

goodal said:


> I just traded in my infinity G35 coupe for a Ford Fusion.  Did I lose my mojo?  Does it matter if its the echoboost?


----------



## csb

My mom had a Scion. Her tattoo is on her upper back. 

She now drives a Jeep Renegade, which I think tried marketing itself to millenials, but I mostly see grandmothers driving them around.


----------



## goodal

MetsFan said:


>


Did I mention I'm getting 29mpg on regular fuel now?  That's about $1,000/yr savings over the G35 with premium.  BooYa!


----------



## knight1fox3

goodal said:


> Did I mention I'm getting 29mpg on regular fuel now?  That's about $1,000/yr savings over the G35 with premium.  BooYa!


Yes but the G series are so fun to drive! I'm due for an upgrade this year and have my eye on the Q50S.


----------



## goodal

True that.  I think I'll put it in Sport mode on the drive home.


----------



## MetsFan

Time for a run


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

Hmm, I guess that's where it stops.  I can't insert image from URL anymore?   :dunno:

edit: not working for imgur for some reason

edit2: maybe just the picture.  I posted the link at the end.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

@knight1fox3's unlock code?


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

I can't embed this one so here's the link:

http://imgur.com/a/om4AG


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## wilheldp_PE

MetsFan said:


>


If that is the real answer, then why isn't the "I" in AIR populated on the board?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You must be fun at parties ^


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nah, it's just an old meme. Everyone knows that answer.


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pat Sajak's like, "WTF dude"


----------



## Road Guy

I thought that only happened on south park!


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Portable ground? Nailed it!
> 
> @Flyer_PE, @Ken PE 3.0, @mudpuppy, @Dark Knight
> 
> View attachment 9230




looks like the building has built in secondary containment which would mean that the whole building should be grounded, there is probably actually built in grounding spots through out.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

@Road Guy, I think this belongs to you?


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Supe

Who knew he had such a thing for zoo animals?


----------



## kevo_55

And I thought that he was taking a deuce.


----------



## csb

Whoa, looks like someone's Spider Hung.


----------



## StructuralPoke

MetsFan said:


> @knight1fox3's unlock code?


19771231119992525526221151041041881041911073923021501231287365


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


>


the rider isn't tubby enough to be realistic


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## MetsFan

Shit!


----------



## knight1fox3

^^ is that @ptatohed's dog??? :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy

Not sure why but this is funny to me.. However This Sec Defense is a pretty good pick up I think..


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Supe

MetsFan said:


>


Must have been using Apple Maps.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Memester




----------



## Ultrafault

I always suspected rainbows originated at the budweiser brewery.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

*



*


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## matt267 PE

MetsFan said:


>


And not a drop on the bib!!


----------



## MetsFan

*



*


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

When you see it...


----------



## snickerd3

MetsFan said:


> When you see it...


found it!  OMG, you'd think put that away


----------



## MetsFan

snickerd3 said:


> found it!  OMG, you'd think put that away


They official Mets account actually put this in their Twitter feed!


----------



## snickerd3

That has to be like a lockerroom team award for the player who made most errors in a game or some other lost the game for us shtick


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> That has to be like a lockerroom team award for the player who made most errors in a game or some other lost the game for us shtick


No, it's just a gift for Mets fans who have been getting f*cked since 1986.


----------



## MA_PE

At first i was thinking that you guys are sick and it's just a cowboy boot that's leaning to one side, however under closer inspection I'm not so sure who the sicko is.  You'd think management wouldn't allow that in the locker room period.

Mets-Fan good series of posts.  Some of those had me LOL


----------



## Master slacker

Peyronie's is not something to laugh about.


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## jeb6294

I've thought about ordering some of these and putting them out in a bowl up at our reception desk.  As someone who did the whole Atkins for a while, I can say that, once your system is used to the sugar alcohols it is fine, but getting there is "fun"...the description is pretty spot on.


----------



## snickerd3

I love Haribo gummy bears!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or any gummy bear in general


----------



## thekzieg

I'm pretty sure those are the sugar-free gummy bears. I had a friend have a similar experience with sugar-free candy.  :blink:


----------



## snickerd3

sugar free candy...I'd rather just not eat candy.


----------



## knight1fox3

I think we should see if @Supe would be up to challenge. I believe he is the EB resident BM expert. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe

As someone without a gall bladder who takes roughly 40 pills a day, rest assured, I don't need sugary free candy to have a Haribo time.


----------



## MetsFan

I don't think millennials will understand this one:


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

This is how it's done


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Bot-Man

Audi driver said:


>


If that was a real thing I have a friend I would buy it for. He's a prepper.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

[No message]


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

http://i.imgur.com/u7ZzhhM.mp4


----------



## Flyer_PE




----------



## Exengineer

"I can't believe you botched up the hit on Seth Rich. Can't you cover up anything?"


----------



## jeb6294

On a related note, it looks like the Warthog is going to be around for a few more years after all.

http://www.defensenews.com/a10 retirement 2021


----------



## knight1fox3

jeb6294 said:


> On a related note, it looks like the Warthog is going to be around for a few more years after all.
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/a10 retirement 2021


@Flyer_PE


----------



## Road Guy

man I saw the craziest thing down at the quarry today!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

^ I needed that when I got banned.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## jeb6294

matt267 PE said:


>


:huh:


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ used to be a whole series of these types of gifs with kung-fu type stick man that destroyed everyone with nifty moves and whatnot.  I haven't thought about this in years and forget who made them.  I think there was an "X" in the name...


----------



## MetsFan

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ used to be a whole series of these types of gifs with kung-fu type stick man that destroyed everyone with nifty moves and whatnot.  I haven't thought about this in years and forget who made them.  I think there was an "X" in the name...


xiao xiao!


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

jeb6294 said:


> On a related note, it looks like the Warthog is going to be around for a few more years after all.
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/a10 retirement 2021


Something to really get excited about:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/aviation/a26796/hypersonic-sr-72-aircraft/


----------



## BigWheel

matt267 PE said:


>


Small wonder my yard's full of rabbits. They're cute, but, DAMN! They get more ass than a toilet seat, amiright?


----------



## BigWheel

matt267 PE said:


>


"How to Train Dat 'Dragon,' Right?" Eh? Eh?

?


----------



## csb

MetsFan said:


>


Looks like someone just lost his college internship.


----------



## Road Guy

I cant figure out how to download a FB video, but this is a screen shot of one of my wife's cousins feeding a bream (fish) to a gator while they were fishing over the weekend....


----------



## snickerd3

csb said:


> Looks like someone just lost his college internship.


That's going to leave a mark

snowwhite's reaction is hilarious...typical disney princess "Oh my" with the hand over the mouth.


----------



## Wolverine

More A-10 slobbering:
















Check out more supercool A10 fun-facts here:  https://www.thrillist.com/cars/things-you-didn-t-know-about-the-a-10-thunderbolt-ii-warthog






_*#10. A special vehicle was built purely for loading the ammo*_

_It’s called a “Dragon.”_
_*#15. The tail has to be supported by jacks when the Avenger cannon is serviced*_

_The plane is so gun-centric it literally can't support itself when the cannon's missing._


----------



## knight1fox3

Wolverine said:


> _*#15. The tail has to be supported by jacks when the Avenger cannon is serviced*_
> 
> _The plane is so gun-centric it literally can't support itself when the cannon's missing._


You had me at "Avenger cannon".


----------



## snickerd3

The bracelet on the bottom!!!!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Link to the entire gallery.  It's gold:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## User1




----------



## csb

Not that she's unattractive, per se, but that model kinda looks like she's going to go pick up her kids from day care, hit the McDonald's drive-thru, then kick back with a Natty Light and watch Teen Mom OG.


----------



## User1

csb said:


> Not that she's unattractive per say, but that model kinda looks like she's going to go pick up her kids from day care, hit the McDonald's drive-thru, then kick back with a Natty Light and watch Teen Mom OG.


IS THERE SOMETHING WRONG WITH ALL THAT????!!!!!!!!!!!

haha

i actually had to spec something form this company for a project that never got built but i died for days looking at these ads. and yeah like, lets try to be sexy but we're gonna wear flippies because we're cas'.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## wilheldp_PE

csb said:


> Not that she's unattractive, per se, but that model kinda looks like she's going to go pick up her kids from day care, hit the McDonald's drive-thru, then kick back with a Natty Light and watch Teen Mom OG.


I'd lay money that they just dressed up somebody from around the office for that photo shoot.

That's Debbie...from accounting.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'd lay money that they just dressed up somebody from around the office for that photo shoot.
> 
> That's Debbie...from accounting.


Or someone's spouse.

Mark in sales, that's his wife...


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> Not that she's unattractive, per se, but that model kinda looks like she's going to go pick up her kids from day care, hit the McDonald's drive-thru, then kick back with a Natty Light and watch Teen Mom OG.


Is it the mismatched denim?

It's the mismatched denim.


----------



## User1

this is ok right? i mean it's fine. it's fine. 

also, FU for taking away my baller view of the olympics. jerks.


----------



## csb

That building kinda looks like it's made of legos.


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## envirotex




----------



## MetsFan

This one is up there with the walking bird gif






Found a longer version:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MetsFan said:


> This one is up there with the walking bird gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a longer version:


Apparently, the training methods used to make the dogs walk that way are tortuously cruel.


----------



## MetsFan

Not quite a funny pic, but man what a great story:



> Quote
> Just over halfway through the flight, all the coffee in my stomach feels like it's percolating its way down into my lower intestine. I hunker down and try and focus on other things. What feels like an hour, but probably isn't more than twenty minutes, passes. We then enter what turns out to be pretty violent turbulence. With each bounce, I have to fight my body, trying not to shit my pants. "Thirty minutes to landing, maybe forty five" I try and tell myself, each jostle a gamble I can't afford to lose. I signal to [the flight attendant] and she heads toward me.
> 
> "Excuse me, where is the bathroom, because I don't see a door?" I ask while still devoting considerable energy to fighting off what starts to feel like someone shook a seltzer bottle and shoved it up my ass. She looks at me, bemused, and says, "Well, we don't really have one per se." She continues, "Technically, we have one, but it's really just for emergencies. Don't worry, we're landing shortly anyway."
> 
> "I'm pretty sure this qualifies as an emergency," I manage to mutter through my grimace. I can see the fear in her face as she points nervously to the back seat. The turbulence outside is matched only by the cyclone that is ravaging my bowels. She points to the back of the plane and says, "There. The toilet is there." For a brief instant, relief passes over my face. She continues, "If you pull away the leather cushion from that seat, it's under there. There's a small privacy screen that pulls up around it, but that's it." At this point, I was committed. She had just lit the dynamite and the mine shaft was set to blow.
> 
> I turn to look where she is pointing and I get the urge to cry. I do cry, but my face is so tightly clenched it makes no difference. The "toilet" seat is occupied by the CFO, i.e. our fucking client. Our fucking female fucking client!
> 
> Up to this point, nobody has observed my struggle or my exchange with the flight attendant. "I'm so sorry. I'm so sorry." That's all I can say as I limp toward her like Quasimodo impersonating a penguin, and begin my explanation. Of course, as soon as my competitors see me talking to the CFO, they all perk up to find out what the hell I'm doing.
> 
> Given my jovial nature and fun-loving attitude thus far on the roadshow, almost everybody thinks I'm joking. She, however, knows right away that I am anything but and jumps up, moving quickly to where I had been sitting. I now had to remove the seat top – no easy task when you can barely stand upright, are getting tossed around like a hoodrat at a block party, and are fighting against a gastrointestinal Mt. Vesuvius.
> 
> I manage to peel back the leather seat top to find a rather luxurious looking commode, with a nice cherry or walnut frame. It had obviously never been used, ever. Why this moment of clarity came to me, I do not know. Perhaps it was the realization that I was going to take this toilet's virginity with a fury and savagery that was an abomination to its delicate craftsmanship and quality. I imagined some poor Italian carpenter weeping over the violently soiled remains of his once beautiful creation. The lament lasted only a second as I was quickly back to concentrating on the tiny muscle that stood between me and molten hot lava.
> 
> I reach down and pull up the privacy screens, with only seconds to spare before I erupt. It's an alka-seltzer bomb, nothing but air and liquid spraying out in all directions – a Jackson Pollock masterpiece. The pressure is now reversed. I feel like I'm going to have a stroke, I push so hard to end the relief, the tormented sublime relief.
> 
> "I'm so sorry. I'm so sorry." My apologies do nothing to drown out the heinous noises that seem to carry on and reverberate throughout the small cabin indefinitely. If that's not bad enough, I have one more major problem. The privacy screen stops right around shoulder level. I am sitting there, a disembodied head, in the back of the plane, on a bucking bronco for a toilet, all while looking my colleagues, competitors, and clients directly in the eyes. "Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain!" briefly comes to mind.
> 
> I literally could reach out with my left hand and rest it on the shoulder of the person adjacent to me. It was virtually impossible for him, or any of the others, and by others I mean high profile business partners and clients, to avert their eyes. They squirm and try not to look, inclined to do their best to carry on and pretend as if nothing out of the ordinary was happening, that they weren't sharing a stall with some guy crapping his intestines out. Releasing smelly, sweaty, shame at 100 feet per second.
> 
> "I'm so sorry. I'm so sorry" is all the ashamed disembodied head can say…over and over again. Not that it mattered.
> 
> 
> 8


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Road Guy

Audi driver said:


>


In drunk but I still don't get it


----------



## Ultrafault

MetsFan said:


>


Im gonna go ahead and point out that if the osha required kick plate were installed this would have never happened.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

But does OSHA apply 200 miles at sea? I've always wondered if Disney treats their crew members as bad as the other cruise lines?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

I see @Dleg's promotion is going well so far....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> In drunk but I still don't get it


Do you know who Annie Lennox is? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annie_Lennox


----------



## Master slacker

The air conditioning people?


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> But does OSHA apply 200 miles at sea? I've always wondered if Disney treats their crew members as bad as the other cruise lines?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the riverboat finale from Fantasmic, which happens right in the park. They aren't 200 miles at sea. They're smack dab in the middle of Satan's Taint Southern California.


----------



## Road Guy

So basically it happens in Mexico?

I've never seen that show so I figured it was from one of their cruises...

The toe kick is required if it's more than 6' drop off (which that's looks 6'- but those are drawers after all)?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

http://www.boredpanda.com/photoshop-battles/?utm_content=inf_10_2558_2&amp;utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=link&amp;utm_campaign=socialedge&amp;tse_id=INF_ceb7d9205f5a11e790011d41b85aaeb5


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Road Guy

Audi driver said:


> On 6/30/2017 at 7:48 PM, Road Guy said: In drunk but I still don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know who Annie Lennox is? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annie_Lennox
Click to expand...

No (should I)?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> No (should I)?


By now, certainly.  Never heard of the Eurythmics?


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## knight1fox3

MetsFan said:


>


@csb, you had ONE job to do...


----------



## jeb6294

MetsFan said:


>


The other night at softball I dropped my keys.  Before I could turn around to get them one of the other guys had picked them up and started joking about stealing my motorcycle.

Me: That's fine. Do you know how to drive a stick?

Him: Uhhh...

Me: With your feet?

Him: Fine, here. [gives me my keys back and shuffles away while those of us who are over 30yo laugh at him]


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

So THAT's how it is in their family.


----------



## Road Guy

Must be some great desert - or are the referring to prison sex?


----------



## Supe

Are seahorses sexy?


----------



## csb

Supe said:


> Are seahorses sexy?


The fathers never say they're babysitting their kids, so yes.


----------



## FLBuff PE

FTW!


----------



## Road Guy

You didn't want to get the word the day before a long road march (hike)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## cement

That's bad only if the streams cross


----------



## snickerd3




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

snickerd3 said:


> View attachment 10114


Shouldn't the model for that shirt be a bit more rotund?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ "some pie", not "several whole pies"

Everything in moderation. lol


----------



## MetsFan

I must be making some crazy searches...


----------



## Supe

What the hell is Bixby?


----------



## jeb6294

Not a real comparison if they don't include Farnhaan....


----------



## MA_PE

Bixby:


----------



## MetsFan

Apparently, it's Samsung's version though I can't say I've ever used it.  I usually go with OK Google on my phone.


----------



## MetsFan

Spoiler for Star Wars 7 below:



Spoiler


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Wouldn't the Raptor's on the left cancel out?  Should be Distance Raptor / Time = Velociraptor...


----------



## NJmike PE

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csb

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ Wouldn't the Raptor's on the left cancel out?  Should be Distance Raptor / Time = Velociraptor...


This is how we end up arguing about planes.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

csb said:


> This is how we end up arguing about planes.


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## knight1fox3

Ooops! LOL When you see it...




http://www.distractify.com/trending/2017/12/01/1YRy5r/picture-of-girlfriend-to-mom-tweet


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks fun!


----------



## jeb6294

knight1fox3 said:


> Ooops! LOL When you see it...
> 
> View attachment 10595
> 
> 
> http://www.distractify.com/trending/2017/12/01/1YRy5r/picture-of-girlfriend-to-mom-tweet


I must be missing something....


----------



## MA_PE

jeb6294 said:


> I must be missing something....


read the link.


----------



## Road Guy

lol


----------



## MetsFan

You mean that's not for hanging art work?


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Always dress for the job you want.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## MA_PE

that's just wrong. 

Although she is smiling.


----------



## Road Guy

Too soon?


----------



## jeb6294

What kind of incompetent can't kill himself *while wearing a bomb*?  Wonder if ISIS will claim it or not..."Yeah that was pathetic...he's not with us".


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan

https://i.imgur.com/mKnOFUP.gif


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## knight1fox3

Sorry @matt267 PE...


----------



## Master slacker

MetsFan said:


>


I see no water fountain.


----------



## MA_PE

ask your seeing eye dog if he sees it.


----------



## Master slacker

All i see is a row of four urinals.  What am i missing?


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## jeb6294




----------



## Road Guy

Lol took me a minute


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> Lol took me a minute





Spoiler



Are we laughing because Stevie is facing the wrong way?


----------



## jeb6294

MA_PE said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Are we laughing because Stevie is facing the wrong way?


Yes.  Yes we are.


----------



## Master slacker

MA_PE said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Are we laughing because Stevie is facing the wrong way?


Maybe you are, but I'm laughing because that one dude is wearing sunglasses *inside*!


----------



## knight1fox3

But I just wants to pet him....

@leggo PE, @tj_PE


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I thought only @Krakosky had issues petting things she shouldn't.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I thought only @Krakosky had issues petting things she shouldn't.


Indeed. But she's too busy for EB.com these days.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> too busy for EB.com these days


Aren't we all? Some of us don't care though.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> But I just wants to pet him....
> 
> @leggo PE, @tj_PE


@thekzieg too!


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> @thekzieg too!


Also too busy with her "new work friends".


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Also too busy with her "new work friends".


Slash the bun in the oven.


----------



## MA_PE

leggo PE said:


> Slash the bun in the oven.


wow that's pretty harsh.


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> wow that's pretty harsh.


You know, now that I re-read that, it does read pretty harsh @leggo PE. LOL.

Though I actually knew what she was referring to.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MA_PE said:


> wow that's pretty harsh.


agreed


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You know, now that I re-read that, it does read pretty harsh @leggo PE. LOL.
> 
> Though I actually knew what she was referring to.


Hahaha same thing happened to me!

Sorry @thekzieg. Should have written it out more as "\the bun in the oven"!


----------



## Road Guy

not sure why someone would put forth the time and effort to put this on their work vehicle, but I got a chuckle out of it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Looks like someone is upset they just got passed by a bucket truck...


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ It's a Jeep thing.  You wouldn't understand.


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> not sure why someone would put forth the time and effort to put this on their work vehicle, but I got a chuckle out of it


Its just their version of spamming.


----------



## Road Guy

I drive a square box with mud tires so I do get passed a lot!  ironically this guy was driving like a grandma on a two lane road.....


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## knight1fox3

@tj_PE, have you gotten the latest Amazon add-on yet? *#WorthIt*


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Evidence of giant women?  It's an awkward design. Period.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I guess it's one of those days in engineering (from an email I got)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## MA_PE

Audi driver said:


> Evidence of giant women?  It's an awkward design. Period.


made me think of this.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Or the fact that it's another lazy person writing purposefully misleading and possibly ambiguous math problems to show how "smart" they are in comparison to their internet friends.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Badger

Audi driver said:


>


LOL

The ones that got the answer 16 must have used their computers Microsoft standard calculator; enter 2+2*4 you get 16.

Using the scientific calculator entering 2+2*4 you get the correct answer 10. Using Microsoft scientific calculator entering 2+2*4 you get 10. Scary that someone needs a calculator to do this!


----------



## knight1fox3

Fat Tuesday!




@csb, @mudpuppy


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> Fat Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 10802
> 
> 
> @csb, @mudpuppy


That was me shoving McDonald's french fries into my mouth last night.


----------



## Supe

French fries :'(


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> French fries :'(


Here ya go fella....


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> Here ya go fella....


----------



## FLBuff PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Here ya go fella....


We have those. They are surprisingly good.


----------



## csb

FLBuff PE said:


> We have those. They are surprisingly good.


Like "Man, these are like chips!" or "Not bad for processed vegetable straws!"?


----------



## Supe

They're not horrendous, but they're not good.  Also, if you think they're an acceptable alternative to french fries, KF has some turkey bacon to sell you.


----------



## jeb6294

In a quest to find something a step above unhealthy to snack on, I got something similar at Sam's a while ago.  Not great, but fine for snacking in front of the TV.  They don't have a ton of taste, more of a hint of apple/cinnamon.  Of course, that could be because they sat in the pantry for several weeks before I decided to actually try them.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> Like "Man, these are like chips!" or "Not bad for processed vegetable straws!"?


Nope, like Tony Horton saying "Keep up the good work! You know how to bring it!" :thumbs:


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> Nope, like Tony Horton saying "Keep up the good work! You know how to bring it!" :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

jeb6294 said:


> In a quest to find something a step above unhealthy to snack on, I got something similar at Sam's a while ago.  Not great, but fine for snacking in front of the TV.  They don't have a ton of taste, more of a hint of apple/cinnamon.  Of course, that could be because they sat in the pantry for several weeks before I decided to actually try them.


Couldn't you just sprinkle some cinnamon on a freshly sliced apple?


----------



## goodal

those straws in ranch flavor are pretty awesome.

not the apple one...


----------



## cement

knight1fox3 said:


> Here ya go fella....


if the # 1 and 2 ingredients are "potato" are these really not chips?


----------



## knight1fox3

cement said:


> if the # 1 and 2 ingredients are "potato" are these really not chips?


I just grabbed a random Google image. Depends on the brand. Some I've seen in the stores by me don't have any potato in them. Others can be made with soy and rice as well. Either way, all much better healthier than conventional french fries. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy

I don't think they are better than (fresh hot) French fries at the McDonalds


----------



## cement

^ true, but they aren't as good as when they used lard with the oil


----------



## envirotex

Trying again because this one is funny...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

That's about as bad as photoshop gets.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> Here ya go fella....


my kiddos love these.  THey are great with hummus.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Audi driver said:


>


Except that's a 220v outlet in Australia/New Zealand and will likely fry your 110v US device...


----------



## MA_PE

220/221 whatever it takes


----------



## envirotex

Audi driver said:


> That's about as bad as photoshop gets.


Not photoshopped...https://elarroyo.com/


----------



## Road Guy

Good lord....


----------



## frazil

I still love that album!


----------



## envirotex

Didn't it come out in '86?  I might remember screaming these words out the window of an Isuzu I-Mark in 1987...

Now...

Here's a little story I've got to tell
About three bad brothers you know so well


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Road Guy

I do think it was '86. Just an old meme floating around..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## csb




----------



## envirotex

All good here...


----------



## envirotex

So sorry. Mr. Tex says that post was in bad taste. Too soon. [emoji22]


----------



## csb

envirotex said:


> So sorry. Mr. Tex says that post was in bad taste. Too soon.


Meh. Tell Mr. Tex we're a soulless bunch here.


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

when Stephan hawking and Neil degrasse tyson first met in 1968


----------



## Road Guy

This made me LOL (not everyone may get it)


----------



## kevo_55

SMH,

Things you see overseas.....


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MetsFan

Someone posted this on the office supply closet door.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Road Guy

I love nextdoor!


----------



## P-E




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## wilheldp_PE

What would you even use such a thing for?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

wilheldp_PE said:


> What would you even use such a thing for?


I suppose technically, you could use it to connect two power strips or multi-outlet extension cords together.


----------



## matt267 PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> What would you even use such a thing for?


To back feed generator power to house through a receptacle.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Master slacker

You know what the mechanic thought when he lost the castle nut?

Do ya?

rlyflag: ?

Wait for it...

Waaaaaaaaiiiiiiiit.....

He thought, "Screw it."

:bananalama:


----------



## jeb6294

What an idiot...everybody knows you've gotta bend the ends of the screw so it doesn't come out.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## cement




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## P-E




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Road Guy

Where my Presbyterians at?


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## csb




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## knight1fox3

@Road Guy, did you create this meme?  :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy

jesus fuckin Christ


----------



## Flyer_PE

That's pretty hideous.  If they were going to go with the anti-General Lee idea, they should have used something other than a Charger.  Although, then they would probably be guilty of ruining a perfectly good Camaro or Mustang.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## jeb6294




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


>


Holy cradle robin batman!


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


>


The cougar is hunting tonight. Watch her approach her potential prey...


----------



## csb

Nextdoor is all old people! What did he expect?!


----------



## Mama said PE is the devil

Gravity 101 for construction workers.


----------



## Road Guy

csb said:


> Nextdoor is all old people! What did he expect?!


99% old women!


----------



## frazil

csb said:


> Nextdoor is all old people! What did he expect?!






Road Guy said:


> 99% old women!


Hahahaha!!!  My husband just informed me that he’s on Nextdoor and there was some shit going on in the neighborhood tonight. Who knows what.  I’ve never heard of it before.


----------



## Road Guy

^ - From our Nextdoor!

I started a post asking when trash pickup was (after the holiday) it ended up being a 40 reply thread which turned into an argument about what really happens to the recycling...... I deleted it just when it got good to irritate people...


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## csb

I ended up being the neighborhood lead for my neighborhood through some random assignment. Ours is 70% missing pets, 5% looking for a handyman that will work for peanuts, and 25% "There was an ethnic fella walking around. Lock your doors."


----------



## Supe

I love the Ring app just to watch some of that shit.  One lady posted a video of total darkness, "you can hear someone trying to break into my neighbor's car!"  The audio was, unmistakably, someone rolling their garbage can out to the curb.


----------



## Master slacker

Applicable...


----------



## FLBuff PE

I resemble that pic as well...


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> I ended up being the neighborhood lead for my neighborhood through some random assignment. Ours is 70% missing pets, 5% looking for a handyman that will work for peanuts, and 25% "There was an ethnic fella walking around. Lock your doors."


You just described our ridiculous ND neighborhood. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Violator




----------



## jeb6294




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Master slacker

Yes, I verified that is what actually happens.


----------



## FLBuff PE

But February is misspelled.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

FLBuff PE said:


> But February is misspelled.


Yes, I think that is part of the point tho. It starts to suggest Febuary right after typing the F.


----------



## Violator




----------



## csb




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I must admit, this one made me think for a bit.


----------



## Violator




----------



## envirotex




----------



## csb




----------



## Road Guy

This is a family friendly site!!! 

//content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


----------



## Violator




----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> This is a family friendly site!!!
> 
> //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


The questionable funny pic thread is just softcore porn!


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE

Shit got real this past Sunday: 






https://news.yahoo.com/watch-easter-bunny-throw-punches-165325539.html


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy

Someone sent me this while in a meeting and I almost spewed my ice coffee all over the room...


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## goodal

^ caused me to for real LOL and thats a rare thing.


----------



## envirotex




----------



## Road Guy

..


----------



## csb

I am ashamed to admit that I laughed out loud at that one.


----------



## Road Guy

yeah i shouldn't check FB in a large meeting cause I did the same thing....


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## cement




----------



## envirotex

bah dum bump tss


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## envirotex

View attachment 19314


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## csb

Seems legit.


----------



## MA_PE

Unintended Max said:


>


So I had to google this one.  Interesting.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

MA_PE said:


> So I had to google this one.  Interesting.


Your physics skillz are weak old man.


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Violator




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Violator




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Platypus Engineer




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dothracki PE

I don't know whether to laugh or be impressed at this guy's Pokemon Go setup using 72 phones on a custom built phone holder that attaches to his bike.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

hmm


----------



## Dothracki PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> hmm


@LyceeFruit PE @JayKay PE


----------



## Platypus Engineer




----------



## pbrme

Master slacker said:


>


Still classic.


----------



## Platypus Engineer




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Platypus Engineer




----------



## envirotex




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Platypus Engineer

In case you thought your test setup was difficult. 
How many OSHA violations would that be today


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Platypus Engineer

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 21466


Somebody can actually understand Tool lyrics ?


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Wolverine

Paging MA_PE


----------



## Ble_PE

Woah, a @Wolverine siting!!


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## MA_PE

Wolverine said:


> Paging MA_PE


@Wolverine . I don’t logon here as frequently. Just saw this. We’re you in town in May?

that boat looks familiar!


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Next health inspection probably gonna be a little rough


----------



## jeb6294

Even worse, states try to get rid of the Federal unemployment to try and get people back to work and the lazy POS’s immediately sue so they don’t have to get off their asses.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

jeb6294 said:


> Even worse, states try to get rid of the Federal unemployment to try and get people back to work and the lazy POS’s immediately sue so they don’t have to get off their asses.


And the freaking judges who support the laziness like here in MD


----------



## jeb6294

In Ohio, they immediately sued to reinstate the extra unemployment. Nothing new there since it just happened, but right across the river in Indiana, a judge ordered that they have to reinstate the Federal unemployment while the case goes through the courts.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

jeb6294 said:


> In Ohio, they immediately sued to reinstate the extra unemployment. Nothing new there since it just happened, but right across the river in Indiana, a judge ordered that they have to reinstate the Federal unemployment while the case goes through the courts.


Judge in MD did the same. And there is an unemployed workers union here.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

If this is a typical result, I definitely want a bot to write my own obituary.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## pbrme

A little Mechanical humor to start the weekend.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Platypus Engineer




----------



## Platypus Engineer

If this is true, that would be awesome.


----------



## pbrme




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## snickerd3

for you geologists out there


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## jeb6294




----------



## Supe




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------

